# Karash tritt zurück



## Dérack (30. Juni 2009)

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich mich aufgrund des schleichenden Qualitätsverlustes von WoW, verursacht von einseitigen Interessen der Herstellerfirma nichtmehr in der Lage sehe, das Spiel und die Community weiterhin so zu unterstützen wie ich es gerne würde habe ich meinen MVP-Rang heute zurückgegeben.
> 
> ...




Epic fail von Blizz... 

Der geniale Inhalt von WoW stirbt langsam aus. Und die Commiunity wandelt sich weiter ins Negative... 

geht ins Wow forum und lest da mal ein bisschen, dann redet hier weiter von wegen "alles ist gut " 


forums.wow-europe.com


----------



## Romath (30. Juni 2009)

Sollte man den Kerl kennen ?


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (30. Juni 2009)

hmm langsam sollte ich mir nen counter anschaffen um zu schaun wie oft das prophezeit wird


----------



## djmayman (30. Juni 2009)

wer isn des? den ken i net


----------



## Dérack (30. Juni 2009)

Romath schrieb:


> Sollte man den Kerl kennen ?




Eig. schon ja, da aber 3/4 des forums sicher unter 14 sind, und sich eh nicht um das wow Forum und um die Leute die sind noch für das Gute WoW einsetzen Interresieren, glaube ich jetzt irgendwie das hier eh nur drüber gelacht wird. jaja blizzard macht euer Spiel kaputt ^.^


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (30. Juni 2009)

steht das mvp für most wanted player?


----------



## Hellfire1337 (30. Juni 2009)

Romath schrieb:


> Sollte man den Kerl kennen ?



gute frage ich kenn den auch net^^
aber ich sag nur aion kommt!


----------



## Meolin (30. Juni 2009)

Romath schrieb:


> Sollte man den Kerl kennen ?



Als Rpler ja^^


----------



## Hellfire1337 (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Eig. schon ja, da aber 3/4 des forums sicher unter 14 sind, und sich eh nicht um das wow Forum und um die Leute die sind noch für das Gute WoW einsetzen Interresieren, glaube ich jetzt irgendwie das hier eh nur drüber gelacht wird. jaja blizzard macht euer Spiel kaputt ^.^



1. bin über 14(nein nicht 14 1/2)
2. ja blizz macht das spiel kaputt
3. ja ich hätte gern nen classic server


----------



## Hellfire1337 (30. Juni 2009)

Meolin schrieb:


> Als Rpler ja^^


hat er gesagt , dass er rpler ist?


----------



## Turismo (30. Juni 2009)

Muss man den Typ kennen?^^


----------



## Liberiana (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Epic fail von Blizz...
> 
> WoW ist TOT!



1. Wer ist das?
2. Wieso ist WoW tot, nur weil einer mehr aufhört? Ich wette genau in dieser 
Sekunde wo ich dieses Poste wird ein neuer Account eröffnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Wieso Epic fail von Blizz?


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Epic fail von Blizz...
> 
> WoW ist TOT!




Ihr seid doch der beste Beweis dafür das WoW nicht Tot ist. Soviel Tumult wegen einem Spiel zeugt nicht gerade davon das ein Spiel uninteressant/tot ist. 

Soll ich dir mal ein Beispiel für ein totes Spiel nenen? Hellgate London! Im vergleich dazu ist WoW wohl noch etwas lebendig oder?^^


----------



## Glohin (30. Juni 2009)

Wie wahr,wie wahr.....
Karash spricht mir aus der Seele,leider.....


----------



## Korgor (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Eig. schon ja, da aber 3/4 des forums sicher unter 14 sind, und sich eh nicht um das wow Forum und um die Leute die sind noch für das Gute WoW einsetzen Interresieren, glaube ich jetzt irgendwie das hier eh nur drüber gelacht wird. jaja blizzard macht euer Spiel kaputt ^.^


Hmm, ihr mit Euren Gerüchten.
3/4 des Forums unter 14, aha - und du bist Gandalf der Weiße oder was ?

Zocke seit 2006 WoW bin aktiv im WoW Forum.
Ich kenn den aber auch net :O


----------



## Strappleberry (30. Juni 2009)

Hört sich ziemlich traurig an :'(


----------



## Pastilo (30. Juni 2009)

Nein mann muss ihn nicht kennen... aber schade das er aufhört und danke blizz das ihr alles kaputt macht!-.-


----------



## Lari (30. Juni 2009)

Wer ist Karash? Und warum stirbt WoW, wenn jemand geht, den eh niemand kennt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## king1608 (30. Juni 2009)

Ach du Heiliger...Moment ach vergessen ich Zocke ja garnicht mehr Selbst.
Aber oh nein noch eine "WoW-Stirbt" Nachricht. Ach mist das kennt man ja schon.

FÄLLT EUCH NICHTS NEUES EIN ? SCHREIBT MAL WIEDER WAS MIT VERSTAND.

Ach und nur so Nebenbei: Michael Jackson ist Tot Seltsam das das keiner ins WoW Forum schreibt, DAS währe auch das einzige was NOCH weniger Interessieren würde. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

Pastilo schrieb:


> Nein mann muss ihn nicht kennen... aber schade das er aufhört und danke blizz das ihr alles kaputt macht!-.-



Diese Community weiß wirklich wie man schlechte Laune verbreitet.....


----------



## Tikume (30. Juni 2009)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...38060&sid=3

Einfach ein stinknormaler Spieler, mehr nicht.


----------



## Eltoro73 (30. Juni 2009)

Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> steht das mvp für most wanted player?




MVP = Most Valuable Player

Zum MVP wird der wertvollste (beste oder wichtigste) Spieler in einer Mannschaftssportart (hier WoW) ernannt.

"""""    *In den Beitrag schleich*
*Karash ins Ziel nehm*
*MVP-Buff zauber*

Wir haben uns dazu entschlossen unserem hoch geschätztem MVP Baarab Verstärkung zu besorgen. Nachdem wir uns mehrere sehr konstruktive Spieler im Forum angeschaut haben ist die Wahl auf Karash gefallen, der auch wie Baarab, stets durch seine konstruktive und freundliche Art im Forum auffällt. Auf der Games Convention 2007 haben wir ihn dann getroffen und darauf angesprochen. Wir freuen uns, dass er angenommen hat.

Wir hoffen ihr freut euch ebenso wie unser gesamtes Team und heißt Karash ebenfalls herzlich Willkommen.


Willkommen Karash!!!!11  """"

Das der O-Ton von  Gnorog - Blizzard

/edit Tikume war ein bissl schneller ^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Epic fail von Blizz...
> 
> WoW ist TOT!



oh ja ein spieler geht wow ist tot!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist ja bekannt dass firmen pleite gehen wenn ein Kunde geht....


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Juni 2009)

Ist das der Dino wo in grüner Schrift imemr schreibt?

Wenn nicht kenn ich ihn net^^

Bin da nicht oft unterwegs


----------



## Wowneuling (30. Juni 2009)

Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> steht das m*v*p für most *w*anted player?


Nein, ich denke nicht.


----------



## Lari (30. Juni 2009)

Oh mein Gott, ich dachte schon das wär jemand wichtiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (30. Juni 2009)

@ Hotgoblin jap das ist er.


----------



## Minastry (30. Juni 2009)

Steht für Most Valuable Poster soweit ich weiß. nur zur Info.

World of Warcraft wird dadurch nicht sterben, trotzdem trifft er den Nagel so ziemlich auf den Kopf, weiterhin kann man bei 2 Seiten Posts nicht einen gehaltvollen finden. Gratulation dazu...


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

was bitte ist an wow tot falls dus nicht weißt es werden immer mehr die mit wow anfangen (14mio.) und du sagst wow ist tot? meiner meinung nach ist wow das größte mmo der welt...man muss erstmal einfach versuchen sich an die änderungen von blizz zu gewöhnen und nicht gleich rumheulen




viel spaß an alle wow fans    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (30. Juni 2009)

Ah ok, danke für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juni 2009)

alles ist tot! alles, glaubt mir. wirklich.


----------



## Eltoro73 (30. Juni 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ist das der Dino wo in grüner Schrift imemr schreibt?
> 
> Wenn nicht kenn ich ihn net^^
> 
> Bin da nicht oft unterwegs




Ja,,, genau...das !!! ist besagter Spieler ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Epic fail von Blizz...
> 
> WoW ist TOT!






Ich würde gerne jedesmal, wenn ein frustrierter und verbitterter WoW-Nostalgiker in einem Anfall von apokalyptischen Spieluntergangsphantasien seine Umwelt in Form eines Threads damit behelligt einen Euro überwiesen bekommen.

Dann könne ich Blizz UND Activision kaufen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Juni 2009)

NEIN!

Die Welt geht unter -.-


----------



## FallenAngel88 (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> was bitte ist an wow tot falls dus nicht weißt es werden immer mehr die mit wow anfangen (14mio.) und du sagst wow ist tot? meiner meinung nach ist wow das größte mmo der welt...man muss erstmal einfach versuchen sich an die änderungen von blizz zu gewöhnen und nicht gleich rumheulen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/sign

alle jammern jetzt schon üder nen patch den sie noch gar nicht gespielt haben. und wenn er da ist freuen sich dann doch alle


----------



## Lari (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> was bitte ist an wow tot falls dus nicht weißt es werden immer mehr die mit wow anfangen (14mio.) und du sagst wow ist tot?


In der letzten Meldung wurde bekannt gegeben, dass die Zahlen stagnieren, bei 11,5 Millionen.
Wenn man schon mit Zahlen um sich wirft sollte man sich zumindest ein klein wenig auskennen.

Im übrigen Korrektur:
11,5 Millionen - 1
Der gute *mom, nachschauen, Namen schon vergessen* Karash ist ja jetzt weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dérack (30. Juni 2009)

Also erstmal, Karash war seit 2005 (?) oder so ein MVP bei Blizzard, MVPs sind besondere Leute die nunja im Forum sehr produktive beiträge etc. bringen. Bis heute gab es in Deutschland 2 MVPs, heute nurnoch 1. 

Karash hat sich immer dafür eingesetzt das Blizzard nicht alles für Geld rausbringt, da er größtenteils Rollenspieler ist und es auch dumm ist wenn man alles Kaufen kann, wo führt uns das hin, bald chars bei Blizzard zu kaufen? 

Traurig ist auch das der großteil der WoW-Commiunity einfach nicht merkt dass das so nicht weitergehen kann, alles wird vereinfacht, alles wird für geld zu kaufen sein... Man merkt es überall.... z.B:


Ich habe keinen Bock immer zum bg anmelder zu gehen ---------> blizzard bringt BG anmelden von überall

Ich habe keinen bock vom Tauren gebiet nach Orgrimmar zu laufen ------> blizz baut nen Zeppelin turm hin weil das laufen ja so weit ist

Ich habe keinen bock bis 30 zu lvn damit ich dann mount habe -------> blizz bringt mount mit 20

Ich habe keinen bock mir nen neuen char hochzulvn --------> blizz bringt fraktions / geschlechtsänderung

Ich habe keinen bock auf lange instanzen und will trotzdem t9 --------> blizz bringt t9 für Dailies (xD lächerlich)



Einfach arm.... und zu den leuten die meinen "Karash kennt eh keiner"... Karash ist sehr bekannt im normalen WoW forum von Blizz.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

NEIIIIIIIIIIN Karaarshhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffentlich macht er noch seine comix vertig BITTE!!!
zusammen mit Brandolf die leute, die mir immer soviel spass am spiel brachten, durch tolle berichte, und geniale ideen!


----------



## Liberiana (30. Juni 2009)

king1608 schrieb:


> Ach du Heiliger...Moment ach vergessen ich Zocke ja garnicht mehr Selbst.
> Aber oh nein noch eine "WoW-Stirbt" Nachricht. Ach mist das kennt man ja schon.
> 
> FÄLLT EUCH NICHTS NEUES EIN ? SCHREIBT MAL WIEDER WAS MIT VERSTAND.
> ...



Gibt schon nen Thread hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

du irrst dich es sind nichtmehr nur 11,5mio.


----------



## Biggus (30. Juni 2009)

WoW iSt ToT !1111elf 
MIMIMI BLIZZARD IST DooOf DiE MaChEn AlLeS kApPuT !

Dann hört auf und belässtigt die Leute nicht, die Spaß am Spiel haben.
Ah und wenn weiterhin wegen jedem Spieler ein Thread erstellt wird, 
ist das Buffedforum bald down.
Bei 11-12Mio Spielern gibt es immer Mimimi, also denken die ganzen 
Negativseher, sie wären in der Mehrheit.


----------



## Lari (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> du irrst dich es sind nichtmehr nur 11,5mio.


Quelle?
Um es dir vorweg zu nehmen: Letzter Press Release zur Spielerzahl weltweit war im Dezember, 11,5 Millionen. Seitdem keine Press-Releases mehr, aber es ging vor etwa einem Monat die Nachricht auf Community Sites, dass die Zahlen stagnieren.


----------



## Seydo (30. Juni 2009)

Ich frag mich 2 sachen.

Wenn euch das spiel nicht mehr gefällt, warum spielt ihr es nicht?

Und, wieso macht ihr bei einem Computer spiel so einen geschiss, spielt es oder nicht oder heult ihr jedes jahr bei nem neuen fifa auch rum das ne funktion anders ist  aber kauft es drotzdem?


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (30. Juni 2009)

Nunja, das Fraktionwechseln find ich zuwieso Quatsch und das mit dem T9 auch, aber was will man machen. Ich mach trotzdem mit WoW weiter, und wenn ich nur noch Twinke, denn ich habe am Leveln sehr viel Spaß!


----------



## Minastry (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, sehe ich das viele seinen Beitrag garnicht gelesen haben. Arm..


----------



## Shurkien (30. Juni 2009)

Arm ist das sowenige Leute Karash kennen...


----------



## Tikume (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Bock immer zum bg anmelder zu gehen ---------> blizzard bringt BG anmelden von überall
> 
> Ich habe keinen bock vom Tauren gebiet nach Orgrimmar zu laufen ------> blizz baut nen Zeppelin turm hin weil das laufen ja so weit ist
> 
> ...



Das perfekte Wow wäre also:
- wenn man ins Eschental müsste um sich für Warsong anzumelden
- wenn alle Flugrouten und Zellepine gestrichen würden
- Es keine Mounts gäbe
- Man mind 6 Stunden pro Tag im Raid abhängen müsste


----------



## Lobiño (30. Juni 2009)

Oh Mann. Seit ein paar Monaten sind die WoW-Foren von Buffed ein einziger Kummerkasten geworden...

Bitte Blizzard, führt BC und Classic Server wieder ein, damit das ein Ende hat!


----------



## Savo3 (30. Juni 2009)

Was interrisiert mich der Typ
Jetz wird das Ganze Nezwerk Zusammen Brechen und die Welt wird unter gehen weil der weg ist OMG


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

Er war ein Spieler wie jeder andere auch. Ganz im ernst, man muss ihn einfach nicht kennen. Er spielt was ihm spaß macht und ich spiel was mir spaß macht. Wo sind wir denn hier? Ich halte im allgemeinen nichts von Leuten die große Abschiedsreden wegen einem Computerspiel halten....


----------



## Dérack (30. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das perfekte Wow wäre also:
> - wenn man ins Eschental müsste um sich für Warsong anzumelden
> - wenn alle Flugrouten und Zellepine gestrichen würden
> - Es keine Mounts gäbe
> - Man mind 6 Stunden pro Tag im Raid abhängen müsste




Nein es war gut so wie es war (zu BC zeiten) 

aber nein blizzard musste für die casuals und heuler alles verbessern, damit man nicht mehr soviel machen muss...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Eig. schon ja, da aber 3/4 des forums sicher unter 14 sind...



eine an den haaren herbeigezogene behauptung. ich kenne den typ aber trotzdem nicht, demnach spielt es für mich keine rolle ob er aufhört oder nicht.



Dérack schrieb:


> Nein es war gut so wie es war (zu BC zeiten)



komisch, da haben sich doch auch alle beschwert; "wir wollen classic zurück, bc ist viel zu einfach...."


----------



## Perais (30. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das perfekte Wow wäre also:
> - wenn man ins Eschental müsste um sich für Warsong anzumelden
> - wenn alle Flugrouten und Zellepine gestrichen würden
> - Es keine Mounts gäbe
> - Man mind 6 Stunden pro Tag im Raid abhängen müsste



Du hast es offensichtlich erfasst


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Juni 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese, sehe ich das viele seinen Beitrag garnicht gelesen haben. Arm..



Willkommen in der anvisierten Zielgruppe für die zukünftige WoW-Welt!

Und jetzt mal dir aus, wie es auf deinem Realm zugeht wenn alle die so denken wie er, oder es zumindestens verstanden haben ODER zumindestens gelesen haben: gehen!


Wurde AoC nicht kürzlich nachgepatcht? Hm... das ist mal 30 Tage wert!.......


----------



## Minastry (30. Juni 2009)

> Was interrisiert mich der Typ
> Jetz wird das Ganze Nezwerk Zusammen Brechen und die Welt wird unter gehen weil der weg ist OMG



sag mir mal welcher von den kleinen Männchen in deinem Kopf der das geflüstert hat? unlustiger Kasper.



> Willkommen in der anvisierten Zielgruppe für die zukünftige WoW-Welt!



ja ich weiß =( man sollte sich eigentlich keine Gedanken darüber machen, aber bei so offensichtlicher Dämlichkeit, geht es manchmal mit einem durch! =)

Jo ich zocke mich derzeit auch wieder quer durch die Spielelandschaft.


----------



## Thevike (30. Juni 2009)

OH MEIN GOTT!!! WOW IST TOT!!! ALLE REALMS WERDEN MORGEN GESCHLOSSEN,

weil irgendein Kerl den hier scheinbar keiner kennt keinen Spaß mehr dran hat?

Also bitte der Thread ist lächerlich... Gibt genug Leute dies nicht so pralle finden, aber deswegen gleich das Ende prophezeien?
Auch wenn er ein beitragsfreudiges Mitglied der Community war, heißt das doch nicht, dass sein aufhören mehr wert ist als das eines Spielers XY.


----------



## Lobiño (30. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das perfekte Wow wäre also:
> - wenn man ins Eschental müsste um sich für Warsong anzumelden
> - wenn alle Flugrouten und Zellepine gestrichen würden
> - Es keine Mounts gäbe
> - Man mind 6 Stunden pro Tag im Raid abhängen müsste



Ich liebe deine Posts, Tikume! Du triffst wie immer wieder den Nagel auf den Kopf.


----------



## Nurmalso (30. Juni 2009)

wen interessierts wenn irgendwer aufhört?
die die spielen wollen spielen weiter die die nicht wollen eben nicht...


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich habe keinen Bock immer zum bg anmelder zu gehen ---------> blizzard bringt BG anmelden von überall

Ich habe keinen bock bis 30 zu lvn damit ich dann mount habe -------> blizz bringt mount mit 20

Ich habe keinen bock mir nen neuen char hochzulvn --------> blizz bringt fraktions / geschlechtsänderung

Ich habe keinen bock auf lange instanzen und will trotzdem t9 --------> blizz bringt t9 für Dailies (xD lächerlich)






1. ich bin am lvln hab plötzlich übelst bock auf nen bg bin aber in tanaris und die nächste hautpstadt ist ein 10min. flug entfernt. hm was machen? was ist daran so schlimm sich von überall anmelden zu können? man kann sich schneller und öfter anmelden wenn man lust dazu hat. 


2.mit mount macht lvln bekanntlich mehr fun = mehr fun beim wow zocken

3.bespiel: mein lieblings char ist ein druide aber leider ist er mänlich (mänlichnachtelf = kotz) aber extra weil ich einen weiblichen nachtelf will einen neuen dudu hochlvln? da ist es doch viel besser einfach ne geschlechtsop zu machen und so macht es dann auch wieder mehr fun

4. beispiel: jmd hat nur 3 std. in der woche zeit wow zu spielen will aber kein noob sein. also will er t9. es ist ja nicht so als wäre es easy mit den daylis t9 zu bekommen das dauert schon seine zeit. und die die schon immer für sets geraidet haben werden es auch weiter so tuhen weil es einfach schneller geht. von dem her scheiß egal obs das zeug für daylis gibt oder nich


----------



## P-bibi (30. Juni 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> [..]
> Wenn euch das spiel nicht mehr gefällt, warum spielt ihr es nicht?
> [..]



Das war ein Widerspruch in sich selbst.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Eig. schon ja, da aber 3/4 des forums sicher unter 14 sind, und sich eh nicht um das wow Forum und um die Leute die sind noch für das Gute WoW einsetzen Interresieren, glaube ich jetzt irgendwie das hier eh nur drüber gelacht wird. jaja blizzard macht euer Spiel kaputt ^.^



Ansichtssache... Wenns dir nicht gefällt, hör auf und nerv andere Leute nicht damit.


----------



## Minastry (30. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:
			
		

> Das perfekte Wow wäre also:
> - wenn man ins Eschental müsste um sich für Warsong anzumelden
> - wenn alle Flugrouten und Zellepine gestrichen würden
> - Es keine Mounts gäbe
> - Man mind 6 Stunden pro Tag im Raid abhängen müsste



wenn du Karash Beitrag gelesen hättest, könntest dir das sparen, weil er ganz andere Dinge bemängelt. Deine Posts waren auch schonmal witziger und besser, aber hier kann ich dir garnicht beipflichten.


----------



## Dérack (30. Juni 2009)

Thevike schrieb:


> OH MEIN GOTT!!! WOW IST TOT!!! ALLE REALMS WERDEN MORGEN GESCHLOSSEN,
> 
> weil irgendein Kerl den hier scheinbar keiner kennt keinen Spaß mehr dran hat?
> 
> ...




Irgendwie arm das hier wieder jeder 2te Flamet etc. 

Wenn es euch egal ist dann Postet hier einfach nicht. Es gibt leute die wollen was Konstruktives dazu beitragen, aber hier stehen überall nur flames und beleidigungen...


----------



## J_0_T (30. Juni 2009)

Kay.... kenne die person nicht und das nun was schlimmes passiert weil die person net mehr da is glaube ich auch net.

Eigendlich sind nur die spieler tot wo sagen ein spiel sei tot... un zwar tot im gehirn. [Hmm.... netter spruch^^ Sinloss aber nett]


Aber man sieht ja... kaum kommt wieder eine solche nachricht von nem selbsternannten meister un alle trolle tanzen wieder.... sieht man zur zeit sehr oft


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> 1. ich bin am lvln hab plötzlich übelst bock auf nen bg bin aber in tanaris und die nächste hautpstadt ist ein 10min. flug entfernt. hm was machen? was ist daran so schlimm sich von überall anmelden zu können? man kann sich schneller und öfter anmelden wenn man lust dazu hat.
> 
> 
> 2.mit mount macht lvln bekanntlich mehr fun = mehr fun beim wow zocken
> ...



Gib dir keine Mühe mit Logik oder Spaß.
Nach der Meinigung einiger WOW Masochisten führt der wahre Weg zu einem 80 Char (und dann auch im weiteren Spielverlauf) nur durch ein tiefes Tal der Schmerzen, des Leides und stumpfsinniger Spielabläufe.
Da redest du wie gegen ne Wand


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2009)

Edit


----------



## Senseless6666 (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Eig. schon ja, da aber 3/4 des forums sicher unter 14 sind, und sich eh nicht um das wow Forum und um die Leute die sind noch für das Gute WoW einsetzen Interresieren, glaube ich jetzt irgendwie das hier eh nur drüber gelacht wird. jaja blizzard macht euer Spiel kaputt ^.^



Tut mir leid bin 18, suche nix im forum, und bin mit wow und mit Blizzard recht zufrieden, sowas wie "man kann rüstung umtauschen" und er tut so als wär das negativ.. das geht nur 2 stunden und is nur dafür gedacht wenn man sich verklickt.. aba naja.. flamen is halt leichter..


----------



## N00blike (30. Juni 2009)

oh ja genau wow ist kaputt weil laufwege vereinfacht werden.... stimmt...

jetzt mal ehrlich nur weil viele immer das schlechte in veränderungen sehen geht wow nicht den bach runter!
Man kann auch weiterhin ohne einschränkungen rp machen....
man kann weiterhin ohne einschränkungen raiden
man kann eigentlich alles machen nur das jetzt halt mehr leute in t9 rum rennen werden aber ganz ehrlich wayne!
Was interessiert mich spieler x in dalaran und was er da trägt? richtig nix...
Oder bist du auch auf deine raid member schlecht zu sprechen weil sie besseres equip als du haben?
Ganz ehrlich ich find die änderung sogar ganz ok weil mich kotzt es momentan an das ich seid etlichen wochen in ulduar rum renne jeder aus meinem raid nun mehrere t8 teile trägt und ich bis jetzt das große glück hatte 1 teil zu bekommen!
Manche haben glaub ich keine ahnung wie ätzend sowas ist...
Was mich an dem spiel vn anfang an greizt hat war und ist das gruppen spiel... der erfolg nach mehreren versuchen endlich was zu schaffen mit seinen leuten! Was da wer in dalaran mit seinen marken anfängt ist mir sowas von egal!
Und jetzt kommen wieder welche die sagen ja der content ist ja viel zu leicht.... da kann ich nur fragen alagon schon gelegt? Wohl die wenigsten also content auch nicht clear!
Und bis jetzt hat blizz das eingehalten was sie versprochen haben. Den content stück für stück schwerer zu machen!
Die leute die sich über hardmodes aufregen ( hardmodes sind ja kein content) sind die die keine bosse im hardmode legen könnnen und für die ist ulduar clear wenn yogg liegt naja aber viele vergessen halt das es noch einen boss danach gibt!

Das wow tot ist höre ich mir nun schon seit jahren an und in dalaran merke ich nix davon hab das gefühl das wird eher immer voller!


----------



## Thevike (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Irgendwie arm das hier wieder jeder 2te Flamet etc.
> 
> Wenn es euch egal ist dann Postet hier einfach nicht. Es gibt leute die wollen was Konstruktives dazu beitragen, aber hier stehen überall nur flames und beleidigungen...


Verzeih, dass ich Capslock verwendet habe. Ich wollte damit keinen Flame ausdrücken sondern lediglich deinen Tonfall simulieren. Einen Thread, der an sich schon Flame ist, kritisieren kann man jawohl nicht Flamen nennen.

Mal unter uns:
- 11,5 Millionen Spieler.
- Einer hört auf.

Oder auch:

11.500.000 - 1

Fällt dir was auf? Es stört weder Blizzard noch 90% der anderen Leute, da diese nicht einmal von ihm wissen.

Ich find WoW gut so wie es ist und die Entwicklungen durchaus positiv. Soll ich deswegen einen Thread öffnen? "Hey Leute, alles in bester Ordnung, wollt nurmal sagen, dass es nicht nurnoch unzufriedene Kunden gibt"?

Achja PS: Wie soll man auf deinen Post etwas KONSTRUKTIVES antworten? Meinst du damit einfach nur stillschweigendes Nicken und blinde Akzeptanz? Da bist du bei mir an der falschen Addresse.


----------



## P-bibi (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn WoW stirbt, mache ich lieber mal Werbung.


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> 4. beispiel: jmd hat nur 3 std. in der woche zeit wow zu spielen will aber kein noob sein. also will er t9. es ist ja nicht so als wäre es easy mit den daylis t9 zu bekommen das dauert schon seine zeit. und die die schon immer für sets geraidet haben werden es auch weiter so tuhen weil es einfach schneller geht. von dem her scheiß egal obs das zeug für daylis gibt oder nich



t9 haben macht aus nem frisch 80er auch keinen guten spieler


----------



## Voo16 (30. Juni 2009)

World of Warcraft


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

anstatt andere zu beleidigen und zu sagen es sei arm das man Karash nicht kennt sollten die vllt selbst anfangen so "tolle" beiträge zu leisten wahrscheinlich kennen alle wow suchtis Karash na und? die leute haben ja auch nur zocken im kopf und kein leben... zockt wow oder nicht wenn es euch depri macht wie es geworden ist seid ihr alle süchtlinge und lasst uns die einfach an wow spaß haben in ruhe. 

das nervt


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Irgendwie arm das hier wieder jeder 2te Flamet etc.
> 
> Wenn es euch egal ist dann Postet hier einfach nicht. Es gibt leute die wollen was Konstruktives dazu beitragen, aber hier stehen überall nur flames und beleidigungen...





> Epic fail von Blizz...
> 
> WoW ist TOT!



Sehr Konstruktiv! Dir ist doch klar auf was für Reaktionen du damit triffst und jetzt tust du so als ob wir daran schuld wären? Dieser Karrosh (oder wie auch immer), war wie du schon gesagt hast im anderen Forum bekannt. Ist doch klar das ihn hier keiner kennt!


----------



## Dérack (30. Juni 2009)

Thevike schrieb:


> Verzeih, dass ich Capslock verwendet habe. Ich wollte damit keinen Flame ausdrücken sondern lediglich deinen Tonfall simulieren. Einen Thread, der an sich schon Flame ist, kritisieren kann man jawohl nicht Flamen nennen.
> 
> Mal unter uns:
> - 11,5 Millionen Spieler.
> ...




Schonmal im Allgemeinen gelesen in den WoW forum? Kaum einer mag blizzards änderungen, aber hier ist friede freude eierkuchen, da ihr mit euren 1337 80ern ja schön rumr0xx0rn könnt ohne etwas dafür zu tun.


----------



## Männchen (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn alle Leute aufhören würde, die WoW bzw. Blizzard kritisieren, dann gibt es vielleicht bald stabile Server, weniger Lags, Instanzzugang für alle und viel mehr Spielspaß für die anderen Spieler. 
Macht bitte weiter so Blizzard!


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

t9 haben macht aus nem frisch 80er auch keinen guten spieler

da hast du recht aber viele empfinden es so ( ich hab scheiß eq ich bin ein noob um es übertrieben auszudrücken). es war ja auch nur ein beispiel das es nciht so schlimm es wenn es das für daylis gibt


----------



## Nicetale1 (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich find das Blizzard das spiel viel viel viel zu einfach gemacht hat 
paar Beispiele
-Reiten erst auf 30 nun auf 20 
-Level Schultern (bald auch noch Levelbrust)
-Bei Raids oder Instanzen brauch ich garnich anfangen Eq bekommste eh überall hinterhergeschmissen
-Av,früher 2Std. minimum heute höchstens 30Minuten
-Pvp Eq kostet nurnoch Ehre bekommste auch Hinterhergeschmissen

Das einzigste was ich gut finde sind dei Daylis


Mfg Nicetale


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Schonmal im Allgemeinen gelesen in den WoW forum? Kaum einer mag blizzards änderungen, aber hier ist friede freude eierkuchen, da ihr mit euren 1337 80ern ja schön rumr0xx0rn könnt ohne etwas dafür zu tun.



Ja und das ist wahrscheinlich auch nur in Deutschland so. Zudem ist bestimmt nur ein kleiner Teil aller WoW-Spieler in Deutschland in Foren unterwegs. Davon ist dann wieder ein Teil, dem die Änderungen nichts ausmachen. Also nur ein paar Leute, nicht der rede wert....


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Schonmal im Allgemeinen gelesen in den WoW forum? Kaum einer mag blizzards änderungen, aber hier ist friede freude eierkuchen, da ihr mit euren 1337 80ern ja schön rumr0xx0rn könnt ohne etwas dafür zu tun.




lol du hast hiermit die komplette buffed com beleidigt, gratz dazu. sicher is auch hier auf dem buffed forum nich alles schwarz und weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 abber das kommt dir ja scheins nich in den sinn


----------



## Müllermilch (30. Juni 2009)

Da hat der gute Mann recht....stimm ihm in allen Punkten zu.Hoffe sie nehmen sich seinen Post mal zu Herzen(auch wenn ich es nicht glaube).Sehen die denn nich das sie ihr Spiel kaputt machen?


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Da hat der gute Mann recht....stimm ihm in allen Punkten zu.Hoffe sie nehmen sich seinen Post mal zu Herzen(auch wenn ich es nicht glaube).Sehen die denn nich das sie ihr Spiel kaputt machen?



nur weil es DIR ich betone DIR nicht gefällt, ist das Spiel kaputt? Hm hm, sehr interessant....


----------



## Tikume (30. Juni 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> wenn du Karash Beitrag gelesen hättest, könntest dir das sparen, weil er ganz andere Dinge bemängelt. Deine Posts waren auch schonmal witziger und besser, aber hier kann ich dir garnicht beipflichten.



Und wenn Du meinen Beitrag gelesen hättest, dann hättest Du gesehn dass ich mich auf ein anderes Post hier im Thread bezogen habe.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2009)

Männchen schrieb:


> Wenn alle Leute aufhören würde, die WoW bzw. Blizzard kritisieren, dann gibt es vielleicht bald stabile Server, weniger Lags, Instanzzugang für alle und viel mehr Spielspaß für die anderen Spieler.
> Macht bitte weiter so Blizzard!



Word man!

Dafür!


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Juni 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Da hat der gute Mann recht....stimm ihm in allen Punkten zu.Hoffe sie nehmen sich seinen Post mal zu Herzen(auch wenn ich es nicht glaube).Sehen die denn nich das sie ihr Spiel kaputt machen?



Schonmal was von Sommerschlußverkauf gehört? "alles muß raus bevor die neue Ware kommt!"

Kein Spiel hätte jemals Wow den Rang ablaufen können ausser Blizzard macht es selbst kaputt!


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

einer seiner comix: http://worldofwarcraft.mmocluster.de/karas...elt---episode-1




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und im Gegensatz zu dir hat er (vermute ich mal denn ich kenn ihn auch nicht) eine Sprache benutzt, die nicht voller kindischer Beleidigungen war.


ich hab doch geschrieben "... im gegensatz zu dem schei.. (den ich grad geschrieben hab)"


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (30. Juni 2009)

Und wieder einer der alten Haudegen, die das Feld verlassen und in WoW-Rente gehen.

ich kann dem Text nur zu 100% zustimmen, denn sehr ähnliche Gründe hatte ich auch.

Fall er hier mitliest, machs gut - im WoW-Forum kann ich nicht mehr mitschreiben.


@zu den wer war denn des Fragern, des war einer der im Blizzardforum noch aktiver
tätig war als ich hier im explorerthema

und wer ich jetzt bin, des hab ich auch scho vergessen - war ein krieger in wow und
der rest von meinen 33 int ist scho verfallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß

brandolf


----------



## cortez338 (30. Juni 2009)

Hier sollte echt mal jemand eingreifen ist ja schlimm das alle nur Sinnloses schreiben . Vorallem da sich das auch noch wiederholt .



Aber nur so Blizz macht das Spiel kaputt aber es ist nicht tot da es mehr Leute gibt die einfache Spiele wollen als Leute die sich anstrenegen wollen.


----------



## Thevike (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Schonmal im Allgemeinen gelesen in den WoW forum? Kaum einer mag blizzards änderungen, aber hier ist friede freude eierkuchen, da ihr mit euren 1337 80ern ja schön rumr0xx0rn könnt ohne etwas dafür zu tun.


Ich würd behaupten du hast nen Minderwertigkeitskomplex den du mit WoW ausgleichen möchtest. Warum kann es dir nicht einfach egal sein, dass andere auch gutes Equip bekommen? Und nein ich hab keinen 1337 80er der die ganze Zeit rumr0xx0rt, sondern nur einen irgendwas um Naxx25 equippten Druiden, der sich mit allerlei den Tag vertreibt und gar nicht einsieht sich dem Equipwahn hinzugeben.

Zum Punkt mit den leichten Epics:
Im Raid sind die andern Heiler meist deutlich besser equipt als ich (hab nichtmal Verzauberungen bis auf Waffe und Ingistuff) und kommen im Heal trotzdem nur schwer an mich ran. Glaub doch mal nicht, das jeder Hans-Otto mit Itemlevel 230 auch nen guter Spieler ist! Lächerlich!

Und zu dem Punkt, dass im offiziellen Forum nur Beschwerden ankommen kann ich nur sagen:
Wer macht denn bitte auch einen Thread auf, nur um zu sagen, das alles gut läuft?!


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

Männchen schrieb:


> Lags, Instanzzugang für alle und viel mehr Spielspaß für die anderen Spieler.
> Macht bitte weiter so Blizzard!


Lol aber sicher weil dann keiner mehr spielen kann ihr könnt aber dann die klasse imba Lighning Templer spielen der unbesiegbar ist 1 milliarde dmg macht und nur ein knopf hat der alle 5 sekunden wieder gedrückt werden kann und flächen schaden macht, wenn man dann mal in inis vergisst zu drücken aktiviert er sich nach 10 sekunden selber.





back zum post des Te:


Ich wette 90 % kennen ihn wissen aber blos nicht seinen namen [ den ich übrigends auch nicht wusste ] habe mir halt immer seinen Avatar gemerkt 


und ja es war einer der wichtigsten spieler überhaupt da er im gewissen maß auch was an Blizzard melden konnte und die sich nicht geweigert haben auch mal auf seine vorschlege einzugehen:


Es gibt nur 2 in Deutschland davon jetzt ist es nurnoch einer aber gz hauptsache nicht wissen wer das ist und sein post counter erhöhen   giefv äpäxx  ahh postcounter.


----------



## Lobiño (30. Juni 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> Und wieder einer der alten Haudegen, die das Feld verlassen und in WoW-Rente gehen.
> 
> ich kann dem Text nur zu 100% zustimmen, denn sehr ähnliche Gründe hatte ich auch.
> 
> ...



Habe ich was überlesen? Ich dachte er gäbe nur seinen MVP-Status ab...


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Da hat der gute Mann recht....stimm ihm in allen Punkten zu.Hoffe sie nehmen sich seinen Post mal zu Herzen(auch wenn ich es nicht glaube).Sehen die denn nich das sie ihr Spiel kaputt machen?




blizz gehts nich darum wie ihr spiel ist blizz gehts ums geld sie versuchen zwar das spiel gut zu machen aber sie versuchens nur fürs geld und glaub mir die machen genug geld


----------



## Thug (30. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> nur weil es DIR ich betone DIR nicht gefällt, ist das Spiel kaputt? Hm hm, sehr interessant....



Hmm, mir gefällt das ganze eben so wenig also  alleine sind wir glaube ich nicht mit unserer Meinung, Karash hat mir aus der Seele geschrieben und das "wir" sind überwiegend Classic Spieler,
die WoW noch ganz anders kennen gelernt und in Erinnerung haben.
Ihr BC und Wotlk  Newbies könnt da leider Gottes nicht mitreden... Ich betone ,"leider"!


----------



## Mesiahs (30. Juni 2009)

Diejenigen,die im offizielen WoW-Forum aktiv sind, müssten Karash eigentlich kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ansonsten hat er noch einige sehr lustige Bildergeschichten gemacht(http://worldofwarcraft.mmocluster.com/index.php?blog=1513).
Ich find's schade das er aufhört,da er grade im Forum meist sehr hilfreiche Beiträge verfasst hat.
Es ist aber so,dass Blizzard versucht es allen recht zu machen,was wie ich finde,ihnen niemals gelingen wird.
Es wird also immer so sein,dass Leute sich über WoW beschweren....Nichts ist halt perfekt.


----------



## Yosef (30. Juni 2009)

Das wars dann wohl endgültig mit WoW..


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

Thug schrieb:


> Hmm, mir gefällt das ganze eben so wenig also  alleine sind wir glaube ich nicht mit unserer Meinung, Karash hat mir aus der Seele geschrieben und das "wir" sind überwiegend Classic Spieler,
> die WoW noch ganz anders kennen gelernt und in Erinnerung haben.
> Ihr BC und Wotlk  Newbies könnt da leider Gottes nicht mitreden... Ich betone ,"leider"!


 


ich glaube viele in diesem forum (mir eingeschlossen) keine bc-wotlk newbies sind


----------



## Seydo (30. Juni 2009)

...Mein gott, ein typ hört auf mit wow, und hier geht gleich die welt unter...selbst wenn er Anständige beiträge gemacht hat, ist das spiel immer noch das gleiche, ich find das ist etwas zu sehr aufgespielt, hat schon fast was von aufmerksamkeits defiziet...wenn ich ein spiel nicht mehr spiel dann pack ichs in schrank und fertig


----------



## Sefirot (30. Juni 2009)

Ich kannte diesen Karash zwar nicht aber er sprich mir aus der Seele...


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

Thug schrieb:


> Hmm, mir gefällt das ganze eben so wenig also  alleine sind wir glaube ich nicht mit unserer Meinung, Karash hat mir aus der Seele geschrieben und das "wir" sind überwiegend Classic Spieler,
> die WoW noch ganz anders kennen gelernt und in Erinnerung haben.
> Ihr BC und Wotlk  Newbies könnt da leider Gottes nicht mitreden... Ich betone ,"leider"!




Classic fand ich sehr schlecht. Und die Leute die heute angefangen haben werden es wahrscheinlich auch so sehen, wenn sie mal die Gelegenheit haben es spielen (Privatserver usw.). 

Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum solche Leute wie du den anderen keinen Spaß gönnen nur weils dir net gefällt.


----------



## Shizo. (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn das der Dino is der grün schreibt dann kenn ich ihn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Krieg ich nun nen Keks?

Er sagt zwar meist die Wahrheit aber trodsdem is WoW nicht tot nur weil er geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (30. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> nur weil es DIR ich betone DIR nicht gefällt, ist das Spiel kaputt? Hm hm, sehr interessant....



Zwei Zeilen lesen und verstehen kannste aber oder?Mir gefällt das Spiel im moment nicht - STIMMT.Und ich denke nicht das ich der einzige bin dem die momentane entwicklung von WoW nicht gefällt.
(Insgeheime glaub ich ja das du nur meinen Beitrag gelesen hast[den letzten])


----------



## Rantja (30. Juni 2009)

a) Wer ist das?

b) Was interessiert mich das?

c) Gibt´s nicht schon genug Beiträge zu den Themen "WoW wird zu einfach/langweilig." oder "Blizzard ist doof!"?

Es muß ja nicht gleich heißen, daß bei WoW alles eitel Sonnenschein ist, aber wo ist es das schon?
Mich würde es noch nichteinmal wundern, wenn dieser Spieler in 2-4 Wochen wieder spielt, wäre nicht der Erste, der erst groß tönt und dann zurückgekrochen kommt...


----------



## EnemyArea (30. Juni 2009)

naja die community von wow is dank buffed echt voll am arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Zwei Zeilen lesen und verstehen kannste aber oder?Mir gefällt das Spiel im moment nicht - STIMMT.Und ich denke nicht das ich der einzige bin dem die momentane entwicklung von WoW nicht gefällt.
> (Insgeheime glaub ich ja das du nur meinen Beitrag gelesen hast[den letzten])



Eine Zeile lesen und verstehen kannste aber oder? Es ist DEINE Meinung. Aber nur weil es DEINE Meinung ist, ist das noch lange nicht die Meinung aller. Du bist nicht der einzige, aber viele seid ihr auch nicht xD


----------



## Benrok (30. Juni 2009)

Ich kenne den Kerl zwar nicht aber die Gründe, die er genannt hat, sind die Gründe weshalb ich nach 4 Jahren aufgehört habe.


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> ...Mein gott, ein typ hört auf mit wow, und hier geht gleich die welt unter...selbst wenn er Anständige beiträge gemacht hat, ist das spiel immer noch das gleiche, ich find das ist etwas zu sehr aufgespielt, hat schon fast was von aufmerksamkeits defiziet...wenn ich ein spiel nicht mehr spiel dann pack ichs in schrank und fertig


ähh seid wann spielst du das spiel ist nicht mehr das gleiche das kannst du mir nicht erzählen.

wäre es so wie heute hätte es sich damals kaum einer gekauft.

und beim besten willen es tut mir echt leid für alle das sie erst mit oder nach Bc angefangen haben zu spielen sonst würden ca. 90 % der leute dagegen sein was Blizzard jetzt macht aber da die meistne classic spieler wow aufgegeben haben ist es klar das es jetzt so ist das die meisten einverstanden sind.

und falls du mir jetzt beweisen könntest das fast alle classic spieler dafür sind sage ich dir das sind die spieler die natürlich zufrieden sind sonst hätten sie ja mit wow aufgehört.

meine aber alle clasic spieler auch die , die aufgehört haben.


----------



## Kryta (30. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube imt Wow ist tot wird der inhalt gemeint...das alles für nen schnellen Euro angeboten wird und die wirkliche Story vom Spiel untergeht.
Zudem kann man langsam auch vermuten das wow bald sterben wird...wenn bald wirklich alle klassen das selbe können...

Zudem kann ja die acc zahl stimmen...aber man sollte bedenken das viele gäste acc´s wohl drin sein werden und diese nur von China farmern fix erstellt wurden um etwas werbung zu machen und wohl nicht gelöscht wurden.

Naja...


----------



## eimer07 (30. Juni 2009)

EnemyArea schrieb:


> naja die community von wow is dank buffed echt voll am arsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Da vergeht einem doch wirklich die gute Laune. Man kann eigentlich nur hoffen das diese Community, und damit meine ich solche Leute wie den TE nicht zu AION rüber gehen. Dort werden sie das Spiel auch in der Luft zerpflücken. Genau wir mit ROM.


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Zwei Zeilen lesen und verstehen kannste aber oder?Mir gefällt das Spiel im moment nicht - STIMMT.Und ich denke nicht das ich der einzige bin dem die momentane entwicklung von WoW nicht gefällt.
> (Insgeheime glaub ich ja das du nur meinen Beitrag gelesen hast[den letzten])






zuerst mal ich hab den beitrag von karash gelesen ich kann durchaus verstehen das ihr es schade findet das er zurückgetreten ist. aber ich finds verdammt nochmal sowas von behindert kiddylike hier anderen denn spaß zu verderben und wie dumme suchtis hier rumzuflamen. wow ist so wie es ist!!!! hört auf ewig in foren rumzuheulen. spielt wow so wie es ist oder nicht! und von euren neuen übrigen 13 euro könnt ihr euch ja nen depri kaufen.


----------



## Müllermilch (30. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> Eine Zeile lesen und verstehen kannste aber oder? Es ist DEINE Meinung. Aber nur weil es DEINE Meinung ist, ist das noch lange nicht die Meinung aller. Du bist nicht der einzige, aber viele seid ihr auch nicht xD




Da hast du mich doch verstanden.Und ich ihn.Wollen wir nicht gleich nen Flamewar starten?Classic-WoWler vs Newbies?


----------



## Mungamau (30. Juni 2009)

NUr wegen einen MVP (oder so) wird gleich ein Thread erstellt? Wenn ein Gm geht, wird dann ein Thread erstellt? Nein.


----------



## Cruzes (30. Juni 2009)

nur weil Karash (ein spieler unter ca 11mio und das herzlich wenig leute interessiert ) abhaut, weinen alle rum? langsam versteh ich echt net mehr warum ihr alle noch spielt wenn das spiel ach so scheiße ist? hindert euch die sucht daran oder hofft ihr noch das es besser wird ( obwohl ihr es ja net glaubt und das immer wieder bestätigt! ) lasst das meckern doch sein und lasst den anderen ihren spaß mit dem spiel und verbreitet doch net immer so ne depri stimmung :/

ich bin auch net immer zufrieden was blizz macht ( SC2 kein Lan-MP-Modus... ) aber dennoch öffne ich net 100x den selben thread ( nur unter anderen titel ) und mecker rum -.-"

@Ohrensammler:
ich stimme dir voll zu
mit verbesserungsvorschlägen hätte sein abhauen evtl mehr geholfen


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2009)

Kryta schrieb:


> Ich glaube imt Wow ist tot wird der inhalt gemeint...




Nun hätte der TE seine Meinung über das Dahinscheiden von WOW nicht in drei albernen Worten formuliert sondern in ganzen vllt sogar noch gut argumentierten Sätzen, dann müssten wir jetzt nicht rätseln was er wohl gemeint haben könnte.

Und hier im Forum is nix mit : In dubio pro reo


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> NUr wegen einen MVP (oder so) wird gleich ein Thread erstellt? Wenn ein Gm geht, wird dann ein Thread erstellt? Nein.





ganz genau! ein gm leistet sehr viel mehr für den zusammenhalt eines spieles als einer de rim forum paar beiträge macht und paar geschichten zusammenreimt


----------



## eimer07 (30. Juni 2009)

Die möchten den Leuten das Spiel einfach nur kaputt machen. Wenn die keinen Spaß haben dürfen wir auch keinen haben oder was? Man erkennt eigentlich immer das selbe Muster bei den Leuten.

Sie...

-....finden das alles zu einfach ist.
-....mögen Hip-Hop nicht.
-....finden alle die nicht deren Meinung sind, sind kleine Kinder.
-....schreiben jedesmal das sie mit WoW aufhören, hängen aber trotzdem noch 2 Jahre hinten dran.
-....usw.

Aber das wichtigste: Sie gönnen anderen keinen Spaß daran.


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> ganz genau! ein gm leistet sehr viel mehr für den zusammenhalt eines spieles als einer de rim forum paar beiträge macht und paar geschichten zusammenreimt


hust * informieren *hust


er war einer von ZWEI!!!!!!!!!!!!!    leuten in ganz Deutschland             der diesen status hatte und er hatt das spiel durchaus ein wenig ändern können wenn er einen vorschlag gepostet hat was du, der Typ in der ecke oder ich nicht können.


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> Die möchten den Leuten das Spiel einfach nur kaputt machen. Wenn die keinen Spaß haben dürfen wir auch keinen haben oder was? Man erkennt eigentlich immer das selbe Muster bei den Leuten.
> 
> Sie...
> 
> ...



das sind die kinder dieser welt ich mag zwar auch kein hip hop flame deswegen aber nich rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> hust * informieren *hust
> 
> 
> er war einer von ZWEI!!!!!!!!!!!!!    leuten in ganz Deutschland             der diesen status hatte und er hatt das spiel durchaus ein wenig ändern können wenn er einen vorschlag gepostet hat was du, der Typ in der ecke oder ich nicht können.


 
das mag sein ich will wow auch nicht ändern ( ich mags so wies is) ich habe davor auch schon gepostet ich kann es nachvollziehen das sie es scheiße finden aber es rechtfertigt noch LANGE nicht anderen den spaß daran zu verderben


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> Die möchten den Leuten das Spiel einfach nur kaputt machen. Wenn die keinen Spaß haben dürfen wir auch keinen haben oder was? Man erkennt eigentlich immer das selbe Muster bei den Leuten.
> 
> Sie...
> 
> ...


übrigends das mit dem nicht Hip Hop stimmt sonst hätte ich in der schule nur 6 und wäre ein säufer [ weil ich mich in einem gruppenzwang unterordnen würde ]



der rest sei mal dahingestellt da ich selber nicht wirklich zufrieden bin aber noch nie einen Thread dieser art deshalb eröffnet habe.


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> das mag sein ich will wow auch nicht ändern ( ich mags so wies is) ich habe davor auch schon gepostet ich kann es nachvollziehen das sie es scheiße finden aber es rechtfertigt noch LANGE nicht anderen den spaß daran zu verderben


ja da muss ich dir allerdings recht geben das es das nicht rechtfertigt.

aber du schreibst auch das es dir immoment ganz gut gefällt weisst aber nicht ob er nicht sein teil dazu beigetragen hat und es dir ohne seine hilfe nicht gefallen würde.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> hust * informieren *hust
> 
> 
> er war einer von ZWEI!!!!!!!!!!!!!    leuten in ganz Deutschland             der diesen status hatte und er hatt das spiel durchaus ein wenig ändern können wenn er einen vorschlag gepostet hat was du, der Typ in der ecke oder ich nicht können.



Hey dann mag ich ihn!!
Dann hat er mit für die Vereinfachungen gesorgt   cool!


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> ja da muss ich dir allerdings recht geben das es das nicht rechtfertigt.
> 
> aber du schreibst auch das es dir immoment ganz gut gefällt weisst aber nicht ob er nicht sein teil dazu beigetragen hat und es dir ohne seine hilfe nicht gefallen würde.




als ob er soo viel an wow ausrichten könnte mag sein das er einen bestimmten einfluss gehabt hat aber nicht um etwas richtig zu verändern


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juni 2009)

diese punkte wurden alle schonmal angesprochen, aber sind sie jetzt von höherer bedeutung, da sie von einem, euch bekannten beitragschreiber nochmal angesprochen werden? 

meinungen sind verschieden und mir gefällt dieses spiel. wenn dieser karash (wer auch immer das sein mag), keine freude mehr an wow hat und aus diesem grund damit aufhören möchte, dann soll er das tun. aber wenn ich von irgendwelchen fans wieder solche sätze lesen muss: "jetzt ist es aus mit wow", "das wars, wow geht unter"....mein gott, dann springt doch hinterher und hört auch auf mit diesem spiel.

warum sollte wow untergehen, wenn ein spieler damit aufhört? ...dann kommen wieder 2 neue dazu...und? das gute an einem spiel ist, man muss es nicht spielen wenn es einem nicht gefällt.

ich habe noch nie mit ihm zusammen gespielt, er ist nicht in meiner gilde...demnach interessiert es mich auch nicht, dass er aufhört.


----------



## Exsus (30. Juni 2009)

Naja, das spiegelt nur wider, dass die "wenigen" respektvollen und vernüftigen Spieler immer weniger werden.


----------



## Cruzes (30. Juni 2009)

aber wenn er doch so toll war und hätte was ändern können, warum aht er es dann ent gemacht?  wenn er schon so nen status hat und zu gewissen leuten sagen kann : "hey hört mal zu, so wird das net laufen, evtl müsste was srann geändert werden" warum hat er das den net gemacht und ist abgehauen?

ich denke acti-blizz würde schon mit sich reden lassen, den er hat bestimmt connections zu anderen mit solch einen status die sogar seiner meinung sind.


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

glaubt ihr blizz is nicht selbst in der lage ein spiel zu leiten. wenn es nicht dazu fähig wäre glaubt ihr blizz hätte es geschafft ein spiel mit millionen! von spielern auf die beine zu stellen?


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> als ob er soo viel an wow ausrichten könnte mag sein das er einen bestimmten einfluss gehabt hat aber nicht um etwas richtig zu verändern


ich schrieb einen teil nicht das ganze spiel verändert hat.


----------



## TheStormrider (30. Juni 2009)

Bin mal gespannt was Blizz dann mit den anderen Spielen macht. Sc2 und D3. Hatte eigentlich vor die zu kaufen, aber so wies aussieht, bedien ich mich vllt höchstens noch im Internet.


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

es kommt halt darauf an wie die Leute in den USA darüber denken. Auf so einen kleinen Teil der Spieler wie sie in Deutschland sind, hören die bestimmt nicht. Ich kann mir auch nciht vorstellen, das die Leute in den USA genauso denken wie der Karrash.


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

ich frag mich echt wenn wow so kacke is warum es dann soviele zocken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzes (30. Juni 2009)

ich kann mir auch net vorstellen das die so viel meckern und jammern wie wir deutschen-spieler :/

@Berga123:
Weil sie sich dann erst en anderes spiel suchen müssten und da meckern würden (aber da würden sie eher ignoriert werden ) ;P


----------



## boonfish (30. Juni 2009)

Er spricht mir aus der Seele.
dazu würde ich noch gerne etwas beifügen, dass ich bereits in einem anderen Thread geschrieben habe (denn ich denke es passt hier auch gut):

In Beziehung auf WoW hat sich das Blizzard Team leider von begeisterten Visionären zu komerzgeile Kapitalisten entwickelt.
Naja was Geld eben anrichten kann.

Begründung: früher war WoW ein Spiel das auf festen Grundsätzen beruhte und klare Grenzen hatte.
Heute sieht Blizzard über alldas hinweg um es immer mehr und mehr Spielern recht zu machen um damit immer mehr "Kunden" zu erreichen.
(allerbestes Beispiel: Fraktionswechsel möglich)

WoW ist zum finanziellen Rückrat Blizzards geworden, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Die Fantasy und Visionen fließen inzwischen in andere Spiele...


----------



## Nebola (30. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> Lol aber sicher weil dann keiner mehr spielen kann ihr könnt aber dann die klasse imba Lighning Templer spielen der unbesiegbar ist 1 milliarde dmg macht und nur ein knopf hat der alle 5 sekunden wieder gedrückt werden kann und flächen schaden macht, wenn man dann mal in inis vergisst zu drücken aktiviert er sich nach 10 sekunden selber.



Es gibt doch schon Retri Palas und Göttlicher Sturm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Spaß beiseite im Grunde hat er Recht.
Mir gefällt aber WoW so wie es im Moment ist, ausser das ich mir vll mal ein paar neue low Instanzen wünschen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der kommende Patch naja gut alle Urteilen über den Untergang wie immer, aber passieren wird eh nicht.


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> scheint wol mal wieder einer zu sein der denkt er sei jemand und is nen furz im wind ....immer dieses gejammer von wegen "ich hör auf ich gehe nun )
> 
> sowas juckt niemanden ob jemand aufhört oder sack reis trifft boden critisch.. sack reis stirbt...
> 
> ...


omg anstadt man sich mal die vorherigen posts durchliest aber nein es könnte ja für euch verwöhnten leuten zu schwer sein und ihr könntet euch den arm brechen bei so einer schweren arbeit  [ meine damit nicht nur dich sondern alle die es immer noch nicht kappiert haben und das nur weil man zu faul zum lesen ist und es noch kein q helper fürs lesen im buffed forum gibt]



im gegen satz zu dir hat er sich für viele in wow eingesetzt und ihnen tipps gegeben.




vote for : Buffed lese helper Addon.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (30. Juni 2009)

Karash ist nicht einfach irgendein Spieler. Er ist sowas wie Blizzards oberster Fanboy. MVP wird man, wenn man sich im  offiziellen WoW-Forum besonders hervortut (im Sinne von Blizzard versteht sich), wofür man dann von Blizzard besondere Forenprivilegien bekommt.

Dass der nun aus den genannten Gründen zurücktritt, ist fast so als würde Thomas Gottschalk öffentlich Gummibärchen verbrennen (Thomas Gottschalk muss man im übrigen auch nicht kennen). Das ist für Blizzard ein mittleres PR-Desaster. Ich bin überrascht, dass es dazu noch keine News-Meldung bei buffed gibt.


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Er spricht mir aus der Seele.
> dazu würde ich noch gerne etwas beifügen, dass ich bereits in einem anderen Thread geschrieben habe (denn ich denke es passt hier auch gut):
> 
> In Beziehung auf WoW hat sich das Blizzard Team leider von begeisterten Visionären zu komerzgeile Kapitalisten entwickelt.
> ...




was ist daran falsch? Um mehr Kunden zu bekommen, muss am Spiel ja etwas verändert werden, das diesen Kunden gefällt und ihnen Spaß macht. Oder meinst du Blizzard verspekuliert sich?


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (30. Juni 2009)

so ich werd hier ma nen allgemeinen rat geben leute, befolgen wird ihn eh niemand abber iwann muss das in so nem thread gesagt sein:

Wartet einfach ab, ob WoW stirbt + wann und wodurch wird sich zeigen. Solange ein Server noch läuft und die leute die darauf spielen Spaß haben, dann "lebt" (wir reden hier von einem spiel und meinen es stirbt bzw lebt xD) das Spiel für mich noch. WoW wird wohl noch sehr lange "leben" wahrscheinlich nicht so stark bevölkert wie gerade abber es wird immer Leute geben die dieses Spiel spielen.

Und ein paar Dahergelaufene die Kunde von einem verlorenen Spieler bringen werden an dieser Tatsache herzlichst wenig ändern.


----------



## Sicktongue (30. Juni 2009)

oh man noch so ein heul thread.
wow ist besser denn je! ich spiele seit 16 jahren mmorpgs und das aktuelle WoW ist das beste MMORPG ever!

classic war total scheisse wenn ich das mal sagen darf.. im vergleich zum jetzigen angebot an entertainment im spiel!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> ich frag mich echt wenn wow so kacke is warum es dann soviele zocken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und es werden sogar immer mehr. es sieht fast so aus, als würde die vorstandschaft von blizzard, etwas von unternehmensführung verstehen.... oha, sehr merkwürdig oder?


----------



## boonfish (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> ich frag mich echt wenn wow so kacke is warum es dann soviele zocken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil WoW früher mal richtig klasse war und die Spieler sich immernoch einbilden, dass es wieder zu dem wird was es einmal war. 
Man fand den ultimativen Kick und ist seitdem auf der Suche dieses Gefühl wieder zu bekommen.
-> Wie bei Heroin oder anderen starken Drogen^^ 

(ps: ich hab nie Heroin genommen^^, und spiele selbst immernoch WoW weil auch ich die Hoffung nicht aufgeben will...^^)


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Karash ist nicht einfach irgendein Spieler. Er ist sowas wie Blizzards oberster Fanboy. MVP wird man, wenn man sich im  offiziellen WoW-Forum besonders hervortut (im Sinne von Blizzard versteht sich), wofür man dann von Blizzard besondere Forenprivilegien bekommt.



Naja wenn Blizz oberster deutscher Fanboy seinen Hut (bzw. Helm) nimmt, dann ist Blizz wohl wirklich am Ende.
Was kann es schlimmeres geben.

Dann muss ich halt ein totes WOW weiterspielen. Hoffentlich müffelt es mir nicht die Bude zu!


----------



## spacekeks007 (30. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> omg anstadt man sich mal die vorherigen posts durchliest aber nein es könnte ja für euch verwöhnten leuten zu schwer sein und ihr könntet euch den arm brechen bei so einer schweren arbeit  [ meine damit nicht nur dich sondern alle die es immer noch nicht kappiert haben und das nur weil man zu faul zum lesen ist und es noch kein q helper fürs lesen im buffed forum gibt]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn ich das schon lese.. er hat sich für andere im spiel eingesetzt... war wol der held des tages im spiel.

naja is nur nen spiel und man weiss nie was ist wenn er/sie den kasten mal ausstellt.   

aber hey er ist der supermann im spiel davon kanner sich ausserhalb was drauf einbilden... "gebt mir das auto gratis denn ich bin nen held in world of warcraft und hab nen anspruch drauf" 

is nur nen gammliges spiel und wenn einige höhenflüge haben dann is alle hoffnung verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> was ist daran falsch? Um mehr Kunden zu bekommen, muss am Spiel ja etwas verändert werden, das diesen Kunden gefällt und ihnen Spaß macht. Oder meinst du Blizzard verspekuliert sich?


 


da stimme ich dir zu verschlechtert blizz denn das spiel wenn immer mehr kunden kommen? meiner meinung nach nö!


----------



## Dérack (30. Juni 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Karash ist nicht einfach irgendein Spieler. Er ist sowas wie Blizzards oberster Fanboy. MVP wird man, wenn man sich im  offiziellen WoW-Forum besonders hervortut (im Sinne von Blizzard versteht sich), wofür man dann von Blizzard besondere Forenprivilegien bekommt.
> 
> Dass der nun aus den genannten Gründen zurücktritt, ist fast so als würde Thomas Gottschalk öffentlich Gummibärchen verbrennen (Thomas Gottschalk muss man im übrigen auch nicht kennen). Das ist für Blizzard ein mittleres PR-Desaster. Ich bin überrascht, dass es dazu noch keine News-Meldung bei buffed gibt.



/signet


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

es liegt einfach ganz klar am Forum. In keinem andern Land wird über sowas gemeckert. Naja, hier in Deutschland meckert ja auch der Nachbar das mein Zaun 1 cm zu hoch ist^^


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Weil WoW früher mal richtig klasse war und die Spieler sich immernoch einbilden, dass es wieder zu dem wird was es einmal war.
> Man fand den ultimativen Kick und ist seitdem auf der Suche dieses Gefühl wieder zu bekommen.
> -> Wie bei Heroin oder anderen starken Drogen^^
> 
> (ps: ich hab nie Heroin genommen^^, und spiele selbst immernoch WoW weil auch ich die Hoffung nicht aufgeben will...^^)





mit anderen worten 11,5mio spieler sind süchtig nach wow und können nix anderes mehr?


----------



## Marius K (30. Juni 2009)

Viele hier denken bliyyard macht wow kaputt durch die anderungen.Aber nach wem richtet sich blizzard denn wenn es was 'ndert?genau,nach der mehryahl von speilern die das w[nschen.und nur weil ihr es nicht m;gt m[sst ihr uns doch bitte nicht versuchen auch den spielspass yu verderben.und ich wette mit euch jeder schreit jetyt hier SCHEI_ Patch aber alle werden doch weiter yocken.Ach ja und mit denn worten eines 14 hip hopers zu sprechen,ihn wow ist jeder gleich und der war nix besonderes,wie man ja sieht denn 90% kennen den ja irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Naja wenn Blizz oberster deutscher Fanboy seinen Hut (bzw. Helm) nimmt, dann ist Blizz wohl wirklich am Ende.
> Was kann es schlimmeres geben.
> 
> Dann muss ich halt ein totes WOW weiterspielen. Hoffentlich müffelt es mir nicht die Bude zu!



lass uns bitte auf den gleichen server transen. dann können wir uns wenigstens noch gegenseitig zum duell fordern. alleine auf nem server ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (30. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> Classic fand ich sehr schlecht. Und die Leute die heute angefangen haben werden es wahrscheinlich auch so sehen, wenn sie mal die Gelegenheit haben es spielen (Privatserver usw.).
> 
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum solche Leute wie du den anderen keinen Spaß gönnen nur weils dir net gefällt.




Du fandest Classic schlecht, weil genau Du auf einem Privatserver Classic gesehen hast, nicht auf einem gut geführten Live-Realm von Blizzard!
Ich gönne den Leuten Spass aber der wird bald nicht mehr gegeben sein wenn die Planungen wie sie jetzt sind in die Tat umgesetzt werden (siehe Fraktionswechsel etc.)!
Jeder, aber wirklich jeder mit den ich mich unterhalten habe über Classic und die "damalige" Zeit  gibt mir da Recht, da bist du echt der einzige der es schlecht findet.
Privatserver, tss, das ich nicht lache, wer sich sowas installiert  gehört gesteinigt, zumindest wenn man sich danach sein Urteil über ein Spiel bildet!


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

Thug schrieb:


> Du fandest Classic schlecht, weil genau Du auf einem Privatserver Classic gesehen hast, nicht auf einem gut geführten Live-Realm von Blizzard!
> Ich gönne den Leuten Spass aber der wird bald nicht mehr gegeben sein wenn die Planungen wie sie jetzt sind in die Tat umgesetzt werden (siehe Fraktionswechsel etc.)!
> Jeder, aber wirklich jeder mit den ich mich unterhalten habe über Classic und die "damalige" Zeit  gibt mir da Recht, da bist du echt der einzige der es schlecht findet.
> Privatserver, tss, das ich nicht lache, wer sich sowas installiert  gehört gesteinigt, zumindest wenn man sich danach sein Urteil über ein Spiel bildet!




Wer sagt das ich auf einem Privatserver gespielt habe? Ich habe gesagt die Leute die Classic wieder haben möchten, sollen doch auf so einen Server gehen. Dort werden sie ja auf gleichgesinnte treffen und flamen sich den Schädel ein. 

Lesen-->verstehen-->posten


----------



## Mugrim (30. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne jedesmal, wenn ein frustrierter und verbitterter WoW-Nostalgiker in einem Anfall von apokalyptischen Spieluntergangsphantasien seine Umwelt in Form eines Threads damit behelligt einen Euro überwiesen bekommen.
> 
> Dann könne ich Blizz UND Activision kaufen.



Oh gott! Das war das qualitativ Hochwertigste (Im Bezug zu Grammatik und Stil) was ich in diesem ganzen Forenthema gelesen habe. Liest sich wirklich super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Ich sag nur zwei Wörter, die mir in diesem Moment zum eigentlichen Thema einfallen. Mir egal (Ja ich spiele World of Warcraf und nein ich habe keine subjektive Meinung zu World of Warcraft. Mir ist es einfach nur gänzlich egal, was jemand tut den ich nicht einmal kenne. Ich werde das Spiel so lange spielen wie es mir Spaß macht, da ist es mir völlig egal ob ein Spieler mehr oder weniger)

MFG Mugrim


----------



## Aîm (30. Juni 2009)

also wenn schon leute wie er der meinung sind, dass es mit wow bergab geht, dann sollte blizzard wirklich mal eine 180° drehung einlegen und das spiel retten solange es noch geht.


----------



## Spleez (30. Juni 2009)

Ich spar mir die lange Antwort .... ich finde nur das Karash in allem was er geschrieben hat, recht hat.


----------



## Fhiess (30. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> Diese Community weiß wirklich wie man schlechte Laune verbreitet.....



Es ist wesentlich einfacher, schlechte Laune zu verbreiten, als Gute. Wenn etwas schön ist, ist alles in Ordnung und du vergisst es wieder. Ist etwas schlecht, ärgerst du dich die liebe lange Zeit.


----------



## spacekeks007 (30. Juni 2009)

Aîm schrieb:


> also wenn schon leute wie er der meinung sind, dass es mit wow bergab geht, dann sollte blizzard wirklich mal eine 180° drehung einlegen und das spiel retten solange es noch geht.




naja dann hört blizzard von nun an auf solche "fanboys" weil die ja so viel mehr ahnung haben von wirtschaft und marketing und dergleichen 

und weil das spiel soooo schlecht ist wächst die käuferschafft von jahr zu jahr mehr da fällt der kerl sicherlich nicht auf wenner sich schleicht


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

Aîm schrieb:


> also wenn schon leute wie er der meinung sind, dass es mit wow bergab geht, dann sollte blizzard wirklich mal eine 180° drehung einlegen und das spiel retten solange es noch geht.




Meinungen sind unterschiedlich! Wenn Blizzard sich auf diese EINE Meinung einlässt wäre es vorbei.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juni 2009)

Aîm schrieb:


> also wenn schon leute wie er der meinung sind, dass es mit wow bergab geht, dann sollte blizzard wirklich mal eine 180° drehung einlegen und das spiel retten solange es noch geht.



nein. denn auch er ist nur einer von vielen. einer geht, zwei kommen nach. solange die zahlen bezahlter accounts steigen, hat blizzard keinen grund etwas zu ändern. mit einer 180° drehung, würde sich das spiel zurück entwickeln.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2009)

Aîm schrieb:


> also wenn schon leute wie er der meinung sind, dass es mit wow bergab geht, dann sollte blizzard wirklich mal eine 180° drehung einlegen und das spiel retten solange es noch geht.



Lass sie keine halben Sachen machen!!
Am Besten gleich ne 360 Grad Drehung um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dérack (30. Juni 2009)

Lest euch die Forenbeiträge von Karash durch, er ist nicht einfach "ein Fanboy der sich ein bisschen aufspielt"

Und zu der frage wieso Buffed noch keine News meldung gegeben hat, das liegt sicher daran das dan 80% der antworten wie hier sein würden, also schwachsinn alà "WAYNE INTERESSIERTS WOW 4 EVER"... ich weiß, niemand kann euch euer bild vom Perfekten wow nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde auch selber das Blizzard mit ein Paar sachen schon stark übertreibt

Das man sich überall fürs BG anmelden kann verstehe ich ja noch bei Realms wo man länger warten muss bis das nächste Bg aufgeht

aber sachen wie Rassen und Fraktion(!) wechsel ist einfach nicht mehr inordnung 

in letzter Zeit hab ich auch schon das Gefühl Blizz will nur noch Kohle sehen (ok wer nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber es sollte auch grenzen geben und die hat Blizz schon längst überschritten 

ich bin ja auch gegen Server Transen da es nur fördert das Spieler die auf Unterbevölkerten Server spielen einfach auf einen Server wechseln wo mehr spielen und dadurch ihr alter Server nur noch mehr verlassen ist.

Natürlich es gibt auch sachen die Blizzard sehr gut gemacht hat zb. das Phasing wodurch man doch das Gefühl bekommt das man auch was verändert

aber sachen wie das TCG von Blizzard ist einfach nur eine Frechheit und das muss ich ehrlich sagen als ich in der Buffed Show dieses Huhn zum Reiten gesehen hab hätte ich einfach nur kötzen können 

auch finde ich den wanna be E-Sport von Blizzard lächerlich wo sie jetzt mit Patch 3.2 zum Glück wieder einen Schritt zurück gehen und auch mal darrauf kommen das es auch Leute gibt die lieberj Bgs gehen als nur immer Arena

Ich wäre ja dafür das blizzard ein bis zwei Arena Server einfügt wo man *NUR* Arena machen kann

mfg Held²  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sprite13 (30. Juni 2009)

Spacekeks, in letzter Zeit trimmt Blizz alles darauf das Spiel so einsteigerfreundlich wie möglich zu machen. Aber die steigenden Zahlen werden wohl bald zurückgehen (vorrausgesetzt es bleibt so).

Was habt ihr denn? Er argumentiert sehr gut und auch nachvollziehbar.

Das ist eine MEINUNG, und diese gilt es nunmal zu akzeptieren. Nur weil jemand so etwas denkt, ist WoW noch lange kein allgemein schlechtes Spiel. Also übertreibt bitte nicht.


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> Meinungen sind unterschiedlich! Wenn Blizzard sich auf diese EINE Meinung einlässt wäre es vorbei.




genau der großteil der wow spieler gefällt wow so wie es ist wenn blizz jetz wieder mehr auf classic macht wöre blizz nach nem jahr pleite


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Lest euch die Forenbeiträge von Karash durch, er ist nicht einfach "ein Fanboy der sich ein bisschen aufspielt"
> 
> Und zu der frage wieso Buffed noch keine News meldung gegeben hat, das liegt sicher daran das dan 80% der antworten wie hier sein würden, also schwachsinn alà "WAYNE INTERESSIERTS WOW 4 EVER"... ich weiß, niemand kann euch euer bild vom Perfekten wow nehmen
> 
> ...




Falsch! Du kannst bloß nicht akzeptieren das es Leute gibt denen WoW noch Spaß macht. Das frisst dich innerlisch anscheinend ziemlich auf.


----------



## KiLLa239 (30. Juni 2009)

WoW geht nicht kaputt, das behaupten nur diejenigen, die am meisten Angst davor haben (nur ein Spiel!)
WoW hat mehr Spieler als je zuvor und WotLK ist toll geworden, auch Ulduar ist eine wirklich gute Raidinstanz geworden...

und zu guter letzt: who the fuck is Karash?


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> naja dann hört blizzard von nun an auf solche "fanboys" weil die ja so viel mehr ahnung haben von wirtschaft und marketing und dergleichen
> 
> und weil das spiel soooo schlecht ist wächst die käuferschafft von jahr zu jahr mehr da fällt der kerl sicherlich nicht auf wenner sich schleicht


hahaha dann fallen also 2 leute die diesen status haben jetzt nurnoch einer also nicht mehr auf omg sellten sowas inteligentes lesen müssen.

ist ja das selbe als wenn es auf der ganzen welt nur 2 nahrungs lieferanten gebe wenn der eine weg ist fällt das ja nicht auf.


[ jaja rl vergleich ist aber im Bezug für Blizzard das selbe ]


----------



## Thug (30. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich auf einem Privatserver gespielt habe? Ich habe gesagt die Leute die Classic wieder haben möchten, sollen doch auf so einen Server gehen. Dort werden sie ja auf gleichgesinnte treffen und flamen sich den Schädel ein.
> 
> Lesen-->verstehen-->posten



Du sagst es indem du behauptest dass du Classic schlecht fandest. Wenn Du es wirklich Live gespielt hättest  würdest Du nicht so einen Dünnschiss von Dir geben.
Und dass Leute die Classic spielen wollen, auf einem Privatrealm gehen sollen hast Du auch nicht geschrieben, also der zweite Dünnpfiff den Du von Dir gibst.
Ich kann Dich ja gerne nochmal zitieren:




lokker schrieb:


> Classic fand ich sehr schlecht. Und die Leute die heute angefangen haben werden es wahrscheinlich auch so sehen, wenn sie mal die Gelegenheit haben es spielen (Privatserver usw.).



Also, versteh Du mal lieber erst Dein eigenes gequirltes, bevor Du mit mir disskutieren möchtest.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Lest euch die Forenbeiträge von Karash durch, er ist nicht einfach "ein Fanboy der sich ein bisschen aufspielt"
> 
> Und zu der frage wieso Buffed noch keine News meldung gegeben hat, das liegt sicher daran das dan 80% der antworten wie hier sein würden, also schwachsinn alà "WAYNE INTERESSIERTS WOW 4 EVER"... ich weiß, niemand kann euch euer bild vom Perfekten wow nehmen
> 
> ...




Oje  mein perfkete WOW saähe gaaanz anders aus als das was ich da zur Zeit zocke.

Aber Dank der vielen Verbesserungen ist es zumindest ein ganz klein wenig perfekter geworden.
Daran ändert auch der Abgang eines beleidigten Vorzeige- Rumzeigezockers recht wenig bis gar nichts.


----------



## Disasterpiece (30. Juni 2009)

Also mir macht das Spiel noch genauso, wenn nicht sogar mehr Spaß als je zuvor (bin auch erst mit Bc daugekommen^^), versteh ich was das : immer soll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eimer07 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen der Höhepunkt in Sachen "Blizzard macht alles schlechter" wurde erreicht. Spätesten nach 3.2 werden wir ja sehen wer alles aufgehört hat und wer sich nicht überwinden konnte und weiterspielt.


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

Thug schrieb:


> Du sagst es indem du behauptest dass du Classic schlecht fandest. Wenn Du es wirklich Live gespielt hättest  würdest Du nicht so einen Dünnschiss von Dir geben.
> Und dass Leute die Classic spielen wollen, auf einem Privatrealm gehen sollen hast Du auch nicht geschrieben, also der zweite Dünnpfiff den Du von Dir gibst.
> Ich kann Dich ja gerne nochmal zitieren:
> 
> ...





JOOO deine meinung is jedermeinung checkst dus nicht? den großteil der wow kunden gefällt es sehr gut und ja ihr sollt auf einen privatrealm wenn ihr classic spielen wollt weil die mehrheit es so mag. wow is geil


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

Disasterpiece schrieb:


> Also mir macht das Spiel noch genauso, wenn nicht sogar mehr Spaß als je zuvor (bin auch erst mit Bc daugekommen^^), versteh ich was das : immer soll.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tja und da ist das problem gegen Bc ist Lichking ja auch an sich besser blos halt die änderungen die kommen sollen gefallen mir ernsthaft nicht.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juni 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen der Höhepunkt in Sachen "Blizzard macht alles schlechter" wurde erreicht. Spätesten nach 3.2 werden wir ja sehen wer alles aufgehört hat und wer sich nicht überwinden konnte und weiterspielt.



warum soll ich mich zum aufhören überwinden wenn ich spass an wow habe? viele scheinen spass daran zu haben...du vieleicht nicht, aber das stört mich nicht im geringsten. naja, laut den aussagen diverser forennutzer, ist wow ja sowieso kaputt. das gleiche werden sie aber in einem jahr auch noch schreiben.


----------



## rofldiepofl (30. Juni 2009)

kann jemand eben nen altar aufstellen für karash, dass jeder ne kerze für ihn anzünden kann?


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> JOOO deine meinung is jedermeinung checkst dus nicht? den großteil der wow kunden gefällt es sehr gut und ja ihr sollt auf einen privatrealm wenn ihr classic spielen wollt weil die mehrheit es so mag. wow is geil


als erstes wollen ziemlich viele classic server.


2 : sagt das nicht schon alles .


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

Thug schrieb:


> Du sagst es indem du behauptest dass du Classic schlecht fandest. Wenn Du es wirklich Live gespielt hättest  würdest Du nicht so einen Dünnschiss von Dir geben.
> Und dass Leute die Classic spielen wollen, auf einem Privatrealm gehen sollen hast Du auch nicht geschrieben, also der zweite Dünnpfiff den Du von Dir gibst.
> Ich kann Dich ja gerne nochmal zitieren:
> 
> ...




Muss ich dir alles erklären? ICH HABE CLASSIC AUF LIVE-SERVERN GESPIELT!!! Man manche können einfach nicht lesen....

So und nochmal für die ganz langsamen! Ich möchte jetzt keine Werbung machen, ich finde Privatserver auch nicht gut. Aber ich habe hier im Forum mal gelesen das es einen Server gibt auf dem es original Classic-WoW gibt. Mit einer großen Anzahl an Spieler. Wenn ihr sowieso mit WoW aufhört geht doch einfach darauf!


EDIT: Anscheinend hast du meinen Satz den du zitiert hast nciht verstanden. Ich habe gesagt, wenn jemand der vor einem Monat mit WoW angefangen hat, jetzt plötzlich die Classic-Version spielt, er sie schlecht finden würde. Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

alle sagen wow is scheiße sagt doch mal konkrett WAS scheiße is man -.-


----------



## Mugrim (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> JOOO deine meinung is jedermeinung checkst dus nicht? den großteil der wow kunden gefällt es sehr gut und ja ihr sollt auf einen privatrealm wenn ich classic spielen wollt weil die mehrheit es so mag. wow is geil



*hustet und zieht eine gelangweilte Denkermine und räuspert sich* Also irgendwie...Zeugt das nicht gerade von objektiver Meinung...Aber jedem das seine...



> alle sagen wow is scheiße sagt doch mal konkrett WAS scheiße is man -.-



Dann sag doch mal "konkret" was gut an WoW ist? Du willst eine objektive Meinung von anderen aber gibst selbst nur subjektive Antworten...Ist das nicht irgendwie...Paradox? Meiner Meinung nach schon

Wir könnten das mit drei Pinguinen vergleichen, die gerade eine Dönerbude überfallen....


----------



## Boddakiller (30. Juni 2009)

Das ist der Anfang vom Ende * springt aus dem Fenster *


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> als erstes wollen ziemlich viele classic server.
> 
> 
> 2 : sagt das nicht schon alles .




jo 5% vll? außerdem sinds wirklich fasst nur deutsche die an allem rumflamen wie gesagt wenn wow scheiße is geht bzw warum speilen es 11,5 mio?


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

Mugrim schrieb:


> *hustet und zieht eine gelangweilte Denkermine und räuspert sich* Also irgendwie...Zeugt das nicht gerade von objektiver Meinung...Aber jedem das seine...



das geflame nervt mcih deswegen schreib ich langsam genau so auch etwas genervt


----------



## Dérack (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> alle sagen wow is scheiße sagt doch mal konkrett WAS scheiße is man -.-




OMG les den ersten beitrag!!!!!!


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> jo 5% vll? außerdem sinds wirklich fasst nur deutsche die an allem rumflamen wie gesagt wenn wow scheiße is geht bzw warum speilen es 11,5 mio?


sicherlich sinds keine 5 % man sollte vieleicht sich auch mal im Blizzard Forum umschauen.


----------



## Gamor (30. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das perfekte Wow wäre also:
> - wenn man ins Eschental müsste um sich für Warsong anzumelden
> - wenn alle Flugrouten und Zellepine gestrichen würden
> - Es keine Mounts gäbe
> - Man mind 6 Stunden pro Tag im Raid abhängen müsste



zumal es nicht mal T9 ist das man bekommt sondern T8
bzw... WHO THE FUCK IST KARASH??


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> OMG les den ersten beitrag!!!!!!





ich hab ihn gelesen und das war eine meinung und sofort haben sich alle flamer auf einen thread gestürtzt in wirklichkeit findens fast alle gut


----------



## Werfloh (30. Juni 2009)

Hm ich hatte mich schon immer gefragt, wieso der nette Dino in grün schreiben darf^^ Wieder was gelernt. 

Aber mit dem was er so schreibt hat er garnicht mal so unrecht. Leider, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Aber jeder der trotzdem Spaß dran hat, viel Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (30. Juni 2009)

Die Mehrheit findet die Planungen Scheisse von Blizzard, dazu zähle ich mich auch, schaut einfach mal ins offizielle Forum.
Was hier abgeht kann ich mir nur durch den TV-Werbespot Hype aus dem letzten Jahr erklären. Soviele "BC-Wotlk, yeah make it more casual and please, let me be a Hordler" Spieler wie hier
im buffed Forum rumeiern ist echt schon ekelhaft.  Vor drei Jahren war die Welt noch bunter <3


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> sicherlich sinds keine 5 % man sollte vieleicht sich auch mal im Blizzard Forum umschauen.



viele zufriedene spieler findest du garnicht in foren. denen ist es viel zu dumm, sich über wow zu unterhalten oder sogar darüber aufzuregen.

ich selbst habe im blizz forum noch keinen einzigen beitrag verfasst....ich gammle nur auf buffed rum.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

Omg, meine ganzen grossen vorbilder gehen entweder, oder wollen noch mehr casualisierung )= 
(bin selber zufriedener casual)


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

Mugrim schrieb:


> *hustet und zieht eine gelangweilte Denkermine und räuspert sich* Also irgendwie...Zeugt das nicht gerade von objektiver Meinung...Aber jedem das seine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




les erstma alle meine beiträge bevor du voreilige schlüsse ziehst ich schreib jetzt schon etwas länger mit deswegen bin ich genervt


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> sicherlich sinds keine 5 % man sollte vieleicht sich auch mal im Blizzard Forum umschauen.



Und wir gehen hier natürlich nur von den deutschen Foren aus oder? Dann sind sogar 10% ziemlich wenig.


----------



## boonfish (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> mit anderen worten 11,5mio spieler sind süchtig nach wow und können nix anderes mehr?



Na wo hab ich das denn geschrieben? 

Ich hab damit gemeint die Hintergrunde des Effekts lassen sich vergleichen und das ist natürlich auch nur auf ein kleineres Spektrum bezogen. 
Ich habe auch absichtlich nichts von Sucht geschrieben. 

Und das Leute nur weil sie    WoW spielen in der Hoffnung, dass es besser wird    nichts anderes können ist eine Eigeninterpretation von dir.


----------



## Boddakiller (30. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Omg, meine ganzen grossen vorbilder gehen entweder, oder wollen noch mehr casualisierung )=
> (bin selber zufriedener casual)



selfowned


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> ich hab ihn gelesen und das war eine meinung und sofort haben sich alle flamer auf einen thread gestürtzt in wirklichkeit findens fast alle gut


sicher ach ist die welt doch klein und es gibt nur den Buffed server.

schon mal auf der Blizzards seite heute gewesen dort findets fast jeder müll.


----------



## Zarh (30. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub Blizz hat den Spieler nicht gesagt,dass WoW tot ist....


----------



## 2boon4you (30. Juni 2009)

Tz es gibt immer noch mehr als Genug Spieler die WoW noch gut finden..


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (30. Juni 2009)

Der Name sagt mir was, zumindest habe ich Ihn schon einmal gehört. Und das mag nichts gutes heißen wenn er geht.


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Na wo hab ich das denn geschrieben?
> 
> Ich hab damit gemeint die Hintergrunde des Effekts lassen sich vergleichen und das ist natürlich auch nur auf ein kleineres Spektrum bezogen.
> Ich habe auch absichtlich nichts von Sucht geschrieben.
> ...





ist es ein spiel spielen das mich nervt denn keine sucht? was ist es denn dann? wenn mich etwas aufregt hör ich logischer weise auf damit sonst würde ich die krisse kriegen


----------



## Cruzes (30. Juni 2009)

Weil er da Aktiv war und net hier, da liegt der unterschied.


----------



## Dérack (30. Juni 2009)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...3&pageNo=66  Hier der thread mit dem Fraktionswechsel; von 1300 leuten sind fast 1000 die dagegen sind.

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...31925&sid=3 hier der karash abschieds thread, dort findet man zumindestens konstruktive und ordentliche beiträge, hier ließt man fast nur müll. Sorry ist aber so.


----------



## Tom B. (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> da aber 3/4 des forums sicher unter 14 sind



Du bist selbst kaum über 14 also halt mal den Ball flach kleiner Mann.

Kenne den Typ auch nicht und ist mir auch komplett egal ob WoW irgendwann "stirbt" weil ich auch ohne WoW leben kann : O)


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Juni 2009)

Warum ist das Spiel tot weil irgendein Spieler geht?

Nur weil er MVP oder was auch immer ist xD?

Ihr habt Probleme nene


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Juni 2009)

1. bin über 14 
2. bin rpler
3.bin oft hier im forum
4. ich kenn den kerl net wer is des ?!


----------



## HMC-Pretender (30. Juni 2009)

Auch diejenigen, die glauben WoW entwickle sich prächtig werden früher oder später aufwachen. Nein, WoW wird nicht sterben, jedenfalls nicht in naher Zukunft.

Aber dass Blizzard mehr und mehr auf kurzfristige Motivation (und Profit) setzt und dafür auch gern mal das Tafelsilber des eigenen Spiels verramscht ist nun wirklich mehr als offensichtlich, und das WoW langsam die Spieltiefe einer TV-Sendung anstrebt wird auch immer klarer - selbst für Leute wie mich, die zur Abwechslung mal nicht der Meinung sind, die Raids wären zu leicht.

Da nun auch Lead-Designer zu Nachfolgeprokjekten abgezogen werden kann man sich ausrechnen, dass WoW bald (oder womöglich schon jetzt) nicht mehr Blizzards Top-Priorität genießt und man auch seitens der Entwickler an die Zeit danach denkt. Natürlich wird die Kuh bis dahin weiter gemolken, aber das wird nicht mehr mit dem Spielerlebnis verbunden sein, das man bisher kannte.


----------



## Cruzes (30. Juni 2009)

Das hier so viel müll geschrieben ( da gebe ich dir sogar 100%ig recht ) wird liegt daran das dass hier kein offi forum ist und die mods net so hart durchgreifen wie beim offi forum ( quasi sich net so viel gefallen lassen ) und weil hier jeder reinkommt!


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Tz es gibt immer noch mehr als Genug Spieler die WoW noch gut finden..


wieso die meisten sich trotzdem hier aufregen?
1. Das ist halt so, menschen (insbesondere Deutsche Oo) brauchen IMMER was zum meckern.
2. Man kann nicht allen recht machen
3. Die, denen alles so gefaellt wie es ist, die meisten Hardcoreraider und die "Wirklichen Casuals" sind fast nie hier im forum


----------



## boonfish (30. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> was ist daran falsch? Um mehr Kunden zu bekommen, muss am Spiel ja etwas verändert werden, das diesen Kunden gefällt und ihnen Spaß macht. Oder meinst du Blizzard verspekuliert sich?



Ich meine Blizzard verkauft die Qualität des Spiels. 
Blizzard erweitert das Spiel und sprängt damit die Grenzen von WoW. Durch diese trastischen Änderungen werden zwar einige neue Spieler angelockt aber die Qualität des Spiels hat darunter zu leiden. 
Ob sich Blizzard damit verpekuliert wird sich zeigen.
Ich vermute zwar, dass die Kundenzahlen kostant bleiben, das Nievau des Spiels aber sinkt.
(Und damit auch das Nivau der zukünftigen Spieler, worüber sich seit langem beschwert wird)


----------



## Torbadur (30. Juni 2009)

Tschööö Karash                                                              
Du hattes immer die coolsten Bildergeschichte vorallem für mich als Pala
Schade das du aufhörst aber du hast Recht ...


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Auch diejenigen, die glauben WoW entwickle sich prächtig werden früher oder später aufwachen. Nein, WoW wird nicht sterben, jedenfalls nicht in naher Zukunft.
> 
> Aber dass Blizzard mehr und mehr auf kurzfristige Motivation (und Profit) setzt und dafür auch gern mal das Tafelsilber des eigenen Spiels verramscht ist nun wirklich mehr als offensichtlich, und das WoW langsam die Spieltiefe einer TV-Sendung anstrebt wird auch immer klarer - selbst für Leute wie mich, die zur Abwechslung mal nicht der Meinung sind, die Raids wären zu leicht.
> 
> Da nun auch Lead-Designer zu Nachfolgeprokjekten abgezogen werden kann man sich ausrechnen, dass WoW bald (oder womöglich schon jetzt) nicht mehr Blizzards Top-Priorität genießt und man auch seitens der Entwickler an die Zeit danach denkt. Natürlich wird die Kuh bis dahin weiter gemolken, aber das wird nicht mehr mit dem Spielerlebnis verbunden sein, das man bisher kannte.




naja das magst du recht haben aber vll ist das auch nur eine fase blizz ist nicht dumm sonst hätte es nicht sowas aufgestellt


----------



## CaptainZer0 (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> sein... Man merkt es überall.... z.B:
> 
> 
> Ich habe keinen Bock immer zum bg anmelder zu gehen ---------> blizzard bringt BG anmelden von überall
> ...



Das ein spieler wegen diesen neuerungen geht, ist wohl bedeutender, als 100 oder sogar tausende "normale" spieler, denen ganz einfach die Zeit dieser, wie oben beschriebenen ablaeufe zu schade ist oder ganz einfach kein bock haben die ach so perfekte aber trotzdem nach dem 2 Twink langweilige classic-wow-welt durchzuleveln, oder was meintest du damit?


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

jetzt wollen sie classic wow in nem jahr flamen sie rum es ist veraltet...


----------



## Noxiel (30. Juni 2009)

Offtopic und grenzwertige Beiträge entfernt.


----------



## Cruzes (30. Juni 2009)

Aber mal angenommen WoW wär bei Classic stehen geblieben ( ok natürlich weiter bugfixes und co ) aber würde an sich keinen neuen inhalt mehr bringen würden die die heute jammern auch wieder als erstes jammern aber diesmal das sie was neues haben wollen. eigtl kommt imemr das gleiche bei raus...


----------



## boonfish (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> ist es ein spiel spielen das mich nervt denn keine sucht? was ist es denn dann? wenn mich etwas aufregt hör ich logischer weise auf damit sonst würde ich die krisse kriegen


 Ich hab ebenfalls nirgends geschrieben, dass WoW spielen nervt.
les das was ich schriebe und nicht das was ich nicht schreibe.


----------



## Howjin15 (30. Juni 2009)

king1608 schrieb:


> Ach und nur so Nebenbei: Michael Jackson ist Tot Seltsam das das keiner ins WoW Forum schreibt, DAS währe auch das einzige was NOCH weniger Interessieren würde.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Look ma hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...;hl=Jackos+Tanz (Btw: der is von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Grimmex (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...3&pageNo=66  Hier der thread mit dem Fraktionswechsel; von 1300 leuten sind fast 1000 die dagegen sind.



Ganz einfach weil die, die die Änderung begrüßen sich nicht zu Wort melden. Das nennt man dann die schweigende Mehrheit! ;-)

Der Mensch ist halt so: Er ergreift erst das Wort wenn ihm etwas Missfällt um seinem Ärger Luft zu machen.


----------



## Juryx (30. Juni 2009)

schön das ihr denkt wow ist tot, euch flamer wird eh keiner nachtrauern ;-)



Grimmex schrieb:


> Ganz einfach weil die, die die Änderung begrüßen sich nicht zu Wort melden. Das nennt man dann die schweigende Mehrheit! ;-)
> 
> Der Mensch ist halt so: Er ergreift erst das Wort wenn ihm etwas Missfällt um seinem Ärger Luft zu machen.



seh ich genau so, wer nix zu meckern hat sagt auch nix


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

Cruzes schrieb:


> Aber mal angenommen WoW wär bei Classic stehen geblieben ( ok natürlich weiter bugfixes und co ) aber würde an sich keinen neuen inhalt mehr bringen würden die die heute jammern auch wieder als erstes jammern aber diesmal das sie was neues haben wollen. eigtl kommt immer das gleiche bei raus...


naja glaube die meisten würden sich damit zufrieden geben wenn der content wie in classic wäre also vordernd.
aber er war schaffbar.




ps: was mir noch so aufällt.



Alle die jetzt meinen scheiß WoW flammer dann sucht euch doch ein anderes spiel:

Ihr habt angefangen zu flammen mit wenn interessierts und wer ist das [ wobei ich das zweite noch verstehe )


2: wieso sollte man das spiel verbessern wenn man es verschlechtern kann und weiterhin gezahlt wird.

3: Man stellt erst ein gutes Produkt her nur um es dann ein schlechteres  Produkt  herzustellen und damit mehr oder den selben profit rauszuschlagen als wie mit einem guten produkt welches der Firma mehr geld kostet.

4: Ihr seid dann die ersten sich sich über neue spieler aufregen das die keine dps machen aber woher denn sie haben es ja nie gelernt und brauchten es ja auch nicht, und da fast jede klasse alles kann können sie ja auch keinen tank bvom solo spiel her kennen oder dessen aufgaben.


----------



## 50Cent200 (30. Juni 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Auch diejenigen, die glauben WoW entwickle sich prächtig werden früher oder später aufwachen.



So hab zwar bei Seite 7 aufgehört zu lesen und muss jetzt auch was dazu schreiben, mir egal, wenn es schon jemand geschrieben hat!

Nur weil sich WoW für dich schlecht entwickelt, heißt es nicht, dass es für alle schlechter wird. Nicht jeder will 6 Std. im AV rungammeln um ein paar Ehrenpunkte zu bekommen und sich dann nach 2 Wochen mit einem epic wie ein IMBA-r00xor fühlen. Und wenn wie der TE denkt WoW ausstirbt, was machst du dann noch hier? Oder alte WoW Spieler, die hier noch im WOW-Forum sind. Was macht ihr hier? Ihr spielt kein WoW mehr also versucht nicht mit euren Kommentaren hier irgendetwas sinnvolles beizutragen!! Es nervt immer wieder, wenn man liest: blabla ich spiel ja kein WoW mehr, aber das ist voll blöd, dass die das so und so machen blabla.

Achja um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen. Ja schön ein Spieler hat aufgehört. Toll er hat was im offizielen Forum gepostet, was sinnvolles. Aber na und? Warum nehmt ihr möchtegern User, die hier schreiben, ihr Post wäre sinnvoll und die der anderen völliger Müll und alle anderen sind ja eh erst 14, nicht seinen Platz ein? Richtig eure Posts sind genauso sinnlos, aber ihr seht es ja nicht ein.
Außerdem wie soll man auf so einen Thread reagieren? Wollen wir nicht eine Fanpage machen? Mir ist auch relativ egal, wenn er geht, denn wenn ich ihn nicht kenne ist er in meinen Augen auch nichts besonderes (mag er ja für andere gewesen sein, für mich halt nicht). So macht was ihr wollt, aber kommt mal von eurem Blizz macht alles kaputt Trip runter und seht wie die Ralität ist. Denn es ist nur ein Spiel, ok für manche klingt das jetzt komisch, aber es ist so.
Von daher, mir wayne, wenn ihr jetzt heult oder mich flamet


----------



## Cruzes (30. Juni 2009)

Bist du dir da wirklich sicher? wie schnell würde den leuten langeweile aufkommen wenn man anch 3 jahren immer und immer wieder das selbe sieht... ? wenn die leute sich schon über nen kostenpflichtigen rassen transfer (ja er wird was kosten da blizz sich noch ne einnahme quelle net entgehen lassen wird ) aufregen wie würden die meckern mit 3 jahrelanger eintönigkeit?


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

Cruzes schrieb:


> Aber mal angenommen WoW wär bei Classic stehen geblieben ( ok natürlich weiter bugfixes und co ) aber würde an sich keinen neuen inhalt mehr bringen würden die die heute jammern auch wieder als erstes jammern aber diesmal das sie was neues haben wollen. eigtl kommt imemr das gleiche bei raus...



natürlich würden sie das wie gesagt sie würden flamen es ist veraltet


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> 3: Man stellt erst ein gutes Produkt her nur um es dann ein schlechteres  Produkt  herzustellen und damit mehr oder den selben profit rauszuschlagen als wie mit einem guten produkt welches der Firma mehr geld kostet.



3: Man stellt erst ein gutes Produkt her nur um es dann ein verändertes  Produkt  herzustellen und damit mehr oder den selben profit rauszuschlagen als wie mit einem guten produkt welches der Firma mehr geld kostet.

(Jo ein Wörtchen verändert und schon macht es Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Thaocy80 (30. Juni 2009)

Ihr kennt den T-Rex mit der grünen Schrift? ...


----------



## neo1986 (30. Juni 2009)

hab noch nie was von dem typ gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also kann der doch nicht so wichtig sein...


----------



## boonfish (30. Juni 2009)

Grimmex schrieb:


> Ganz einfach weil die, die die Änderung begrüßen sich nicht zu Wort melden. Das nennt man dann die schweigende Mehrheit! ;-)
> 
> Der Mensch ist halt so: Er ergreift erst das Wort wenn ihm etwas Missfällt um seinem Ärger Luft zu machen.



Mit der schweigenden Mehrheit hast du zwar recht. Aber was soll Blizzard denn dagegen tun?
Kann Blizzard die Spieler dazu verpflichten an einer solchen Umfrage teilzunehmen?
Zum Beispiel wenn die Umfrage in den Launcher eingebaut wäre und das Einlogen erst danach möglich wäre.
Aber was wäre oder ist generell von solchen Umfragen zuhalten?

(Wobei ich noch einmal betonen will, dass ich gegen eine Franktionswechselmöglichkeit bin) 

Manche Spieler vertreten auch die Meinung Blizzard wüsste am besten was gut für den Spieler sein.
(was in meinen Augen naiver Schwachsinn ist)  

Blizzard bräuchte eine Rückmeldung von allen Spielern, aber wie soll die aussehen?


----------



## Avalanche (30. Juni 2009)

Für meine Spielfreude an WoW ist es mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal, was ein dahergelaufener "MVP" (wer auch immer ihm wofür diesen Titel gegeben hat, auf den er so richtig stolz sein kann... *gähn*) über dieses Spiel sagt und ob er aufhört oder nicht. Ich lasse meine Freude an WoW nicht von jemand anderem kaputt machen. woW macht mir mehr Spaß als zu BC-Zeiten und ich bin froh über die Richtung, in die es sich bewegt. Egal, was ein "Karash" sagt.
Lasst euch eure Meinung nicht von jemandem mit einem scheinbar wichtigen "Rang" diktieren.


----------



## Thaocy80 (30. Juni 2009)

Schreibt er "WoW ist tot weil ich aufhöre"?
Eher nicht ...


----------



## Thrainan (30. Juni 2009)

Da nimmt sich halt mal wieder einer wichtig weil er seit 4 jahren zockt und aktiv war. Das bin ich auch nur habe ich mich nicht bemüht wichtig zu werden. Also klappe halten und einfach verschwinden....


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2009)

Thaocy80 schrieb:


> Schreibt er "WoW ist tot weil ich aufhöre"?
> Eher nicht ...



Nein der TE schreibt WoW ist tot weil dieser Karosh aufhört.

Sind ja zwei verschiedene Personen.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> hab noch nie was von dem typ gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


omg dieser kleine horizont regt mich auf -.-
manche denken wohl das alles was sie nicht kennen unwichtig ist.

Ohrensammler:
KarAsh Bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seine Bildgeschichten sind sogar noch lustiger als deine texte, obwohl ich beide immer wieder gern lese^^


----------



## Thaocy80 (30. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nein der TE schreibt WoW ist tot weil dieser Karosh aufhört.
> 
> Sind ja zwei verschiedene Personen.




Wo hat er denn geschrieben dass es deswegen tot ist?


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

Cruzes schrieb:


> Bist du dir da wirklich sicher? wie schnell würde den leuten langeweile aufkommen wenn man anch 3 jahren immer und immer wieder das selbe sieht... ? wenn die leute sich schon über nen kostenpflichtigen rassen transfer (ja er wird was kosten da blizz sich noch ne einnahme quelle net entgehen lassen wird ) aufregen wie würden die meckern mit 3 jahrelanger eintönigkeit?


ich schrieb das es so wie der classic konntet sein sollte also vordernd und nicht das es der classic content sein muss.

ausserdem weiss ich ja nicht aber anscheinend interessiert keinen spieler die story mehr da man sich schon fragt warum soll ich jetzt Illidan töten [ der wollte einfach nur seine ruhe die man ihm ja nicht gönnt ) 


warum kann ein 10. raid Arthas töten? { soll ja wohl in 10. und 25. schaffbar sein ]

warum kann man einfach mal ebend so Yogg Saron töten und es hat keine folgen?



in übrigen habe ich nicht mit dem spiel ein problem sondern mit dem patch der demnächst folgen soll das man von Allianz zur Horde und umgekehrt wechseln kann.

da es:

1: unfair denen gegenüber ist die mehr geld haben.
2: Die Story verloren geht.
3: man sich keine gedanken mehr machen muss und blödsinn machen kann sowie einfach nur drauf los kloppen auf die tastatur man kann es ja wieder ändern.
4: Ich beide seiten ohne probleme abziehen kann und ich nun auf beiden seiten mehr gold denn je verkaufen kann [ bitte denkt nicht nur weil ich , ICH schreibe das ich mich meinen würde ] .


----------



## Destructix (30. Juni 2009)

11 Millionen -1

oh Gott, Wow is wirklich tot.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (30. Juni 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Blizzard bräuchte eine Rückmeldung von allen Spielern, aber wie soll die aussehen?



Abozahlen?


----------



## TheStormrider (30. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mit WoW aufgehört, weil ich nicht für etwas, was mir keinen Spaß macht, Geld bezahlen will. Und ich will das Spiel in guter Erinnerung behalten, daher hör ich rechtzeitig auf.

Aber WoW Foren lesen bzw. die news von wow zu lesen macht mir spaß und es kostet kein Geld, daher mach ich es. 

Vielleicht macht Blizz auch DIESES Spiel kaputt, aber es macht dafür aus WoW ein anderes Spiel. Blizzard ist auch nur ein Unternehmen und ist auf Profit aus. 

Und es ist effektiver die Kuh zu mästen, zu melken und am Ende zu schlachten, als sie nur zu Schlachten.


----------



## Dérack (30. Juni 2009)

Ihr meint weil ihr ihn nicht kennt ist er unwichtig? Ihr meint er hat von irgendwem irgendeinen Titel bekommen? Traurig wie wenig Ahnung ihr habt...

ah und damit das endlich aufhört mit dem gelabert von wegen "wow ist tot" werde ich das mal ausbessern, sonst werdet ihr es eh nie begreifen oO


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2009)

Thaocy80 schrieb:


> Wo hat er denn geschrieben dass es deswegen tot ist?




Ähmmm.... ich weiss nicht vllt. bin ich ja der einzige der das so versteht ??

Der TE zitiert einen ellenlangen Weinthread eines WoW VIP der begründet warum Blizz böse ist, er sie deswegen nicht mehr mag und sein VIP Amt zurückgibt.
Der TE schreibt dann drunter WOW sei tot. (und sonst eigentlich nix)

Ist den denn wirklich so vermessen zwischen diesen beiden Begebenheiten einen Zusammenhang zu erahnen???


----------



## Berga123 (30. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> warum kann man einfach mal ebend so Yogg Saron töten und es hat keine folgen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




zum einen können leute die nicht soviel geld haben sich wow leider nich leisten obwohl ich es ihnen gönnen würde 2. warum geht die story verloren wenn nen paar allis die seite wechseln bzw paar hordler? und warum muss man nur drauf los kloppen?


----------



## Hurrikano (30. Juni 2009)

Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> steht das mvp für most wanted player?



most Vanted player    wenn schon
heißt ja mVp  nicht mwp


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ähmmm.... ich weiss nicht vllt. bin ich ja der einzige der das so versteht ??
> 
> Der TE zitiert einen ellenlangen Weinthread eines WoW VIP der begründet warum Blizz böse ist, er sie deswegen nicht mehr mag und sein VIP Amt zurückgibt.
> Der TE schreibt dann drunter WOW sei tot. (und sonst eigentlich nix)
> ...


ich weiss nicht ob das wirklich ein Whein Thread ist denn er hat wirklich mit seinen argumenten recht.


----------



## .Kabo (30. Juni 2009)

Wers nicht weiß, Karash war der Zwergen Paladin, der im Forum immer grün geschrieben hat und als Avatar einen Dino hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> zum einen können leute die nicht soviel geld haben sich wow leider nich leisten obwohl ich es ihnen gönnen würde 2. warum geht die story verloren wenn nen paar allis die seite wechseln bzw paar hordler? und warum muss man nur drauf los kloppen?



1: nein ich gönn es diesen Leuten nur zur hälfte da viele sonst auch immer wieder einen neuen account machen würden nur um blödsinn zu machen.

2: die story war das Allianz und Horde verfeindet sind zudme hat Blizzard gesagt das man sich vorher gut überlegen soll auf welcher Seite man anfängt * es ist nicht möglich seinen charakter nach der erstellung umzuändern und es wird auch in zukunft NIE sein daher überlegt euch bitte auf welchem server und welcher fraktion ihr anfangt *  steht sogar noch so in der classic erklärung.

3: das drauf los kloppen meine ich die tastatur bei der erstellung: 

Charakter name : Hodenmeier.
Aussehen :     irgendwas egal wie.
Server: ach egal klick.




3 monate später:

mhh blöder name änder ich ihn mal in Legolas klingt besser.
mhh mein charakter sieht ja richtig kacke aus der geht mir auf die nerfen zack geändert.
shit auf meinem server habe ich einen schlechten ruf weil ich jeden betrüge ach änder ich halt den server.

so nun passts ich bin auf einen neuen server und man kann nicht mal mehr die leute vor Hodenmeier warnen weil der ja Legolas heißt und auf einem ganz anderen server spielt.


----------



## Steve Coal (30. Juni 2009)

Der Kerl ist einfach nur peinlich.
Dieses ständige geflenne geht mir auf den Sack.
Vor allem aber diese selbstdarstellung von völlig unwichtigen Leuten die meinen es würde irgendeinen interessieren warum sie aufhören ein Spiel zu spielen.

Kinder werdet erwachsen! Ihr braucht nicht sagen wenn ihr aufs Klo müsst also auch nicht wenn ihr ein Spiel nicht mehr spielt!


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht ob das wirklich ein Whein Thread ist denn er hat wirklich mit seinen argumenten recht.



Hat er ja? Warum weil du seiner Meinung bist? Sehr egozentrierte Weltsicht.

nehmen wir mal das Beispiel:



> Längst haben Entscheidungen in WoW keine Relevanz mehr. Gekaufte Ausrüstung kann wieder umgetauscht werden, Loot kann neu verteilt werden, Entscheidungen für Ruffraktionen zurückgesetzt werden, Talentbäume werden nahezu beliebig und kostenlos gewechselt, Klassen werden immer ähnlicher(auch in Bezug auf die Rüstungsoptik), und und und
> Selbst dem eigenen Avatar, der persönlichen Identität in Azeroth geht es an den Kragen. Bald können sämtliche Entscheidungen die bei der Charaktererstellung getroffen werden müssen rückgängig gemacht werden, mit Ausnahme der Klasse und des Volkes wobei nach jüngsten Ankündigungen wohl niemand mehr wirklich glaubt, dass das nicht nur eine Frage der Zeit ist.



getroffene Entscheidungen haben KEINE Relavanz mehr?
1) Stimmt so einfach nicht (gekaufte Ausrüstung aus dem AH  oder übers Handelsfenster kann keineswegs zurückgetauscht werden. Und für Marken gekauftes auch nicht beliebig lange. Loot kann genau 2 Stunden und auch nur innerhalb des Raids getauscht werden. Fakt ist, dass das schon immer oder zumindest sehr lange möglich ist nur halt über den Umweg GM. Also gar nix neues.)

2) Das starre System war ja auch so toll. Da mach ich als Newbie am Anfnag des Spieles Einstellungen, deren Sinn ich eventuell gar nicht oder nur unzureichend begreife. Und wenn ich dann mal merke, dass ich mich da unwissend vertan habe hab ich halt Pech gehabt. Arschtritt. Tolles System.
Das ist so als wenn ich als Kind Bayern Mümchen Fan werde weil mein Kumpel der Fritz das auch ist und ich nicht dumm dastehen will und dann dürfte ich nie wieder für einen anderen Verein jubeln. Schließlich hab ich mich ja mal entschieden

Für mich ist der Gute einfach nur verknöchert und hat im Kopf den berühmten "Früher war alles besser Brei" der seine Synapsen verklebt.


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. Juni 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wer ist Karash? Und warum stirbt WoW, wenn jemand geht, den eh niemand kennt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also Krash ist unter Rp´ler genau so bekannt wie hier unser Guter Alter Brandolf, wenn nich sogar sind Beide bekannt wie ein Bunter Hund in der jeweiligen Szene

Schade dass ein Weiteres Mitglied von uns geht welches meist für Freude und Schöne momente aus seine Art gesorgt hat.

Aber Ein Glied wird die Kette nicht Brechen können.

Ich hoffe das Krash weis was er da tut den Seine Videos waren Legendär ^^

Entweder ist das wirkliich verzweiflungstaktik von Blizz oder die Ruhe vor dem Großen Sturm und im absehbaren 3. Addon kommt eine 3. Fraktion hinzu was dass jetzige Wechseln der Fraktion erklären würde und wir Als Hordler und Allianzer in Naher Zukunft seite an seite miteinander Kämpfen werden.

Es ist doch Vorstellbar dass Sich die Geisel z. B. Komplett löst von der Horde und ihr eigenes Ding durchzieht (ok machen se ja eh schon, laut Storry ist der "Packt nur Mittel zum zweck) aber ich möchte hier nicht näher drauf eingehen weil das woanders hin gehört.

mfg


----------



## Cruzes (30. Juni 2009)

> warum kann ein 10. raid Arthas töten? { soll ja wohl in 10. und 25. schaffbar sein ]



Arthas ist auch nur ein Held, er trägt zwar ne mächtige Seele in sich ist aber sterblich wie jeder andere auch. Ner'zul bekam ja seine macht auch nur durch Kil'jaeden ( die er nätürlich geschickt benutzte um sie zu stärken und für seine vorteile zu nutzen), klar Kil'jaeden hatte nachher Angst/Respekt vor ihm und wollte ihn beseitigt haben (was er ja auch fast schaffte) aber nicht desto trotz ist er jetzt wieder in einer sterblichen hülle gefangen und hat wieder mal ganz Azeroth gegen sich und mächtige neue "Helden" ( wir spieler ).  Die Story wird wohl so weiter gehen das ER noch einen Fehler macht ( er hat ja schon einige seiner untergebenen unterschätzt oder eifnach getötet) und somit geschwächt wird oder abgelenkt das es die Helden schaffen ihn zu stürzen und seine Seele ewig aus seiner Rüstung/SChwert zu befreien und zu zerstören.

Er ist nicht Mr Imba wie alle glauben, er ist nur ein kleines Licht im gegensatz zu den adneren Mächten die noch in und um Azeroth schlummern.

Nja ich gehe nun zu Bett, wird morgen wieder en langer Arbeitstag. War schön mit euch zu diskutueren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und nochwas, klar ist es schade wenn ein so ambitioniert spieler geht, der sich um das spiel gedanken gemacht hat und immer rede und antwort stand, aber so zu gehen zeugt nicht gerade von seiner tollsten seite.


Egal machts gut leute und gute nacht ^^


----------



## Najsh (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich kenne den namen nur vom Hören-Sagen - und letzten Endes sind mir seine Beweggründe egal - aber wenigstens ist er konsequent.

Ich habe auch vor 2 Woche WoW aufgehört - wobei ich da nicht die patch notes kannte, sondern einfach der Meinung
bin, im Sommer hab ich echt besseres zu tuen als vorm PC abzuhängen.

Mir doch scheiss egal ob ich bei 30° und Sonne - ehrfürchtig beim Wyrmruhpackt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hat er ja? Warum weil du seiner Meinung bist? Sehr egozentrierte Weltsicht.
> 
> nehmen wir mal das Beispiel:
> 
> ...



1: getroffene entscheidungen haben wirklich keine Relevanz mehr ich töte alle in Ratschet die Piraten mögen mich und wenn ich lustig bin kann ich mich bei denen einfach wieder so beliebt machen wie am anfang wenn nicht sogar hör und das nachdem ich alle Goblins getötet habe. und komm mir bitte nicht mit 2 chance das kann ich nämlich exact so 100 mal machen.


2: wegen dem Loot da stimmt es teils so teils so natürlich ist es gut das man es tauschen kann und das auch ohne GM denn es kann ja immer mal ein fehler passieren aber das man es im grunde beliebig an andere zu lange tauschen kann bis auch der letzte seins hat naja.


3:  wie soll ein neuer spieler das spiel heute verstehen er muss ja nichts können und wird gleich nach dps gefragt und lol du hast keine epix  sag mal bist zu blöd zum tanken.

wie soll ein neuer spieler denn sowas lernen wenn man fast alle q allein machen kann , man nurnoch gezogen wird und einem nichts mehr erklärt wird und er nicht mal die chance auf eine instanz bekommt so das er sich einfach nicht verbessern kann.


----------



## Exsus (30. Juni 2009)

Es werden zwar mehr, aber das Niveau sinkt deutlich.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

ich liebe diese WoW-fanboi vs. WoW hasser diskussion
MIR macht das spiel spass? ich spiele es.
MIR macht das spiel kein spass? ich steig um.

is doch ganz einfach


----------



## m0rg0th (30. Juni 2009)

WoW ist nicht tot. Und wird es wohl auch noch länger nicht sein. Aber ich kann jedem einzelnen Wort, das Karash geschrieben hat zustimmen. Blizzard macht nicht mehr, was am besten für das Spiel ist, was sie einmal ausgemacht hat. Ich habe sie als beste Spieleentwickler die es gibt angesehen, nur aus diesem Grund. Aber bei WoW machen sie jetzt den Fehler, der Profitgier nachzugeben und jedem weinenden Kind seine Wünsche zu erfüllen. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert, bis man seine Epics im Briefkasten hat oder sogar für echtes Geld kaufen kann. Spätestens dann sind sie mich los. Und dann überleg ich mir gut ob ich überhaupt wieder ein Blizzard-Spiel kaufe ...


----------



## Spectrales (30. Juni 2009)

Karash..nicht..kennen..

Leute..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (30. Juni 2009)

Ach kommt schon, bei der ganzen Scheiße die Blizz baut, sollte man sich über die ganzen pserver net mehr wundern... Wenn ich die Chance hätte, mir WoW so zu bilden wie es ich und viele andere auch tun, ich glaube ich würde sie nutzen.... Aber naja... Mal sehen ob das vielleicht doch noch irgendwie zu retten ist.
Aber das so ein schönes Spiel so versaut wird... traurig... nurnoch traurig...


----------



## Tikume (30. Juni 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ach kommt schon, bei der ganzen Scheiße die Blizz baut, sollte man sich über die ganzen pserver net mehr wundern...



Die gibt es nur weil sie umsonst sind. Würden sie eigene Features wie z.B. die UO Freeshards bieten würd ichs ja verstehn.


----------



## Secretraven (30. Juni 2009)

omg wie kann man Karash nicht kennen ?

War ihr nicht einmal im Offi. WoW-Forum ? Er hatte den Dinsoausierer und die grüne Schrift. Außerdem sind seine Comics legendär.

Ein riesiger Verlust für die Com.


----------



## Vrocas (30. Juni 2009)

Da liegt ja der punkt! Es gibt Leute, die haben es verstanden. "Geld blechen für den Mist? Geh ich doch aufn Pserver! Da is es umsonst und wenn es was zu meckern gibbet, geh ich in Forum und mach ne Umfrage über ne änderung!"

So einfach geht das. Und das alles umsonst!! Ich kanns jetzt schon verstehen!


----------



## Anburak-G (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab die 14 schon weit hinter mir und kenn den Kerl auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (30. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das perfekte Wow wäre also:
> - wenn man ins Eschental müsste um sich für Warsong anzumelden
> - wenn alle Flugrouten und Zellepine gestrichen würden
> - Es keine Mounts gäbe
> - Man mind 6 Stunden pro Tag im Raid abhängen müsste



Sahs nich genauso zu Classic zeiten aus? Wie lange musste man fürs epicmount farmen, wie lange steckte man in BWL fest und beim greifenmeister musste man an jeder Station wieder aufsteigen, da war nix mit einmal komplett durch. Und denoch heulen viele rum das sie unbedingt classic wiederwollen, alles ist ja so scheiße omg Blizz macht alles kaputt. Meiner Meinung nach, wenns euch nicht passt dann geht HdRO oder so spielen, oder seid ihr so süchtig nach WoW das ihr obwohls so scheiße nicht aufhören könnt?


----------



## nerlon (30. Juni 2009)

Lustig wenn Leute denken sie wären bekannt und man würde sie vermissen.


----------



## Dérack (30. Juni 2009)

nerlon schrieb:


> Lustig wenn Leute denken sie wären bekannt und man würde sie vermissen.




Lustig wenn Leute denken das ihre Meinung aussagkräftig wäre, nur weil sie jemanden nicht kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alucaard (30. Juni 2009)

Man Man Man also viele Kommentare sind ja hier einfach nur unter alle Kanone......

Ja es ist schlimm das ein MVP geht und das ist sogar schlimmer als wenn ein GM geht weil dieser Mensch wurde nicht dafür bezahlt das er konstruktiv im Forum tätig war bzw. sich mehr eingebracht hat und deshalb ja auch von Blizzard Mitarbeitern Anno Dazumal eben zum MVP gemacht wurde.
Schade ja das es hier viele zugeben scheint die es lieber vorziehn einen fertig zu machen und dann etwas schnell mal was hinzubrezzeln was absolut unangemessen ist.

Ich finde ja ihr werdet schon sehn was dabei rumkommt und das wird nix gutes sein.
So und das war mein Senf zum Thema darf gerne auch gemeckert werden in dieser hirnlosen Art und Weise wies etlichen Seiten davor schon geht.


----------



## Crystania (30. Juni 2009)

Ich kenn den Mann auch nicht, nur seinen doofen Dino ^^ Hab mir seine Beiträge aber nicht durchgelesen. Das er jetzt aufhört ist dann wohl seine Entscheidung, und ist wohl auch nicht zu beweinen :-) Das World of Warcraft stirbt wird ja wohl schon seit Monaten prophezeit und während Burning Crusade sich dem Ende neigte, alle schon ihr dämliches T5, T6- Equip hatten wurde auch geweint "Gebt uns Classic wieder.. mimimi". Oh? Ihr spielt ja immernoch! Suchti? Sorry, aber wenn ihr rumweint, und damit sprech ich auch wirklich nur die Weiner an, der Rest bitte nicht angesprochen fühlen, dann löscht doch bitte eure Charaktere und macht Platz auf den Europäischen Servern. Blizzard verdient dann auch kein Geld mehr an euch und ihr seid raus aus dem Schneider. 
Ich finde es schade das ein MVP geht, ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus das seine Beiträge konstruktiv waren, sonst hätten sie ihm wohl kaum den Rang angeboten. Nur das hier ist ein FAN FORUM! Ein Fan ist jemand der sich für eine Sache begeistert, nur wenn ihr keinen Spaß mehr dran habt, dann vermiest doch bitte nicht auch die Laune der Fans. Denn wir haben noch wirklich Spaß am Spiel und das noch seit vielen Jahren!
Danke fürs lesen.


----------



## Trorg (30. Juni 2009)

Dieser ganze Thread ist ne ganz klare Aussage wie die Com rund um WoW jetzt aussieht.
Ich fand die "alten Zeiten" auch besser, als man sich noch über ein erfolg gefreut hat (hatte mein Raptor damals mit 40 ohne mir Gold zu borgen, in OG wurde man mit GZ zum Raptor von Leuten angewispert die ich nich kannte)
Wer von euch kleinen Flamekiddys freut sich im Spiel heute noch über irgendwas?
Ihr hattet nie dieses Gefühl was geschaft zu haben denn es gibt nix mehr zu schaffen es ist alles viel zu einfach geworden.
Wer damals dabei war als Ragnaros das erste mal gefallen ist weis was ich meine.
Auf meinem Server gabs 3 Leute mit dem Stab der Schattenflamme (auf Hordenseite) das waren damals Statussymbole im Spiel, sowas gibts heute nicht mehr.
Ja ja ich weis jetzt kommen wieder die "ich brauche keine Pen**verlängerung im spiel, meiner ist auch so gross genug" die verstehen nicht was ich meine und können gerne weiter flamen, da kommen wir wieder zu meinem ersten Satz.
Klaro gibt es zwei arten von com`s in diesem Spiel.
Ich gehöre glücklicherweise zu den alten Hasen und stimme Leuten wie Karash und Derack voll und ganz zu.

Der Niedergang kommt und ihr könnt euch bald euer level 110 Char mit T23 Equip bei der erstellung direkt auf den Server beamen, damit auch endlich die Causals den Spass verlieren weil selbst die "Ich spiele 30 min im Monat" Spieler nix mehr erreichen können.
Viel Spass dabei.
Ich bin froh das ich auf meinem Server gleichgesinnte um mich habe, ohne PTE wäre ich schon lange aus diesem Spiel raus.

So und nun flamt mich damit ihr zeigt wie toll ihr doch seid und mein gesagtes über viele hier im Forum bestätigt.


----------



## Thrungal (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn man die Beiträge hier liest, weiss man, wohin sich Spiel und Community entwickeln.

Karash (stellvertretend für andere) erläutert in zusammenhängenden Sätzen, was ihm am Spiel nicht gefällt und begründet seine Meinung, führt Beispiele an, um seine Aussagen zu bekräftigen.


Auf der anderen Argumentationsseite stehen dann Beiträge wie:

OMG, wer ist dieser Nup, wenns Dir nicht passt, hau halt ab (beliebig fortsetzbar).



Natürlich gibt es auf beiden Seiten Ausnahmen, aber so wie ich das lese, überwiegen die beiden Typen, die ich genannt habe in den jeweiligen Gruppen.

Auf der einen Seite die, die gerne in eine schöne, schmuckvolle Welt eintauchen wollen, reich bestückt mit Phantasie und Hintergrundgeschichte. Dort legt man Wert auf gepflegte Umgangsformen und das Miteinander. Ausrüstung? Hat den Zweck, den Charakter "heroischer" zu machen, um dem nächsten Bösewicht gegenüber zu treten.

Auf der anderen Seite die, die den schnellen Erfolg für geringen Aufwand wollen. Denen eigentlich egal ist, ob in einer Instanz ein Drache oder ein Untoter sitzt, oder sich nicht fragen, warum der Wald in einem Gebiet lebnedig aussieht und im nächsten verseucht. Ausrüstung? Hat den Zweck, sie zu haben (und zu zeigen). Im sprachlichen Umgangt versucht man, durch möglichst unfreundliche Art sich selbst zu profilieren.


Ich möchte lieber die Ersteren haben.


----------



## SonicTank (30. Juni 2009)

*heul* *mimimi*... jetzt kommt das sogar schon von solchen Leuten. Wann lernen es eigentlich alle mal?


ES IST EIN SPIEL!!


----------



## Crystania (30. Juni 2009)

> So und nun flamt mich damit ihr zeigt wie toll ihr doch seid und mein gesagtes über viele hier im Forum bestätigt.



Na du legst es aber drauf an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Der Niedergang kommt und ihr könnt euch bald euer level 110 Char mit T23 Equip bei der erstellung direkt auf den Server beamen, damit auch endlich die Causals den Spass verlieren weil selbst die "Ich spiele 30 min im Monat" Spieler nix mehr erreichen können.



Wird nicht passieren. Blizzard verdient Geld daran das wir monatliche Gebühr bezahlen einen Charakter hochzuleveln. Rechne es dir bitte aus wie viel eine derartige Charaktererstellung kosten würde bei Level 110. 12,99€ wird es sicherlich nicht kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Auf meinem Server gabs 3 Leute mit dem Stab der Schattenflamme (auf Hordenseite) das waren damals Statussymbole im Spiel.



Naja freuen sich halt nicht die drei Leute, aber die anderen 500 die es jetzt auch haben können, das Statussymbol.



> Wer von euch kleinen Flamekiddys freut sich im Spiel heute noch über irgendwas?



Freundlich, Freundlich. Naja. Joa, ich bin zwar kein Flamekiddy, aber ich freue mich noch über viel und andere sicherlich auch. Ich freue mich über jedes Item das ich bekomme und jedes Mount. Und ich whispere auch Leute an, die mit nem Zwielichtdrachen, oder dem Phönixmount vor meiner Nase rumflattern.


----------



## MrGimbel (30. Juni 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> .....
> Auf der einen Seite die, die gerne in eine schöne, schmuckvolle Welt eintauchen wollen, reich bestückt mit Phantasie und Hintergrundgeschichte. Dort legt man Wert auf gepflegte Umgangsformen und das Miteinander. Ausrüstung? Hat den Zweck, den Charakter "heroischer" zu machen, um dem nächsten Bösewicht gegenüber zu treten.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite die, die den schnellen Erfolg für geringen Aufwand wollen. Denen eigentlich egal ist, ob in einer Instanz ein Drache oder ein Untoter sitzt, oder sich nicht fragen, warum der Wald in einem Gebiet lebnedig aussieht und im nächsten verseucht. Ausrüstung? Hat den Zweck, sie zu haben (und zu zeigen). Im sprachlichen Umgangt versucht man, durch möglichst unfreundliche Art sich selbst zu profilieren.
> ...



Du solltest vielleicht nicht nur haben wollen, sondern dich daran beteiligen. Aber vermutlich sind für dich Rp-Events zu zeitaufwändig, halten bloß vom Leveln ab.


----------



## Sypher (30. Juni 2009)

Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> steht das mvp für most wanted player?



Most VALUABLE Poster

W für V... ;-) *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Bobtronic2 (30. Juni 2009)

Das trifft einer den Nagel auf dem Kopf.Meine Generation die vor 4 Jahren angefangen ist mit Wow ist mittlerweile Älter geworden  (ich bin 29) die Gen sieht Wow aus ganz anderen augen als irgendwelche Kiddis die Wow schön reden.Warum weil sie den alten Flair die harte arbeit und zeit die man in einem Char investiert hat nicht kennt.
Diese Generation ist es auch die Wow zum Grösstenteil den Rückenkehren wird oder schon getan hat.
und leute die es nicht verstehen sollten lieber den mund halten und weiter in ihrer Wow Bettwäsche mit ihren Stoff Tauren Knuddeln.


----------



## 50Cent200 (30. Juni 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Thread ist ne ganz klare Aussage wie die Com rund um WoW jetzt aussieht.
> Ich fand die "alten Zeiten" auch besser, als man sich noch über ein erfolg gefreut hat (hatte mein Raptor damals mit 40 ohne mir Gold zu borgen, in OG wurde man mit GZ zum Raptor von Leuten angewispert die ich nich kannte)
> Wer von euch kleinen Flamekiddys freut sich im Spiel heute noch über irgendwas?
> Ihr hattet nie dieses Gefühl was geschaft zu haben denn es gibt nix mehr zu schaffen es ist alles viel zu einfach geworden.
> ...



Ach was du nicht sagst. Dann will ich aber sehen, was du bislang alles geschafft hast, wenn alles soo leicht geworden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/ironie on
Achja und du bist der größte und voll der WoW-Suchtie, wahrscheinlich Hartz-4 oder?
/ironie off

Edit:


Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Das trifft einer den Nagel auf dem Kopf.Meine Generation die vor 4 Jahren angefangen ist mit Wow ist mittlerweile Älter geworden  (ich bin 29) die Gen sieht Wow aus ganz anderen augen als irgendwelche Kiddis die Wow schön reden.Warum weil sie den alten Flair die harte arbeit und zeit die man in einem Char investiert hat nicht kennt.
> Diese Generation ist es auch die Wow zum Grösstenteil den Rückenkehren wird oder schon getan hat.
> und leute die es nicht verstehen sollten lieber den mund halten und weiter in ihrer Wow Bettwäsche mit ihren Stoff Tauren Knuddeln.



Ne die Kiddis wollen gar nicht mehr so viel Zeit investieren, weil die erkannt haben, dass es auch noch was anderes gibt, außer diesem Spiel. Aber wenn du den ganzen Tag vor dem Pc sitzen willst, viel Spaß O.o


----------



## Thrawns (30. Juni 2009)

Kenne ich nicht und ist mir egal.


----------



## Trorg (30. Juni 2009)

Crystania ich habs jetzt nicht om Kopf ob du auch einer dieser flamer bist die in diesem Thread dominieren denn auf die war mein Post abgestimmt.
Hach ja es gibt do so n spruch mit bellenden Hunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klaro gibts auch immer ausnnahmen, aber wie das wort schon sagt sind diese leute die Ausnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu 50Cent200
Im gegensatz zu früher ist es sehr leicht geworden.
Hm was ich geschafft habe? Naxx damals zu 60ger zeiten ist denke ich mal das wo am meisten Arbeit drin steckte.
Aber das ist alles ansichtssache und ich finds lustiig wie die getretenen Hunde alle bellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter so ich zähl auf euch.

Ach ja und übrigend ich bin schon über Hartz 4 hinweg, stehe schon bei Hartz 7 *grinz*


----------



## HMC-Pretender (30. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hat er ja? Warum weil du seiner Meinung bist? Sehr egozentrierte Weltsicht.
> 
> nehmen wir mal das Beispiel:
> 
> ...




Es ist tatsächlich so, dass getroffene Entscheidungen (fast)keine Relevanz haben. Dabei ist das zurücktauschen falsh gekaufter Ausrüstung nicht der wesentliche Aufhänger, nur der letzte Auswuchs. Für sich selbst genommen ist das nicht weiter schlimm aber es ist eben symptomatisch.

In einem normalen Spiel trifft man Entscheidungen die sich in irgendeiner Form auf den Ablauf und i.d.R. auch auf den Ausgang eines Spiels auswirken. Wenn ich ne Runde Starcraft spiele, mich für Protoss entscheide und auf Träger teche und mir dann auf halben Weg einfällt, dass ich doch lieber einen Zergling-Rush machen würde, dann hab ich in dem Moment halt einfach mal Pech gehabt. Falsche Partei gewählt, falsche Strategie verfolgt, nächste Runde wieder...

Wenn ich Baldur's Gate oder Never Winter Nights spiele und es cool finde jede Menge böse Taten zu begehen, dann steh ich halt am Ende vom Spiel mit ner bösen Gesinnung da. Wenn ich dann merke, ist irgend wie doch nicht mein Fall: Pech gehabt, vorher über die Konsequenzen nachdenken.

Bei WoW ist es in hohem Maße egal was ich mache, ich komme am Ende zwangsläufig am selben Punkt an. Ob ich nun Horde oder Allianz spiele, böser Schattenpriester oder lieber Holy, mich den Aldor oder Sehern anschließe, Mensch oder Zwerg bin, schwarze oder blonde Haare habe und ob ich Wille oder MP5 sockel, am Ende kann ich auch einfach *klick* *klick* machen und 15 Euro an die Accountverwaltung zahlen und man sieht den Weg den ich genommen habe dem Charakter in keinster Weise mehr an.

Es ist also fürs Ergebnis egal, welche Entscheidungen ich als Spieler treffe, sie haben keinen Einfluss auf das Spiel oder meinen Charakter. ICH als Spieler habe keinen Einfluss. Ich kann nichts falsch machen. Mir kann nichts passieren. Am Ende des Films gibts ein Happy End und spätestens zum nächsten Addon interessierts auch nicht, dass ich als Caster immer auf Stärke-Items gerollt habe O_o


Darum gehts Karash. Nicht dass er seine Epics verliert, oder dass Neulinge für jede Fehlentscheidung bis an ihr Lebensende bluten müssen.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (30. Juni 2009)

Das trifft einer den Nagel auf dem Kopf.Meine Generation die vor 4 Jahren angefangen ist mit Wow ist mittlerweile Älter geworden (ich bin 29) die Gen sieht Wow aus ganz anderen augen als irgendwelche Kiddis die Wow schön reden.Warum weil sie den alten Flair die harte arbeit und zeit die man in einem Char investiert hat nicht kennt.
Diese Generation ist es auch die Wow zum Grösstenteil den Rückenkehren wird oder schon getan hat.
und leute die es nicht verstehen sollten lieber den mund halten und weiter in ihrer Wow Bettwäsche mit ihren Stoff Tauren Knuddeln. 



sry doppel post


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. Juni 2009)

@MrGimbel ich glaub du hast ihn falsch verstanden, er ist einer von denen die ebend nicht Itemgeil sind sondern einer der sich Gedanken machen wieso Steht da jetzt Boss xy rum und nich anders rum wie die, die einfach nur Hetzen den Erfolg Sehen, Geil auf die Farbe Lila sind etc pp.

Ich gehöre eigentlich auch zur ersten Fraktion mir gefällt das Spiel und dass drum herum, Sicherlich Raiden tue ich auch aber bei mir ist es nicht so ICH MUSS das ITEM haben, ICH muss, ICh muss blabla sondern wenn ich was bekomme ok wenn nicht dann halt nicht aus ende Fertig!


----------



## legilas (30. Juni 2009)

Genau darum spielen immer mehr spieler auf privatserver da die nur selten oder erst garnicht patchen...


----------



## Spyflander (30. Juni 2009)

hm... ist mir jacke!!! wow ist trozdem noch das beste mmo der welt =)


----------



## thezwelch (30. Juni 2009)

Karash sollte man kennen... er wurde oft genug auf der wowseite im Foren- und Communitywatch verlinkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren hat er einige sehr lustige Bildergeschichten veröffentlicht.

Naja.. ich kann mich ihm auch nur anschließen...


----------



## Thrungal (30. Juni 2009)

MrGimbel

hast du eventuell meinen Post verkehrt herum verstanden?


Edit:
"Kenn ich nicht, kümmert mich nicht"
das ist wohl momentan Mode, aber bestimmt kein Verhalten, das einen irgendwie weiterbringt, egal wo.


----------



## Tikume (30. Juni 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Wer von euch kleinen Flamekiddys freut sich im Spiel heute noch über irgendwas?




Ich finde diesen Satz sollte man ruig für sich selbst stehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (30. Juni 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Das trifft einer den Nagel auf dem Kopf.Meine Generation die vor 4 Jahren angefangen ist mit Wow ist mittlerweile Älter geworden  (ich bin 29) die Gen sieht Wow aus ganz anderen augen als irgendwelche Kiddis die Wow schön reden.Warum weil sie den alten Flair die harte arbeit und zeit die man in einem Char investiert hat nicht kennt.
> Diese Generation ist es auch die Wow zum Grösstenteil den Rückenkehren wird oder schon getan hat.
> und leute die es nicht verstehen sollten lieber den mund halten und weiter in ihrer Wow Bettwäsche mit ihren Stoff Tauren Knuddeln.


sollich dirn screenie meines acc erstelldatums geben.. (12.01.05 glaubich, also aufjeden 2ter tag nach release) und ich find wow ist besser Geworden.


----------



## Súnzerò (30. Juni 2009)

Ich bin stolz darauf das es Leute gibt die ihre Konsequenzen ziehen, ich würde es auch tun und nur wegen den menschen die ich über die Jahre online kennengelernt habe tue ich es nicht.

Ich seh es genauso, das offizielle Forum gibt Karash recht und die Leute die ich kenne auch. 

Mehr bleibt nicht zu sagen da es die Leute (Blizzard) eh nicht intressiert ... Gut das vielleicht bekannte Namen ihre Konsequenzen ziehen und somit Blizzard vielleicht mal was checkt.

Was mir noch bleibt ist mein üblicher Aufruf an Buffed, ihr seit die größte Community Seite, ihr habt Einfluss , die Umfrage von heute war deutlich macht sie Publik und bringt die Stimmen aus eurem Forum nach draussen. So läßt sich vielleicht noch was retten.... Einzelne Flames und Beiträge jucken doch kein Schwein!


----------



## Immondys (30. Juni 2009)

Hm, in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen. Naja, wieder ein Wichtigtuer weg, der die Meinung vertritt, die Wow Matrix sei die Realität.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (30. Juni 2009)

> Crystania ich habs jetzt nicht om Kopf ob du auch einer dieser flamer bist die in diesem Thread dominieren denn auf die war mein Post abgestimmt.
> Hach ja es gibt do so n spruch mit bellenden Hunden.
> 
> Klaro gibts auch immer ausnnahmen, aber wie das wort schon sagt sind diese leute die Ausnahme



Ach dein Post wird die Welt auch nicht verändern, ist mir auch eigentlich egal was du om Kopf hast. Mich regt es persönlich nur so auf das ein Spiel kaputt gequatscht wird, nur weil früher alles besser war.. kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber ich weiß wie es war, stundenlang Arbeit in seinen Char zu stecken und auch das Gefühl eines neuen Servers zu erleben. Und ich mein, WoW ist ein Spiel, nix anderes. Spiele sollen Spaß machen, und wer keinen Spaß hat soll doch bitte gehen.


----------



## Topperharly (30. Juni 2009)

14 jahre? mh... ich bin 23, hab einen job, zocke wow und killerspiele, und hab spaß an wow. warum? weils mir einfach fun macht einen neuen char hoch zu spielen, ihn auszurüsten, mit freuden labern etc. etc. etc.^^


----------



## Grushdak (30. Juni 2009)

Nabend,

als irgendwie weiß ich absolut nix über ihn, habe ihn auch, meine ich, noch nie gesehen.
Und es gibt im Offi-Forum mindestens 2 Raptor-Avas, die grün schreiben.

Das in punkto Entscheidung ist doch irgendwie quatsch.
Egal, wie ich mich in WoW entscheide - es ist und bleibt geradlinieg, da es meistens 0 zu entscheiden gibt.
Und wenn ich die falsche Ausrüstung gekauft habe ... wayne . holle ich mir eben die Richtige.

Im angesprochenen Baldurs Gate und so, da kann man eEntscheidungen auch rückgängig machen , 
Neuladen und weiterspielen.
Wem das alles nicht gefällt, kann jederzeit ein neues Spiel starten, 
mit neuem Char - ist bei allen Spielen so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nur weil irgendwer von 12 Mio Spielern geht, stirbt ja WoW wohl nicht aus.

Zudem, was solle in manchen Punkten sein Abschiedspost.
Das hat Spieler teilweise nix anzugehen und sollte im Team beredet werden - aber nicht so offen.
So wie er es tat, muss ich sagen - gut, daß er weg ist... sry ... imo ...


greetz


----------



## Kief (30. Juni 2009)

FUCK MAN WOW IST TOT!!!111
MAN KEINER SPIELT MEHR AUF MEINEM SERVER!!!!11234
FUCK DANN GEH ICH HALT ZU DEN ANDEREN 13.5 MILLIONEN SPIELERN AUF DEN ANDEREN SERVERN!!!1112356

Scheisse echt man WoW ist tot... gut das ich das die absolut genial neuen Sachen die Blizz bei 3.2 bringt für mich alleine hab... .

Danke


----------



## Crystania (30. Juni 2009)

Kief schrieb:


> FUCK MAN WOW IST TOT!!!111
> MAN KEINER SPIELT MEHR AUF MEINEM SERVER!!!!11234
> FUCK DANN GEH ICH HALT ZU DEN ANDEREN 13.5 MILLIONEN SPIELERN AUF DEN ANDEREN SERVERN!!!1112356
> 
> ...



was fürn ding?


----------



## Topperharly (30. Juni 2009)

Kief schrieb:


> FUCK MAN WOW IST TOT!!!111
> MAN KEINER SPIELT MEHR AUF MEINEM SERVER!!!!11234
> FUCK DANN GEH ICH HALT ZU DEN ANDEREN 13.5 MILLIONEN SPIELERN AUF DEN ANDEREN SERVERN!!!1112356
> 
> ...



lol xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (30. Juni 2009)

who cares ob einer der 12 millonen spieler aufhört? Die leute mit denen ich spiele hören nich auf und gut is....


/flame on


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> In einem normalen Spiel trifft man Entscheidungen die sich in irgendeiner Form auf den Ablauf und i.d.R. auch auf den Ausgang eines Spiels auswirken. Wenn ich ne Runde Starcraft spiele, mich für Protoss entscheide und auf Träger teche und mir dann auf halben Weg einfällt, dass ich doch lieber einen Zergling-Rush machen würde, dann hab ich in dem Moment halt einfach mal Pech gehabt. Falsche Partei gewählt, falsche Strategie verfolgt, nächste Runde wieder...



Eben,aber in WoW gibts nicht nach ner halben Stunde ne neue Runde. Soviel also zu dem Vergleich.



HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Wenn ich Baldur's Gate oder Never Winter Nights spiele und es cool finde jede Menge böse Taten zu begehen, dann steh ich halt am Ende vom Spiel mit ner bösen Gesinnung da. Wenn ich dann merke, ist irgend wie doch nicht mein Fall: Pech gehabt, vorher über die Konsequenzen nachdenken.



Ich hier vergleich wir ein Spiel das ich vllt. 2 oder drei Wochen spiele mit einem Spiel dass ich vllt 2 oder drei Jahre spiele und bei dem es sich eben NICHT um ein RPG im Sinne wie Baldurs Gate und Konsorten handelt. (WoW ist viel erh einem Shooter mit Invenar vergleichbar als einem richtigen RPG. (und das war auch zu Classic schon so.))
Insofern ist es sehr löblich dem Spieler die Möglichkeit zu geben vor 2 Jahren getroffene Entscheidungen zu revidieren



HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Bei WoW ist es in hohem Maße egal was ich mache, ich komme am Ende zwangsläufig am selben Punkt an. Ob ich nun Horde oder Allianz spiele, böser Schattenpriester oder lieber Holy, mich den Aldor oder Sehern anschließe, Mensch oder Zwerg bin, schwarze oder blonde Haare habe und ob ich Wille oder MP5 sockel, am Ende kann ich auch einfach *klick* *klick* machen und 15 Euro an die Accountverwaltung zahlen und man sieht den Weg den ich genommen habe dem Charakter in keinster Weise mehr an.


Ich kenn den Weg den mein Char genommen hat.  Warum muss man ihm das ansehen?



HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Es ist also fürs Ergebnis egal, welche Entscheidungen ich als Spieler treffe, sie haben keinen Einfluss auf das Spiel oder meinen Charakter. ICH als Spieler habe keinen Einfluss. Ich kann nichts falsch machen. Mir kann nichts passieren. Am Ende des Films gibts ein Happy End und spätestens zum nächsten Addon interessierts auch nicht, dass ich als Caster immer auf Stärke-Items gerollt habe O_o



Entschuldigung das ist Unsinn! Es ist keineswegs egal welche Entscheidung ich treffe, die Auswirkungen sind immer noch exakt dieselben wie zu Classic Zeiten. (Ein Mage ist immer noch kein Krieger und ein Gnom kein Taure) Der Unterschied ist, ich kann die Entscheidung mehrfach treffen und Fehlentscheidungen nachbessern.
Das ist gut und kundenfreundlich.


----------



## Scharamo (30. Juni 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wer ist Karash? Und warum stirbt WoW, wenn jemand geht, den eh niemand kennt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau das hab ich auch gedacht^^


----------



## Ruffnek (30. Juni 2009)

Das der zurücktritt ist genau so interessnt wie wenn in china ein sack reis umkippt


----------



## Dérack (30. Juni 2009)

Man merkt wieder das die kiddys auf den letzten seiten nicht begriffen haben, oder begreifen wollen worum es eig. geht... 

Egal, die leute im Offiziellen WoW-Forum haben mehr anstand. Sie geben Karash recht, sie sind nicht so kindisch und flamen rum wie ihr ihr. Der größte teil der flamer hier besteht aus ignoranten und anderen kindischen leuten. Das ist genau die Kundschaft die Blizzard verdient hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (30. Juni 2009)

lol^^ ich mach nen thread auf um die positiven aspekte vom Spiel zum vorschein zu bringen... nach 3min close...

ein thread mit *spieler XY tritt zurück* is natürlicher viel wichtiger... ich meine is doch jedem piep schnurz egal ^^

oh je


----------



## Demyriella (30. Juni 2009)

Jetzt muss ich aber auch was dazu schreiben:

Nicht zu dem, wie sich das Spiel verändert hat.. Das kann ich nicht... Ich selber bin gerade mal ca. 10 - 11 Monate dabei... 
Mir gefällt das Spiel so wie es jetzt ist, weil ich es nicht anders kenne. Ich freue mich auch über jeden einzelnen Erfolg und jedes einzelne Erfolgserlebnis und ich hab AUCH hart dafür gekämpft.
Vielleicht mussten die "alten" Hasen bissl länger für irgendwelche Sachen kämpfen, aber im Endeffekt habt ihr genau das gleiche durch, wie ich als Neuling.

Und auch wenn ich mit meinem Main jetzt endlich 80 bin so hab ich trotzdem noch sehr viel zu entdecken in den unendlichen Weiten der WoW-Welt. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich jetzt erst wirklich loslegen kann.

Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will ist:

Leute, hört doch auf zu denken, dass es für die Neulinge ein Zuckerschlecken ist... Das ist es nicht... Genausowenig wie es für euch war.

Und zu Karash kann ich eigentlich auch nicht viel sagen... Aber ich finde es schade, dass ein Mensch - der offensichtlich zumindest einen klitzekleinen Einfluss haben könnte, resigniert. Aber Fakt ist, dass WoW dadurch mit Sicherheit nicht sterben wird... Zumindest nicht gleich...

LG
My


----------



## Ruffnek (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Man merkt wieder das die kiddys auf den letzten seiten nicht begriffen haben, oder begreifen wollen worum es eig. geht...
> 
> Egal, die leute im Offiziellen WoW-Forum haben mehr anstand. Sie geben Karash recht, sie sind nicht so kindisch und flamen rum wie ihr ihr. Der größte teil der flamer hier besteht aus ignoranten und anderen kindischen leuten. Das ist genau die Kundschaft die Blizzard verdient hat!
> 
> ...


kindisch ist das stichwort. dir ist schon klar das karash nicht mal 18 ist?


----------



## Compléxx (30. Juni 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Man merkt wieder das die kiddys auf den letzten seiten nicht begriffen haben, oder begreifen wollen worum es eig. geht...
> 
> Egal, die leute im Offiziellen WoW-Forum haben mehr anstand. Sie geben Karash recht, sie sind nicht so kindisch und flamen rum wie ihr ihr. Der größte teil der flamer hier besteht aus ignoranten und anderen kindischen leuten. Das ist genau die Kundschaft die Blizzard verdient hat!
> 
> ...




dann schalt dein PC am und geh schlafen ^^

und hör gleich auch auf wow zu spielen wenn du dir das nich wert bist


----------



## Kief (30. Juni 2009)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> ... ist genau so interessnt wie wenn in china ein sack reis umkippt




WIE?? Ist da echt einer umgekippt? Krasse scheisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (30. Juni 2009)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> kindisch ist das stichwort. dir ist schon klar das karash nicht mal 18 ist?




LOL 1 : 0


----------



## Súnzerò (30. Juni 2009)

Und das ihr ihn nicht kennt zeigt nur das ihr nicht wisst wie WoW mal war und ihr seit der Grund warum wir als Community nicht zusammen hinter einem Spiel stehen was mal soooo viel besser war! 

Hab schon PM vom Mod bekommen von daher off bis zum nächsten Flame


----------



## Dérack (1. Juli 2009)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> kindisch ist das stichwort. dir ist schon klar das karash nicht mal 18 ist?




Nein ich wusste es nicht, auf den ganzen Bildern von der Blizzcon etc. sah er ein wenig älter aus wie 18 ... 


wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal fre*** halten.


----------



## Crystania (1. Juli 2009)

> Und das ihr ihn nicht kennt zeigt nur das ihr nicht wisst wie WoW mal war und ihr seit der Grund warum wir als Community nicht zusammen hinter einem Spiel stehen was mal soooo viel besser war!



Naja. Die, die das Spiel mögen wie es ist flamen nicht weil früher alles besser war. Glaub da verwechselst du was.

Edit: Lieber Herr TE. Frag ihn bitte nach einem Autogramm oder so. Wie gesagt, mein Beleid dir gegenüber, dass er aufgehört hat. Anscheinend fandest du ihn wichtig, verstehe ich ja auch... irgendwo. Aber warum muss man gleich ausfallend werden? -.- Freundlichkeit ist der Schlüssel zur Einigung. 
Beispiel: Du fragst nen netten Mann, ob er dir Platz macht. Wenn du nett bist, macht er dir Platz. Wenn du sagst "Halt die Fr... oder mach Platz" haste aber mal ganz schnell ne Faust kassiert^^


----------



## Compléxx (1. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Nein ich wusste es nicht, auf den ganzen Bildern von der Blizzcon etc. sah er ein wenig älter aus wie 18 ...
> 
> 
> wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal fre*** halten.




gleich diese aggresivität und diese respektlosigkeit.. einfach schrecklich


----------



## lokker (1. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Man merkt wieder das die kiddys auf den letzten seiten nicht begriffen haben, oder begreifen wollen worum es eig. geht...
> 
> Egal, die leute im Offiziellen WoW-Forum haben mehr anstand. Sie geben Karash recht, sie sind nicht so kindisch und flamen rum wie ihr ihr. Der größte teil der flamer hier besteht aus ignoranten und anderen kindischen leuten. Das ist genau die Kundschaft die Blizzard verdient hat!
> 
> ...



Wenn du doch der einzige Erwachsene hier bist, und auf jeder Seite wiederholst wie wenig Anstand wir haben, warum bist du dann noch hier? Ach nur weil wir anderer Meinung als dieser Karash sind, sind wir auch gleichzeitig kindisch? 

Ignorant und kindisch bist eigentlich nur du. Du respektierst die Meinung von vielen nicht. Blizzard verdient also Kundschaft die ihr Spiel mögen und nicht nur rumnörgeln? Das ist eigentlich mehr positiv. 

Man merkt dir sofort an das du nur darauf hinaus bist zu provozieren. Z.B. gleich dein erster Satz. Sehr Erwachsen ausgedrückt, respekt. Ich respektiere die Meinung von diesem Karash. Das heißt aber noch bei weitem nicht, das er recht hat. Solange du das nicht verstehst, brauchst du eigentlich garnicht mehr posten.


----------



## Ruffnek (1. Juli 2009)

ne sorry die leute die im offzielen forum rumflamen können nichtmal begründen warum das der weltuntergang sein soll das man demnächst die fraktion wechseln kann. ne ne schon klar. chars bei ebay kaufen ist ok. gold kaufen auch ok aber bloß nicht die fraktion wechseln weil die von irgendwem die freunde evtl leider bei der anderen fraktion sind und man nicht zusammen zocken kann. 

Irgendwie erinnert einem der rücktritt an ein Bockiges kind das sich vor trotz auf den boden wirft nur weils seinen willen nicht kriegt.


----------



## Dérack (1. Juli 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> Wenn du doch der einzige Erwachsene hier bist, und auf jeder Seite wiederholst wie wenig Anstand wir haben, warum bist du dann noch hier? Ach nur weil wir anderer Meinung als dieser Karash sind, sind wir auch gleichzeitig kindisch?
> 
> Ignorant und kindisch bist eigentlich nur du. Du respektierst die Meinung von vielen nicht. Blizzard verdient also Kundschaft die ihr Spiel mögen und nicht nur rumnörgeln? Das ist eigentlich mehr positiv.
> 
> Man merkt dir sofort an das du nur darauf hinaus bist zu provozieren. Z.B. gleich dein erster Satz. Sehr Erwachsen ausgedrückt, respekt. Ich respektiere die Meinung von diesem Karash. Das heißt aber noch bei weitem nicht, das er recht hat. Solange du das nicht verstehst, brauchst du eigentlich garnicht mehr posten.



Ich respektiere die Meinung von den leuten alà "in china is nen sack reis umgefallen" oder " EINER GEHT WEG BLEIBEN 12 MILLIONEN LOOOOOOOOOL MIR WAYNE" nicht. Es geht einfach darum das diese leute sich dafür eingesetzt haben das WoW nicht komplett zum Item shop wird (Laut dem Buffed Interview schließt der eine kerl da nicht kategorisch aus das sowas kommt). Und ihr? Ihr flamet nur rum, les dir die seiten durch und bilde dir deine meinung darüber.

EDIT: das beste beispiel sehen wir wieder einen Post über mir (Lach)


----------



## lokker (1. Juli 2009)

siberian schrieb:


> Traurige Nachricht ein weiterer Veteran der guten Sorte ist weg. Und 200 blöde Kommentare von Kindern mit Account Startdatum ab 2008.



Gz du hast den Kommentar 201 abgegeben. Echt furchtbar wie ihr Leute als kindisch abstempelt, aber euch selber wie ein haufen Kinder aufführt.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Man merkt wieder das die kiddys auf den letzten seiten nicht begriffen haben, oder begreifen wollen worum es eig. geht...
> 
> Egal, die leute im Offiziellen WoW-Forum haben mehr anstand. Sie geben Karash recht, sie sind nicht so kindisch und flamen rum wie ihr ihr. Der größte teil der flamer hier besteht aus ignoranten und anderen kindischen leuten. Das ist genau die Kundschaft die Blizzard verdient hat!
> 
> ...



tzzz

Was erwartest Du, wenn Du solch ein Topic hier nochmals erstellst?
Wem das wichtig ist, liest sowas eben im Offi-Forum, wo es auch hingehört!

Und muss Dich leider entäuschen - gehöre weder zu der einen noch der anderen von Dir genannaten Gruppe.
Für mich gibt es auch noch Leute, die aber auch alles aus dem Offi-Forum woanders hinkopieren müssen.
Gratz, dazu gehörts Du.
Wenn die im Offiforum so viel "verhaltener" sind, dann wärst Du mal lieber mit Deinem Topic da geblieben.^^

Mir kam gerade in den Sinn: Will er auch so nen Nachruf wie MJ haben?

Und sry, im Offi-Forum sollte man auch mehr Anstand haben- warum wohl?
Buffed ist hier noch sehr tolerant - Danke.


greetz


----------



## Immondys (1. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Man merkt wieder das die kiddys auf den letzten seiten nicht begriffen haben, oder begreifen wollen worum es eig. geht...
> 
> Egal, die leute im Offiziellen WoW-Forum haben mehr anstand. Sie geben Karash recht, sie sind nicht so kindisch und flamen rum wie ihr ihr. Der größte teil der flamer hier besteht aus ignoranten und anderen kindischen leuten. Das ist genau die Kundschaft die Blizzard verdient hat!
> 
> ...



Worum geht es? 1000 Leute posten irgend etwas in irgendwelchen Foren. 10 Millionen Leute gehen ingame und haben ihren Spass. Blizz unterstützt zunehmend die einfachen Gamer und nicht mehr die Hardcore Spieler. Ich finde dies nachvollziehbar. Die Flamer als Ignoranten zu bezeichnen finde ich etwas merkwürdig, kann es sein das ihr euch schon so sehr in das Spiel hereingesteigert habt das ihr die Realität verpennt? KEIN SPIEL IST WICHTIG!!! Die Leute sollten ein Spiel als Spiel betrachten - was der überwältigende Teil der user wohl auch tut, und wenn sie wirklich Energie in etwas stecken wollen möchte ich mal Begriffe wie Greenpeace, Robin Wood oder ähnliches in den Raum stellen. Da kann man im realen Leben etwas zu bewegen versuchen.


----------



## Tokenlord (1. Juli 2009)

Ann alle die Karash nicht kennen: Schaut euch mal seine WoW-Comics an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind zum totlachen xD http://worldofwarcraft.mmocluster.de/index...?bloglist=53616


----------



## Grushdak (1. Juli 2009)

seltsamer Link ...
Wenn er doch so im Offi-Forum war - wieso führt der Link nicht dahin?!

Aber egal - seit über 3 Jahhren nix von ihm gesehen - kein tolles Topic von ihm -
da brauche ich das jetzt auch nicht mehr. ^^


----------



## saganakist (1. Juli 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Hm, in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen. Naja, wieder ein Wichtigtuer weg, der die Meinung vertritt, die Wow Matrix sei die Realität.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey, irgendein ganz normaler Spieler... Klar, wenn ich aufhöre krieg ich auch erstmal 3 Blue Post's :S So ein Schwachsinn.

Und Karash spricht echt einigen aus der Seele. Und 90% von denen die hier was gepostet haben, haben entweder

-Den Post von Karash garnicht gelesen
oder
-Ihn mit der Einstellung gelesen, das WoW nie aufhören wird und immer besser wird und irgendein Spieler (dazu gesagt: Auch noch ein von Blizzard anerkannter MVP, das sind die, die in Grün schreiben und dessen Threads von daher 20mal aufälliger sind, als andere) eh keine Ahnung hat, wenn er sagt das WoW in seinen Augen immer schlechter wird.

Aber Hey! Was solls, diesen Post wird eh nur vllt. von 2-3 gelesen, weil eh keiner auf diese Diskusion eingeht, sondern einfach seinen Kommentar hier hinschreibt, das WoW jaa nie untergehen würde. Als ob das was bringt, wenn ihr tausendmal das selbe steht...

MfG saganakist

PS: Ich habe selber immer gesagt, dass WoW nicht untergeht, weil eine Menge der Argumente, warum WoW bald nichts mehr sein soll einfach nur Unsinnig war. Ich glaube aber leider, das sich diesmal wirklich der langsame Untergang anbahnt. Naja, egal AION kommt ja bald


----------



## Noxiel (1. Juli 2009)

Muß ich in diesem Thread in nächster Zeit noch mehr Einzeiler wie "wayne", "lol" oder "so what" lesen, bekommen die betroffenen User eine Verwarnung. Wenn man nicht mehr als einen Gedankenfurz zum Thema beizutragen hat, sollte man es lieber ganz sein lassen.


----------



## lokker (1. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Ich respektiere die Meinung von den leuten alà "in china is nen sack reis umgefallen" oder " EINER GEHT WEG BLEIBEN 12 MILLIONEN LOOOOOOOOOL MIR WAYNE". Es geht einfach darum das diese leute sich dafür eingesetzt haben das WoW nicht komplett zum Item shop wird (Laut dem Buffed Interview schließt der eine kerl da nicht kategorisch aus das sowas kommt). Und ihr? Ihr flamet nur rum, les dir die seiten durch und bilde dir deine meinung darüber.



Ich habe mir meine Meinung bereits darüber gebildet! Hier sind nicht nur solche Kommentare wie du sie angegeben hast. Aber mal ganze ehrlich, hört sich dein Satz besser an? Die Leute können soviel erzählen wie sie wollen, von mir aus jede Einzelheit mit irgendwelchen Fakten belegen, solange WoW MIR spaß macht, werde ich es auch weiter zocken. Wenn es sich irgendwann gegen meine Gunsten entwickelt, höre ich ganz einfach auf. Ich werde weder sagen das alles schei**e ist oder sonst was. Einfach aufhören und nicht versuchen anderen Leuten das Spiel kaputt zu machen, so wie du z.B.
Du kannst einfach nicht akzeptieren das es den meisten noch spaß macht, oder?


----------



## Compléxx (1. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Ich respektiere die Meinung von den leuten alà "in china is nen sack reis umgefallen" oder " EINER GEHT WEG BLEIBEN 12 MILLIONEN LOOOOOOOOOL MIR WAYNE" nicht. Es geht einfach darum das diese leute sich dafür eingesetzt haben das WoW nicht komplett zum Item shop wird (Laut dem Buffed Interview schließt der eine kerl da nicht kategorisch aus das sowas kommt). Und ihr? Ihr flamet nur rum, les dir die seiten durch und bilde dir deine meinung darüber.
> 
> EDIT: das beste beispiel sehen wir wieder einen Post über mir (Lach)




lügen is ungesund... ich find du übertreibst


----------



## ikarus275 (1. Juli 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Karash ist nicht einfach irgendein Spieler. Er ist sowas wie Blizzards oberster Fanboy. MVP wird man, wenn man sich im  offiziellen WoW-Forum besonders hervortut (im Sinne von Blizzard versteht sich), wofür man dann von Blizzard besondere Forenprivilegien bekommt.
> 
> Dass der nun aus den genannten Gründen zurücktritt, ist fast so als würde Thomas Gottschalk öffentlich Gummibärchen verbrennen (Thomas Gottschalk muss man im übrigen auch nicht kennen). Das ist für Blizzard ein mittleres PR-Desaster. Ich bin überrascht, dass es dazu noch keine News-Meldung bei buffed gibt.


Ein mittleres PR-Desaster. Selbstverständlich. Deswegen musstest du ja auch nur gerade ausführlich erklären wer der Typ war, und was ein MVP ist. Er geht und ein anderer wird den Arschkriecher Titel bekommen. Was für ein Desaster.
Und wieso der Vergleich zwischen einer Person die in den Medien präsent ist, in unserem Land jedem 2. auf der Straße bekannt sein dürfte, und einem Forum Nerd ?


----------



## Dérack (1. Juli 2009)

Compléxx schrieb:


> lügen is ungesund... ich find du übertreibst



Und ich finde wenn du nix konstruktives beizutragen hast kannst du auch gehen, ausser sachen wie "mir egal" und "wayne?" konnte man hier in dem Thread von dir noch nix lesen.


----------



## Demyriella (1. Juli 2009)

Schade das auf die ganzen Flames reagiert wird, aber auf ernsthafte Beiträge nicht....

LG
MY


----------



## Crystania (1. Juli 2009)

Wird mir mal wieder zu bunt von Seiten des TE's aus. Respekt > Rumflamen. 
Was ich noch sagen wollte: 
Leute, nehmt es euch bitte zu Herzen, dass WoW nur ein Spiel ist. Irgendwann werden da auch mal die Server abgeschaltet. Nur wann das sein wird, steht noch lange nicht fest. Es haben noch so viele Spaß daran :-) Habt einfach Spaß am Spiel und diskutiert lieber über positivere Sachen die nichts mit der WoW-Apokalypse-Pro-vs-Contra-Theorie zu tun hat. Geht einfach mal raus und spielt mit dem Nachbarshund. Es hilft! :-) Guts Nächtle.


----------



## Rebotic (1. Juli 2009)

Schade,
mal schauen wer noch so abwandert...ich kanns ehrlich gesagt voll und ganz nachvollziehen...hab meinen Acc am 28 gekündigt!


----------



## Ahothep (1. Juli 2009)

Der Großteil der Spieler meckert und zockt trotzdem weiter ^_^ find ich immer lustig.

Wem Inhalte nicht gefallen der muss sie nicht nutzen.

Ist ja nicht so als wenn Blizzard-Mitarbeiter hinter einem mit ner Waffe stehen und euch drohen die Inhalten zu nutzen. Ist jedem selber überlassen. Aber schön das man über jeden minifurz heulen kann als würde es eure kleine Traumwelt zerstören ^^


----------



## eimer07 (1. Juli 2009)

Rebotic schrieb:


> hab meinen Acc am 28 gekündigt!



Und ich habe gestern 5 Cent auf der Straße gefunden.Warum muss jeder, jedem mitteilen wann und warum er mit WoW aufgehört hat? Erzähle ich jedem wann ich meine Playstation 2 an und aus schalte?


----------



## Curentix (1. Juli 2009)

Wer auch immer Karash ist, der Typ heult sich aus, weil Blizzard bzw. Activision den Goldesel WoW quetschen?

Eher epic fail von Karash @ Basic Understanding wie der freie, liberale Spielemarkt funktioniert...

Der Typ, und  andere Leute die es glauben, tut bzw. tun mir leid, die denken es gäbe ein "sozialen" Markt in der Spielebranche.

Gibt es nicht und wird es nie geben. Da herrscht, und wird immer herrschen, knallharter, liberaler, kapitalorientierter Markt.

Von daher ist der Karash nix anderes als ein Träumer....


----------



## ScreamSchrei (1. Juli 2009)

Demyriella schrieb:


> Schade das auf die ganzen Flames reagiert wird, aber auf ernsthafte Beiträge nicht....
> 
> LG
> MY



Willkommen bei Buffed,
auch heute heißt es wieder Zoffen bis der Arzt kommt und heulen bis die Mama explodiert.


Was erwartest du... ist doch immer so. Nein, ich weiss man kann es Buffed selbst nicht zum Vorwurf machen (wie auch).
Aber bei einer solch großen Community ist doch ab zu sehen das solche Forentrolle mehrfach unterwegs sind.

BTT:

Ich finde es schade und muss zugeben das ich ihn teilweise verstehen kann. Auch ich habe immer mehr Phasen wo mich WoW einfach nicht mehr vom Hocker haut. Ich finde das Addon nicht gelungen und finde das Blizzard immer mehr richtung Geldmaschine geht und nicht mehr wirklich danach was für das Spiel gut ist. Ich bin sicher das Activision ein gewisses Abo-Ziel vorgibt das Blizzard einfach mal zu erreichen hat.

Whatever.. Abozahlen sprechen für gute Vermarktung aber nicht unbedingt für Qualität. Blizzard hat schon besseres abgeliefert. Der neue Patch (3.2) ist wohl das Gegenteil von Qualitativ gut.


----------



## Dérack (1. Juli 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> Und ich habe gestern 5 Cent auf der Straße gefunden.Warum muss jeder, jedem mitteilen wann und warum er mit WoW aufgehört hat? Erzähle ich jedem wann ich meine Playstation 2 an und aus schalte?




Wieso war es klar das ihr es nicht lassen könnt los zu flamen? wenn es dir so egal ist das er seinen Acc kündigt, wieso antwortest du dann? 


egal b2t!


----------



## BlizzLord (1. Juli 2009)

> Und das ihr ihn nicht kennt zeigt nur das ihr nicht wisst wie WoW mal war und ihr seit der Grund warum wir als Community nicht zusammen hinter einem Spiel stehen was mal soooo viel besser war!



Ich lach mich schlapp nur weil ich nicht jedne WoW Spieler des Planeten kenne ist die Community im Arsch mal im Ernst geh zu nem Arzt oder so...



> Ganz klar Epic Fail von Gott. Der Rettungsdienst-Nerf mitm letzten Patch war ne Fehlentscheidung..



Dein Humor lässt zu wünschen übrig...


----------



## Ruffnek (1. Juli 2009)

echt ?? blizzard will mit wow geld verdienen??? Skandalös!! 

Es gibt schon trittbrettfahren. Der Elektriker und der Gas und Wasserinstallateur haben  sich auch geweigert umsonst die reparaturen auszuführen.
Und erst hjeute hat sich der Lebensmittelladen geweigert mir Lebensmittel ohne Geld zu geben.
Ob das ne verschwörung ist......


----------



## Compléxx (1. Juli 2009)

*Wer auch immer Karash ist, der Typ heult sich aus, weil Blizzard bzw. Activision den Goldesel WoW quetschen?

Eher epic fail von Karash @ Basic Understanding wie der freie, liberale Spielemarkt funktioniert...

Der Typ, und andere Leute die es glauben, tut bzw. tun mir leid, die denken es gäbe ein "sozialen" Markt in der Spielebranche.

Gibt es nicht und wird es nie geben. Da herrscht, und wird immer herrschen, knallharter, liberaler, kapitalorientierter Markt.

Von daher ist der Karash nix anderes als ein Träumer....*

der typ hat recht

/sign


----------



## eimer07 (1. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Wieso war es klar das ihr es nicht lassen könnt los zu flamen? wenn es dir so egal ist das er seinen Acc kündigt, wieso antwortest du dann?
> 
> 
> egal b2t!



Warum treiben sich Leute die mit WoW aufgehört haben und kein Interesse mehr am Spiel haben in Foren rum? Ganz einfach Frage, aber umso schwerer ist wohl die Antwort oder?


----------



## Dérack (1. Juli 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich lach mich schlapp nur weil ich nicht jedne WoW Spieler des Planeten kenne ist die Community im Arsch mal im Ernst geh zu nem Arzt oder so...




Es geht nicht darum ob du jeden spieler kennst, sondern wie sich die Community untereinander verhält im Sprachgebrauch etc. 

Das lässt leider sehr zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## ikarus275 (1. Juli 2009)

Schnell eine User News ! Evtl. reagiert Blizz ja sofort und stellt die Arbeiten an 3.2 ein !!

Oder es interessiert sie nen Furz.. hm ja.. eher Zweiteres...


----------



## Dérack (1. Juli 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> Warum treiben sich Leute die mit WoW aufgehört haben und kein Interesse mehr am Spiel haben in Foren rum? Ganz einfach Frage, aber umso schwerer ist wohl die Antwort oder?




Vielleicht ließt man ab und zu auch mal in den WoW oder Buffed foren was sich so getan hat. Nur weil ich kein wow mehr spiele darf ich mich nicht damit auseinandersetzen?


----------



## Jay316 (1. Juli 2009)

Jahmaydoh schrieb:


> hui, das hatte ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen mit dem reis. danke.




Gerne doch, ich will ja nicht das so weltbewegende Dinge wegen den ganzen Heulern hier unbeachtet bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Juli 2009)

> > ZITAT(Súnzerò @ 30.06.2009, 23:58) *
> > Und das ihr ihn nicht kennt zeigt nur das ihr nicht wisst wie WoW mal war und ihr seit der Grund warum wir als Community nicht zusammen hinter einem Spiel stehen was mal soooo viel besser war!
> > Hab schon PM vom Mod bekommen von daher off bis zum nächsten Flame
> 
> ...



/sign

Und toll, hab auch schon mal PMs von Mods bekommen - und nu?^^
.....

Tja, Leute die dieser Meinung sind, wer nicht jeden kennt - hat keine Ahnung von Old-WoW, 
die sind irgendwie wissensresisdent - haben aber nur ne große Klappe ...



Dérack schrieb:


> Vielleicht ließt man ab und zu auch mal in den WoW oder Buffed foren was sich so getan hat. Nur weil ich kein wow mehr spiele darf ich mich nicht damit auseinandersetzen?


Auseinandersetzen schon - aber nicht hier noch rumjaulen, wie schlecht es doch immer noch ist -
und nicht besser wird und blablabal - das wiegelt hier nur auf, wie Du siehst.
...
Naja, ziehe mich nun hier raus ... irgendwie zu blöd ... 
andere Meinungen werden ja nicht akzeptiert - und auch noch rum gepöpelt.

gn8 und hf noch^^


----------



## Siilverberg (1. Juli 2009)

Naja ein Spieler weg, den ich nicht kenne.

Derack mal ne frage wieso Überträgst den abgang eines "Bekannten" Spielers + seine Argumentation auf ein ganzes Game.
Es mag sein das es seine Meinung ist es mag auch sein das du deine meinung durch seine meinung bestätigt siehst. das heißt aber nicht das deine + seine Meinung "DIE ABSOLUTE EINZIG WAHRE MEINUNG" ist  und WoW Sch***e ist.

Ich persönlich finde WoW ist immernoch ein gutes games das war es pre BC, BC, und jetzt Mit Wotlk (wobei ich finde das doch teilweise besser geworden ist) natürlich ist nicht alles gut was eingeführt wurde z. B die änderungen  am Siegelsystem beim Pala gefällt mir nicht so gut ich fand die alte version doch besser brachte etwas mehr abwechslung, aber mir gefallen die neuen inis und raids eigentlich alle sehr gut


----------



## eimer07 (1. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Vielleicht ließt man ab und zu auch mal in den WoW oder Buffed foren was sich so getan hat. Nur weil ich kein wow mehr spiele darf ich mich nicht damit auseinandersetzen?



Was du darfst und was nicht, entscheiden immer noch die Mods. Bloß ist es für mich unverständlich mich mit etwas zu beschäftigen, mit dem ich abgeschlossen habe. Es gibt ja auch so einige hier die versuchen anderen das Spiel madig zu machen, und das finde ich sehr schwach.


----------



## Dérack (1. Juli 2009)

eimer07 schrieb:


> Was du darfst und was nicht, entscheiden immer noch die Mods. Bloß ist es für mich unverständlich mich mit etwas zu beschäftigen, mit dem ich abgeschlossen habe. Es gibt ja auch so einige hier die versuchen anderen das Spiel madig zu machen, und das finde ich sehr schwach.




Ich habe wie im ersten Post nur seinen Abgangsbeitrag gepostet. Und darunter wesentlich wiedergegeben worum es geht. Nur weil ich den Standpunkt gegen die Kindischen Flamer verteidige versuche ich euch das Spiel zu verderben?


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

@Jay316 wenn du nix konstruktives dazu beizutragen hast dann lass es bitte.

Krash ist und war immer eine Gern gesehene Person in der WoW Com und hat sich auch eingesetzt also bitte. 

Die Welt wird natürlich nicht untergehen ^^ und schon garnicht die WoW Welt doch falls sich hier auf buffed leute aufhalten die auf seinem Server Spielen (wozu ich nicht gehöre) werden mir mit sicherhiet zustimmen dass er RP Technisch für einige aktionen Verantwortlich ist was man ja aus diversen Videos erkennen kann.

Das Leben in wow geht weiter..

€: Dérack lass dich nicht unterkriegen ^^


----------



## Krânatos (1. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend, bzw. Guten Morgen wohl eher.

Ich gebe zu ich habe sehr wenig Erfahrung mit der Buffed-Community und mit der in den offizielle Foren. Einfach deswegen, weil mir meine anderen Hobbyforen reichen (Gildenforen in WoW inkl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich habe WoW zwar nicht direkt selber von Anfang an mitgespielt, aber meine 2 besten Freunde haben seit der Beta angefangen zu spielen. Mein bester Kumpel wohnt ein Haus weiter und ich hab oft zugeschaut und auch abgewechselt beim Spielen. Auch habe ich mehrere WoW-Pausen eingelegt, kenne aber sowohl alle drei Etappen recht gut. 
Selber mit einem eigenen Account habe ich erst mit dem 1. Add-on angefangen bis vor einen Monat war ich recht aktiv auch dabei.

Normalerweise schaue ich auch sehr gerne hier auf Buffed.de nach, eben wegen sämtlichen News und über so manche Beiträge hier in den Foren, schreibe allerdings selber so gut wie kaum.

Ich habe mir den Text von Karash gelesen und auch sämtliche Seiten bis eben durchgelesen.

Einige bekannte Gesichter habe ich ausfindig machen können und ein paar Unbekannte Poster, mit Beiträgen verschiedenster Qualität.

Crystania und besonders Demyriella kann ich in vielen Punkten nur beipflichten.

Wenn man viele Beiträge hier so liest, wie selbstgerecht viele Poster sind und Leute in Schubladen stecken und kritisieren (auch nicht unbedingt in bester Manier). Das ist schlimm, aber noch schlimmer ist, dass viele Leute sich auf diese Ebene runterziehen lassen.

Auf die Frage ob Blizzard das spiel kaputt macht, weil sie versuchen ein "angenehmes", "einfaches" Spiel zu machen "wo man selber entscheiden kann wie schwer man es haben will". 

Wem es zu leicht ist, der kann ja ein paar Rüstungsteile ausziehen. Zum Beispiel habe ich mein Final Fantasy IX wieder rausgekramt und auch im Internet gestöbert. Viele Leute sehen es als Herausforderung die schwersten Bosse mit der miesesten Ausrüstung zu besiegen.

Wenn man sämtliche Beiträge hier so liest, dann kommt es (zumindest mir) so vor, als ob eher die Community WoW kaputt macht. 

Ich kann mich da nur Demyriella anschließen, als sie schrieb, dass auch Anfänger es nicht sehr leicht haben.

WoW spielte ich bis vor kurzem auch selber sehr gerne. Musste wegen Uniprüfungen eine Pause einlegen und denke ich werde das auch den Sommer über machen um das schöne Wetter zu genießen.

Vor allem freue ich mich schon sehr auf Starc Craft 2 und besonders Diablo 3 von Blizzard. 

Um meinem Beitrag auch noch einen essentiellen Kern mitzugeben:

Es ist schade, dass sich Leute so verrückt machen, wegen einem super Spiel, das es immer noch ist, auch wenn es sich verändert. Gutes wie Schlechtes.
Einen gemeinsamen Konsens zu finden wird sehr schwer bis wohl gar unmöglich sein, aber das ist immernoch kein Grund sich gegenseitig so aufzuwiegeln.

Es wäre wünschenswert für alle, wenn man mit einer gewissen Distanz die Dinge betrachtet und mit etwas mehr Freundlichkeit zueinander schreibt. 

Karash hat seine Entscheidung getroffen erst mal ne Pause zu machen. Steht jedem zu und soll auch akzeptiert sein. Schließlich kann jeder selber für sich entscheiden, was ihm Spaß macht an dem Spiel, wie er sich selber im Spiel die Zeit vertreibt und ab und an etwas Abstand zu gewinnen ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt.

Wünsche eine gute Nacht zusammen

Grüße an Crystiana und Demyriella und an alle anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eimer07 (1. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Ich habe wie im ersten Post nur seinen Abgangsbeitrag gepostet. Und darunter wesentlich wiedergegeben worum es geht. Nur weil ich den Standpunkt gegen die Kindischen Flamer verteidige versuche ich euch das Spiel zu verderben?




Auf dich habe ich jetzt nicht gezielt abgesprochen. Es gibt halt so einige hier, besonderes in den News ist da ja eine bestimmte Person anzutreffen, die alles möglich versucht um Leute von WoW abzubringen. Wobei du natürlich auch nicht gerade die super Laune vebreitest. 
Du versuchst halt nicht nur den Standpunkt zu verteidigen, sonderen möchtest teilweise den Leuten eine Meinung erzwingen.


----------



## lokker (1. Juli 2009)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> Naja ein Spieler weg, den ich nicht kenne.
> 
> Derack mal ne frage wieso Überträgst den abgang eines "Bekannten" Spielers + seine Argumentation auf ein ganzes Game.
> Es mag sein das es seine Meinung ist es mag auch sein das du deine meinung durch seine meinung bestätigt siehst. das heißt aber nicht das deine + seine Meinung "DIE ABSOLUTE EINZIG WAHRE MEINUNG" ist  und WoW Sch***e ist.
> ...




Das trifft es wirklich gut. Es gibt nun mal nicht die eine Meinung, sondern viele verschiedene.


----------



## DarkDonald (1. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich schade, daß auf diesen Thread zum größten Teil mit flames reagiert wird.
Ich sehe nirgendwo in dem Thread, daß Karash den Leuten den Spaß am Spiel verderben will.
Aber ich konnte herauslesen, daß diese Person viel Herzblut in seine Sache gesteckt hat und warscheinlich auch das eine oder andere
bewirkt oder verändert hat. Wenn man sich nun in seine Lage versetzt und man eigentlich nur noch zusehen kann wie aus dem ursprünglichen WoW
das heutige WoW geworden ist, dann kann ich seinen Abgang vollkommen verstehen.
Ich sehe seinen Thread auch nicht als flame an Blizz, sondern lediglich als ein begründeter Abschied und Dank an die Leute die ihn kennen, mögen und ihn ein Stückweg begleitet haben.

Ihr seht also, flame am TE ist völlig Sinnfrei.
Und nu gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (1. Juli 2009)

> Eben,aber in WoW gibts nicht nach ner halben Stunde ne neue Runde. Soviel also zu dem Vergleich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Vergleich ist dennoch zulässig, denn man muss in WoW ja nicht bis zum Ende "der Runde" die selbe Strategie fahren. Außer ein paar wirklichen extreme Hardcores findet es hier niemand schlecht, dass man irgendwann auch mal umskillen kann oder ähnliches. Klar, wenn man mal falsch geklickt hat oder der Schattenpriester nach längerer Spielzeit mal öde wird wil man nicht gleich rerollen. Wir sind aber inzwischen an dem Punkt, wo man seine Skillung nicht mehr monatlich, nicht mehr wöchentlich, nicht mehr täglich, sondern Bosskampfweise wechselt. Da fragt man sich schon, was das ganze Talentsystem eigentlich noch soll. Warum einem vorgegaukelt wird, man könne sich individualisieren und spezialisieren wenn man in der Praxis _doch_ alles kann. Hat das Austüfteln von ausgewogenen Skillungen keinen Spaß gemacht? Also mir schon. Hat es keinen Spaß gemacht zwischen den Lieblingsrassen hin und her zu schwanken und sich nach ewigen Überlegen dann knapp nach Bauchgefühl für die eine zu entscheiden? Also mir schon.



> Ich kenn den Weg den mein Char genommen hat.  Warum muss man ihm das ansehen?


Mann muss ihm das ansehen, damit man hinterher mit Stolz auf sein "Baby" herabblicken und sagen kann: "du bist was du bist, weil ich an den richtigen Stellen die entsprechenden Entscheidungen getroffen habe" und nicht: "tjo, hätt ich einen Level-Service genutzt wär das gleiche bei rausgekommen"






> Entschuldigung das ist Unsinn! Es ist keineswegs egal welche Entscheidung ich treffe, die Auswirkungen sind immer noch exakt dieselben wie zu Classic Zeiten.


Doch es ist egal. Die Wahrheit ist: auch in Classic kontne man schon wenig entscheiden, jedoch waren die Kosequenzen spürbarer. Wenn ich mich da für einen Gnom entschieden habe, dann gleichzeitig auch dafür auf Roboschreitern (und nicht irgendwelchen Elefanten) zu reiten. Es sei denn ich acker wirklich hart um meine Entscheidung zu revidieren (Ruf farmen). Wenn ich ne neue Skillung wollte, dann habe ich da eine Menge Denkarbeit investiert, denn 10, 20 oder am Ende gar 50 Gold für die Rückgängigmachung war eine echte Stange Geld. Da hast du dann mal locker einen Monat länger aufs Epic Mount gespart.
D.h. ja man konnte seine Entscheidungen revidieren aber dafür hat man was tun (sprich die Konsequenzen tragen) müssen.

Heute bezahlst du in Relation gesehen einen Penny für die neue Skillung, und wenn du dann zufällig den falschen Kara-Ring trägst schreibst du den GM an, dass er dir den passenden rausgeben soll.




> (Ein Mage ist immer noch kein Krieger und ein Gnom kein Taure)


Noch Gerade letzteres gilt ja bald schon nicht mehr, und Klassenwechsel wird wohl jetzt niemand mehr ausschließen



> Der Unterschied ist, ich kann die Entscheidung mehrfach treffen und Fehlentscheidungen nachbessern.
> Das ist gut und kundenfreundlich.


Der Unterschied ist: du besserst keine Fehlentscheidungen aus, du entscheidest dich erst gar nicht mehr. Du entscheidest dich nicht mehr für eine Skillung, du spielst die Woche über so (Arena) am Wochenende so (Raid) und das immer im Wechsel (bereis vor Dual spec). Du startest auf nem PvE-Realm, wechselst dann zu PvP, machst deinen Gladititel hier, holst dir dein Ahn'Quirai Mount dort usw.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Vielleicht ließt man ab und zu auch mal in den WoW oder Buffed foren was sich so getan hat. Nur weil ich kein wow mehr spiele darf ich mich nicht damit auseinandersetzen?



Doch darfst du.
Aus dem gleich Grund bin ich auch regelmäßiger Forengast beim Häkelverband, den Synchronschwimmern und den Philatelisten über 60
Man möchte halt auch immer mal wieder über sein Tellerand rausgucken.

Sonst kommt ja noch jemand auf die Idee zu glauben, du kommst nur deshalb hier rein mit der Erwartung, das jetzt wo DU nicht merh spielst die Abschaltung der Server ja quasi zwangsläufig bevorstehen muss.


----------



## Kief (1. Juli 2009)

Súnzerò schrieb:


> Und das ihr ihn nicht kennt zeigt nur das ihr nicht wisst wie WoW mal war und ihr seit der Grund warum wir als Community nicht zusammen hinter einem Spiel stehen was mal soooo viel besser war!
> 
> Hab schon PM vom Mod bekommen von daher off bis zum nächsten Flame




Haha ich kenne ihn nicht.

Und?


Ich sag dir mal ein paar Spieler die für mich mein "WoW-Leben" verschönert haben.


Faxmonkey,
Otherguy,
Drakedog,
Blackhand,
Sinester.. 
etc.

und kennst du sie?

NEIN?

Boah wegen dir können wir nicht hinter einem Spiel zu sammen stehen... .


Pff größeren Misst hab ich ja noch nie gehört.. !


----------



## Siilverberg (1. Juli 2009)

DarkDonald schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade, daß auf diesen Thread zum größten Teil mit flames reagiert wird.
> Ich sehe nirgendwo in dem Thread, daß Karash den Leuten den Spaß am Spiel verderben will.
> Aber ich konnte herauslesen, daß diese Person viel Herzblut in seine Sache gesteckt hat und warscheinlich auch das eine oder andere
> bewirkt oder verändert hat. Wenn man sich nun in seine Lage versetzt und man eigentlich nur noch zusehen kann wie aus dem ursprünglichen WoW
> ...




Och nach einer weile wird man schon etwas "Flameressistent" und man erlernt die fähigkeit solche sachen -konsequent zu ignorieren
Ich hab eigentlich sehr viele liebe und nette Leute mit dennen ich gern zusammen zocke in WoW kennengelernt der eine etwas exzentrischer als der andere aber alles nette typen die doch nur "Spielen" wollen naja und der rst interesiert mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Capaal (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich muss sagen ich bin immer ein großer Optimist und habe das unter jedem "Wow-stirbt"-Artikel bekundet.

Aber wenn man das jetzt mal ganz ernst betrachtet, hat er natürlich Recht, mit dem was er sagt.
Es scheint als ginge der Kapitalismus auch an Blizzard nicht vorbei ("Obwohl die nicht über Geld klagen können, denke ich) und Ja ich schiebe das auch lieber auf ein "böses Activison".
Aber im Grunde ist Blizzard doch nicht auf solchen Abwägen, dass das Spiel vollkommen an Reiz verliert, 
Ja es ist wahr, Blizzard versucht , WoW immer "benutzerfreundlicher" zu machen, was ja auch richtig so ist und da ist doch auch ersichtlich, dass man eine beweglichere Politik anwendet, nun kann man halt viele Sachen "umentscheiden". Das macht doch aber keinen riesigen Schaden.
Die meisten haben immer das tolle Talent, ihre Augen gänzlich davor verschließen zu können, um wie viel besser Blizzard WoW von Patch zu Patch macht.
Und das ist, denke ich bei Wow das schwerste von der Welt, weil ich denke bei keinem anderen Spiel schlägt Balanceing so stark ins Gewicht. 

Zusammenfassend muss ich sagen, die Probleme sind erkennbar, jeder sieht sie (auch blinde Optimisten, wie ich), und wenn deswegen Leute sich dazu entscheiden mit WoW aufzuhören. ist das okay. Ihr seid ja nicht dazu gezwungen lebenslang der Community anzugehören.
Aber, man sollte doch wirklich damit aufhören immer alle so aufzuhetzen deswegen, das endet ja manchmal in regelrechten Hysterien von 14 Jährigen Halbpupertären.

In einem Satz: Macht doch nicht immer so ein Fass auf, wir kennen die Probleme und sie werden sich alle im Laufe der Zeit regeln und es wird bei so einem komplexen Spiel wie WoW *immer* etwas geben, dass 1.nicht perfekt gebalanced ist oder 2. irgendjemanden übel aufstoßen lässt oder schlichtweg nicht gefällt.


Von den ganzen Rumgeheule über WoWs Krüppelbeinchen läuft mir langsam der Schnodder aus meinem Sack.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Juli 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Hat das Austüfteln von ausgewogenen Skillungen keinen Spaß gemacht? Also mir schon. Hat es keinen Spaß gemacht zwischen den Lieblingsrassen hin und her zu schwanken und sich nach ewigen Überlegen dann knapp nach Bauchgefühl für die eine zu entscheiden? Also mir schon.



Nun mir hat es keinen Spaß geamcht. Die Aufnahme eines Mathematikstudiums  um  mich durch die Zahlenkollonen zu wurschteln war zeitlich nicht drin Insofern hab ich mir die Skillungen ohenhin aus den Guides geholt.
Nein es hat mir kein Spaß gemacht rumzuschwanken um ich dann zwangsläufig für irgendetwas entscheiden zu müssen. Zumal ich damls noch gar nicht wusste welches meine Lieblingsrasse war da ich kein Plan davon hatte.



HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Mann muss ihm das ansehen, damit man hinterher mit Stolz auf sein "Baby" herabblicken und sagen kann: "du bist was du bist, weil ich an den richtigen Stellen die entsprechenden Entscheidungen getroffen habe" und nicht: "tjo, hätt ich einen Level-Service genutzt wär das gleiche bei rausgekommen"



Das versteh ich überhaupt nicht. ICH sehs ihm doch an, weil ich ihn ja gespielt habe.
Und was hast das mit dem Levelservice auf sich.
Wenn du als Bergsteiger vor einem Berg stehst auf den auch eine Seilbahn fährt, wirst du trotzdem hochklettern. Auch wenn du Seilbahn fahren könntest. und du wärst hinterher stolz auf dich weil du das gepackt hast und weil es dir Spaßgemacht hat. Oder müsstes du um deinen Freude zu haben jedem oben auf dem Berg erzählen: Hört mal her ICH bin geklettert und IHR Luschis habt die Seilbahn genommen ? 
Oder, um noch einen drauf zusetzen, würdest du versuchen die Seilbahn zu verbieten, damit alle Klettern müssen auch die die gar nicht gerne Klettern, nur damit sie das selbe tolle Erlebnis haben wie du ?





HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Doch es ist egal. Die Wahrheit ist: auch in Classic kontne man schon wenig entscheiden, jedoch waren die Kosequenzen spürbarer. Wenn ich mich da für einen Gnom entschieden habe, dann gleichzeitig auch dafür auf Roboschreitern (und nicht irgendwelchen Elefanten) zu reiten.



Genau, was für ein Unsinn. Wenn ich aber nun gerne Gnome mag aber Roboschreiter kacke finde. Dann hat Blizz nen unzufriedenen Kunden mehr, der sich dauern fragt warum zur Hölle er nicht sein Lieblingsreittier wählend warf





HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist: du besserst keine Fehlentscheidungen aus, du entscheidest dich erst gar nicht mehr. Du entscheidest dich nicht mehr für eine Skillung, du spielst die Woche über so (Arena) am Wochenende so (Raid) und das immer im Wechsel (bereis vor Dual spec). Du startest auf nem PvE-Realm, wechselst dann zu PvP, machst deinen Gladititel hier, holst dir dein Ahn'Quirai Mount dort usw.



Prima sowas nennt man flexibel und kundefreundlich. Warum nicht gleich so frag ich mich ?
Ich werde nicht mehr von einem starren System grundos dazu gezwungen etwas beizubehalten was ich gar nicht mehr will. 
Ich kann meine Speilweise meinen wechselnden Vorlieben anpassen und hole so mein maximales Vergnügen aus der Sache.
Das ist sehr gut.


----------



## Jay316 (1. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Nur leider checken das die wenigsten. 

Nur mal btw, bei uns auf dem Server gibt es eine Gilde die WoW ohne Erweiterungen spielt und dadurch nur den Classic-Content. Ich kann nur jedem der mit den ganzen Änderungen etc. nicht einverstanden ist, raten das gleiche zu tun. Anstatt die Zeit in irgendwelchen Communityforen zu verschwenden, zu heulen wie früher doch alles besser war, Classicserver zu fordern etc. einfach fix einen neuen Acc erstellen, bis 60 Leveln und Classic spielen. Das bringt euch euer tolles feeling wieder, wir haben unsere Ruhe und jedem ist damit geholfen. Da braucht man keine Classicserver ! Schade nur das man dann nicht in Dalaran auf dem Landeplatz stehen und posen kann ne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (1. Juli 2009)

Romath schrieb:


> Sollte man den Kerl kennen ?



Nein. Und der Epic fail liegt bei ihm, denn er ist geistig zu unflexibel, um sich Änderungen anzupassen. Da sind schon die Dinosaurier wegen ausgestorben.


----------



## Segojan (1. Juli 2009)

Seitdem feststeht, was mit Patch 3.2 auf uns zukommt, häufen sich die Freds zum Thema "Schleichender Qualitätsverlust". Ich bin nun auf der Suche nach dem ausschlaggebenden Moment, das durch diesen Patch das Fass zum Überlaufen bringt. 

Was die Modifikationen an der Spielfigur betrifft: Für ingame Gold kann man sich die Haare und den Bart schneiden und färben lassen. Was spricht dagegen? Dass es Leute gibt, die Geld für eine Schönheits OP zahlen, ist nun mal im RL so. Wenn es jemandem so wichtig ist, dass er in dieser Form in seine Pixelkreatur investieren möchte: Seine Sache. Ich würde schätzen, dass 99,999 % der Spieler anderes zu tun haben (mit dem Char und mit dem Geld). Mit dem Umskillen ist es so eine Sache: Der eine braucht das, weil er Erfahrungen gesammelt hat und deshalb die Punkte neu verteilen möchte. Der andere sitzt auf dem Gold und skillt bei jeder Gelegenheit um, obwohl das auch nicht so gedacht ist...

Die Fortbewegung in der Alten Welt wird vereinfacht. Wird sie das nicht schon seit ewigen Zeiten? Wer sitzt heute noch vor der Karte und plant seinen Flug von A nach B über C, D und E und steigt dort auch wirklich um? Nein, das Umsteigen wird durch Vorbeiflug simuliert. Und zwar nicht erst seit Patch 3.2 oder 2.x.

Est ist noch nicht mal 8 Monate her, da wurde ein Riesenkapitel der WoW Story veröffentlicht. Zugegeben: Die Quests sind so angelegt, dass man im Schnelldurchlauf durch Nordend kommt. Haben die, die hier den Mangel an wasauchimmer beklagen, mal ein Auge gehabt für die Geschichte? Ich würde meinen, aus dem Stoff hätte man früher eine 26teilige Fernsehserie machen können.

Apropos Quests: Wenn mich meine grobe Abschätzung nicht trügt, bietet Nordend in etwa so viele Aufgaben wie Kalimdor. Sind das zuwenig? Das ist doch der Rollenspielaspekt: Derjenige welcher ist der Held, der Dinge tut, die anderen schwerfallen. Leveln und Questen ist nicht nur ein lästiges Übel auf dem Weg zum Maximallevel und den tollen neuen Raid Instanzen.

WoW entwickelt sich, weil sich die Schar der Spieler entwickelt. Dass sich da der einzelne, der schon seit x Jahren dabei ist, hier und da nicht wiederfindet, ist fast wie im richtigen Leben. Da gibt es dann eben nur: entweder aufhören, oder gespannt verfolgen, wie es weitergeht. Würden wir uns im RL nicht weiterentwickeln, dann säßen wir heut noch in der Höhle am Lagerfeuer.

Ach ja: wenn jemand *wirklich* wichtiges wovon auch immer zurücktritt, halten andere die Abschiedsrede. Was für den Ex-MVP anscheinend nicht geschehen ist. 

Als Brandolf gesagt hat, dass er nicht mehr explort, haben (jedenfalls nach meinem Eindruck) mehr Leute geschrieben "Schade, dass..."


----------



## Minastry (1. Juli 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Und der Epic fail liegt bei ihm, denn er ist geistig zu unflexibel, um sich Änderungen anzupassen. Da sind schon die Dinosaurier wegen ausgestorben.



Hey der Spruch war nichtmal schlecht. Trotzdem solltest du den ersten Post nochmal lesen, weil ich glaube du hast das ein oder andere falsch gelesen/verstanden.


----------



## Nikaru (1. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Nein es war gut so wie es war (zu BC zeiten)
> 
> aber nein blizzard musste für die casuals und heuler alles verbessern, damit man nicht mehr soviel machen muss...



Ich verstehe immer noch nicht was an Casuals die auch im Spiel erfolgreich sein wollen so schlimm ist oO
ähm....kann mir da einer ne plausible Antwort zu geben?

Ich meine muss ich wirklich auf Erfolg verzichten in einen Spiel wo ich vielleicht 1-2 Stunden pro Tag verbringe und mal abschalten möchte
bzw. Spaß haben will.

Viele nehmen das ganze einfach zu ernst. Ihr meckert doch auch nicht wenn der Nachfolger eines diversen 08/15 Games kein bestimmtes
Feature beinhaltet. Aber wegen einen SPIEL macht ihr so einen Aufstand. 

Endgültig..... wenn ihr WoW nicht mehr mögt weil euch der Inhalt nicht mehr zusagt dann lasst es sein. Legt es beiseite. 
Sowie ihr Assasins Creed, Fifa oder was weiß ich beiseite legt. Das sind auch SPIELE.

so mfg


----------



## Tobis1988 (1. Juli 2009)

Thevike schrieb:


> OH MEIN GOTT!!! WOW IST TOT!!! ALLE REALMS WERDEN MORGEN GESCHLOSSEN,
> 
> weil irgendein Kerl den hier scheinbar keiner kennt keinen Spaß mehr dran hat?
> 
> ...




Soviel ich-hör-auf-threads wie es gibt, gibt es auch das darauf folgende OH MEIN GOTT WOW IST TOT bla blubb gesabbel,

gott ihr seid kein bissl besser als der typ der sagt das er aufhört und in diesem fall sogar schlechter, weil er noch in der lage ist halbwegs sinnvollen text wiederzugeben,

so long epicfail


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

also Segojan

in den ersten 3 Punen kann ich dir Beipflichten denn als Lich King erschien war klar es gibt nen Frisör und wieso kein Nacht 11 mit Iro

OK, 

Geschlechtsumwandlung ist auch noch zu vertreten genau wie das Reiten ab 20

Epic Fliegen wir je nach Ruf 1000 Gold Günstiger

Auch Vertretbar

Die Sache mit den Ulduar Marken in Normalen Hero Inis dazu sage ich erst einmal Nix

Aber Was mich eigentlich mitlerweile nicht mehr wirklich Stört in absehbarer zeit die Möglichkeit des Fraktionswechsels...Kann man sehen wie man möchte.

Genug Ideen Bezüglich der Variane des "Überläufers/Veräter" gibt es genug und Storytechnisch auch noch Vertretbar.

Wenn ich nen Char habe der 58 ist geh ich in die Scherbe ok mach bissl Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, danach Zangermarschen und dann noch Bissl Nagrand und ab in nach Nordend weil dann ist man defenitiv 68.

STOP!!

Ist man gezwungen Gleich mit Boot/Zeppelin rüber zu gehern?

NEIN

Es gibt noch genug aufgaben in den "Alten Welten" einige möchten ggf. sogar noch den ach  so Beliebten Netherdrachen haben und selbst wenn man hinerher hinkt man bekommt in der Scherbe nach wie vor EP wenn man es nicht so eilig hat kann man gemütlich dort seine Quests machen und Fertig.

Deinem Letzen Satz kann ich nur beipflichten daher habe ich ja schon vorher erwähnt dass beide ungefär den gleichen "Promistatus" genießen in der jeweiligen Szene


Dass sich WoW entwickelt ist richtig aber wie du siehst nicht so wie es die Com gerne hätte.

Obwohl...

Ich möchte niemanden an den Pranger stellen aber als Ulduar eingeführt wurde waren die Gilden (und damit meine ich nicht die Elite wie Ensidia und CO) sindern die Normalen Leute Völlig damit zufrieden was den Schwierigkeits grad angeht.

Vermutlich hat Irgendjemand sei es aus dem US Forum/Franz Forum What Ever

Rumgejammert und da ja kleinvieh bekanntlich auch mist macht hat sich Blizz gedacht ok machen wir da mal was aber anscheinend zuviel des guten und somiit geht der Spaß flöten.

Irgendw9o muss schluss sein und da kann ich Krash gut verstehen.


----------



## Thrungal (1. Juli 2009)

Nein, in China fällt kein Sack Reis um.

Das ist ein Spieler / Forenmitglied, das von Blizz bzw. dessen (das nennt sich Genetiv, btw) Mitarbeitern als einer von zwei Deutschen ausgewählt wurde, um die Spieler und deren Wünsche zu Blizz zu tragen.

Dieser zeichnete sich also in der längeren Vergangenheit dadurch aus, dass er in den Foren und im Spiel nicht nur "Wololo, Du Nup" - Kommentare hingekotzt hat, sondern sich die Mühe gemacht hat, beide Seiten möglichst neutral zu betrachten. 
Mein Gott, hat der Mann eine Geduld.

Ja, er hat warscheinlich auch jeden eurer "OMG, L2P, DMG, DPS" - Kommentare gelesen, und versucht, einen Sinn daraus zu entschlüsseln.

Es tut mir leid, aber der Mann hat gegenüber Blizz auch eure Interessen vertreten.


Und wenn jetzt Posts kommen wie:
"Wer is das? Interessiert mich nen Sch...Dreck", dann habt ihr anscheinend gar nichts verstanden.

Ein Spieler, der seit vielen Jahren WoW zockt, sich mit allen Wünschen und Meinungen vernünftig auseinandersetzt, einen guten Draht zu Blizz hat.
Somit ist er Profi in Game-Play, Community und hat (geringen) Einfluss auf Blizz.

Wer dabei noch "Wayne" schreit, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Ihr wollt die "Pros" sein? habt aber keine Bock, euch von irgendjemanden was sagen zu lassen? Die "Alten" sind eh bescheuert? Ich soll was tun, um was zu bekommen?

Lernt schön den wichtigsten Satz eures Lebens auswendig:
"Willkommen bei XY, Ihre Bestellung bitte."


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. Juli 2009)

Thrungal du sprichst mir aus der Seele, danke ich wuste nicht wie ich es erklären sollte aber du hast es auf den Punk gebracht


----------



## mightyyy (1. Juli 2009)

Karash aka niemand ist angeblich der Sohn von John W.


MVP vertreten unsere Meinungen bei Blizz, mom afk lachen

Das Problem ist uns bekannt bla bla bla

einer weniger

NICE





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kief (1. Juli 2009)

Warum stören sich so viele an dem Fraktionswechsel?

Ich finde es gibt dort überhaupt garkein Problem.
Ich meine es gab früher viele die mit 12 oder 13 angefangen haben zu zocken und fanden dann so ein Zwerg toll.
Nun sind sie älter und reifer und finden halt aufeinmal einen Orc toll.
So kommt jetzt eins zum anderen.

Anderes Beispiel: Viele deiner Freunde zocken Horde aber du Allianz. Gab bis jetzt keine möglichkeit außer neu auf 1 zu beginnen was dir nicht zugesagt hat.... .

Also ich sehe dort kein Problem drin und nur wegen dieser Neuheit aufzuhören wäre mir zu dumm.
Dann lieber ab BC aufhören denn da gabs die mit Abstand größten Änderungen... .


----------



## Thrungal (1. Juli 2009)

Merke Nr. 1:

Gehe nicht auf Posts ein, die die Worte (..) "lol, wayne," usw. enthalten.


Merke Nr. 2:

Menschen, die Posts verfassen, die lediglich aus der Aneinanderreihung der oben genannten Phrasen bestehen, gehören zur bekannten "Generation Doof" und werden in den nächsten Jahren entweder a) viele Kinder bekommen, b) in einer Talkshow auftreten oder c beides. 
Es besteht aber auch die Möglichkeit d) Auswandern, zu blöd sein, zurückkommen, und das ganze von RTL2 filmen lassen.


Merke Nr. 3:

Leider wirst Du darauf angewiesen sein, dass Leute, die in ihrem Wortschatz nur Formulierungen wie die oben genannten beherbergen, Deine Rente zahlen.
*Brennesselsuppe incoming*

Wobei sich bei mir die Frage hervortut, ob Hartz4 denn nun ein eingetragener Beruf ist und ob der Staat von seinen eigenen Subventionen auch Rentenversicherung abrechnet?
Ansonsten siehts duster aus....


----------



## thezwelch (1. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub Karash geht es generell nicht um einzelheiten sondern um das Gesamtpacket Blizzard und deren Politik.

Blizzard galt unter anderem als eine der Spieleschmieden die sagten "It's done when it's done".... zu Deutsch: Blizzard schmeißt einem kein Gothic 3 vor die Füße.

Blizzard hat sich quasi einen Namen verdient als eine der wenigen Spieleschmieden die wirklich auf Qualität achteten. Nur bei wow gehen halt jetzt die Meinungen auseinander. Die Frage hierbei ist, wird Blizz bei Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3 die gleiche Politik fahren wie bei wow? Ich persönlich hoffe es ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Sicherlich ist Wow für den Casual weitaus bedienerfreundlicher geworden, und ganz ehrlich: einige verbesserungen waren weißgott nötig. Aber diese Geldmacherei ist halt irgendwie nicht mehr das, was blizzard einst mit dem "it's done when it's done..." war.

Aus Kaufmännischer sicht kann ich das sogar durchaus nachvollziehen... aber andererseits hab ich bei warcraft 1-3, diablo 1-2 bzw bei starcraft nie miterlebt, dass es ein erfrischungsgetränk mit dem logo gab.

Was den Fraktionswechsel angeht: ist ne nette sache für die leute auf pvp-servern... aber andererseits... wenns soo tolle freunde sind, wegen denen ich unbedingt wechseln wollen würde.. dann würden die mir auch helfen mich fix hochzuleveln und mich durch naxx ziehen usw, nur um mit mir dann durch ulduar zu ziehen... und selbst ulduar kann man mit blauem equip meistern, wenn man sich nicht blöde anstellt und seine freunde dabei hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mich persönlich würd der fraktionswechsel nur dahingehend interessieren, dass ich zeitgleich noch nen serverwechsel mache, weil soo toll sind meine freunde auf dem anderen server/fraktion dann auch nicht ^^

naja..

Hail to the Karash Baby!


----------



## Topfkopf (1. Juli 2009)

Wow, 18 seiten nur weil irgendson Kerl gegangen ist und ein paar Leute mit einem völlig korrekten "wayne?" drauf reagiert haben. Wenn ich jetzt abhauen würde und vorher im offiziellenforum posten würde warum, wäre der Beitrag dort nach 3 minuten gelöscht, und kein Schweinwürde sich die Mühe machen den irgendwo anders zu verbreiten. Und das nur weil dieser Typ von Blizz ne andere Schriftfarbe bekommen hatte damit Blizz seine Ruhe vor der Wunsch verrückten Community hat. Wenn man sich mal anschaut was die Community so für Wünsche postet, und was Blizz so macht, könnte man glatt vermuten das Blizz dem MVP nich zugehört hat oder die Wünsche ins negative verdreht hat. Wie kann man nur 18 Seiten lang über so etwas unnötiges diskutieren? Das ist lächerlich und unnötiger Speicherplatz verbrauch, und zum Schluss: Weg isser, wen interessierts?
/vote for Close


----------



## HMC-Pretender (1. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nun mir hat es keinen Spaß geamcht. Die Aufnahme eines Mathematikstudiums  um  mich durch die Zahlenkollonen zu wurschteln war zeitlich nicht drin Insofern hab ich mir die Skillungen ohenhin aus den Guides geholt.
> Nein es hat mir kein Spaß gemacht rumzuschwanken um ich dann zwangsläufig für irgendetwas entscheiden zu müssen. Zumal ich damls noch gar nicht wusste welches meine Lieblingsrasse war da ich kein Plan davon hatte.



Gut, bereits an diesem Punkt zeigt sich: wir sind zwei grundverschiedene Spielertypen mit grundverschiedenen Erwartungen an ein Spiel. Ich werde deine Sichtweise nie nachempfinden können, du meine nicht. Die Art von Spiel, die du bevorzugst ist keine für mich -oder für Karash.


----------



## Testare (1. Juli 2009)

Ich kann den Schritt gut nachvollziehen.

Ich will nicht sagen, dass WoW schlechter geworden ist, aber es hat sich extrem verändert, nicht unbedingt zum Bessern.

Nur mal so, früher hiess es, alle paar Monate werden Talentbäume angesehen und geändert - heute darf man das im Schnitt alle 4 Wochen und im Grunde jedesmal seinen Char von Anfang bis Ende neu umstellen umsockeln etc 
Früher hiess es im PvP: Es ist gewollt dass eine Klasse gegen eine andere 0 Chance hat, das gute alte Stein Schere Papier-Prinzip. Balancing gab es nicht und wird es nicht geben, PvE steht vorne. Das waren Blizzards Aussagen.
Heute? Mit Patch a wird alles in den Skills verschoben damit auch ja jeder gegen jeden eine PvP Chance hat - um mit einem Hotfix danach teils wieder aufgehoben zu werden weil PvE-Inhalte so nicht machbar sind.
Früher hiess es, wer oben dabeisein will muss auch etwas dafür tun. Das hiess, man hat seine Repkosten zusammengehabt, Drinks, Buff-Food und Potions alles an Bord. Das war nicht schlimm, man war es beim Leveln ja schon gewohnt, was zu tun um voranzukommen. Heute? Fast Instant 80 (und selbst da jammern viele jüngere und/oder gerade neuere Spieler es wäre ja alles soooo schwer und dauere so lange), Gold im Überfluss, ordentliches Startequip craftbar und erschwinglich - lediglich keine Geduld, sich mit der Klasse auseinanderzusetzen und soziales Gruppenverhalten etc sowie eben Leistung zeigen für Spielinhalte (die nichtmal Zeitaufwändig wären) ist auf der Strecke geblieben - eben weils durchs schnelle Leveln nicht mehr auf dem Weg mitgelernt wird.
Früher hatte jede Klasse ihren Job, ihre Daseinsberechtigung - heute kann man vieles austauschen. Hat die Dualskillung was gebracht? Ja, Nachteile ohne Ende.
Viele Heiler/Tanks sind ausserhalb des Raids nur bereit, als DD irgendwohin zu gehen - kann man ihnen nichtmal Übel nehmen, das System gibts ja her - der Heiler/Tankmangel hat sich imho verschlimmert statt wie beabsichtigt verbessert.

Für Neulinge, die das alte Spiel nicht kennen, nicht immer Nachvollziehbar, dass ältere Spieler diese ganzen Sachen weniger positiv sehen - das ist auch ok.


Aber wohin das Spiel geht sieht man - Blizz bekommt den Spagat zwischen ESL, PvE und Casual-Inhalten nicht mehr hin (komisch, bis ca Mitte BC gings halbwegs....), BossBugs werden kaum noch gefixt, ausser den Hardmodes bietet PvE keine Herausforderung mehr, selbst Equip ist kaum noch ein Anreiz, was zu tun.
Durch teils zu leichte Spielinhalte verlernen viele, für etwas anspruchsvollere Inhalte was zu tun (ein wenig farmen, meist reichen schon 1 Stunde/Woche), allgemeine Langeweile breitet sich aus (und birgt in sich die Gefahr, dass die Leute flamen ohne Ende - sie haben ja sonst nicht viel zu tun).

Ausblicke?
Fatale Fehlentscheidungen seitens Blizzard häufen sich.
Fraktionswechsel? Super, noch mehr "Geisterserver" seitens einer der Fraktionen - Fraktionswechsel bringt zudem noch die Idee, auf der vielbevölkerten Seite zu starten um sich zu equippen nur um dann die Seite (und evtl Server gleich mit) zu wechseln, weil man ja sooooo imba ist dass einen eine der 30 besten deutschen Gilden NATÜRLICH sofort nimmt *grunz* Irgendwie wie die ursprüngliche Fassung des Gesetzes welches uns Internetsperren bringen sollte - eine an sich gute Idee, die bei näherer Betrachtung einfach stinkt, weil zu viele Risiken nicht durchdacht/bekannt gewesen waren.
Verlängerung der Schlachtzug-IDs auf 2 Wochen (wenn gewählt)?
Ja KLASSE - an sich Idee gut, aber wozu führts? 
Viele kleinere Gilden werden 2 Wochen wählen, weil nur 1 Raidtag zur Verfügung steht je Woche - nur Progressen wird nicht gehen da die Leute noch bequemer werden und sich denken werden: Ach wir haben ja noch ne Woche - so motiviert man aber keinen, auf dass er/sie Leistung zeigt -.-
Und grosse Raidgilden? 2 Wochen lang an einem Boss wipen ohne zwischendrin kleine Belohnungen zu bekommen demotiviert ebenso - so sind Menschen nunmal.
Verfügbar machen von T8,5 /T9 gegen Marken aus Dailys statt den ursprünglichen Schlachtzügen? Gute Idee wenn man Nachzüglern ermöglichen will, vom Equip her aufzuschliessen - jedoch sind diese zu 98% sowieso nicht in der Lage, mehr als 2-3 Bosse je Raidini zu legen, sobald es über Naxx hinausgeht. Denen bringt das Equip gar nichts, im Gegenteil, dadurch dass sie es in den Hintern geblasen bekommen wird denen doch die Motivation genommen, was für ihre Klasse und die paar noch zu bringenden wirklich rudimentären Skills zu tun.


Was kommt als nächstes? Mit absoluter Sicherheit der Ingame-Item-Shop.
Anfangs nur Pets und andere kosmetische Sachen, wahrscheinlich sogar das von manchen gewünschte Housing gegen Extragebühr.
Später dann Embleme gegen Geld und noch etwas später Items gegen Geld - am Ende Items gegen Geld, die einen Ticken besser sind wie alles was droppt und7oder gecraftet werden kann.
Wieso wird das kommen, wenn Blizzard doch selber immer sagte, sowas werden sie NIE machen? Nun, sie hatten auch gesagt, sie werden IMMER auch Spiele Solo und im normalen LAN ermöglichen. Das wird bei SC2 aber schon nicht mehr gehen, ohne BattleNet (und das kostet dann Geld, ist ja schon bekannt) ist mit Multiplayer Fehlanzeige.

All dies ist WoW, wie es die meisten Amis wollen - und für die wirds produziert und an deren Markt richtet es sich aus.
Die Spielerzahlen werden dennoch wachsen, aber die Langzeitspielfreude sinkt - und die alten Hasen gehen traurig weg, in dem Wissen, dass es mal ein MMORPG gab, welches so viel Potential hatte und für Gamer gemacht wurde.
Blizzard ist nunmal nicht mehr Blizzard, sondern Activision.....


----------



## Rhokan (1. Juli 2009)

Ich kann Karashs Schritt nur nachvollziehen. Ich hoffe das sich Blizzard wieder mehr zu seiner alten Politik besinnt. Ob die Fusion mit Activision das Todesurteil dafür war, wird sich zeigen. Ich bin zwar auch nicht der Meinung das WoW schlechter geworden ist, aber es entfernt sich immer mehr davon, was es einmal war und von dem Spiel das ich angefangen habe.
Vielleicht liegt es aber auch genau in Blizzards Absicht, die Spieler die sich das "alte WoW" wünschen, immer mehr davon abzubringen. Schliesslich basteln die Jungs schon am nächsten MMORPG. Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat sich doch ein Blizz-Mitarbeiter geäußert, dass sie selbstverständlich wissen das WoW irgendwann abgelöst wird von einem anderen Spiel. Und dieser Ablöser wäre natürlich im Optimalfall auch von Blizzard.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> denn wir spielen ein Spiel, dass dem „Massive Multiplayer Online-Roleplaying“-Genre angehört.



schon im 2. absatz thema verfehlt.. WoW war vielleicht mal ein mmoRPg aber seit längerem ist es nur noch ein MMOG, keine spur von RP in der abkürzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenjin (1. Juli 2009)

Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> steht das mvp für most wanted player?



olol hab ich mir auch nur gedacht, im ersten moment bis mir einfiel dass es eigentlich Most Valuable Player heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Juli 2009)

Ravenjin schrieb:


> olol hab ich mir auch nur gedacht, im ersten moment bis mir einfiel dass es eigentlich Most Valuable Player heisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder Montell Vontavius Porter ( oder wie auch immer).. aber das is nur was für leute die den kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber was macht den eigentlich so "wertvoll" ?


----------



## Jay316 (1. Juli 2009)

Thrungal Amigo mio,

lass Dir gesagt sein, dass ich seit Classic WoW spiele, mich einen Dreck um das offizielle Blizzforum kümmere, den Kerl absolut nicht kannte, und mir überhaupt das ganze nerf pls, gief pls, buff pls Gelaber da vorbei geht wo die Sonne nicht scheint, und ich trotzdem konstant eine Hardcoreraid-Vergangenheit habe. Was Du da von Hartz 4, Talkshows und Kindern laberst, hat mal rein gar nichts mit WoW oder dem Knilch der da meint aufhören zu müssen zu tun. Also erspar uns bitte Dein pseudoallwissendes Gelaber. Und bevor Du Dich fragen solltest, nein ich bin nicht arbeitslos, sondern habe Urlaub. 17 Kinder habe ich auch nicht sondern nur eins, und Talkshows mag ich auch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wie manche Leute sich daran hochziehen können, dass irgendsoein Kerl nach ein paar Jahren keine Lust mehr hat zu spielen, zeugt derbe von Realitätsverlust. Da kann man nur immer wieder wiederholen, wenn Euch WoW nicht mehr gefällt hört auf. Klappts nicht "wie es bei den meissten der Fall ist" wegen der Sucht, geht in Therapie.

So Nachti


----------



## Ravenjin (1. Juli 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Oder Montell Vontavius Porter ( oder wie auch immer).. aber das is nur was für leute die den kennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja Most Valuable Player kennen wohl die meisten, aus NBA unso...
aber was "ihn" angeht kp^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Juli 2009)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Thrungal Amigo mio,
> 
> lass Dir gesagt sein, dass ich seit Classic WoW spiele, mich einen Dreck um das offizielle Blizzforum kümmere, den Kerl absolut nicht kannte, und mir überhaupt das ganze nerf pls, gief pls, buff pls Gelaber da vorbei geht wo die Sonne nicht scheint, und ich trotzdem konstant eine Hardcoreraid-Vergangenheit habe. Was Du da von Hartz 4, Talkshows und Kindern laberst, hat mal rein gar nichts mit WoW oder dem Knilch der da meint aufhören zu müssen zu tun. Also erspar uns bitte Dein pseudoallwissendes Gelaber. Und bevor Du Dich fragen solltest, nein ich bin nicht arbeitslos, sondern habe Urlaub. 17 Kinder habe ich auch nicht sondern nur eins, und Talkshows mag ich auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Übrigens.. wer nachts halb 4 ins Forum schreibt muss ja arbeitslos sein.. oder urlaub haben wie du.. oder gerade arbeiten wie ich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. Juli 2009)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Wie manche Leute sich daran hochziehen können, dass irgendsoein Kerl nach ein paar Jahren keine Lust mehr hat zu spielen, zeugt derbe von Realitätsverlust. Da kann man nur immer wieder wiederholen, wenn Euch WoW nicht mehr gefällt hört auf. Klappts nicht "wie es bei den meissten der Fall ist" wegen der Sucht, geht in Therapie.
> 
> So Nachti



Es geht hier nicht nur um die Tatsache das einfach ein weiterer Spieler aufgehört hat und dazu einen Post schreibt, sondern dass ein von Blizzard als bedeutend eingestuftes Community-Mitglied reinen Tisch macht und Activision/Blizzards Entwicklung der Politik scharf kritisiert.
Und mit Sucht oder anderen krankhaften Verhaltensweisen hat das rein garnichts zu tun.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Juli 2009)

ich bin doch auch ein wichtiges Mitglied der Gesellschaft.. hört die Frau Merkel deshalb auf mich?


----------



## Bagrym (1. Juli 2009)

ach was, auf jeden spieler der leaved weil das game ihm nciht mehr gefällt kommen 2 neulinge die es kennenlernen wollen und 1 weiterer kommt wieder zurück weil die konkurrenzprodukte nicht dagegen ankommen


----------



## Jay316 (1. Juli 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht nur um die Tatsache das einfach ein weiterer Spieler aufgehört hat und dazu einen Post schreibt, sondern dass ein von Blizzard als bedeutend eingestuftes Community-Mitglied reinen Tisch macht und Activision/Blizzards Entwicklung der Politik scharf kritisiert.
> Und mit Sucht oder anderen krankhaften Verhaltensweisen hat das rein garnichts zu tun.




Wenn Du Dir meinen Post genauer durchlesen würdest, müsste Dir auffallen, das dass mit der Sucht auf das aufhören wenn einem das Spiel nicht mehr zusagt bezogen war.


Greetz...


----------



## Sulli (1. Juli 2009)

Ich muss ihm recht geben .. WoW ist tot .. aber nicht in beziehung das Spieler fehlen sondern weil es nur noch ein "billiges  Jedermann schafft und bekommt alles" Game geworden ist.....


----------



## Duath (1. Juli 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Wow, 18 seiten nur weil irgendson Kerl gegangen ist und ein paar Leute mit einem völlig korrekten "wayne?" drauf reagiert haben. [...] Weg isser, wen interessierts?
> /vote for Close



Mich interessiert's, und einige hundert andere Spieler wohl auch.
Ich könnte auch in einem "Jackson-ist-tot"-Thread "wayne" schreiben, weil's mich nicht interessiert. Mache ich aber nicht, eben weil es mich nicht interessiert. Wenn jeder in jeden Thread, der einen nicht interessiert, ebendies (oder ein einfaches "wayne?") schreiben würde, dann wäre das Forum unlesbar. Warum also müssen einige gerade in diesen Thread, der sie nicht interessiert, schreiben, dass es sie nicht interessiert?





WoW ist nicht tot. WoW stirbt auch nicht so schnell. Wenn etwas tot ist, dann Blizzard Entertainment, die gute alte Spieleschmiede, die noch richtig gute Spiele entwickelt hat. Egal welches Spiel man von Blizzard gekauft hat, es war nie eine Enttäuschung.
Aus der Asche von Blizzard ist ein Phönix namens Activision-Blizzard auferstanden. Ein Geldgieriger Konzern, der Profit über Qualität stellt.

WoW ist nicht tot, da WoW auf die breite Masse ausgelegt ist. Möglichst viele Spieler sollen das Spiel spielen können. Die Entwickler entwickeln das Spiel genau so, dass auch möglichst viele Spieler beim Spiel bleiben. Konkret heißt das: Das Spiel muss einfach sein. Damit trifft man die breite Masse. Möglichst viel Erfolg mit möglichst wenig Aufwand. Das ist das Erfolgsrezept von WoW.
Allerdings gehen hier die Meinungen auseinander, denn das ist für mich und viele andere keine Qualität mehr.

Das offizielle Forum ist übrigens nicht repräsentativ. Selbst wenn sich da 10.000/10.000 Spieler über eine Änderung beschweren sind das eben nur 10.000 von 11,5 Millionen. Der Rest könnte genausogut mit der Änderung zufrieden sein, denn im Forum sind hauptsächlich Spieler unterwegs, die irgendwas zu kritisieren haben oder Antworten auf Fragen suchen.

Wer Spaß mit WoW hat, der hat eben Spaß. Das ist der Sinn des Spiels. Nun hat Karash, der in der Tat eine besondere Position bei Teilen der Community inne hatte (schon alleine weil er per Messager ohne Probleme mit sämtlichen CMs & Konsorten kommunizieren/"chatten" kann), sein Rücktritt aus seinem Ehrenamt gemacht. Durch seine besondere Beziehung zu den Mitarbeitern von Blizzard ist das für diejenigen, die ihn kennen, ein Symbol. Als Verfechter sämtlicher Aktionen Blizzards, "Blizzards Liebling", "Schleimer" oder wie er auch sonst von irgendwelchen Neidern genannt worden ist, macht er eine Kehrtwende, indem er die Entwicklung des Spiels kritisiert.

Warum tut er das? Um irgendwie groß rauszukommen? Um sich wichtig zu tun?
Nein, er kritisiert diese Entwicklung, weil er den Spaß am Spiel verliert, den er aber gerne erhalten möchte, weil er womöglich viele soziale Kontakte im Spiel geknüpft hat, die er nicht verlieren möchte. Im gefiel das Spiel und er möchte, dass es ihm auch noch in Zukunft gefällt. Das ist der Sinn von Kritik: Der Kunde möchte deutlich machen, was ihm am Produkt nicht gefällt, damit der Hersteller das berücksichtigen und gegebenenfalls darauf reagieren kann. Denn er spricht ja nicht nur für sich, diese Meinung vertreten nicht wenige Kunden. Mit seinem Rücktritt vom MVP-Posten, der ihm von Seiten der deutschen Blizzard-Mitarbeiter angeboten wurde, hat er die Kritik in aller Deutlichkeit unterstrichen.

Leider wird Kritik, die zur Verbesserung des Spiels dienen soll, schnell von irgendwelchen Usern als "Heulthread" abgetan. Schade um die Entwicklung von WoW. Die Wenigsten scheinen reif genug zu sein um was Konstruktives beizutragen.


Wenn das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht und es auch keine Hoffnung mehr gibt, dass sich das wieder ändern könnte, dann spielt man es halt nicht mehr. Man sollte meiner Meinung nach trotzdem Kritik üben dürfen oder die Community auf solche, der jeweiligen Meinung nach, Fehlentwicklungen hinweisen dürfen ohne dass direkt wieder geflamed wird.


----------



## MadRedCap (1. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht tot. WoW stirbt auch nicht so schnell. Wenn etwas tot ist, dann Blizzard Entertainment, die gute alte Spieleschmiede, die noch richtig gute Spiele entwickelt hat. Egal welches Spiel man von Blizzard gekauft hat, es war nie eine Enttäuschung.
> Aus der Asche von Blizzard ist ein Phönix namens Activision-Blizzard auferstanden. Ein Geldgieriger Konzern, der Profit über Qualität stellt.



Bleibt abzuwarten, sobald Diablo III und Starcraft II draußen ist, ob Blizzard wirklich tot ist und der Phönix Profit über Qualität stellt.

Aber btw, schöner Vergleich.


----------



## Trorg (1. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht wie leute diesen Fraktionswechsel als "Überläufer" interpretieren und das ok finden.

Stellt euch das mal bitte bildlich vor.
_Der tapfere Taurenkrieger steht abends in Thunder Bluff und schaut über die weiten saftigen Wiesen von Mulgore.
Langsam und gemächlich schreitet er zu seiner Hütte und legt sich dorf zur Ruhe.
Nachts kommt die Blizzfee und  *PLOPP* morgens erwacht der Taure als Gnomkrieger in Ironforge._

Grosses Kino und absolut nicht vertretbar.
Die dümmste Idee von Blizz seit dem Blutlelfen und dem Dk start auf level 55


----------



## grünhaupt (1. Juli 2009)

hallo,

mal einfach eine persönliche Kritik an Tikume. Prinzipiell  schätze ich klare Meinungen sehr und diese vertritts du ja.

Nur solltest du dennoch nicht nur die Worte lesen die du sehen kannst, sondern auch zwischen den Zeilen ein wenig lesen. ---> nur ein wenig.

Es erstaunt mich nicht, dass diese Com. so negativ auf eine Kritik reagiert. Für viele hier darf man wow nur loben. Sobald was negatives kommt wird mit Whine, Wayne, Käse, hör doch auf, such dir ein anderes Spiel geantwortet.

Wer weiss den genau, was Karash alles gemacht hat? Inwiefern er sich in letzter Zeit für WOW eingesetzt hat. So wie es scheint, war er aktiv an dem Spiel interessiert, hat eventuell auch mal einen Brief direkt an Blizz geschrieben. 

Meiner Meinung nach sind diejenigen die nur ein obengenanntes Wayne usw. rausbringen die grössten Noobs und Gimps. Soll mir mal einer bitte sagen, was Blizz aus einer solchen Aussage lernen und verbessern soll. Aus einem Beitrag wie von Karash hingegen kann Blizz genau herauslesen, WAS den die Com so stört. Was muss/kann verbessert werden.

Also an alle "WOWistjasooberimnaroxxorgeilomegaGUT" Sager. Genau diejenigen, die ihr hier so als Wayne und Whiner abstempelt haben Euch dieses Spiel durch Kritik ermöglicht. An dem ihr nun so viel Freude habt.

so far mfg grüni


----------



## Frostbeule16 (1. Juli 2009)

Ja ist ja fein und gut das er aus Gründen aufhört die völlig relevant sind usw. Nur was willst du mit dem Post jetzt bezwecken? Das wir alle sagen , OHA , STIMMT , mit wow gehts bergab , ich hör auf zu spielen :O ... ?? Meinst echt der Post ändert iwas? meinst echt die Leute die das jetzt lesen werden ihre meinung absolut ändern bzw. sich jetzt für Blizzard einsetzen und mitarbeiten wollen? 
Solche kack Posts verderben  nur die Laune ... Und lass den halt aufhören? gibt noch andre 11 Mio. Spieler. Lass noch weitere 10% aufhören , trotzdem samma noch knapp 10 Mio. es wird sich nix dran ändern das so viele Leute das Spiel spielen. Auch net wegen solchen Posts in iwelchen Foren , er hat begründet warum er aufhört und sich verabschiedet , ist okay, aber sowas wieder ins Buffed Forum , UNNÖTIG!


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (1. Juli 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> 4. beispiel: jmd hat nur 3 std. in der woche zeit wow zu spielen will aber kein noob sein. also will er t9.




gut das ein "noob" und ein "pro" sich nicht durch equip unterscheiden .. xD


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juli 2009)

Ich sehe darin auch kein Problem, wenn Leute Punkte ansprechen, die ihnen missfallen. Wenn sie das mit argumentativ guten Punkten darstellen, ist das doch absolut in Ordnung. Das hat meiner Meinung nach auch nichts mit Heulen zu tun. Jemand der sich so äußert zeigt einfach, dass er mit ganzen Herzen dabei ist und leidenschaftlicher WoW Spieler ist. 
Denn jemandem dem ein Spiel egal ist, der kritisiert nichts, sondern der würde einfach den Account löschen und "tschüß" sagen.

Auch Karash will sich sicher mit dem Beitrag nicht ins Rampenlicht rücken, sondern ich sehe das eher als Denkanstoß für Blizzard. Seine Message an Blizzard ist: "Hallo ihr da, passt auf, sonst macht ihr euer eigenes Spiel kaputt."

Auch wenn ich in WoW mit vielen Leuten spreche, ist da eine allgemeine Unzufriedenheit zu erkennen. Da sind einige nicht mit dem Weg zufrieden, den Blizzard einschlägt. Und darum geht's ja auch hier bei diesem Thema.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Juli 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Gut, bereits an diesem Punkt zeigt sich: wir sind zwei grundverschiedene Spielertypen mit grundverschiedenen Erwartungen an ein Spiel. Ich werde deine Sichtweise nie nachempfinden können, du meine nicht. Die Art von Spiel, die du bevorzugst ist keine für mich -oder für Karash.



recht hast du obwohl du in einem Punkt zumindest ein klein wenig irrst.

Ich denke schon dass ich deine Sichtweise nachvollziehen kann.
Und es wundert mich auch kein bisschen, das Spieler wie du mit der Entwicklung nichts anfangen können und sich ihres Spiels beraubt fühlen.
Zu recht würde ich sagen.
Was mich aber noch viel mehr wundert, zumindest zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt wo der neue Kurs doch nun wirklich aus alles Ritzen tropft ist die Don Quichote artige Kampf gegen Blizzards Windmühlenflügel. Jede Newsmeldung macht doch unverblümt klar, wir casulalisieren und zwar heftig und wir haben auch vor das fein weiter zu betreiben.
Der Zug für das "Leistungs, hartarbeiten, Epics sind was besonderes, 100 mal wipen bis ein Boss liegt, sehr viel Zeit investieren auch für kleine Belohungen" - Classic Type WoW  ist vorbei. Völlig egal wie man persönlich dazu steht. Diese WoW Variante ist tatsächlich tot um den TE mal aufzugreifen.
oder anders ausgedrückt:      Der König ist tot, lang lebe der König!


----------



## Tazmal (1. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Eig. schon ja, da aber 3/4 des forums sicher unter 14 sind, und sich eh nicht um das wow Forum und um die Leute die sind noch für das Gute WoW einsetzen Interresieren, glaube ich jetzt irgendwie das hier eh nur drüber gelacht wird. jaja blizzard macht euer Spiel kaputt ^.^



falsch, 3/4 lesen kein wow forum, ich bin weit über 14 aber länger als 3 minuten verbringe ich nicht imwow forum. Mir ist auch egal ob ein MVP aufhört oder nicht, ich bin zufrieden mit dem was es gibt und was kommt.

Und auch wenn ich damit alleine bin, ich freue mich auf den Fraktionswechsel auf meinem server !


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Juli 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich in WoW mit vielen Leuten spreche, ist da eine allgemeine Unzufriedenheit zu erkennen. Da sind einige nicht mit dem Weg zufrieden, den Blizzard einschlägt. Und darum geht's ja auch hier bei diesem Thema.



Ist sie tatsächlich allgemein die Unzufriedenheit oder eher doch selektiv? Du wirst als engagierter Spieler mit Anspruch auch in deinem spielenden Bekanntenkreis vermutlich vornehmlich Leute haben (Vermutung!) die auch zu dieser Kategorie zählen. 
Ob sich daraus tatsächlich eine statistisch allgemeine Unzufriedeheit ableiten läßt ich aber doch eher fraglich, oder ?


----------



## Martel (1. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> In der letzten Meldung wurde bekannt gegeben, dass die Zahlen stagnieren, bei 11,5 Millionen.
> Wenn man schon mit Zahlen um sich wirft sollte man sich zumindest ein klein wenig auskennen.
> 
> Im übrigen Korrektur:
> ...



11,5 Millionen -2 übrigends  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich finde das sehr sehr schade. Er war einfach ein Teil der Community. Aber das bekräftigt mich dazu zu sagen:


bye bye WoW. Ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Rabaz (1. Juli 2009)

Was labert ihr da eigentlich alle ? Wo sagt er denn dass wow tot ist oder sowas ? Er findet nur die eine oder andere Entwicklung der letzten und kommenden Zeit nicht gut und gibt deswegen seinen mvp-Posten ab. Das ist so eine Art Mod in den offiziellen Blizz-Foren. Er ist das dort geworden weil er dort IMMER auffallend freundlich und kompetent / hilfsbereit war. Also für buffed-Verhältnisse sowas wie ein Außerirdischer, kein Wunder dass man ihn hier kaum kennt.


----------



## MadRedCap (1. Juli 2009)

Am Ende muss doch sowieso jeder für sich entscheiden, was er von der Richtung halten soll, die Blizzard beschreitet. Die einen fanden es toll, Wochen bis Monate einen Boss zu beharken. Die anderen nicht. Und damit wurde ihnen nunmal das effektive Spielen verwehrt. Jetzt sieht die Sache anders aus: Die, die früher nicht effektiv spielen konnten, können es jetzt tun. Sie erreichen was. Das das jenen, die früher sich jedoch schon zeitintensiv damit beschäftigt haben, jetzt natürlich angepisst sind, ist klar (siehe Karash). Vielleicht sieht das in 2 Addons (falls das Spiel da noch exestiert) wieder genau andersherum aus. Vielleicht wird auch in eine ganz andere Richtung gegangen?

'WoW ist Tot!' schreien wirklich nur die, die sich keinen Pfifferling um andere scheren und nur auf ihr eigenes Spielbedürfniss wert legen. Egomanen, kurz gesagt.
Ganz ehrlich, mir gefällt die Richtung von WoW auch nicht, aber ich habe die Option, damit aufzuhören und mir was anderes zu suchen. Mich eventuell für die zu freuen, die nachziehen und nun ihren Spass am Spiel haben. Aber ich halte mich nicht mal für so einen nächstenliebeverteilenden Menschen. 

Aber ich seh die Sache einfach nüchtern. Simpel und einfach. Wenns mir mit 3.2. und den Änderungen darin nicht gefallen, tja, bin ich weg. Aber deswegen allen anderen das Spielen zu vergällen, werde ich sicherlich nicht machen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Juli 2009)

Sulli schrieb:


> Ich muss ihm recht geben .. WoW ist tot .. aber nicht in beziehung das Spieler fehlen sondern weil es nur noch ein "billiges  Jedermann schafft und bekommt alles" Game geworden ist.....



gerade das kommt bei der mehrheit anscheinend ganz gut an. wow ist also nicht tot...sondern erstrahlt in neuem licht. wenn sich wow so verändern oder zurückentwickeln würde, dass es eure wünsche vollständig befriedigt...dann hätten viele andere spieler keinen spass mehr daran.

der einzige unterschied ist: casuals hören auf, wenn es ihnen nicht passt....die vielzocker meckern und bleiben trotzdem dabei. also warum sollte blizzard die zu letzt erwähnten ernst nehmen? in einem jahr weinen diese auch noch und drohen mit dem aufhören.


----------



## Rainaar (1. Juli 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Er war einfach ein Teil der Community




Eines muss ich dazu mal loswerden : Community? 

Meint Ihr mit diesem Wort die Ansammlung von Leuten die sich gegenseitig die Wurst aufm Brot nicht gönnen, den sich gegenseitig beschimpfenden und defamierenden Haufen der ein und das selbe Onlinegame spielt?

Die Leute, die Kacknoob als völlig normale Anrede für Mitspieler ansehen?



Wenn ja - Wundert Ihr Euch wirklich darüber, das Blizz keinen von Euch ernst nimmt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Eig. schon ja, da aber 3/4 des forums sicher unter 14 sind, und sich eh nicht um das wow Forum und um die Leute die sind noch für das Gute WoW einsetzen Interresieren, glaube ich jetzt irgendwie das hier eh nur drüber gelacht wird. jaja blizzard macht euer Spiel kaputt ^.^




Ich darf das mal zusammenfassend so ausdrücken.

Wenn ich den nicht kenne bin ich unter 14. Dazu erstmal herzlichen Dank von Dir, Du hast mir gerade 23 upss fast 24 Lebensjahre geschenkt....wenn das mit dem Jünger werden immer so geht, dann beim nächsten mal kurz vor 30 pls.

Zweitens. Offensichtlich scheinst Du so den Menschen zu gehören die nichts selbstständig ihre Handlungen und ihr Umfeld beurteilen. Vielmehr verhällst Du dich wie eine Spinne im Netz. Du wartest nur darauf das etwas passiert um dann mit nem fetten großen Zitat deine soeben von einem Noname bestätigte Meinung kräftig zu untersteichen. Meine Frage an dieser Stelle da es sich ja hier um einen "Popstar der WoW Szene" zu handelnt scheint: Musstest Du als Groupie ran? Oder ist dies ein seriöser Künstler.

Halten wir weiterhin fest, das es offensichtlich neben den o. g. Eigenschaften auch noch Leute gibt die definitiv und ganz offensichtlich WoW > RL stellen. Wenn ihr mir vorstellen würde ich müsste ständig so derbe rumheulen weil wieder einer sagt WoW ist scheiße dann würde ich mich einfach Schämen. 

1. Würde ich mich dafür Schämen das ich es zugelassen habe das Fremde so einen Einfluss auf mich haben!
2. Würde ich mich dafür Schämen warum sie diesen Einfluss auf mich haben.

Ihr abseeligen kleinen Möchtegern organisierten ich bin in der VOG des HOS und war dort Community Manger der LFO Heinis. Glaubt ihr eigentlich das irgend ein amerikanisches Unternehmen euch ein Spiel programiert in dem nur ihr die glänzenden Schillergestalten seid? Das hat ja schon faschistuide Züge dieses narzistische gehabe.

NEIN DU BIST EIN NOOB DU DARFST WOW NICHT SPIELEN.

DU KOMMST HIER NICHT REIN

KICK DEN DER SPIELT SCHEISSE DER HAT JA NUR T8

Kommt mal lieber ganz schnell von eurem hohen Ross runter, sonst wird die Zeit nach WoW die geilste RL Absacke seitdem der Bürger den Penner erfunden hat. Und mein lieber Freund. Ich spiele seid dem 11.3.2005 ich hab sämtliche Veränderungen an WoW mitgetragen. Ich hab auf zwei Servern AQ40 mit aufgemacht ich hab gefarmt wie blöde u.s.w. Aber ich hab nie so rumgeheult wie ihr Pussies. Wenn wir wieder son Masterchiefführerdiktatorsupermachoimbacritroflcopterheuler los sind, dann sag ich euch. Lasst die Korken knallen und schmeißt ihm alles hinterher was geht.

Vielleicht hat ihm sein Leader ja wieder nen Epic vorenthalten und deswegen diese Reaktion. Ich hab noch nirgends solch einen Hang zu überreaktionen erlebt wie bei WoW Spielern dieser Coleur wegen Nippes. Noch was! Bitte kündige dein Account auch, wenn Du außerdem WoW Spieler kennst die genauso sind wie Du, bitte motiviere sie zu kündigen.

Und ja, wir sollten wirklich einen Counter einbauen und mal ein Bewertungsgremium gründen. Machen wir es wie bei Olympia.....1-10 und glaub nicht das wir deinen Popstar bevorzugen, der bekommt genauso die Punkte wie die normale Heulsuse.

Geh auf dein Zimmer Batty!

Grüzze

Sapper


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> recht hast du obwohl du in einem Punkt zumindest ein klein wenig irrst.
> 
> Ich denke schon dass ich deine Sichtweise nachvollziehen kann.
> Und es wundert mich auch kein bisschen, das Spieler wie du mit der Entwicklung nichts anfangen können und sich ihres Spiels beraubt fühlen.
> ...



Recht hat der Ohrensammler...nur wundert es dich nicht auch langsam, das es Leute gibt die das immer noch nich geschnallt haben....trotz BC?

Ich könnte mich jedesmal darüber kaputtlachen wenn uns hier irgend son franzel was neues erzählen will. Hey wußtet ihr schon....WoW ist ja voll Casual ey man ich hör auf.

PLS PLS HÖRT AUF! Kündigt euch WoW, formatiert eure Festplatten, lauft Amok u.s.w. Nur bitte bitte bitte wenn ihr echt Probleme habt, dann wender euch an uns aber nicht wegen MIMIMI.


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

Ravenjin schrieb:


> olol hab ich mir auch nur gedacht, im ersten moment bis mir einfiel dass es eigentlich Most Valuable Player heisst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Richtig so!!

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Muss ich eigentlich als WoW Spieler irgend sonem Typen huldigen weil er MVP ist? wtf was ist das? Ich google doch jetzt nicht nach was das ist damit der noch seine Bestätigung hat.

Vielleicht ne Selbsthilfegruppe für Superspieler denen der Content geklaut wurde? Hey fühlt nicht zu sehr mit ihm, sonst müssen wir hinterher noch eine Abgabe zahlen an den MVP Karash Gedächnisfond um die Minderheiten der Superdupers zu fördern. Diese Gelder gehen dann an Blizzard um den EINEN Server zu bezahlen damit die Jungs unter sich sind. Dort gibts dann übriegens keine Epics sonder nur Kochlöffel. Arthas mit nem Kochlöffel erschlagen ohne Equip, Nackend in unter 10 Minuten.....Youtube Video mit Linkinpark Musik gratis.

xD MVP hm vielleicht wähle ich die im Herbst? Seid ihr für oder gegen das Ozonloch?


----------



## The Future (1. Juli 2009)

Omg was so einige hier für einen dreck erzählen da frage ich mich auch immer ob schwarze Löcher auch in köpfen enstehen können.


anstadt mal einfach die meinungen anderer anzuhnemen heißt es.


Lol mir Whayne , verpisst euch und hört auf mit WoW , Roflcopter, schön für ihn er hat nichts zu melden , kaum einer hat was gegen die änderungen.


1: mit welchem recht habt ihr anderen zu sagen das sie mit dem spiel aufhören sollen?
2: Er hatte sehr wohl was zu melden, aber sowas kann man ja ignorieren nur weil man ihn nicht kennt.
3: Wenn man einfach mal aus seiner kleinen Welt rauskommen wüde und mal hier auf Buffed und der Blizzard seite sich anguckt wie viele damit einverstanden und wie viele es nicht sind würde einen was auffallen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Juli 2009)

The schrieb:


> anstadt mal einfach die meinungen anderer anzuhnemen
> 
> 
> 1: mit welchem recht habt ihr anderen zu sagen das sie mit dem spiel aufhören sollen?
> ...



warum sollte ich eine meinung annehmen die ich für mich nicht vertreten kann?

zu 1. ganz einfach.. wem es nicht passt, der soll einfach aufhören. der vorteil an einem spiel ist, dass man es spielen kann aber nicht muss.
zu 2. ob er was zu melden hatte oder nicht, dürfte nur diejenigen interessieren die seiner meinung sind. 
zu 3. wieviele welcher meinung sind braucht mich nicht zu interessieren....ich lasse mir keine meinung aufzwingen und ich bleibe bei meiner eigenen. ist ein spieler unzufrieden, dann soll er blizzard seine meinung sagen und einfach gehen. es wird auch der tag kommen, an dem mir die lust an wow vergeht...dann bleibe ich einfach weg und gut ist.


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

ähm ich weiss jetzt auch was nen MVP ist? Most Value Player!

Heilige scheiße, ist das ne Technik um besonders süchtige Zocker in den Rang eines Prinzen zu befördern. Karash kann dann überall in der Gilde herumerzählen...hey ich bin MVP ich bin der coole Rockn Rolla alta. Und wie immer wenn es zu einer Beziehung zwischen zwei "Menschen" äh firmen und Menschen oder so kommt, wo der Grund das Geben des anderen war....erwachsen daraus vielleicht auch Ansprüche.

Das lässt den Text von Karash natürlich noch geileren Interpretationen freien lauf.

Menno Blizzi, jetzt bin ich schon MVP und hab euch immer soooo dolle Ideen gebracht und immer gesacht ihr sollt dat nich machen mit de Fraktionswechselnetti und jetzt macht ihr dat einfach. Dabei hättet ihr mich MR. 2pac MVP Allwissend Shaqur IMBA Crit Paladin den 2. Fragen müssen. Ich fühle mich in meiner Ehre gekränkt!

Junge jetzt aber bitte nicht noch nen Ehrenmord sonst kommt mir der Kaffer hoch alter :-D

Wann kommen die Leute eigentlich mal in der Realtität an? Selbst nen Callcenteragend von Blizzard der sich den ganzen Tag das Geheule von irgendwelchen Drecksblagen anhören muss deren Eltern den Account für ihr Kiddy gekauft haben, damit sie wenigstens eine Selbstbstätigung bekommen, weils auf dem Schulhof nur aufs Maul gibt, selbst diese Mitarbeiter haben nur durch Statistiken die Möglichkeit Kritiken in das Spielgeschehen einlaufen zu lassen. Und mal ganz ehrlich ein Entwickler und Spieledesigner wird dazu eingekauft Spiele zu designen. Er hört sich die Meinung vieler Menschen an, ja er lässt sogar einen Prozentteil einlaufen, aber wenn das 95 % sein sollen wie in diesem Fall, dann ist das einfach nur anmaßend.

Na Karash? Haste wieder nicht das größte Stück Kuchen bekommen DU MVP <-- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haste auf Azshara eigentlich im Allgemeinchannel noch in Weiß schreiben müssen oder haben se Dir direkt son Lila verpasst nein besser noch Du darfst überall Rot schreiben "Artifactstyler"


----------



## Natsumee (1. Juli 2009)

mhm ich hoffe er macht seinen comic da fertig der ist sau geil^^


----------



## noizycat (1. Juli 2009)

> Eig. schon ja, da aber 3/4 des forums sicher unter 14 sind, und sich eh nicht um das wow Forum und um die Leute die sind noch für das Gute WoW einsetzen Interresieren, glaube ich jetzt irgendwie das hier eh nur drüber gelacht wird. jaja blizzard macht euer Spiel kaputt ^.^



Lieber TE, was auch immer deine Beweggründe für die Erstellung des Themas waren, mit prepupertären Aussagen wie dieser machst du dir a) keine Freunde und b) beraubst du das Thema sofort jeglicher seriösen Diskussionsgrundlage. Wer soll dich nach sowas denn bitte noch ernst nehmen? Bei mir war es da jedenfalls vorbei ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kenne Karash übrigens nicht, deine Quote von ihm lässt aber zumindest vom Schreibstil her einen gewissen Intellekt vermuten, und seine Argumente kann man sich immerhin mal in Ruhe durchlesen... Trotzdem, wieso sollte es mich kümmern, dass er aufhört? WoW ist und bleibt ein Spiel, ein Hobby, und nichts, das das Leben übermäßig bewegt - bzw bewegen sollte. Für Leute, die ihn kannten, auf die er einen direkten Einfluss hatte, ist diese News evl. von Bedeutung. Für die anderen nicht. Genauso muss nicht jeder seiner Meinung zustimmen. Oder deiner. 

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass die Menschen mal um gesellschaftliche Themen so einen Wind machen würden wie um WoW ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polysorbate (1. Juli 2009)

Also gleich vorweg, ich kenne den guten Mann nicht.!Ich lese auch nur selten im Blizz Forum. Wenn ich was brauche, werde ich auch meist hier fündig.
Mich interessiert es daher überhaupt nicht, ob er geht oder nicht.
Da ich keine Lust habe jetzt noch das ganze Blizz Forum durch zu lesen, kann man jemand konkret sagen, was im Spiel, durch den Verändert wurde.?
Vielleicht wurde auch hier schon einiges genannt, aber nach 8 Seiten, wurde es immer anstrengender hier zu lesen, weil sich die Leute immer öfter, persönlich angreifen wollen.
DIe Comics habe ich gesehen, fand ich nicht toll, eher unlustig, aber Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden.!

Ich kann natürlich nicht beurteilen, wie es zu Classic zeiten war, da ich selber erst seit einem Jahr spiele. Daher halte ich mich dahin gehend, lieber mal zurück.
Ich kann nur soviel sagen, das mir wow, so wie es ist, sehr gut gefällt. Ich denke auch, der Mehrheit, der wow Spieler geht es genau so.
Das einzige was mir wirklich gegen den Strich geht, ist das geheule.
Als kleines Beispiel mag ich hier mal PvP nehmen. 
Ich habe eigentlich nie so wirklich Pvp gemacht, war der Meinung, wenn PvP dann CS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich kann jetzt nur von Horde Seiten sprechen, aber wenn  ich ein BG betrete, ist ist sehr häufig so, das meist 15 Alli Spieler, gegen 9 Hordler starten.
Das ist sicherlich scheiße, keine Frage, aber es dauert dann meist keine 2 Sekunden bis der erste schreibt, scheiß Blizz, bekommen es nicht gebacken ein BG mit 15vs15 zu starten!
Sehe ich genau so, aber der zweite Satz der dann kommt ist dann so gut wie immer!! Das können die nicht machen, weil die Alli Kiddis dann ja rum heulen.

Solche Beleidigungen, was soll sowas, ist das auf Alli Seite genau so?

Es geht den ganzen Tag im Handels channel, Kiddies, Noob und was weiß ich nicht noch. Als Michael Jackson starb, hat sogar einer jemanden im Handelschannel bezichtigt, doch auf der Neverland Ranch viel Spaß gehabt zu haben.!!!

Ich glaube fast, die Leute die mit Wow aufhören, sind einfach in ein Alter gekommen, wo die sich so einen Dreck(sorry) nicht mehr geben wollen. Vielleicht ist ein Spiel nach 4 JAhren auch einfach nur noch langweilig, weil einen nichts mehr reizt..
Sicher könnte ich noch einige Beispiel mehr nennen, das würde aber den Rahmen sprengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Man darf halt nicht vergessen, Blizz will Geld verdienen und will aus dem Minimum an Einsatz, ein Maximun an Gewinn raus holen, würde ich genau so machen.
Wem es nicht gefällt, der kann doch jederzeit gehen oder mal ne Pause machen, wir haben Sommer und ich glaub vielen haben doch auch Sommerferien..


----------



## The Future (1. Juli 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> xD wie geil
> 
> you made my day mister!!! 1 a
> 
> ...


hört sich gerade für mich an als hättest du Realität verlust.


----------



## Gnarak (1. Juli 2009)

Der Verfall ist, so scheint es, nicht mehr aufzuhalten, weder Ingame (geht gerade noch) noch in dieser Comunity (geht nicht mehr wirklich), schade eigentlich !


----------



## Gnorfal (1. Juli 2009)

> Wann kommen die Leute eigentlich mal in der Realtität an? Selbst nen Callcenteragend von Blizzard der sich den ganzen Tag das Geheule von irgendwelchen Drecksblagen anhören muss deren Eltern den Account für ihr Kiddy gekauft haben, damit sie wenigstens eine Selbstbstätigung bekommen, weils auf dem Schulhof nur aufs Maul gibt, selbst diese Mitarbeiter haben nur durch Statistiken die Möglichkeit Kritiken in das Spielgeschehen einlaufen zu lassen. Und mal ganz ehrlich ein Entwickler und Spieledesigner wird dazu eingekauft Spiele zu designen. Er hört sich die Meinung vieler Menschen an, ja er lässt sogar einen Prozentteil einlaufen, aber wenn das 95 % sein sollen wie in diesem Fall, dann ist das einfach nur anmaßend.



Da ist kein Realität*s* Verlust (so heisst es richtig, lieber "Die Zukunft", ich denke, er triffts damit ziemlich genau auf den Kopf


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

The schrieb:


> Omg was so einige hier für einen dreck erzählen da frage ich mich auch immer ob schwarze Löcher auch in köpfen enstehen können.
> 
> 
> anstadt mal einfach die meinungen anderer anzuhnemen heißt es.
> ...



Pass mal auf Männeken. Ganz einfache Rechnung. Die meisten WoW Spieler wollen WoW zocken. Für die ist Buffed maximal als Download bereich für Addons und fürs Questen (falls MOBMAP nicht vorhanden) wichtig. Das gleiche gillt für das Realmforum. Wir wollen einfach nur Zocken und keine scheiß Politik haben bei der uns nen SUPERFRANZEL sagt wie scheiße es ihm gerade geht. Den ganzen Tag in der Firma hab ich genug Stress. Wenn ich WoW zocke will ich meinen Spass haben. Wenn mir aber ständig einer von euch WOW ist mein Lebenjonnys, erklären will wie gemein wir SCHEISS Casual doch sind, weil wir so dreißt sind und nicht 8 Stunden am Tag Raiden dennoch aber Epics haben wollen, sry dann müsst ihr damit Leben das wir euch einfach nur Auslachen.

HA HA HA und Ho ho ho der Karash ist weg tralo tralo tralo <--  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Winke Winke 

Schau ich hab hier sehr viel über die Spielmechnik dazu gelernt, mich mit Leuten über WoW und verschiedene Bosse ausgetauscht, was ich aber nochmal betonen möchte ist, das ich keine Lust habe jeder MVP Primadonna den Arsch zu küssen nur weil nen paar Groupies wie Du meinen: Phater Roxxer der tut was für uns.

Ey das ist nen Spiel!!! Tu was für dich selbst und Zock und wenn die langweilig ist zock was anderes, aber hier schon halbpolitische Gewerkschaften aufzubauen und Druck auf nen Konzernmulti ausüben zu wollen, das ist so lächerlich wie ne männliche Maus die ne Elefantenkuh besteigen möchte.

/Blizzard weiter so! Je mehr kohle ihr habt desto größer die Chance das ihr den nächsten Knaller auf dem Markt schmeißt
/Community weiter so, lasst euch nix erzählen und wenn ihr heulen wollt, heult das ihr keinen Job habt, ein Familienmitglied gestorben ist, euer Hund oder euer Auto geklaut wurde....aber nicht wegen nem MVP<---


----------



## Gnorfal (1. Juli 2009)

> /Blizzard weiter so! Je mehr kohle ihr habt desto größer die Chance das ihr den nächsten Knaller auf dem Markt schmeißt
> /Community weiter so, lasst euch nix erzählen und wenn ihr heulen wollt, heult das ihr keinen Job habt, ein Familienmitglied gestorben ist, euer Hund oder euer Auto geklaut wurde....aber nicht wegen nem MVP<---


/signed und 100% full ack


----------



## Eloit (1. Juli 2009)

Erstmal: Es ist sehr schade das Karash gegangen ist. War zwar auch nicht viel im WoW Forum unterwegs, seine Beitraege waren aber immer freundlich, informativ und vorallem respektvoll geschrieben.
Ich stimme einigen Teilen seines Postes zu - WoW WIRD und das ist ein FAKT definitiv zu einfach. Heule ich deswegen nur rum? Nein, denn mir macht das Spiel immer noch Spass (und das soll es doch, oder?)!
Komme vielleicht auch wieder Patches in die andere Richtung. Die Leute die zur Zeit immer nur am rum "whinen" sind sollten sich mal am eigenen Kopf packen und ihre Beitraege wenigstens sachlich und faktisch richtig niederschreiben.
Denn nur das bringt uns vorwaerts und zeigt Blizzard vielleicht auf was wirklich schief laeuft! Dies werden sie aber sowieso nicht tun - 95% der Spieler die z.Zt. so sind haben einfach zuviel "Fun am Flamen"...
Und das rueckt die komplette WoW Community in ein schlechtes Licht: Es geht doch auch schon damit los -> OMG, rofl ein "Hier Klasse einsetzen" hat mich gekillt. Ich bin einfach nur ein "highskilled" Spieler und diese Klasse ist bestimmt so OP das sie alles und jeden 1shottet. Was mache ich? Ich gehe ins WoW Forum und heule rum, anstatt mir Gedanken zu machen wie ich sie besiegen kann (ja Casuals koennen das auch). Wenn ich mir so den /2 oder die Foren anschaue denke ich echt das nurnoch Kiddies am rumlaufen sind. Viele Leute (Erwachsene SOWIE Kinder) denken auch das sie sich am Rechner alles erlauben koennen oder?

Habt ihr euch eig. alle schonmal Gedanken gemacht das viele Aenderungen von Blizzard sinnvoll waren. Viele die nach Classic Servern schreien wuerden sich ganz schoen umschauen wenn diese jemals eingefuehrt werden wuerden. Aber das wird eh niemanden interessieren. Viele haben einfach nur Lust alles negativ zu machen. Achja stimmt: Das ist die Mentalitaet der Deutschen! Kenne das leider auch bin in anderen Bereichen nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt einige Dinge die Blizzard zu sehr erleichtert das sieht jeder ein denke ich, aber trotzdem ueberwiegen die postiven Sachen und bei wem das nicht so ist...naja...ihr wisst schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem habt ihr Patch 3.2 schonmal gezockt? Fraktionswechsel sind vielleicht etwas uebertrieben allerdings freue ich mich auch darueber das ich jetzt 3 80er (in Monatelanger Arbeit hochgespielt) nicht einfach in die Tonne treten muss weil meine Freunde alle Horde zocken. Nicht alle Leute koennen sich in 1 Woche einfach mal so nen Charakter auf 80 hochpowern + Equip farmen.

So weit so gut

Eloit


----------



## Zwirbel (1. Juli 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Pass mal auf Männeken



der teil gefällt mir am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (1. Juli 2009)

@ sapper .


ich denke ich weiss noch was ich erzähle und im moment spiele ich ca. 2 stunden in der ganzen woche und war auch nie bei den pros dabei.


aber ich denke ach über 3/2 jahre kann ich es mir leisten das spiel von anfang an zu vergleichen und festzustellen das es eine falsche richtung einschlägt.


----------



## Gnorfal (1. Juli 2009)

eines noch:

Karash tritt zurück!

Karl Ranseier ist tot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Juli 2009)

So viel Drama hier... fast wie in einer der soaps im nachmittagprogramm.

was regt ihr euch auf? der kerl is gegangen und hat euch net mitgenommen? Wie schon ma erwähnt kenn ich den Kerl net.... is mir auch ansatzweise egal. 

Die änderungen nehme ich an... da ich ja die AGB angenommen habe... die teil des spieles sind.


Blizz als Geldorientiert zu schimpfen.... okay wusste nicht das blizz die Caritas ist und man als unternehmen kein geld verdienen darf mit ihrem produkt. Und das es deren produkt is dürfen die das ändern wie se wollen... 

Aber das beste hier ist ja immer noch das problem das wenn bestimmte meinungen nicht angenommen werden... man ein kleines kind sei... oder ähnliches. Kann man ja durchgehend hier lesen. Leuts es ist ein spiel..... ein gott verdammte spiel und wenn Hans Georg sagt es ist scheiße... toll was stört mich das? Ich finde es okay... und wenn der eine sagt das wow tot is oder so... is es seine sicht die andere nicht teilen müssen... wenn aber dann leute meinen alle müssten der meinung sein und flamen die wo es net sind... sollte man sich ma überlegen ob net genau diese idioten die alles zu ernst nehmen das ganze kaputt machen und genau diesen leuten damit sagen "Ey verpiss dich du noob.... deine meinung juckt uns net"

Aber echt.... ich weiß zwar schon das viele das hier zerpflücken werden.... aber bei denen sieht man das die nichts im echten leben machen und nur hier im board zu den ultra wächtern mutieren die se geren sein wollen.... un nebenbei vergessen die es is ein spiel und wenn es einem net gefällt gibt es noch andere games wo spaß machen können.


----------



## Rainaar (1. Juli 2009)

Eloit schrieb:


> ......seine Beitraege waren aber immer freundlich, informativ und vorallem respektvoll geschrieben.



Jepp, das kann man unterschreiben, sollten mehr Leute mal versuchen.


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> der teil gefällt mir am besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ey dein Avatar? Woher haste den? So einen will ich auch, der sieht ja aus wie mein Bruder xD Ist das nen Mampfi?


----------



## Letheras (1. Juli 2009)

Keinen Schimmer haben was der MVP damit ausdrücken will, aber trotzdem mal irgendwas rumschreien.
Vielleicht lest ihr euch das erstmal in Ruhe durch - Karrash hört nicht mit WoW auf. Er gibt nur seine Funktion und auch den "Status" eines MVP auf.
Und das einfach nur, weil er nicht mit dem einverstanden ist was sich der Schneesturm da immer wieder ausdenkt. 
Eben weil man bei den Entwicklern nicht mehr drauf hört was die Comm will, sondern man sich überlegt wie aus diesem großartigem MMO ein "Action-Adventure" zu machen ist. Nur damit man mehr von denen hier halten kann, die sowieso nicht in dieses Spiel gehören.
Das ist ein Rollenspiel - was das eigentlich bedeutet ist doch mindestens 80% der hier Rumgeifernden gar nicht zur Gänze klar, was ihre Beiträge in anderem Zusammenhang ins lächerliche ziehen würde.
Ihr laßt euch das Spiel zusammenschneiden und jubelt dabei auch noch. Das ist nicht lustig - das ist dämlich.

Edith zu dem unter mir: 



Sapper13 schrieb:


> _*Komm mal klar alter*_



-ohne Worte-


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Jepp, das kann man unterschreiben, sollten mehr Leute mal versuchen.




Man ich sag doch garnicht das der Typ unfreundlich ist. Ja und ich geb euch sogar recht sowas sollte es mehr geben. Aber hier verwechselt einer die Schlachtfelder. Ihm passt etwas persönlich nicht und er zieht die Konsequenz. Wenn er wirklich son Paladin (sprich edel) war, dann hätte er die Entscheidung mitgetragen und sich nicht einfach verpisst. Der Typ ist Paladin wtf Angstblase und durch! Es kommen auch wieder besser Zeiten wo er sich besser aufgehoben fühlt im Spiel

Ich höre doch nach 4 Jahren WoW nicht auf, weil ich mich jetzt in nen Blutelfen verwandeln kann? Ist doch geil! Hab ich noch nie gespielt mach ich vielleicht auch nie aber die option zu haben direkt auf 80.... das ist doch mal geil.

Da hätte er schon viel früher abhauen sollen. Als die ersten EP nerfs kamen und man von 1-60 nur noch 2-3 Tage brauchte. Da wäre ebenfalls kritik wichtig weil heute die Leute zwar wegen des Equips irgendwo bei 3k DPS rumeiern, aber eben nicht wissen wann sie mal die Finger vom Abzug nehmen sollen.

Nee Karash Du warst immer nett und freundlich, aber entweder die wollten dich rausmobben oder aber Du bist für mich neu Heulsuse. Nen richtiger Pala kneift die Arschbacken zusammen und setzt sich durch und macht weiter. 

Weichei! Komm mal klar alter Du bist doch keine 10 Jahre alt. Wegen so nem Scheiß echt lächerlich. Was nützt mir nen freundlich schreibender MVP wenn er bei sowas direkt den Sargdeckel zumacht (ÜBER SICH)!


----------



## Rainaar (1. Juli 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Man ich sag doch garnicht das der Typ unfreundlich......



Mein Beitrag war völlig ohne Bezug auf Eure Auseinanderzetzung bezüglich der Wichtigkeit eines MPVs - weil mich grüne Schrift genausowenig beeindruckt wie blaue ( ups Blasphemie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder rote oder sonst was. Mir ist´s einfach nur egal.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Juli 2009)

Letheras schrieb:


> Keinen Schimmer haben was der MVP damit ausdrücken will, aber trotzdem mal irgendwas rumschreien.
> Vielleicht lest ihr euch das erstmal in Ruhe durch - Karrash hört nicht mit WoW auf. Er gibt nur seine Funktion und auch den "Status" eines MVP auf.
> Und das einfach nur, weil er nicht mit dem einverstanden ist was sich der Schneesturm da immer wieder ausdenkt.
> Eben weil man bei den Entwicklern nicht mehr drauf hört was die Comm will, sondern man sich überlegt wie aus diesem großartigem MMO ein "Action-Adventure" zu machen ist. Nur damit man mehr von denen hier halten kann, die sowieso nicht in dieses Spiel gehören.
> ...



Ach so.... un das die auf die comm hören is net dämlich? Ich würde nach ner weile auch nicht mehr auf die comm hören und mein ding machen ob es den leuts vlt gefällt oder net... muss es ja net allen recht machen sondern nur denen die danke sagen... un das sind viel mehr als die wo heulen.

MVP status hin oder her... is nur ein titel und zählt generell genauso viel wie man es schreibt... hören die leute auf einen? Vlt... man is ja wichtig... muss man denen nachweinen wenn se sagen sie ham keinen bock mehr MVP zu sein? Nope.... ist doch ein platz frei als MVP... warum prügelen sich die spezialisten net drum? Oder is das zuviel aufwand?


----------



## Letheras (1. Juli 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> *Ach so.... un das die auf die comm hören is net dämlich? Ich würde nach ner weile auch nicht mehr auf die comm hören und mein ding machen ob es den leuts vlt gefällt oder net... *muss es ja net allen recht machen sondern nur denen die danke sagen... un das sind viel mehr _*als die wo*_ heulen.



/facepalm


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (1. Juli 2009)

Omg heult doch, braucht ihr jetzt schonwieder jemanden der euch bei eurer Miesmacherei unterstützt? Ernennt ihn doch zum Papst der gefallenen die immer Mosern aber sowieso nie aufhören...

Man man, wenn es euch keinen Spaß mehr macht, die Community euch ankotzt und euer einziger Freizeitinhalt davon lebt das ihr euch über Patchnotes aufregt, an "alte Zeiten" (das ich nicht lache...) denkt oder euch mit eurer Nerdgilde über all die anderen Idioten auf eurem Server ärgert..dann hört einfach auf. Ich verstehe nicht wie man etwas tun kann und dafür Geld bezahlt wenn es einen immer nur zu ärgern scheint. 
Ihr müsst das ja richtig genießen das ihr euch hier fühlen könnt wie die armen verlassenen die noch das "richtige WoW" kennen..meine Güte, schon fast Sektenartig diese Auswüchse...

Leistet lieber in eurem echten Leben was besonderes, und auf dem Weg dahin werdet ihr Dingen und Gegebenheiten begegnen die WIRKLICHE Sorgen bereiten...und wenn ihr dann mit dem selben feurigen Elan dagegen vorgeht ändert sich vielleicht mal was an eurer Umwelt zum besseren...

Aber he, ich bin hier in Deutschland...die Leute verkriechen sich lieber in eigenen kleinen Welten und mäkeln nur mit Stammtischparolen über Politik, Gesellschaft, andere Altersgruppen anstatt wirklich was zu tun. Und in ihrer Freizeit spielen manche sogar noch WoW...denn da sind sie "jemand" und können noch mehr meckern, nur das sie hier das Gefühl haben ein bischen etwas besonderes dabei zu sein wenn sie von "alten Zeiten" reden oder sich wiedermal eine "Berühmtheit" suchen die aufgehört hat um sich bei ihrem "traurigen Kampf" unterstützt zu fühlen..


Lächerlich, einfach Lächerlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spielt aus Spaß und wendet euren kritischen Blick der richtigen Welt zu...

Wird sowieso nicht fruchten, aber sowas musste mal gesagt werden...solche Leute gehören ausgelacht.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Juli 2009)

Letheras schrieb:


> /facepalm



*augenbraue hochzieht* Why? ist doch so...

Wenn es nach denen ginge wo gegen alles ist würde das game sich nicht entwickeln... und dann würden noch viel mehr heulen..... aber Blizz solte ma überlegen wenn se zuhören sollen denen die dankbar sind un sagen supi oder denen die sagen bläh allet scheiße allet zu easy...

Ganz nebenbei... die müssen uns auch net zuhören da die sucht uns an das spiel bindet und selbst wenn etlich rumschreien sie quiten das se immer noch da sind...

aber man merkt das du die meinung andere nicht siehst oder? Meine meinung ist... die ham das Geld und die wo es Programieren und sitzen somit am längeren hebel... wir sind die user... wir können entscheiden ob ja oder nein im bezug aufs spielen... das wars dann aber auch.


----------



## Letheras (1. Juli 2009)

EngraTodesklinge schrieb:


> bla blabla blaa blablablaaahahaa ... und so



Wie ich schon sagte - einfach mal informieren was der MVP ist, getan hat oder tun sollte/wollte, und dann nochmal herkommen - sich für die Sinnlosigkeit seiner Posts schämen. Öffentlich wenn möglich - sowas kann ein normal Denkender ja nicht so stehen lassen wollen.


----------



## Cembrotta (1. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich geht auch der nächste und danach wieder der nächste....

Karash mag sein das du ein guten ruf gehabt hast aber selbst schuld sag ich da nur....

Was hat dir jetzt dieser Posten gebracht?Nix,außer deinen Posts in diversen Foren,nach ein paar tagen kennt dich keine Sau mehr und deine ganze Arbeit was du geleistet hast schwindet dahin.

Also ich wünsch dir in Zukunft weiterhin viel glück aber ich bin nicht traurig das du gehst,im gegenteil freue ich mich darauf das so ein ""berühmter""community Mitglied die WoW Szene verlässt,dein Austritt beweist mir das WoW wirklich einfacher geworden ist,habe ich davor nicht so richtig gegelaubt und wenn ein Spiel einfach ist dann Spiele ich es ja gerne weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....

Und hört endlich damit auf in diversen Foren rumzuheulen wie scheiße doch die WoW Community ist,sie ist scheiße keine frage,aber gerade diese Community bindet mich weiterhin bei WoW.

Was gibt es besseres als wenn man von der stressigen Arbeit nach Hause kommt um ne Runde WoW zu spielen und nach dem einloggen erst im Handelschannel lesen muss wie die Kiddis sich beschimpfen,ich stehe dann immer vorm Aha erstmal und genieße diese Augenblicke,ehrlich das Amüsiert mich und ich kann mich ruhig entspannen....nach einem harten Arbeitstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (1. Juli 2009)

ICh weiß überhaupt nicht warum das wieder so ausartet hier,

/Blizzard weiter so! Je mehr kohle ihr habt desto größer die Chance das ihr den nächsten Knaller auf dem Markt schmeißt
/Community weiter so, lasst euch nix erzählen und wenn ihr heulen wollt, heult das ihr keinen Job habt, ein Familienmitglied gestorben ist, euer Hund oder euer Auto geklaut wurde....aber nicht wegen nem MVP<---

Es geht, zumindest mir nicht, so dadrum das er MVP war sonder auch einer der wenigen die mal die Fahne für ordentlichen Umgang hoch gehalten haben.
Er hat geholfen und war kritisch, Punkt. Schade das er geht. Ob nun MVP oder nicht ist erstmal nicht so wichtig.

Aber wenn ich hier so manche Beiträge lese, Frage ich mich ob meine Grundversorgung im alter mit so klein Geistern wirklich noch möglich ist.

Man man gibt schon behämmerte Leute auf der Welt. Aber wie man so schön sagt.

Es muss solche und solche geben.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Juli 2009)

Ihr habt ja recht!

Blizzard stellt um auf ultimatives casualgaming! Aber wenn, dann sollen sie es auch richtig machen!!

Welcher Casual kann schon jeden Tag die Tagesquest in den Heros machen? Da lach ich doch mal schlapp! Ein Casual mit 2 Std spielen pro Woche hat davon garnichts!

Und da überall und immer "investierte Zeit + Aufwand = Ertrag" ist, sollte man doch gleich mal die folgende Punkte für optimales Casualgaming einführen:

-einen Goldshop! 
JAWOHL! Die blöden ProPooser haben nur einen Vorteil weil sie Wow spielen! Also MUß dem Casual die Möglichkeit gegeben werden, auch ohne zu spielen an viel Gold zu kommen! Denn das braucht er auch für die weiteren Punkte:

Wieso eigentlich in Heros rennen? Jedem sollte der Endcontent offen stehen! Also verkaufen wir doch die neuen T-Sets gegen Gold! Ob dafür wer farmt oder es sich im Goldshop holt ist jedem selbst überlassen!

-Charerstellung auf 80!
Alle Klassen werden doch einander angepaßt! Also warum soll ich , wenn ich schon nen 80er habe nochmal weiter unten beginnen? Das macht doch keinen Sinn!

- Accountgebundene T-Sets & Erfolge & Mounts
Hallo??? Warum soll ich mit anderen Chars nochmal alles machen was ich schon mit einem gemacht habe?? Da ist mir doch meine Zeit zu schade!! Los los! go go go! Ändert das!!

- Jederzeit Umtauschrecht für T-Sets
Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern? Gestern war ich noch ne Paladinblutelfe, heute bin ich ne Draneipriesterin! Dementsprechend kann es nicht sein, dass ich ständig neue T-Sets holen muß! Man sollte sie gegen einen geringe Goldgebühr eintauschen können!

- Bosskämpfe
Warum machen eigentlich Bosse schaden? Als Casualgamer will ich sie ja auch mal legen! ABER dafür Guides durchlesen? Oder mich mit meiner Klasse beschäftigten? Oh lol! Get a reallife! Bosse sollten ab jetzt keinen Schaden mehr machen sondern sich nach ner bestimmten Zeit immer schneller hoch heilen! Entweder man schafft es oder man muß halt aufhören! Aber wipen ist zu teuer, informieren ist zu kompliziert!

- Flugpunkte = Portpunkte
Wieso gibt es eigentlich noch die Goblinairlines? Viel zu aufwendig! Man könnte da Portpunkte hinsetzen damit man nicht so langwierig fliegen muß! Und hat man einen, kann man sich an jeden Portpunkt porten! Ist ja quatsch, das man die erst besuche muß!

- Pvp-Gear
Ist ja voll der Witz das man dafür was tun muß! Wenn ich Pvp spiele will ich gleich sofort ne Chance gegen alle haben! Also sollte es zumindestens ein Erstausrüstungsset geben, was von besseren Sets nur knapp übertroffen wird!

- Und übrigens! Niveau schmiert man sich ins Gesicht, in Wow braucht man es nicht!

So! Es wird zwar keiner mehr in Instanzen gehen weil er weder nen Quest dafür hat, noch nen Rollenspieltechnischen Hintergrund, sich nichtmal ne interessante Beute daraus erwartet oder es auch nur Ansatzweise spannend ist so nen Boss zu legen aber:

Wer hier was dagegen hat ist ein blöder AngeberPro der nur mit seinem doofen Equip posen will! Den warum soll ich mich mit einem Spiel befassen was ich spielen will?

Welcome into the World of Witzcraft


----------



## Noxiel (1. Juli 2009)

So ich habe mich wieder durch die letzten fünf Seiten gewühlt und gewisse Unzulänglichkeiten entfernt. 

Aber es stimmt mich zumindest gewissermaßen nachdenklich, wenn ich sehen muß wie kleinste und auch berechtigte Kritik am Status Quo in einer Welle von Verleumdungen und schlechter Argumentation untergeht. Wenn sich manche User mit ihrer Meinung zum Spiel, was Chancen auf Wandel und Veränderung von Spielmechaniken angeht, genauso im wirklichen Leben gebärden, dann hoffe ich ganz stark das von denen niemand in die Politik geht. 

Eine derart ausgeprägte Form von Lethargie ist mir selten untergekommen.


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> ICh weiß überhaupt nicht warum das wieder so ausartet hier,
> 
> /Blizzard weiter so! Je mehr kohle ihr habt desto größer die Chance das ihr den nächsten Knaller auf dem Markt schmeißt
> /Community weiter so, lasst euch nix erzählen und wenn ihr heulen wollt, heult das ihr keinen Job habt, ein Familienmitglied gestorben ist, euer Hund oder euer Auto geklaut wurde....aber nicht wegen nem MVP<---
> ...



Achso es geht Dir um das Paladingen in uns allen?

okay das verstehe ich natürlich. Ich mags auch nicht ständig angelolt oder gerofelt zu werden. Aber meinst du MVP zu sein und Karash zu heißen führt automatisch dazu Menschen in ihrem Verhalten zu verändern.

Ich denke das ist vergleichbar mit Spenden in die 3. Welt wo wir ja auch seid 2 Jahren wissen das wir über Jahre Spendenoranisationsleiter/Mitarbeiter oder so Früchtchen wie Robert Mugabe subventioniert haben.

Nein ich möchte mal klarstellen das auch ich immer versucht habe diese ganzen Leute die sich wie die asozialen auf nem Server ständig nur mit 

deine Mudda alter

Heil Hilter /im brachland

Scheiß Deutscher

Scheiß Ausländer

Geh doch Du noob

zu resozialisieren, aber irgendwann frast Du dich einfach nur warum? Wofür soll man das machen wenn asozial sein eigentlich von der COmmunity als Cool bezeichnet wird. Viele Leute finden doch noch nichtmal eine Anteilnahme notwendig wenn Leuten die Gildenbank leergeräumt wurde oder ähnliches.

Ey lol alta wayne.

Und da kommt jetzt Captain Palakarash her und der rückts gerade? Noch anmaßender gehts ja wohl nicht mehr. Kommt mal alle nen Augenblick vom Rechner weg und geht mal in die Innenstädte. Da siehst genauso aus, da wird auch viel gepöbelt u.s.w. Und Paladinchen will das jetzt ändern? 

Hör auf zu träumen fräulein.


----------



## Tikume (1. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aber es stimmt mich zumindest gewissermaßen nachdenklich, wenn ich sehen muß wie kleinste und auch berechtigte Kritik am Status Quo in einer Welle von Verleumdungen und schlechter Argumentation untergeht.



Darum ging es hier nur nicht.

Der TE hat einen Thread erstellt mit dem Quote und das garniert mit "WoW ist TOT!" (hat er mittlerweile rauseditiert).
Was für Reaktionen sind da schon zu erwarten, zumal es "Wow ist zu leicht" und "Wow ist tot" Threads so oft gibt dass es langsam öde wird.

Wenn Die Zeugen Jehovas jeden tag 10 mal bei Dir klingeln um den Weltuntergang zu verkünden begrüßt Du sie irgendwann auch mit einem Eimer Wasser.

Abgesehn davon verstehe ich nicht warum jeder der mit einem Spiel aufhört noch seinen Haufen hinterlassen muss. Aber gerade die Ex-Fanboys sind da tief getroffen wohl.
Am Ende ist der Grund aber nicht dass Sachen geändert werden, sondern einfach nur der dass die Leute sich 4 Jahre Lang die volle Ladung gegeben und es übertrieben haben. 
Wenn ich 4 Jahre lang nur Pizza fresse werde ich danach auch verkünden dass Pizza früher viel besser schmeckte und jetzt total eklig wäre.


----------



## Thrainan (1. Juli 2009)

Mich wundert es das man Karadingsbums kennen muss. Seit wann ist es Pflicht ins offizielle Forum zu gehen? Meiner Meinung nach hat jemand, der glaubt er wäre in irgendeiner Art und Weiße wichtig, weil er in einem Forum öfter mal was schreibt ein ernsthaftes Problem. 

Ich denke diese ganze "früher war alles besser" Mentalität ist eh sehr unerlich. Wo ist das Problem das man leichter an seine Ausrüstung kommt, oder diese Teilweise umtauscht. Ich habe früher ja auch in kauf genommen das ich länger farmen musste als heute, aber würde ich das heute noch? Erlich gesagt nein. Und das geht den meisten anderen auch so. Wer wirklich meint er habe das bedürfniss wieder Monatelang farmen zu müssen um irgendwas zu erreichen sollte sich ganz ernsthaft gedanken machen ob er diese Energie nicht lieber woanders investiert.


----------



## Tikume (1. Juli 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem das man leichter an seine Ausrüstung kommt, oder diese Teilweise umtauscht.



Früher haben halt die Typen die sich verklickt haben die GMs belämmert. Ergebnis ist dasselbe. Ein Pseudo-Problem also.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Darum ging es hier nur nicht.
> 
> Der TE hat einen Thread erstellt mit dem Quote und das garniert mit "WoW ist TOT!" (hat er mittlerweile rauseditiert).
> Was für Reaktionen sind da schon zu erwarten, zumal es "Wow ist zu leicht" und "Wow ist tot" Threads so oft gibt dass es langsam öde wird.
> ...



Ich denke in mehr als 20 Seiten hat sich der Thread, selbst wenn dieses "WoW ist tot" herauseditiert wurde, ein wenig weiterentwickelt, als über diese flache Schlagwort. Einige Ansätze sind zumindest erkennbar, das dem so ist. 

Was den Pizza Vergleich angeht: Ich denke es ging Karash eher darum, dass er sagt: Die Pizza schmeckt immernoch total gut, aber langsam kommt da ein gewisser Nachgeschmack auf. Ihr verwendet doch nicht etwa Analogkäse um mehr Pizzen für weniger Kosten zu verkaufen? Dadurch sinkt zwar die Qualität, der Umsatz kann trotzdem gesteigert werden.

Und das es mit jedem Patch und einhergehender Spielerleichterungen mehr Proteste und Diskussionen um den eingeschlagenen Weg von Blizzard gibt, scheint mir keine Einbildung zu sein.


----------



## Letheras (1. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Abgesehn davon verstehe ich nicht warum jeder der mit einem Spiel aufhört noch seinen Haufen hinterlassen muss.



Du verstehst ne ganze Menge nicht - hier hat nie einer mit dem Spiel aufgehört. 
Wieso hinterläßt also du hier deinen Haufen?


----------



## J_0_T (1. Juli 2009)

Letheras schrieb:


> Du verstehst ne ganze Menge nicht - hier hat nie einer mit dem Spiel aufgehört.
> Wieso hinterläßt also du hier deinen Haufen?



Hmm.... kann man dich ja auch fragen oder? Den produktiv ist das ja nicht was du postest im momend.


----------



## Hautbaer (1. Juli 2009)

Nach zwei Seiten konnte ich nicht mehr weiter lesen da sonst mein 2. Frühstück 
den Tisch garniert hätte. Kein Wunder bei der Sch**** die hier zum großteil geschrieben wird!!

mimimi ich kenn den net
mimimi mir gefällt das Spiel, geht doch wo anders hin
mimimi ich bin ein toller Forenposer
mimimi warum nen Beitrag darüber
mimimi meine Hose zwickt

*kotz*

Sicher wird hier zu häufig und zu übertrieben Diskutiert wie schlecht WoW ist.
Und ja es nervt gewaltig.
XYZ is coming... what ever -.-

Der Großteil der sogenannten Community hier auf Buffed ist schlicht blind, was unterschiedliche Inhalte rund um WoW betrifft.
Traurig... aber jeder formt sein Vergnügen auf seine Art und das ist ja auch in Ordnung.
Nur bitte haltet euch doch einfach mal zurück wenn ein Thema nicht euren Interessen entspricht oder ihr keine Ahnung habt.

Viele Inhalte in unserem (geliebten) Spiel haben sich nicht nur zum positiven verändert aber scheinbar muss erst die Farbe Lila
aus dem Spiel genommen werden um eure ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Letheras (1. Juli 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Hmm.... kann man dich ja auch fragen oder? Den produktiv ist das ja nicht was du postest im momend.



Oh Gott .. der schon wieder. Hatte ich nicht schon vorhin klar gemacht, dass ich mit dir nicht reden mag?

Und doch, ja - ich sehe meine ersten Posts schon als konstruktiv an. Nur wirds nie fruchten andere zum denken bewegen zu wollen .. im Internet.
*'internet is for porn' trällernd davon hüpf und dann und wann ein LoL und kackn4p einstreu*

Edith meint noch gehört zu haben - Verallgemeinerungen sind alle falsch.


----------



## Tikume (1. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und das es mit jedem Patch und einhergehender Spielerleichterungen mehr Proteste und Diskussionen um den eingeschlagenen Weg von Blizzard gibt, scheint mir keine Einbildung zu sein.



Es gibt verschiedene Sorten Spieler. Die fanatischeren sind in der regel auch forenaktiver, die gemäßigten schauen in Foren oft nicht mal rein.

Was mir zudem noch extrem auffällt ist, dass das geheule die Instanzen wären zu leicht, oft von Spielern kommt die in Ulduar kaum einen Fuss in der Tür haben. Und da frage ich mich ernsthaft ob man hier von einem Papageien-Syndrom sprechen kann.

Abgesehn davon vergessen viele Spieler dass Wow eben auch genau damit dass alles fluffig und einfach ist zu Release sie selbst angezogen hat. Wer die alten MMO's wie EQ, UO oder Daoc kennt wird mir da zustimmen.


----------



## Woolv (1. Juli 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Kay.... kenne die person nicht und das nun was schlimmes passiert weil die person net mehr da is glaube ich auch net.
> 
> Eigendlich sind nur die spieler tot wo sagen ein spiel sei tot... un zwar tot im gehirn. [Hmm.... netter spruch^^ Sinloss aber nett]
> 
> ...



Es geht nun wirklich nicht um eine einzelne Person. Es geht um einen Trend, der sich immer weiter fortsetzt. Und es kann sehr schnell eine Lawine von Kündigungen ausgelöst werden, weil viele Leute auch nur noch spielen, weil sie Freunde gefunden haben, und das nicht nur im Spiel. Der Rest, der dann noch übrig bleibt, wird dann sehen, wie "schön" sich das Spiel noch spielt.


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> So ich habe mich wieder durch die letzten fünf Seiten gewühlt und gewisse Unzulänglichkeiten entfernt.
> 
> Aber es stimmt mich zumindest gewissermaßen nachdenklich, wenn ich sehen muß wie kleinste und auch berechtigte Kritik am Status Quo in einer Welle von Verleumdungen und schlechter Argumentation untergeht. Wenn sich manche User mit ihrer Meinung zum Spiel, was Chancen auf Wandel und Veränderung von Spielmechaniken angeht, genauso im wirklichen Leben gebärden, dann hoffe ich ganz stark das von denen niemand in die Politik geht.
> 
> Eine derart ausgeprägte Form von Lethargie ist mir selten untergekommen.




Mit anderen Worten Du bezeichnest die Leute die es einfach akzeptieren als lethargisch, weil sie nicht alle zu einem MVP ernannt werden wollen und als Pala rerollen?

Mal ehrlich Du lebst doch davon was hier abgeht. Ich kann zwar deine Kritik an meiner oder auch der Argumentation manches anderen ein Stückweit nachvollziehen, aber wenn ich Dampf unterm Hut hab, dann schreib ich hier keine Essays oder lyrische Ergüsse....DANN MUSS ES RAUS MEISTER!

Dieses Rumgeheule ist so alt wie WoW. MC Nerf, BWL nerf, AQ 40 nerf mimimi <-- mir wird die Möglichkeit genommen wenigstens virtuel außergewöhnlich zu sein xD

Komm wie oft muss man hier im Forum genau wie im BLizzforum unterschwälig lesen das es den Leute doch nur um ihr alter Ego geht. Da will man ihnen die Möglichkeit nehmen nicht mehr der Einzige zu sein. Und wenn sie dann mal Foren durchblättern und statistiken lesen, dann merken sie noch nichtmal das es schon lange vor dem Grund ihrer Kritik keinen Anlass gab sich als Unikum zu bezeichnen. Warum? Weil sie es einfach nicht waren und nie sein werden!

Stell Dir mal vor alle Schwarzen hätten zu beginn der Karriere von Michael Jackson gesagt so will ich auch sein. Und stell Dir weiter mal vor das hätte auch funktoniert! Wäre doch witzige gewesen, dann gäb es das worauf die Schwarzen stolz sind, nämlich ihre afroamerikanischen Wurzeln garnicht mehr. Warum? Weil sie alle weiß geworden wären!

Es ist jedoch bewiesen das jeder Mensch immer nach Macht strebt. Das liegt in der Natur des Menschen. Schafft er es nicht im beruflichen, versucht er es im privaten. Und genau dort befinden wir uns. In einem möglichen privaten Betätigungsfeld. Nur hier gibts feste Regel und diese möchtegern mächtigen kommen seid anfang WoW nicht damit klar, das es für sie keine Macht gibt. Dennoch versuchen sie ebenfalls seid Anfang an sich eine Lobby aufzubauen. 

Schreibt mal alle das ihr euer Account verkauft wenn der Server nciht nächste Stunde wieder on ist.
Schreibt mal alle das ihr euer Account verkauft wenn die, die Klassenänderung durchführen.

Ja sie versuchen Anhänger hinter sich zu versammeln. Aber die breite Masse will nur zocken. Ihnen ist es echt vollkommen egal was ihr hier auf buffed oder Blizzard macht. Sie haben Spaß sich abends mit ihren GildenkollegenINNEN einen schönen abend zu machen. Sie interessieren sich auch nicht über "Sommerlochfüller" von Spielezeitungsportalen um mal wieder dampf in die Community zu pusten. Sie sehen euch als simple Erfüllungsgehilfen bei QUests oder aber bei Equipmentproblemen. Mehr nicht! Und da man wirklich weiß, das Blizzard auf so o. g. Drohungen oder Kindergartenreaktionen eben nicht reagieren, muss doch irgendwann mal in den Köpfen ankommen das man es anders macht oder?


----------



## J_0_T (1. Juli 2009)

Letheras schrieb:


> Oh Gott .. der schon wieder. Hatte ich nicht schon vorhin klar gemacht, dass ich mit dir nicht reden mag?
> 
> Und doch, ja - ich sehe meine ersten Posts schon als konstruktiv an. Nur wirds nie fruchten andere zum denken bewegen zu wollen .. im Internet.
> *'internet is for porn' trällernd davon hüpf und dann und wann ein LoL und kackn4p einstreu*
> ...



oO Nun..... warum antwortest du dann? Zwingt dich keiner dazu...

aber so langsam wirste echt kontra-produktiv... Un hey... anderen ne meinung aufzu drücken ist nicht das gehirn anregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was mir zudem noch extrem auffällt ist, dass das geheule die Instanzen wären zu leicht, oft von Spielern kommt die in Ulduar kaum einen Fuss in der Tür haben. Und da frage ich mich ernsthaft ob man hier von einem Papageien-Syndrom sprechen kann.




xD das ist mal ne Aussage. Du hast recht, aber kannst Du dir das erklären? Ich kanns! 3-4k DPS zu haben mit nem DK oder nen Paladin ist ja kein Problem, aber jeder Raid ist gnadenloser als ne 5er Heroini Gruppe (die man leider teilweise sehr schwer bauen muss). Da werden so Leute ruck zu aussortiert wenn sie eben "nur" 3-4 k Dps fahren, aber von der spielemechanik keinen Plan haben. So gesehen z. B. bei nem Fullepic Naxx 10er DK in HDB Hero. Jeder nur ansatzweise wirbelnde oder AOE erzeugende Mob wurde im Augenblick seines Wirkens entsprechend bekuschelt.

Grüzze

Sapper


----------



## Noxiel (1. Juli 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten Du bezeichnest die Leute die es einfach akzeptieren als lethargisch, weil sie nicht alle zu einem MVP ernannt werden wollen und als Pala rerollen?


Nein, lies was ich geschrieben habe....



Sapper13 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich Du lebst doch davon was hier abgeht. Ich kann zwar deine Kritik an meiner oder auch der Argumentation manches anderen ein Stückweit nachvollziehen, aber wenn ich Dampf unterm Hut hab, dann schreib ich hier keine Essays oder lyrische Ergüsse....DANN MUSS ES RAUS MEISTER!


Wenn du dich dabei unbedingt wie die Axt im Walde verhalten willst, kann ich das verstehen; versteh' du dann bitte aber auch, dass du die längste Zeit bei Buffed als User registriert warst.






Tikume schrieb:


> Es gibt verschiedene Sorten Spieler. Die fanatischeren sind in der regel auch forenaktiver, die gemäßigten schauen in Foren oft nicht mal rein.



Wobei mir da noch keine empirischen Studien bekannt sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dieser Fakt wird meines Wissen jedoch gerne als allgemeingültig für derlei Diskussionen herangezogen. Aber würde das im Umkehrschluß nicht genauso heißen, dass die Fraktion, der ich nenne sie mal Royalisten (den absoluten Verteidigern der Blizzard'schen Geschäftspolitik), genauso unrepräsentativ ist.?


----------



## spacekeks007 (1. Juli 2009)

Hab mir mal einige sachen weiter durchgelesen.. naja kann immer noch nicht verstehen warum dieser aufruhr da ist.. klar mag er ein erwas naja wie soll man das sagen "beliebter" spieler oder bekannter spieler gewesen sein aber er war immer noch ein spieler.

er wird nicht gezwungen zu spielen soll er den flimmerkasten ausmachen wenns ihm nicht passt oder was anderes spielen denn es ist nur ein spiel 

und in spätestens nem monat oder in dme dreh ist er mal wieder unbekannt was er von meiner seite aus auch schon jetzt war.
keute kommen und gehen und sollten sich nicht so wichtig sehen ist nur nen spiel und davon haben se nix wenn se den pc ausmachen.

wenn er was bewirken will soll er bei blizzard anfangen dort sollte man aber schon einige fähigkeiten mitbringen als nur gut im spiel zu sein und etwas pseudo bekannt.


also macht keinen kasper um soeinen der geht nur weil es ihm momentan nicht in den kram passt wie es mit wow aussieht. soll er gehen und evtl nen anderes spiel spielen vieleicht ist es dort für ihn schöner weil es grad anfängt und er dann wieder von damals erzöhlen kann wie es da war und alles besser und bla bla bla.

demnächst schreib ich auch ich höre mit spiel xxx auf weil es nicht mehr das ist was es einmal war und fangen mit spiel yyy an weil es grad anfängt und ...bla bla bla 



P.s. mi mi mi einer geht andere rücken nach der lauf der dinge
man kennt den typen nicht privat und weiss nicht wer da hinter dem kasten hockt und wie er so als person ist.


wer fehler findet kanns e einstecken und sich nen keks freuen


----------



## Camô (1. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und das es mit jedem Patch und einhergehender Spielerleichterungen mehr Proteste und Diskussionen um den eingeschlagenen Weg von Blizzard gibt, scheint mir keine Einbildung zu sein.



Ich weiß nicht, ist es nicht nur vielleicht ein gewöhnungsbedürftiger Trend geworden? Inzwischen wird Blizzard sogar kritisiert, derart schnell neuen T9-Content zu liefern. Und das in einem Zeitraum, in dem der Großteil der WoW-Spieler, noch nicht einmal Ulduar betreten hat. Vor 3.1 musste man monatelang warten, die Kritik war sogar berechtigt.
Jetzt ist es doch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis nach Ankündigung eines Patches oder eines simplen Hotfixes Threads erstellt werden, die innerhalb weniger Stunden 20 Seiten voller Stumpfsinn enthalten. Denn worin arten solche Threads in der Regel aus? Karash kritisierte die fehlende Identifikation des Spielers mit dessen Avatar und Spielwelt. Auf den ersten Seiten fragt man sich noch, wer zum Teufel das überhaupt ist. Jetzt könnte man 70% des Inhalts in den 3.2-Flamethread kopieren und keine Sau würde es merken.
Ich denke, dass gewisse User einfach nur darauf warten, einen derartigen Thread zu erstellen. Schnell mal eben die kompletten Patchnotes reineditiert und ein dahingeklatschtes /discuss daneben und schon fällt die Community in das alltägliche "Gegenseitigzerfleischen" zurück, dessen 2 Fronten immer in Pros und Casuals zu gliedern sind.
Du als Admin solltest diesbezüglich doch schon gemerkt haben, dass sich nicht nur WoW geändert hat.
Flamen ist längst nicht mehr so verpönt, wie es sein sollte. Jeder leugnet es, viele tun es.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Abgesehn davon verstehe ich nicht warum jeder der mit einem Spiel aufhört noch seinen Haufen hinterlassen muss. Aber gerade die Ex-Fanboys sind da tief getroffen wohl.
> Am Ende ist der Grund aber nicht dass Sachen geändert werden, sondern einfach nur der dass die Leute sich 4 Jahre Lang die volle Ladung gegeben und es übertrieben haben.
> Wenn ich 4 Jahre lang nur Pizza fresse werde ich danach auch verkünden dass Pizza früher viel besser schmeckte und jetzt total eklig wäre.



Ich verstehe es schon. Weil Wow eben ein Hobby ist. Mensch ärgere dich nicht kannst du spielen und in die Ecke schmeißen. Wenn du es wieder hervorholst, fängst du von vorne an.

In Wow entwickelt sich der Char und man feilt ein wenig an ihm herum, kriegt neue Möglichkeiten & Fähigkeiten und und und man bastelst sich seine eigene kleine virtuelle Figur in einer virtuellen (Rollenspiel?)Welt, die man hegt und pflegt.

Man läßt sie angeln, mit anderen Figuren interagieren, sei das jetzt in Gruppen oder auf dem Schlachtfeld.

Praktisch eine Neverendingstory.

Ich dachte DU spielst Rollenspiele? Solltest du das nicht wissen? 

Und wenn jemand konstruktive Kritik äussert (wie es vor ein paar Beiträgen schon jemand gesagt hat), dann macht er damit klar: Ich mag es eigentlich aber es gibt Punkte die ich nicht wirklich gut finde. Oder wie in diesem Fall: "Die Entwicklung beunruhigt mich."

Wer schreibt den bei Buffed die Klassentheads? Sind das alle feste Mitarbeiter? Was ist wenn da einer sagt:"Tut mir leid! Aber das Spiel entwickelt sich in eine Richtung die mir nicht gefällt!" Wir er dann mit einem "Oh lol get a reallife!!" gekickt? Hat er deshalb kein Leben? 

Es gibt halt Leute die in einer Community etwas beitragen ohne Lohn zu erwarten! Man erinnere an Damokles! Natürlich ist es eine Selbstbestätigung wenn man überwiegend gute Kritik bekommt, aber ist das dann purer eigennutz? Hat er daraus einen herblichen Vorteil? Oder ist es nicht irgendwo auch sozial andere daran teilhaben zu lassen?

Aber sowas wird heutzutage leider nicht mehr verstanden! 

"Entweder du bist der gleichen Meinung oder du kannst gehen!" das ist es was die nächste Generation Wow-Spieler ausmacht! Als ob sie direkt von Blizzard gesteuert werden!^^ Kann man sich bessere Kunden vorstellen? Ich denke nicht!

Also warum soll jemand nicht wenigstens mal einen Denkanstoss in die Masse werfen? Fragen ob nur er das so sieht, oder andere auch der Meinung sind?

Blizzard würde sich mal gut daran tun verhalten zu analysieren! Es gibt die Möglichkeit langfristig Geld zu machen oder kurzfristig sehr viel. Und viele die Wow schon etwas länger spielen haben das Gefühl, Blizzard möchte in kürzester Zeit noch MEHR Geld aus Wow ziehen. Langfristig wird das Wow kaputt machen aber hey was solls?

Kritik ist ja nicht erwünscht! 



Und übrigens: 

Nein ich war noch nicht in Ulduar! Ich bin in einer "Casual"Gilde! Und mich nervt es tierisch das keine Questreihen mehr gibt wie in BC! Wo man wenigstens für den Schlüssel für Kara oder Arkatraz noch in Instanzen mußte!

Das wirkt sich auf das gesamte Gameplay aus! Spieler wollen schneller mehr! Sei es jetzt als frischer 80 sofort in ne Hero oder Nax. Und das Niveau läßt auch allgemein total nach! Vor einem Jahr wären hier noch einige Beiträge sofort gelöscht und die User für ihre Kommentare verwarnt worden. Aber hey! Das ist wohl das neue Wow!

Früher bin ich äussert gerne Random gegangen! Heute tu ich mir das immer seltener an.... sind die Spieler schuld wenn sie per "Werbt einen Freund" auf 80 hochrushen und sich sofort in einer Hero anmelden können? Wieso? Wenn es doch geht?

Statt Neuerungen in den alten Gebieten einzuführen wurde nur streng am Endcontent gearbeitet! Das Ergbniss haben wir jetzt: Alles kurz darunter ist tot! Somit hat Blizzard 90 % vom Spiel kaputt gemacht! Um es mal so zu sagen: *Selfpwnd*

Kein Wunder das die Twinker schneller twinken wollen! Was bleibt über? Nax und Ulduar! Demnächst Ulduar und die neue Instanz! 

Und warum? "Was du willst nach Nax? Oh lol! Geh Herotagesquests machen! Da kannste dir viel besseres Equip für holen!"

Naja jedem das seine......


----------



## kurnthewar (1. Juli 2009)

es wird so kommen der patch wird aufgespielt und fertig. 

wer spielen will wird es tun und wer nicht mehr spielen will wird es sein lassen. 

es ist nunmal unmöglich es allen recht zu machen. mittlerweile wird ja alles an dem spiel nur noch schlecht geredet aber gezockt wird es trotzdem.

wenn sich einer gegen marken ein token tauscht bricht für mich keine welt zusammen. wenn einer mit wow anfängt und nun mit level 20 reiten kann stört mich das das wenig. 


mir past auch nicht jede änderung aber deswegen ist nicht gleich alles schlecht.


nur der trend bewegt sich nunmal nur noch richtung encounter und das bekommen die leute.


----------



## Lobiño (1. Juli 2009)

Wäre jemand so bitte so nett und könnte uns auch mal einen Link zu diesem WoW-Thread machen? (In der Zwischenzeit suche ich mal weiter...)

 Nochmal meine Frage: Soweit ich das verstanden habe, hört er nicht auf. Er tritt doch lediglich seinen MVP-Status ab.



Tikume schrieb:


> Abgesehn davon vergessen viele Spieler dass Wow eben auch genau damit dass alles fluffig und einfach ist zu Release sie selbst angezogen hat.



/sign 

 Auch wenn mir jetzt viele vielleicht nicht zustimmen mögen, aber WoW war schon immer leicht konzipert. Natürlich gab es Raidinstanzen, doch der Charakteraufbau, die Talente, die Ausrüstung und vor allem die Spielmechanik einer Klasse waren alles andere als schwer, um hier nur ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.

PS: @Ohrensammler: Aaaarrrgh! Das heißt "Don Quijote". Ich weiß, der Duden erlaubt "Quichotte", aber ich krieg' Ohrenkrebs, wenn ich das höre... (*haha* passt ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn du dich dabei unbedingt wie die Axt im Walde verhalten willst, kann ich das verstehen; versteh' du dann bitte aber auch, dass du die längste Zeit bei Buffed als User registriert warst.




Entschuldige bitte. Wenn wir uns alle nur liebhaben sollen dann macht das keinen Sinn. Du musst auch mal nen hartes Wort akzeptieren. Versetz dich doch mal in die Situation der breiten Masse.

Immer wieder wird von uns verlangt wir sollen Mitleid haben. Dann horchen wir auf, denn wir sind ja nicht alles gefühlskalte Schweine, doch dann wieder nur son Nippes. 

Da kann einem die Hutschnur hochgehen ganz ehrlich. Dann schreibt doch in den AGB´s rein. Ihr dürft hier nicht laut diskutieren, ihr dürf nur ganz liebilie sein. 

Kann die Haltung aber auch verstehen. Wenn ihr das legitimieren würdet, müsstet ihr noch Minderheitenschutz einführen: Papa Noxiel der Sapper hat gesagt.....
Sapper ist das war? Ja papa! Rauf auf dein Zimmer xD

Nee man muss sich das leben auch nicht zu schwer machen...verstehe euch schon. Bevor ich meinen edlen Charakterplaner aufs Spiel setze, nähh da halte ich lieber den Ball flach. Und Sapper mit Maulkorb ist auch noch ganz okay.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass gewisse User einfach nur darauf warten, einen derartigen Thread zu erstellen. Schnell mal eben die kompletten Patchnotes reineditiert und ein dahingeklatschtes /discuss daneben und schon fällt die Community in das alltägliche "Gegenseitigzerfleischen" zurück, dessen 2 Fronten immer in Pros und Casuals zu gliedern sind.
> Du als Admin solltest diesbezüglich doch schon gemerkt haben, dass sich nicht nur WoW geändert hat.
> Flamen ist längst nicht mehr so verpönt, wie es sein sollte. Jeder leugnet es, viele tun es.



Ja die Tendenzen sind mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ironie, ja sogar Sarkasmus können für mich in einer guten Diskussion allgegenwärtig sein, solange sie mit bedacht und nicht mit dem Vorschlaghammer eingesetzt werden. Leider beherrscht die große gesichtslose Masse das nicht, sondern ergibt sich in den üblichen Beleidigungen. Da hast du ganz Recht Camô. Auch noch kurz einwerfen möchte ich, dass ich ehrenamtlicher Moderator und kein bezahlter Admin bin. Sprich ich bin einfacher User mit phänomenalen, fast kosmischen Kräften auf einem winzigkleinen Lebensraum....


Das sich WoW verändert hat, ist mir zum ersten Mal mit Burning Crusade aufgefallen und meine persönliche Reißleine zum Spiel, habe ich vor knapp zwei Jahren gekappt. Was ich so tragisch finde, ist nicht die vorhandene Masse an Spielern, welche sagen, dass ihnen WoW auch trotz den Veränderungen noch Spaß macht, sondern die Aufforderung an etwaige Kritiker, doch den Hut zu nehmen wenn ihnen das Spiel nicht passt. Hier wird ein für mich unschönes Verhaltensmuster an den Tag gelegt, dass ich gerne mit den drei Affen "Nichts hören, nichts sehen, nicht sagen" versinnbildlichen will. Nach dem Motto, solange mich die Veränderung nicht stört, kann sie auch nicht so wichtig sein. Es gab in den Geschichtsbüchern des wirklichen Lebens schon genügend Beispiele, bei dem man sehenden Auges in eine menschliche Tragödie geschlittert ist. 

Wobei ich hier nur das Verhaltensmuster kritisiere und keine Wertigkeit zwischen WoW und realen Ereignisse vornehme.




Sapper13 schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte. Wenn wir uns alle nur liebhaben sollen dann macht das keinen Sinn. Du musst auch mal nen hartes Wort akzeptieren. Versetz dich doch mal in die Situation der breiten Masse.
> [...]
> Da kann einem die Hutschnur hochgehen ganz ehrlich. Dann schreibt doch in den AGB´s rein. Ihr dürft hier nicht laut diskutieren, ihr dürf nur ganz liebilie sein.
> 
> ...


Und wieder liest du nicht was ich schreibe. Ich akzeptiere kein hartes Wort, wenn damit gemeint sein soll, den Gegenüber völlig sinnentleert zu beleidigen und seine Aussagen ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. Punkt. Da gibt es keinen weiteren Diskussionsbedarf.



Sapper13 schrieb:


> Nee man muss sich das leben auch nicht zu schwer machen...verstehe euch schon. Bevor ich meinen edlen Charakterplaner aufs Spiel setze, nähh da halte ich lieber den Ball flach. Und Sapper mit Maulkorb ist auch noch ganz okay.



Schön, das wir uns hier verstehen.


----------



## Lobiño (1. Juli 2009)

Ok... Nach gefühlten 20 Jahren habe ich ihn endlich gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...31925&sid=3


----------



## Hautbaer (1. Juli 2009)

Danke


----------



## Segojan (1. Juli 2009)

Mir leuchtet nicht ein, dass Dinge, die sich vor 3 oder 5 Patches niemand vorgestellt hat, automatisch einen Qualitätsverlust bedeuten sollen. Woran wird denn die Qualität des Spieldesigns nun bemessen? War das Add-On denn so ein Flop? Ist Ulduar so schlecht? Das müsste doch das primäre Kriterium sein.

Was die Qualität der Community betrifft: Es kann nun mal jeder (Geschäftsfähigkeit vorausgesetzt) das Spiel kaufen und einen Account einrichten. Da sind auch die Lolkiddies und Imbaroxxors dabei. Was soll Blizzard tun? Vor dem Freischalten einen Multiple Choice Test einbauen, um das logische Denkvermögen zu testen? Und ist mangehaftes Verhalten mancher Spieler Blizzard zuzurechnen?

Gesetzt den Fall, es würden Elite Accounts eingeführt. Die kosten dann nicht mehr 13 Euro im Monat, sondern 130 Euro. Dafür gibts dann Zugang zu Elite Servern mit Elite Content. Wieviele Spieler würden sich wohl bereitfinden, dauerhaft dafür zu löhnen?


----------



## Camô (1. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Zugegeben, die Kritik wird lauter und auch Blizzard nimmt das mit Sicherheit wahr. Aber kann ein MMO in diesen Zeiten nicht einfach irgendwann sterben, wenn es soweit ist? Blizzard hat so viele heiße Eisen im Feuer, die ihre Vomachtstellung in der Spieleindustrie in den kommenden Jahren sichert, z.B. Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3. Nicht zu vergessen ihr eigens entwickeltes Onlinespiel.
> Sollte Blizzard merken, dass die Abozahlen tatsächlich bedenklich zurückgehen (und das werden sie NICHT), werden sie entsprechend reagieren und vllt sogar eigene Fehler einräumen. Da das nicht passiert - who cares? Auf wen sollen sie denn hören? Auf einen ehemaligen Spieler, der in einem gewissen Forum "bekannt" war, oder aber blicken sie auf die Jahresbilanz, die Kundenzufriedenheit offensichtlich in Abozahlen wiederspiegelt? Wohle eher Zweiteres. Und dieses Rumgeheule, von wegen Blizzard reagiere nicht auf einheitlich vorgetragene Denkanstöße der Community, ist unberechtigt!
> Viele Spieler begrüßten die Möglichkeit, Fahrzeuge zu bewegen, sei es in Quests oder inzwischen sogar in Instanzen (Ulduar) --> PvP-Gebiet mit Flugzeugen.
> 
> Die ausufernden Instanzengänge sind nicht mehr omnipräsent --> Naxxramas mit den 4 Vierteln hats vorgemacht, Ulduar ist wieder mehr Hardcore und zeitintensiv, Kolosseum wird kurz aber fordernd. Für mich als Spieler ist in Sachen PvE demnach alles vertreten. Will ich kurze Action mit Anspruch, gehe ich ins Kolosseum. Habe ich genügend Zeit und Leute, statte ich Ulduar einen Besuch ab. Was wollt IHR denn noch?


----------



## Phenyl19 (1. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es schon. Weil Wow eben ein Hobby ist. Mensch ärgere dich nicht kannst du spielen und...



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Sabuesa (1. Juli 2009)

Ein schlechtes zeichen wen Karash geht.

WoW Stirbt nicht weil einer geht,  wow stirbt schon seit anfang BC .


----------



## Segojan (1. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was ich so tragisch finde, ist nicht die vorhandene Masse an Spielern, welche sagen, dass ihnen WoW auch trotz den Veränderungen noch Spaß macht, sondern die Aufforderung an etwaige Kritiker, doch den Hut zu nehmen wenn ihnen das Spiel nicht passt.



Problem Nr. 1: Wer Spaß am Spiel hat, hat nicht die Notwendigkeit, sich darüber im Forum Luft zu machen. Es ist nun mal überwiegend Unzufriedenheit, die in den meisten Fällen zum Thread eröffnen motiviert.

Problem Nr. 2: Einfach geplante Veränderungen (in den meisten Fällen: Erleichterungen) aufzuzählen und darüber zu schimpfen ist imho keine Kritik. Wenn jemand sagt, dass er z. B. Reiten ab 20, Fliegen ab 60, ..., nicht gut findet, muss er auch sagen warum. Fehlt diese Erklärung, denkt sich eben der, der es liest, seinen Teil. 

Problem Nr. 3: Mit Sprüchen wie "Blizz macht das Spiel kaputt" oder "Noch so was und ich spiele lieber XYZ" fordert man Bemerkungen a la "Dann kündige doch" geradezu heraus.


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2009)

Sabuesa schrieb:


> WoW Stirbt nicht weil einer geht,  wow stirbt schon seit anfang BC .


Wenn WoW seit BC stirbt, dann steht die deutsche Wirtschaft gerade in voller Blüte.
Ich befürchte ja, dass manche echt den Quatsch glauben, den sie hier schreiben.

Karash war ein Spieler, der aktiv in einem Forum unterwegs war, bekam einen Sondertitel seitens Blizzard und hat nun keine Lust mehr auf WoW, weil ihm die Entwicklung nicht gefällt. Ja und?
Wäre der MVP jetzt jemand gewesen, dem die Änderungen zugesagt hätten, dann wäre für euch auch alles tutti gewesen?
Mensch, das ist ein ganz simpler, popeliger Spieler, den >50% der Spieler nichtmal kannten vor diesem Thread...


----------



## Segojan (1. Juli 2009)

Sabuesa schrieb:


> Ein schlechtes zeichen wen Karash geht.
> 
> WoW Stirbt nicht weil einer geht,  wow stirbt schon seit anfang BC .



Was war seinerzeit die Entrüstung groß, als SAT 1 mit dem Frühstücksfernsehen angefangen hat, obwohl doch alle anderen erst um 10 angefangen haben zu senden...

Seitdem stirbt das Fernsehen. Wir müssen damit rechnen, dass die Sender bald abgeschaltet werden.


----------



## Camô (1. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das sich WoW verändert hat, ist mir zum ersten Mal mit Burning Crusade aufgefallen und meine persönliche Reißleine zum Spiel, habe ich vor knapp zwei Jahren gekappt. Was ich so tragisch finde, ist nicht die vorhandene Masse an Spielern, welche sagen, dass ihnen WoW auch trotz den Veränderungen noch Spaß macht, sondern die Aufforderung an etwaige Kritiker, doch den Hut zu nehmen wenn ihnen das Spiel nicht passt. Hier wird ein für mich unschönes Verhaltensmuster an den Tag gelegt, dass ich gerne mit den drei Affen "Nichts hören, nichts sehen, nicht sagen" versinnbildlichen will. Nach dem Motto, solange mich die Veränderung nicht stört, kann sie auch nicht so wichtig sein. Es gab in den Geschichtsbüchern des wirklichen Lebens schon genügend Beispiele, bei dem man sehenden Auges in eine menschliche Tragödie geschlittert ist.



Das ist natürlich korrekt, den Kopf in den Sand stecken und hoffen alles kommt doch anders, wäre der falsche Weg. Ich finde es auch nicht dumm, einen relativ bekannten Spieler bzw. MVT (was zum Teufel ist das überhaupt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) als Sprachrohr zu "nutzen". Wobei "mißbraucht" das bessere Wort an dieser Stelle wäre. Offensichtlich kannte ihn niemand hier im Forum und Tikume hat schon ganz richtig gesagt: "Hier finden sich natürlich größtenteils aktive Spieler wieder, die trotz Negativtrends nicht die Finger vom Spiel lassen können." So oder so ähnlich hat ers formuliert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde man den Bekanntheitsgrad eines Ohrensammlers in ein anderes WoW-Forum transportieren, wäre die Resonanz ähnlich düster ausgefallen.

Viel eher würde mich interessieren, wie die aktiven und ehemaligen Entwickler des Spiels der Entwicklung gegenüberstehen? Sind sie alle zufrieden mit den Ideen und der "Versoftung" (nicht negativ gemeint) oder wird mehrheitlich über mögliche Veränderungen abgestimmt? Wir können nur spekulieren und aus Interviews - da sind wir uns wohl alle einig - kann man eh keine wirklichen Schlüsse ziehen.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Juli 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Problem Nr. 1: Wer Spaß am Spiel hat, hat nicht die Notwendigkeit, sich darüber im Forum Luft zu machen. Es ist nun mal überwiegend Unzufriedenheit, die in den meisten Fällen zum Thread eröffnen motiviert.


Wie schon erwähnt: "Solange *mich* die Veränderung nicht stört, kann sie auch nicht schlecht sein". So ist zumindest der Grundtenor der Leute, die sich hier meist mit "Wayne" und ähnlichen diskussionsfördernen Beiträgen profilieren. Keine wirkliche Grundlage für eine Pro Contra Debatte, bei der beide Seiten über den Tellerrand der eigenen Meinung blicken sollten.



Segojan schrieb:


> Problem Nr. 2: Einfach geplante Veränderungen (in den meisten Fällen: Erleichterungen) aufzuzählen und darüber zu schimpfen ist imho keine Kritik. Wenn jemand sagt, dass er z. B. Reiten ab 20, Fliegen ab 60, ..., nicht gut findet, muss er auch sagen warum. Fehlt diese Erklärung, denkt sich eben der, der es liest, seinen Teil.


Wobei gute Kritik nicht zwangläufig auf ein gutes Gegenargument zu stoßen hat. Schon garnicht hier bei uns in den Foren. Wenn ich jetzt schätzen müsste, auf wieviele gute Beiträge (völlig egal ob Pro der Contra Blizzards Geschäftspolitik) ein, sagen wir mal, "weniger" guter Beitrag zustande kommt, würde ich auf 1:10 tippen.



Segojan schrieb:


> Problem Nr. 3: Mit Sprüchen wie "Blizz macht das Spiel kaputt" oder "Noch so was und ich spiele lieber XYZ" fordert man Bemerkungen a la "Dann kündige doch" geradezu heraus.



Was war zuerst da, das Huhn oder das Ei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: Ja, ich lösche immernoch Beiträge, die im Grundtenor nicht mehr als ein "Wayne" zu bieten haben und dabei noch so schnoddrig vorgetragen werden, wie eben noch beim User unter mir.


----------



## Thrainan (1. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und das es mit jedem Patch und einhergehender Spielerleichterungen mehr Proteste und Diskussionen um den eingeschlagenen Weg von Blizzard gibt, scheint mir keine Einbildung zu sein.



An anderer Stelle verlangst du empirische Studien...

Mal ernsthaft, gejammert wird immer. Es jammern jetzt vieleicht andere, aber ob das mehr sind? Lauter sicherlich, das heist aber imho garnichts. 

Hat hier irgendwer in Ulduar schon die ganzen Hardmodes geschafft? Nein, aber einen auf Pro machen und alles ist zu leicht. Solche Leuten sollte man doch ohne wenn und aber auf ignore packen. 

Es handelt sich doch nahezu imemr um eine kleinliche und kindische Neiddebatte. Jeder will der tollste sein, das ist ja auch das normalste der Welt. Die Annonymität des Internets erlaubt es halt dieses Ziel rücksichtsloser zu vervolgen als man es sich eigentlich trauen würde. 

Ich habe auch nichts gegen Kritik am Spiel, aber sie muss auf Faken basieren und zumindest ein hauch von logik erkennbar sein. Alles ist zu einfach ist kein Argument. Was zu einfach, zu schwer ist liegt im ermessen jedes einzelnen Spielers. Niemand kann da allgemeingültige Aussagen für die ganze Community machen. Versuchen tun das aber trotzdem alle. 

Genauso dämlich sind Aussagen über die Story oder die Atmosphäre. Das sind wiedermal völlig subjektive von persönlichem Geschmack beeinflusste Werte. Und wenn jetzt einer dahergeht und meint die Atmosphäre sei im Eimer ist das ja schade für ihn, aber 5 ander können sagen es wäre genau andersrum. Und beide Parteien hätten absolut recht. 

Die Disskusion aufgrund solcher Aussagen sind überflüssig und bewirken garnichts.


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Schön, das wir uns hier verstehen.



Mooooment!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  is not yours!

Ist zwar toll das Du der Admin bist, aber Du musst auch nicht aus jeder Steilvorlage nochmal ne Selbstbestätigung basteln. Btw. Du bist halt nen Reissleinenzieher von vor zwei Jahren....das soll jetzt wohl bedeuten das Du nicht mehr spielst. Wie maßt Du Dir dann an Partei für oder gegen etwas zu ergreifen wenn Du garnicht mehr an Board bist.

Wenns so ist wie Du schreibst, das Du seid 2 Jahren nicht mehr spielst ist deine Kritik wir würden teilweise wie die Drei Affen seien, so haltlos wie die Kritik eines Fussballkommentators der selbst nicht auf dem Spielfeld steht....dem aber dummerweise <-- ich schnalls bis heute nicht...alle Welt die absolut Kompetenz zuspricht.

Also was nun? Spielst Du noch oder nicht? Wenn nicht, dann bitte mach deinen Job und fang die bösen Sappers dieser Welt ein und bring sie auf die richtige Spur ... das hat funktioniert, aber erzähl uns nicht wie und was wir sehen sollen müssen können und suggerier uns wie sollten doch entsprechend reagieren? Was ist denn dann entsprechend bitte? So wie Karash ? Ich hör auf ich finds nicht mehr schön? Oder lieber Petitionsausschüsse bilden und Briefe an Blizzard bzw. Posts im Blizzforum setzen?

Und jetzt komm mir bitte nicht wieder mit: Ich habs nicht gelesen. 

*Was ich so tragisch finde, ist nicht die vorhandene Masse an Spielern, welche sagen, dass ihnen WoW auch trotz den Veränderungen noch Spaß macht, sondern die Aufforderung an etwaige Kritiker, doch den Hut zu nehmen wenn ihnen das Spiel nicht passt. Hier wird ein für mich unschönes Verhaltensmuster an den Tag gelegt, dass ich gerne mit den drei Affen "Nichts hören, nichts sehen, nicht sagen" versinnbildlichen will. Nach dem Motto, solange mich die Veränderung nicht stört, kann sie auch nicht so wichtig sein. Es gab in den Geschichtsbüchern des wirklichen Lebens schon genügend Beispiele, bei dem man sehenden Auges in eine menschliche Tragödie geschlittert ist. *

Der Text hier stammt doch von Dir oder?

Einmal weinen reicht, aber permanenten Rumgeheule mit dem 12000. WoW ist Tot thread nerft. Und das von Dir angesprochene Verhaltensmuster entspricht genau dem eines jeden Menschen der irgendwann wenn ihn etwas nerft und er merkt das den Leuten nicht mehr zu helfen ist, einfach sagt FAHR ZUR HÖLLE! Oder eben die Schmeißfliege tot haut. Erwartest Du von uns das wir jedesmal ne Freudsche Couchpartie mit solchen "Einzelfällen" machen. Cool finde ich auch dieses Thema wieder zu den Geschichtsbüchern? Was soll das denn jetzt bitte? Nachtigal ich hör Dir trapsen mein lieber. Da scheint mir ja wieder einer die N-Keule aus der Sporttasche zu holen um gleich wieder ein Tätervolk äh Community identifizieren zu wollen oder lieg ich da jetzt so falsch? Also solche unterschwelligen Dinge kannste dann bitte auch gleich streichen. Das interessiert hier keinen und ist so weit hergeholt wie das furzen von Kühen für die Kilmakatastrophe verantwortlich zu machen? Lt. Aussagen dieser Clientel hätte schon vor 25 Jahren der Wald platt sein müssen...äh wo war ich gestern noch gleich Joggen?

Merke: Eine Community die sich um einen Nutzen herum bildet, will diesen Nutzen nutzen? Hat sie noch Spaß dabei und wächst jeden Tag ja sogar jede Stunde, haben es Kritiker wie Karash nicht gerade einfach und Du mit deinen Geschichtsbüchern erst recht nicht. Denn mal im ernst was passiert denn am Ende? Blizzard stellt die Server ab und das wars? Suche immer noch die Parallele zu den Geschichtsbüchern <-- ja wo ist der Führer ja wo isser denn?

Du versuchst zu polarisieren und greifst ein Stückweit auf deine eigene WoW VERGANGENHEIT zurück. Sprich da Wehmut? das vielleicht schon viel Früher die Affen hätten sehen reden oder Sprechen sollen?

Merke 2. Viele von uns müssen den ganzen Tag. 

Sehen
Reden
Sprechen

sie müssen sich in einer komplizierten Welt versuchen anzupassen und ihre Frau/Mann stehen. In WoW wollen wir einfach nur konsummieren. Jaahha da sind wir echte Konsumgeile Leute und lieben es unsere kostbare Zeit mit Freunden Online zu verbringen. Lieben es uns Gegenseitig mit Epics den hintern zu versohlen...was wir nicht lieben sind Leute die uns das vorwerfen.

Wir sind die Community....solltest Du uns nicht ein bischen lieb haben?


----------



## CunChild (1. Juli 2009)

Also es liegt wohl mehr daran das Blizzard das alles mehr und mehr auf Leute zuschneidert die zu faul sind sich im Spiel mal etwas mehr anzustrengen und auf Kiddies.

Random gehe ich sehr ungern da man merkt das zu viele ihre chars nicht richtig spielen können. Das kommt deswegen , das viele Sachen die Skill abverlangt haben, zu vereinfacht wurden.
Zu viele Spieler werden nur noch gezogen und durch andere Equipt, ohne selber einen gescheiten Skill zu haben. Nach spätestens 2 - 3 wipes löst sich die Random Grp wieder auf,( früher hat man sich durch gekämpft bis echt nix mehr ging ). Das alles hat ein teil des Spieles ausgemacht,jetzt sind es doch teilweise nichts mehr als ein Erfolg und Item rennerei. Sobald was nicht klappt hören viele im Raid auf.
Warum weil sie verwöhnt sind und nichts mehr richtig spielen können, und nur noch gewohnt sind das ihnen fast alles nachgeworfen wird.

Beste beispiel ist wenn man sich in einem Raid befindet, und man teilweise das schlechteste Equip von allen hat und denoch das meiste am DMG fährt ! Und kaum einer richtig weiß wie welcher Boss eigendlich richtig zu legen ist. Und meiner Meinung nach gibt es hier immer mehr solcher Spieler. Da Blizzard dies aber auch wirklich fördert.

Blizzard hat hier seine Politik geändert, " Jeder soll WOW spielen können, auch der dümmste soll zum Erfolg kommen, je mehr deso mehr klingelt die Kasse". Schade ist nur das das eigendliche Gameplay hier leider unter die Räder kommt. Aber was schert das Blizzard wenn die Kohle stimmt.

Ich finde es ja toll das Blizzard den wenig Spielern, auch eine Chance gibt man sachen zu kommen, die eigendlich nur welche bekommen die ihr komplettes Leben in wow verbringen.
Aber auch dies sollte im richtigen mass betrieben weden, und BLizzard hat hier kläglich versagt.

Und das hier wirklich über 11 Mill. WOW Zocker gern Spielen bezweifele ich.
Man muss nur die China Farmer mal abziehen und die vielen Multiboxer Accounts, die damit richtiges Geld verdienen. Dann sieht die Zahl der echten wow zocker bischen anders aus.
Da ist schon eine Richtige Industrie geworden....


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (1. Juli 2009)

Um die ganzen Fragen zu beantworten:

Wenn ihr ein Noob seid, der keinen Plan von Wow hat, müsst ihr den nicht kennen.
Ich meine Outings sind ja heutzutage in, traut euch weiterhin.


Ansonsten wird wohl jeder der sich auch nur ein wenig mit Wow beschäftigt ihn zumindest am Rande kennen. Gibt ja nur 2 deutsche MvPs (na gut, jetzt nur noch 1). Für die ganz begriffstutzigen, das sind die die im Wow Forum immer in grüner Schrift schreiben.

Meist Spieler die mehrere populäre Community Projekte am laufen haben und somit die Community in hohen Maße fördern.


So, nun zum Thema.

Es wird ja auch Ig viel darüber diskutiert. Karash hat im Prinzip schon recht, auf den ersten Blick geben solche "Services" wie der Fraktionswechseln den Spielern einen Vorteil, auf den zweiten Blick geht aber das besondere verloren. War es früher elementarer Bestandteil ob man seinen Char bei der Allianz oder bei der Horde hat ist es jetzt quasi egal.

Was du bist Allianzler, spielt doch keine Rolle, wechselst einfach zu uns auf die Hordenseite und gut ist.


Und so sieht es leider mit fast allen entscheidungen aus.
Talentspecc, Aussehen, Namen, Server, nix mehr was den Char selbst symbolisiert, mehr ne Laune die man auch x Mal ändern kann, jedesmal wenn man grad Lust hat.


Du hast genug von verlieren in BGs? Nein, du musst keine Stammgruppe aufbauen, Fraktion wechseln und mit Rnd gewinnen
Dein Server hat nur miese Raid Gilden, Nein, du musst jetzt nicht den Zustand verbessern, wechsle den Server und gut ist
Du findest mit Specc x keine Gruppen, Nein, du brauchst keine Gilde, du bewirbst dich für Gruppen einfach als Tank/DD/Heiler gleichzeitig und speccst um.

Im Prinzip das gleiche was mit dem Raids passiert.
Klar, kaum ein Spieler wiped gern und so ein entspannender Raid mit x Bossen legen und x Items bekommen ist bestimmt reizvoll.

Aber hat man nicht früher beim Leveln gedacht, "boah, wenn ich irgendwann mal im Pechschwingenhort oder AQ40 raiden könnte, das wärs" oder "nur einmal den endboss in naxx legen..."

Fühlt man sich heutzutage noch irgendwo so? Da heisst es eher "mal schnell ne runde ulduar und wehe heute fallen nicht 7-9 bosse minimum"


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Was wollt IHR denn noch?



Ich will Inhalt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will das Spiel beibehalten als man noch die Rolle des Chars geschlüpft ist! Als man noch vor Thrall salutiert ist und für die Horde in den krieg zog! Als man noch Aufträge kriegte in Instanzen für Ordnung zu sorgen!

Damit belohnt wurde, dass man neue Aufträge mit neuen Instanzen gekriegt hat! Als die Leute noch in der Gruppensuche waren weil sie mit ihren Twinks noch die Aufträge gemacht haben oder einfach neu waren!

Heute wird Schlachtfeld nur noch wegen der Erfolge oder der Marken gemacht, Instanzen werden komplett übersprungen weil man es kann. Dementsprechend ist auch die Gruppensuche leer. Und wird immer leerer. Alte Gebiete wurden nicht aufgewertet weil schnelleres Leveln einfacher und bequemer umsetzbar ist. 

Chars verlieren ihre Individualität, weil es grad nichts gibt, was man mit ihm machen wollte oder könnte (Gruppensuche tot, für den Rest hat man ID).

Aus Gruppen die zusammen gekämpft haben wurden reine Zweckgemeinschaften. Das Zusammenspiel wurde nicht gefördert. Das einzige was mal kam war die Gildenbank. Naja immerhin..... Ansonsten switcht man durch seine Chars und irgenwie hat man plötzlich kein Bedürfnis mehr mit dem oder mit dem Char schonwieder die Tagesquests absolvieren die nichteinmal abwechslungreich sind. 

Demnächst kann man ohne Problem zwischen Horde & Allianz switchen, der Stolz der Horde wird binnen Minuten der Stolz der Allianz und umgekehrt. Letztlich gibt es somit keine Entscheidung mehr, zu der der Spieler stehen muß! 

Die Story verblasst und übrig bleibt die nackte Mechanik "fliege von A nach B und bringe Questitem zu Npc". Wozu noch? Wenn man nicht mehr für die Horde oder die Allianz kämpft? 

Und dazu wird man mehr und mehr von Spielern begleitet deren Standtartsätze "Wayne??" "lool" und "noob" sind! Die Randomgruppen werden immer schlechter! Also warum spielen wenn man sich doch eh nur aufregt? Aber hat man deshalb kein Recht seine Meinung zu äussern? Viele sehen das hier anscheinend so.

Schau doch mal was hier für Kommentare kommen! Überwiegend sind es Beleidigungen die nicht diskutieren wollen, sie wollen hier nur meckern und schimpfen über jeden der Kritik übt!

Und genau diese wirst du mehr und mehr im Spiel wiederfinden. Viele Leute aus meiner FL sind Stück für Stück verschwunden. Mein Abo läuft noch bis zum 13.07. dan schau ich mich mal nach alternativen um! Ich sage nicht das Wow stirbt! Aber es wird momentan (FÜR MICH PERSÖNLICH) schlechter!

Also sag ich was mir nicht paßt und fahr es zurück! Vielleicht kehr ich wieder zurück vielleicht auch nicht. Mal sehen wie sich das ganze weiter entwickelt.....


----------



## lilithb (1. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was ich so tragisch finde, ist nicht die vorhandene Masse an Spielern, welche sagen, dass ihnen WoW auch trotz den Veränderungen noch Spaß macht, sondern _*die Aufforderung an etwaige Kritiker, doch den Hut zu nehmen wenn ihnen das Spiel nicht passt*_. Hier wird ein für mich unschönes Verhaltensmuster an den Tag gelegt, dass ich gerne mit den drei Affen "Nichts hören, nichts sehen, nicht sagen" versinnbildlichen will. Nach dem Motto, _*solange mich die Veränderung nicht stört, kann sie auch nicht so wichtig sein*_. Es gab in den Geschichtsbüchern des wirklichen Lebens schon genügend Beispiele, bei dem man sehenden Auges in eine menschliche Tragödie geschlittert ist.
> 
> Wobei ich hier nur das Verhaltensmuster kritisiere und keine Wertigkeit zwischen WoW und realen Ereignisse vornehme.



dank dir für dieses eindeutige statement. das trifft den nagel auf den kopf..
das sind ja aben auch die direkten auswirkungen der geänderten marketing-politik von blizzard/activision
und genau dieses verhalten schlägt sich ja nicht nur in den foren nieder, sondern ist genauso ingame mehr und mehr zu spüren und führt zu einem massiven qualitätsverlust des games




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2009)

Brutus schrieb:


> Um die ganzen Fragen zu beantworten:
> 
> Wenn ihr ein Noob seid, der keinen Plan von Wow hat, müsst ihr den nicht kennen.
> Ich meine Outings sind ja heutzutage in, traut euch weiterhin.
> ...


Weil man nicht im offiziellen Forum mitliest ist man also ein Noob der keinen Plan von WoW hat?
Spiel ich WoW um Spaß im Spiel zu haben oder um mir im offiziellen Forum die Meinung von "MVP"s anzueignen?

Nochmal: Der Kerl ist ein stinknormaler Spieler, der eine Meinung hat. Die zum Beispiel mich nicht interessiert.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Juli 2009)

Brutus schrieb:


> Um die ganzen Fragen zu beantworten:
> 
> Wenn ihr ein Noob seid, der keinen Plan von Wow hat, müsst ihr den nicht kennen.
> Ich meine Outings sind ja heutzutage in, traut euch weiterhin.
> ...



Also erst ma.. bin kein noob und ich kennen ihn un den anderen MVP (wie auch immer) nicht. Is das ne Straftat? Denke mal nicht. Ich wandere nicht so oft in den gefilden rum wo die sich aufhalölten... muss ich ja auch nicht.

zu den anderen... daran sind meist die schuld die wo einfach keinen plan haben... und denen es schon zuviel ist was auf die beine zu stellen... die wo lieber spieler mit 3,5k dps suchen und so.. am besten auch noch mit kein need auf irgendwas... bin selber cassual aber ich rege mich net auf... warum sollte ich... über zeit erreiche ich auch was ich will... und dafür muss ich auch kein MVP sein der meint nur wegen dem status was besseres zu sein im forum.


----------



## Segojan (1. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt: "Solange *mich* die Veränderung nicht stört, kann sie auch nicht schlecht sein". So ist zumindest der Grundtenor der Leute, die sich hier meist mit "Wayne" und ähnlichen diskussionsfördernen Beiträgen profilieren. Keine wirkliche Grundlage für eine Pro Contra Debatte, bei der beide Seiten über den Tellerrand der eigenen Meinung blicken sollten.



Was soll ich aber jemandem antworten, der einfach feststellt "Reiten mit 20 finde ich nicht in Ordnung." Viel mehr als "ich finds wieauchimmer" ist da nicht möglich. Es gibt ja kein Argument, auf das ich eingehen kann.

Würde da noch stehen "weil sich das Brachland nun mal am besten zu Fuß erkunden läßt", könnte ich erwidern "aber nicht, wenn man zum 10. Mal von einem Ende zum anderen läuft."

Und "ich musste auch erst lvl 40 erreichen, bevor ich reiten durfte" traut sich halt niemand hinzuschreiben.


----------



## Rathloriel (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich beschäftige mich auch viel mit WoW, vllt zu viel. Und ich kenn den Menschen auch nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum es so wichtig ist, dass er aufhört. Wenn der Normalopups von nebenan aufhört kratzt das doch auch keinen. Warum machen soviele ein riesen Drama daraus, dass sie aufhören? Wozu? Um anderen damit auf den Keks zu gehen? Um andere unbedingt von ihrer Meinung zu überzeugen?

Ich versteh dieses ganze Tralala nicht!!


----------



## kurnthewar (1. Juli 2009)

> Wie schon erwähnt: "Solange mich die Veränderung nicht stört, kann sie auch nicht schlecht sein". So ist zumindest der Grundtenor der Leute, die sich hier meist mit "Wayne" und ähnlichen diskussionsfördernen Beiträgen profilieren. Keine wirkliche Grundlage für eine Pro Contra Debatte, bei der beide Seiten über den Tellerrand der eigenen Meinung blicken sollten.



ich habe nichts gegen einen sinnvollen beitrag !

da gab es schon so schöne von, die aber von jammer , loot und DPS zeugs begraben werden. da kann man nur haten sorry.

diese beiträge die in der woche gefühlte 1000mal gepostet werden machen das forum kaputt.


----------



## Piggy D. (1. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...38060&sid=3
> 
> Einfach ein stinknormaler Spieler, mehr nicht.




ui, auf seite 2 gibts endlich mal ne vernuenftige antwort. danke das du nicht um den heißen brei redest wie die pfeifen auf seite 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baummi (1. Juli 2009)

Hihi.Ist ja wieder Lustig hier.Alles ist Sch**ße und WOW stirbt usw.Son Quatsch.Und wenn einer Aufhören will soll er das mal tun.Jeder ist ersetzbar.Hört sich hart an ist aber so.Und NEIN WOW läuft einfach weiter auch wenn jeder zweite hier zu wissen meint das es anders ist.Was für ein Quatsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (1. Juli 2009)

Brutus schrieb:


> Es wird ja auch Ig viel darüber diskutiert. Karash hat im Prinzip schon recht, auf den ersten Blick geben solche "Services" wie der Fraktionswechseln den Spielern einen Vorteil, auf den zweiten Blick geht aber das besondere verloren. War es früher elementarer Bestandteil ob man seinen Char bei der Allianz oder bei der Horde hat ist es jetzt quasi egal.
> 
> Was du bist Allianzler, spielt doch keine Rolle, wechselst einfach zu uns auf die Hordenseite und gut ist.
> 
> ...



Soweit ich mich erinnere, durfte ich schon immer Allianzler und Hordler gleichzeitig spielen. Mir ist noch nie verwehrt worden, einen Hordie anzulegen, weil ich auf meinem Account schon einen Alli hatte.

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es viele Spieler gibt, die alle paar Wochen mal eben Name und Aussehen der Spielfigur ändern, weil ihnen grad so ist. Und wenn jemand erst mit seinem neuen PC und der guten Graka sehen kann, dass die Nase seines 80er nicht so hübsch ist... das macht das Spiel nun bestimmt nicht kaputt.

Gibt es eigentlich jemanden, der in Nordend vermisst, dass man für eine Questreihe in ZulDrak sagen wir zweimal in die Drachenöde und einmal ins Sholazarbecken geschickt wird?


----------



## szene333 (1. Juli 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Arm ist das sowenige Leute Karash kennen...



Das wundert mich nicht. Das spiegelt doch nur das Niveau wieder, was hier im Buffed-Forum(WOW) größtenteils herrscht. 80% der Kommentare hier kann man doch getrost ignorieren, weil ihr Niveau unterhalb der Grasnarbe liegen, was vermutlich auch auf deren Verfasser zutrifft. Die Kommentare von Karash, die sinnvoll sind und sogar das Thema betreffen, passen da so garnicht ins Bild dieser ........ 

Man sollte doch ein gewisses Maß an Sachlichkeit und Freundlichkeit erwarten können, aber durch die Anonymität des Internets  ist diese Forderung wohl etwas naiv. Warum auch sollte das Verhalten vieler in den WOW-Foren besser sein, als im Spiel selbst?


----------



## CunChild (1. Juli 2009)

Rathloriel schrieb:


> Also ich beschäftige mich auch viel mit WoW, vllt zu viel. Und ich kenn den Menschen auch nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum es so wichtig ist, dass er aufhört. Wenn der Normalopups von nebenan aufhört kratzt das doch auch keinen. Warum machen soviele ein riesen Drama daraus, dass sie aufhören? Wozu? Um anderen damit auf den Keks zu gehen? Um andere unbedingt von ihrer Meinung zu überzeugen?
> 
> Ich versteh dieses ganze Tralala nicht!!




Was ich nicht verstehe ist wenn so vielen Leute das Mimi und jammern auf den Kecks gehen, sie aber immer wieder solche Threads lesen und noch dazu Kommentare abgeben !
Was mich nicht interessiert beachte ich auch nicht, aber scheinbar machen diese Leute sich selber was vor !
Und warum werden Spieler beleidigt und nieder gemacht die Kritik äussern? Ganz einfach, sie greifen die Heilige Kuh vieler Spieler an, deren Inhalt im Leben WOW geworden ist.

Ohne Kritik gibt es keine Weiterentwicklung, man kann aber auch nicht alles immer nur hin nehmen. Das hat uns auch die RL Geschichte bewiesen.

Wie oft sind welche auf der Arbeit unzufrieden und sagen mal " ich höre auf, auf sowas habe ich keinen bock mehr ".
Und denoch bleiben sie....
Lasst doch die leute sich luft machen, und teilweise echte Kritik vorbringen.
Ich habe mehr und mehr den Verdacht das viele Gamer hier das eigendliche WOW in seiner gedachten Form nicht mehr kennen, und somit auch vieles nicht vertehen warum manche hier meckern.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Juli 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Ist zwar toll das Du der Admin bist, aber Du musst auch nicht aus jeder Steilvorlage nochmal ne Selbstbestätigung basteln. Btw. Du bist halt nen Reissleinenzieher von vor zwei Jahren....das soll jetzt wohl bedeuten das Du nicht mehr spielst. Wie maßt Du Dir dann an Partei für oder gegen etwas zu ergreifen wenn Du garnicht mehr an Board bist.



Du könntest ja auch einfach aufhören mit mit jedem Beitrag eine zu geben.....nochmal, ich bin kein Admin. Das ist ein qualitativer und wichtiger Unterschied.

Und die Diskussion, dass sich WoW dem Ende nähert, wird nicht erst seit gestern geführt. Ja ich spiele seit ungefähr zwei Jahren kein WoW mehr, dummerweise habe ich dennoch eine Meinung und wenn ich richtig liege, ergreife ich auch nicht Partei. Ich mahne lediglich an, wie hier mit den Argumenten der Gegenseite umgegangen wird. Hier kam dann auch der Vergleich mit den drei Affen ins Spiel. 



Sapper13 schrieb:


> Wenns so ist wie Du schreibst, das Du seid 2 Jahren nicht mehr spielst ist deine Kritik wir würden teilweise wie die Drei Affen seien, so haltlos wie die Kritik eines Fussballkommentators der selbst nicht auf dem Spielfeld steht....dem aber dummerweise <-- ich schnalls bis heute nicht...alle Welt die absolut Kompetenz zuspricht.



Ich kann mir nicht helfen.... lies was ich geschrieben habe. Ich muß kein aktiver Spieler in WoW sein um erkennen zu können, dass etwas in der Argumentationskette innerhalb des Forums nicht rund läuft.



Sapper13 schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Text hier stammt doch von Dir oder?
> 
> Einmal weinen reicht, aber permanenten Rumgeheule mit dem 12000. WoW ist Tot thread nerft. Und das von Dir angesprochene Verhaltensmuster entspricht genau dem eines jeden Menschen der irgendwann wenn ihn etwas nerft und er merkt das den Leuten nicht mehr zu helfen ist, einfach sagt FAHR ZUR HÖLLE! Oder eben die Schmeißfliege tot haut. Erwartest Du von uns das wir jedesmal ne Freudsche Couchpartie mit solchen "Einzelfällen" machen. Cool finde ich auch dieses Thema wieder zu den Geschichtsbüchern? Was soll das denn jetzt bitte? Nachtigal ich hör Dir trapsen mein lieber. Da scheint mir ja wieder einer die N-Keule aus der Sporttasche zu holen um gleich wieder ein Tätervolk äh Community identifizieren zu wollen oder lieg ich da jetzt so falsch? Also solche unterschwelligen Dinge kannste dann bitte auch gleich streichen. Das interessiert hier keinen und ist so weit hergeholt wie das furzen von Kühen für die Kilmakatastrophe verantwortlich zu machen? Lt. Aussagen dieser Clientel hätte schon vor 25 Jahren der Wald platt sein müssen...äh wo war ich gestern noch gleich Joggen?



Soviel Text.... aber ich mache ich mache es kurz, um die Basis für Missverständnisse möglichst gering zu halten, ja?!

Benimmst du dich nicht, wirst du verwarnt. 
Antwortest du auf einen Beitrag in angemessenen Ton, auch wenn du ihn kritisch hinterfragst, ist alles in bester Ordnung. 



Sapper13 schrieb:


> Merke: Eine Community die sich um einen Nutzen herum bildet, will diesen Nutzen nutzen? Hat sie noch Spaß dabei und wächst jeden Tag ja sogar jede Stunde, haben es Kritiker wie Karash nicht gerade einfach und Du mit deinen Geschichtsbüchern erst recht nicht. Denn mal im ernst was passiert denn am Ende? Blizzard stellt die Server ab und das wars? Suche immer noch die Parallele zu den Geschichtsbüchern <-- ja wo ist der Führer ja wo isser denn?
> 
> Du versuchst zu polarisieren und greifst ein Stückweit auf deine eigene WoW VERGANGENHEIT zurück. Sprich da Wehmut? das vielleicht schon viel Früher die Affen hätten sehen reden oder Sprechen sollen?
> 
> ...




Endlich hat die Community in dir ihren Repräsentanten gefunden. Das solltest du ihr vielleicht noch mitteilen, um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen. Du verstehst.
Da es hier im Thread aber dummerweise nicht um "Sapper13 erklärt uns die Welt" geht, möchte ich doch bitten wieder das eigentliche Thema anzuschneiden, und zwar in angemessenem Ton. Was im übrigen, neben der Aufforderung auch Kritiker angemessen zu behandeln, der Hauptgrund für meine Beteiligung an diesem Thread war. Ob WoW vor die Hunde geht oder zur Revolution des MMOG stilisiert wird ist mir ziemlich egal. Du erinnerst dich, Reißleine, zwei Jahre und so.


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

CunChild schrieb:


> Also es liegt wohl mehr daran das Blizzard das alles mehr und mehr auf Leute zuschneidert die zu faul sind sich im Spiel mal etwas mehr anzustrengen und auf Kiddies.
> .



Jein und bitte nenne nicht alle Leute die normal wow zocken direkt Kiddies. Ich will normal zocken bin 38 und somit kein Kiddi. 

Recht gebe ich dir aber in dem Punkt das die Leute sich mit der Spielmechnik und dem Inhalt nicht mehr auseinandersetzen. Was her müsste wäre eine Bewährungsprobe. Diese Auslese macht die Commu aber von selbst da sie auch programmiertechnisch wirklich schwer zu realisieren ist. 

Die Commu und so würde ich dich auch einschätzen, schmeißt diese Leute ausm Raid oder aus der Gilde bzw. Gruppe. Und hier finde ich einen viel wichtigeren Ansatz für den Blizzard mal ein Konzept entwickeln sollte.

Leicht an Epics zu kommen ist eine Sache, aber wie gehe ich damit um. Das ist dieses Berühmte was der kann, kann ich auch Prinzip. Das der, der das kann aber sich schon sehr intensiv mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt hat, macht den der das auch machen möchte ihm wissens und könnentechnisch nicht ebenbürtig.

Nur sind wer doch mal ehrlich. Würdest Du zugeben (am besten noch im Raid) das Du was nicht kannst wenn du mal die Chance hast nach Ulduar zu kommen (wobei ich mir denke das Du da schon warst aber soll nur als vergleich gelten). Da haben wir wieder den Spagat zwischen selbsteinschätzung und der Befähigung der Selbstreflektion. Dat kann nicht jeder. Ich sag immer in Naxx. Heigan kann ich nicht, ich bin zu blöd dafür. Dennoch bekomme ich einen Invite. Da hat die Gruppe einen Fehler gemacht? JEIN

Ja weil sie einem der Zugibt was nicht zu können dennoch mitnimmt (gab ja noch nen MT) ich bin meisst als Bärenmoppel nur 2nd

NEIN weil sie mich nicht ausschließen und ich bei den anderen Mobs gut dabei bin um dem Raid den ominösen namen Clearrun zu geben oO <--doofes wort

Bei diesen Beispiel kann ich durch regelmässiges raiden auch lernen wie heigan geht, aber an anderen Beispielen wird klar, das die Commu gar keine Lust hat sich um dieses Problem zu kümmern?

Sprich die Könner sehen es als Bringschuld und die "Nichtkönner" auch? Das geht aber nicht. Z. b. mach ich 50 - 70 % weniger DPS als ein hexer gleicher Stufe mit gleichem Equip...lächerlich oder? Voll der Kacknoob. Was mach ich? Ich gehe nicht in instanzen. Weil was soll ich dort? soll ich leuten frust bereiten? Will ich aber in instanzen was mach ich? Meld ich mich wie die meißten in der Commu mit o. g. Qualifikation einfach zur ner ini an? 

Ich machs so: Wenn ich wirklich einen DD spielen will. Hexer, Schurken, Jäger, Dk egal was. Dann suche ich mir immer Leute wie dich oder andere Spieler mit sehr viel Erfahrung aus. Zum Glück haben wir auf unserem Server z. B. so Gilden wie Rebellen oder Somos Viento oder so. Da sind die Leute sehr hilfsbereit. Wenn das nicht zieht versuch ichs mit Bestechung. 100 G biete ich für ein 30 Minütiges Info gespräch zu der Klasse die mich interessiert im TS, wenn der jenige Spieler gerade farmt.

Klingt doof oder? Du würdest jetzt auch sagen. Wer dafür Gold nimmt, der klaut auch kleinen Kindern die Bonbons. Kann man sehen wie man will. Ich respektiere so Leute und auch deren Leistung. Ich will nicht als störender Faktor angesehen werden, sondern ich möchte auch mein Stück Leistung am Erfolg eines Servers, eines Runs, eines Raids etc. beitragen. Andernfalls kann ich auf diese Gemeinschaft verzichten und spiele solo. Somit sind mit 100 G (lächerlich) nicht zu viel um mir das Wissen zu erkaufen. Denn das können das lerne ich nur vom Spielen.

Also erklärt mir der DD was ich zutun habe. Rotation. Mods (von Buffed wo ich registriert bin xD) u.s.w. und danach hab ich mir Forengelese gespart, hab noch nen paar Tricks und kniffe dazu bekommen (ich durfte mal kurz ins Nähkästchen eines Progamers schauen) und beide hatten was davon.

Aber das machen eben sehr wenige Spieler. Nicht die Epics sind schuld daran das es dieses Problem gibt, nein das Problem ist, das die TOPSPIELER COmmu noch zu sanft reagiert. Sie muss den Leuten auch in 5er heros direkt ne Absage erteilen. Ich kicke sogar drei spieler aus ner 5er Gruppe. Man muss sich nicht alles bieten lassen. Mehr als einmal sagen das man in HDB keine wirbelnden zwerge als Stoffi knutscht und das man bei schlechtequipten Tanks wartet reicht. Danach ist sabbat. Heiler zu sein oder Tank ist halt dann schon geil, du kickst und lädst du kickst und lädst bist du das hast was Du willst und damit schaffste dann im gleichen zeitraum der kick und lad phase 3 heros. Ich quäle mich nicht mehr und ich höre nicht mit WoW auf, das hab ich mal weil mir sowas, was ich eben beschrieben habe echt den Spielspass genommen hatte, aber dann hab ich mich sowas von über mich selbst lustig gemacht, echt nur nen Spiel leute.


----------



## Segojan (1. Juli 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Recht gebe ich dir aber in dem Punkt das die Leute sich mit der Spielmechnik und dem Inhalt nicht mehr auseinandersetzen. Was her müsste wäre eine Bewährungsprobe. Diese Auslese macht die Commu aber von selbst da sie auch programmiertechnisch wirklich schwer zu realisieren ist.



Wie kommst du denn zu dieser Aussage? Ich beschäftige mich sehr wohl mit der Spielmechanik.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (1. Juli 2009)

Als Beispiel für die anderen netten Antworten auf die genau das gleiche zutrifft.



Lari schrieb:


> Weil man nicht im offiziellen Forum mitliest ist man also ein Noob der keinen Plan von WoW hat?



Jup, weil es zeigt wieviel Ahnung man von Wow hat, nämlich gar keine. Wenn man nichmal die grundlegenden Dinge oder Personen kennt.


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen.... lies was ich geschrieben habe. Ich muß kein aktiver Spieler in WoW sein um erkennen zu können, dass etwas in der Argumentationskette innerhalb des Forums nicht rund läuft.




Sry aber Du spielst kein WoW. In der Zeitung steht auch jeden Tag die Welt geht unter..ich warte schon 38 Jahre drauf. Redaktionel gesehen als NICHTDOCHADMIN mit Vollstreckungsgewalt, befähigt dich das "nur" dazu einen Eindruck zu äußern...naja haste ja auch getan...mehr kann und will ich Dir nicht abkaufen.

Kein WoW Spieler = Kein Mitreder

Das ist meine subjektive Einstellung zu deinen Äußerungen und bitte lass sie mir auch. Mag jeder anderes darüber denken, weil Du dich durch zarte Formulierung als entspannter Zeitgenosse entpuppst, aber die Wertigkeit ist nach dem Outing einfach Zero.

www.ichhabdamalineinerstatistikgelesendas....de 

Lass gut sein ;-)


----------



## Cutlan (1. Juli 2009)

um es mit den Worten des großen Barlov zu sagen..


Ey Alter geht doch gepflegt sterben....




Mimimimi und jammer thread  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## callahan123 (1. Juli 2009)

Immerhin schreibt er recht sachlich...

Letztendlich aber auch nichts anderes als ein Post, welcher sich selbst zu wichtig nimmt. Eine Menge Spieler sind mit Veränderungen unzufrieden und kündigen ihren Account. Eine Menge anderer Spieler erleben gerade jetzt eine Blütezeit. 

Hätte sich WoW nie geändert (auch in Bereichen die mal wehtun) wäre es langweilig geworden. Ach so, es IST bereits langweilig? Vielleicht wäre es das auch, wenn immernoch monatelang nach nur einem Item gefarmt werden würde, wenn allein das von Anfang an schon recht minderbemittelte RP gelebt würde und PvP nie Thema gewesen wäre. Wenn immer noch jeder Spieler (und auch jeder Twink!!!) ellenlange und extrem zeitaufwendige Questreihen machen müsste um Zugang zu Content zu bekommen, für den man monatlich zahlt. Heutzutage KANN man das machen, man MUSS aber nicht. Man ist nicht gezwungen seine ganze Freizeit dem Spiel zu widmen, wenn man den Endcontent sehen will und das ist doch absolut super. NEIN, es ist kein Beruf und auch kein Ligasystem wie im Fussball, es ist ein Spiel für welches ich zahle!!!

Natürlich ist es ein anderes Gefühl einen Boss nach einem extrem langen und steinigen Weg geschafft zu haben als nach vergleichbar kurzer Zeit. Das ist der Preis, den der Casual zahlen muss. Wer diesen nicht zahlen will kann weiterhin RP leben, kann weiterhin den steinigen Weg wählen. Dazu braucht es einfach ein wenig Fantasie und weniger Vergleiche mit anderen Spielern, mehr nicht.

Letztendlich geht es doch aber immer nur darum, sich abheben zu können. Aber ist es wirklich eine so starke Leistung, monatelang vor dem Kasten zu sitzen und immer wieder das gleiche zu tun? Was hat es mit RP zu tun, wenn ich jeden Tag in die gleichen Instanzen gehen muss, jeden Tag die gleichen Boss killen muss um Zugang zu etwas höherer Stufe zu erhalten? Ach, dadurch verbessert man sein Spiel? Kann sein, aber warum denn bitte schön unbedingt auf diese eintönige Weise? Habt für EUCH Spaß, habt Spaß mit euren Leuten und schaut nicht immer in Nachbars Garten. 

WoW ist bunter geworden. Es gibt noch immer herausragende Spieler, welche man auch als solche identifizieren kann (Titel), es gibt viel mehr Möglichkeiten, die alle ein KANN aber nicht MUSS sind, also für das eigene Spiel keine Rolle spielen müssen. 

Und endlich muss man nicht mehr so viel Zeit investieren, aus dem Arbeitsspiel WoW wird doch tatsächlich ein Spiel zur Zerstreuung und Entspannung.


----------



## Camô (1. Juli 2009)

@ Scratcher:

Du willst also eine harmonische Story? Ich finde diese hat mit Woltk wieder ihre Auferstehung, zumindest während des Levelns, gefeiert. Du willst vor Thrall salutieren? Das kannst du mit Emotes immer noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich war zwar nicht seit WoW-Release dabei, aber ich vermute: Die damalige Storyline wurde von den Spielern "geschrieben", Blizzard gab lediglich die Möglichkeit dazu.

Ein von dir angesprochenes Manko ist tatsächlich das Weglassen von Zugangsquests bzw. epische Tötungsquests. Man erhält momentan für das Bezwingen von echten Bossen keine "Anerkennung" seitens der NPC's. Kein schöner Trend.

Das Wechseln von Horde zu Allianz und umgekehrt hat aber auch seine guten Seiten, wenn man mal von Realismus und Atmosphäre absieht: Meine ehemalige Gilde ist seit Wotlk in Einzelteile zerfallen, viele haben den Server gewechselt. Leute, mit denen ich gerne wieder spielen würde, spielen nun auf der anderen Seite. Diese Option bietet mir die Möglichkeit, meinen geliebten Main zu transferieren und überlaufen zu lassen. Immerhin ein zufriedener Spieler mehr unter den 11,5 Millionen - und nicht nur ich würde von diesem Feature profitieren.

Besonders mit Woltk hat ja wohl das Leveln enorm an Qualität dazugewonnen! In Nordend natürlich. Tötungsquests gab es seit eh und je. Und das Horde und Allianz Seite an Seite gegen Arthas kämpfen, resultiert ja auch ein wenig aus der WC-Geschichte. Damals bekämpften Thrall und Jaina Archimonde gemeinsam. Zudem gab es doch auch diesen Teasertrailer von Blizzard, in dem Varian hasserfüllt Thrall angreifen wollte und Jaina erneut schlichten musste. Ähnlich der coolen Drachenödequestreihe.

Über die Community wurde schon ausreichend diskutiert. Ich denke aber, dass sie früher schon ähnlich belastend war. Die Popularität hat auch ihre Schattenseiten. Wenn das neue Star Wars Online kommt, wird es ebenfalls von Anfang an mit solchen Spinnern überrannt werden. Warum? Ist es nicht cool für den 13-jährigen Cedrick aus Marzahn, die Reinkarnation des Bösen, den Schrecken der Galaxis, endlich einmal online spielen zu können ... mit dem unglaublich kreativen Namen "Dârthvâdah"? 
MMO's sind populär wie noch nie. Die Spieler, die sich dafür begeistern, sind die Gleichen. Seht ein, dass ein Massenphänomen auch viele Blindgänger anzieht.


----------



## Segojan (1. Juli 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Kein WoW Spieler = Kein Mitreder



Man muss doch nicht unbedingt WoW spielen, um beurteilen zu können, ob die Diskussion hier sachlich geführt wird oder ob sich überwiegend Beleidigungen um die Ohren gehauen werden.


----------



## Rainaar (1. Juli 2009)

Brutus schrieb:


> Aber hat man nicht früher beim Leveln gedacht, "boah, wenn ich irgendwann mal im Pechschwingenhort oder AQ40 raiden könnte, das wärs" oder "nur einmal den endboss in naxx legen..."




Nö


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn zu dieser Aussage? Ich beschäftige mich sehr wohl mit der Spielmechanik.




Du warst doch garnicht gemeint? Ich hab jemanden anderes Zitiert. Nicht jeden Schuh anziehn der evtl. passen könnte...das führt zu vorzeitigem Herzstilstand und wir brauchen Gnome..zum werfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Misst ich spiele selbst zwei :-(


----------



## Keksemacher (1. Juli 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Nö


Doch die meisten Spieler haben das wohl schon gedacht.


----------



## Camô (1. Juli 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Das wundert mich nicht. Das spiegelt doch nur das Niveau wieder, was hier im Buffed-Forum(WOW) größtenteils herrscht. 80% der Kommentare hier kann man doch getrost ignorieren, weil ihr Niveau unterhalb der Grasnarbe liegen, was vermutlich auch auf deren Verfasser zutrifft. Die Kommentare von Karash, die sinnvoll sind und sogar das Thema betreffen, passen da so garnicht ins Bild dieser ........
> 
> Man sollte doch ein gewisses Maß an Sachlichkeit und Freundlichkeit erwarten können, aber durch die Anonymität des Internets  ist diese Forderung wohl etwas naiv. Warum auch sollte das Verhalten vieler in den WOW-Foren besser sein, als im Spiel selbst?


Oh ja, Schande über mein Haupt! Ich kenne Karash nicht! Kennst du Andorius, Aryuna oder mich, Althaîr? Nicht? Oh je, wie schwach. Wir waren/ sind sehr gute Spieler.
Oder kennst du Nyhm oder Chickenwing? Die machen super lustige WoW-Videos und rappen auf Songs von z.B. Eminem. Nicht? Oje ...

Sorry, untertes Niveau ist es Usern zu unterstellen, einen anderen User nicht zu kennen bzw. anzuerkennen.


----------



## Camô (1. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Doch die meisten Spieler haben das wohl schon gedacht.


Diese Spieler denken sich dann jetzt: Man würde ich gerne Yoggi mal legen ...


----------



## Segojan (1. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Doch die meisten Spieler haben das wohl schon gedacht.



Mag sein. Aber für den Durchschnittsspieler war die Vorstellung doch in etwa ähnlich der, die der durchschnittliche Bergwanderer von der Besteigung des Mt. Everest hat.


----------



## Keksemacher (1. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Diese Spieler denken sich dann jetzt: Man würde ich gerne Yoggi mal legen ...


Wohl kaum...

EDIT:An den über mirer Post von der Person war ja auch so geschrieben,als wäre es fast unmöglich das zu schaffen und es wäre etwas wircklich Besonderes wenn man es geschafft hat.


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Oh ja, Schande über mein Haupt! Ich kenne Karash nicht! Kennst du Andorius, Aryuna oder mich, Althaîr? Nicht? Oh je, wie schwach. Wir waren/ sind sehr gute Spieler.
> Oder kennst du Nyhm oder Chickenwing? Die machen super lustige WoW-Videos und rappen auf Songs von z.B. Eminem. Nicht? Oje ...
> 
> Sorry, untertes Niveau ist es Usern zu unterstellen, einen anderen User nicht zu kennen bzw. anzuerkennen.




Siehste. Genau so sehe ich das auch. Deshalb lasse ich da auch nicht locker. Warum sollen wir uns ständig sagen lassen wir wären was schlechteres nur weil wir mit unseren Fähigkeiten nicht posend durch die Weltgeschichte von WoW rumeiern.


----------



## Winipek (1. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Weil man nicht im offiziellen Forum mitliest ist man also ein Noob der keinen Plan von WoW hat?
> Spiel ich WoW um Spaß im Spiel zu haben oder um mir im offiziellen Forum die Meinung von "MVP"s anzueignen?
> 
> Nochmal: Der Kerl ist ein stinknormaler Spieler, der eine Meinung hat. Die zum Beispiel mich nicht interessiert.



/sign


Und mir persönlich kommt die Diskussion so vor, wie wenn mein Opa mir immer erzählt hat : "Früher war allles besser !" 
und genau das Verhalten ist doch hier ebenso vorhanden.
Die einen weinen ums Vergangene und können sich im Hier und Jetzt nicht zurechtfinden...und die anderen fragen sich :
"Was ??? Ohne Schuhe zur Schule gehen, war besser ??? Und Fernsehen war schwarz -weiss ???"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt
Also , da der Karash eigentlich eher, bzw. nur(?) im off. Wow-Forum unterwegs war und somit ihn nicht jeder zwangsläufig kennen muss, der sich im Buffed(!!)-Forum aufhält, sollte es auch nicht wundern , wenn ein Grossteil ihn *hier* nicht kennt ...
Und wen ich nicht kenne, vermisse ich nicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kotnik (1. Juli 2009)

Also ihc muss sagen, dass ich etwas verwundert bin...

Ich habe viele Dinge zu kritisieren an WoW und stelle auch einen gewissen QUalitätesverlust fest. Oft trauere ich etwas den "guten alten zeiten" hinterher.

ABER!
Was karrash (wer auch immer das sein mag, geht mir ehrlich gesagt am allerwertesten vorbei) aber da kritisiert, sind nicht die DInge, die die Spielwelt kaputt machen, sondern eher sinnvolle Änderungen, wie etwa die Handelbarkeit von Loot oder das ZUrückgeben von gekauften items. War doch bisher auch so, nur dass man einen GM anschreiben musste. Die aagesprochenen Änderungen sind für mich eher Verbesserungen, die das Spiel weniger sperrig machen. Wie Talentvorschau, dual-spec etc. Wie hab ich mich früher aufgeregt, ständig 50g abzudrücken, nur weil sich meine Gilde net entscheiden konnte, ob ich heilen oder tanken soll^^
Und die Idiotie aus Diablo-Zeiten (Verskillt=neuer Char) kann ja nun wirklich nicht endziel einer Spielentwicklung sein! Was mich mehr stört, ist die Beliebigkeit der Spielwelt, der Einheitsbrei bei den Klassen (da geb ich Karrash recht) fehlende Prequests etc.
Aber die anderen Änderungen, die er soooo schlimm findet, sind für mich eher technischer Natur und lange und dringend erwünschte Änderungen. Sollen wir etwa wieder das Flugmeister-System vom Anfang einführen? dass man von FP zu FP hüpfen muss ohne nonstop fliegen zu können? ist das rp? nein, das nervt nur, ganz ehrlich. 
Blizz mag ja viel Müll machen, aber ein paar Änderungen sind schon bitter nötig gewesen und mal ehrlich..viele, die jetzt rumheulen, haben genau diese Änderunegn zu BC-Zeiten herbeigewhined!
so long...


----------



## Rainaar (1. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Doch die meisten Spieler haben das wohl schon gedacht.



Dadurch das Du eine These wiederholst wird sie nicht richtiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (1. Juli 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Dadurch das Du eine These wiederholst wird sie nicht richtiger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo habe ich meine These wiederholt?Dies ist mein erster Post in diesem Thread gewesen...


----------



## Segojan (1. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wohl kaum...
> 
> EDIT:An den über mirer Post von der Person war ja auch so geschrieben,als wäre es fast unmöglich das zu schaffen und es wäre etwas wircklich Besonderes wenn man es geschafft hat.



Es gibt ein paar Leute, die am Mt. Everest "gewipet" sind und keinen zweiten Versuch bekommen haben. Was wäre, wenn der Tod in BWL oder AQ40 endgültig wäre und der Charakter gelöscht?


----------



## Super PePe (1. Juli 2009)

Ist das ein Teilhaber von Blizzard?
Wenn nicht, versteh ich den Wind hier nicht.

salve


ps: und alle die aufhören wollen wegen xyz Änderungen -> macht es endlich ... ihr werdet von Tag zu Tag unglaubwürdiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Ist das ein Teilhaber von Blizzard?
> Wenn nicht, versteh ich den Wind hier nicht.
> 
> salve
> ...




Das wäre die nächste Stufe gewesen, aber deswegen ist er kein MVP mehr sondern ähh vielleicht ein LFJ? Mami Blizzi hat nich das gemacht was ich wollte und dabei war ich immer nett und freundlich.

Tja man kann auch sagen: Seine einzigen beiden Freunden waren Jack und Shit und Hack hat gerade die Stadt verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheed (1. Juli 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Es gibt ein paar Leute, die am Mt. Everest "gewipet" sind und keinen zweiten Versuch bekommen haben. Was wäre, wenn der Tod in BWL oder AQ40 endgültig wäre und der Charakter gelöscht?



Das Konzept passt nicht zu einem MMORPG. In Rollenspielen (nein nicht WoW, sondern offline-Rollenspiele wie Gothic oder The Elder Scrolls) kannst du das aufleben lassen, weil es dort den "Neu-laden-Button" gibt. Es würde mich zutiefst frustrieren wenn ich bei jedem Boss nur eine Chance hätte. 

Man müsste den Boss derart einfach machen, sodass keiner sterben kann, und wo liegt da der Sinn? Wenn ich an Diablo II LoD Hardcore Mod denke... das war schon ganz schön hart, aber gut, das war auch MMORPG, sondern ein Hack and Slay Spiel.

BTT: Ich findes schade, dass soviele Karash nicht kennen. Wiederum schade finde ich es, dass er aufhört zu spielen. 

Und das mit den 11,5 Million Spielern würde ich auch nicht so ganz wahrnehmen, weil es mittlerweile einfach weniger geworden sind. Wenn ich bedenke wieviele allein auf meinem Server aufgehört haben oder gerade eine längere Pause machen. (Bis zum nächsten AddOn)


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Full quote



Natürlich war Nordend Anfangs wundervoll! Die Quests waren gigantisch! Es kamen viele Neuerungen dazu. Ein Grund warum viele geblieben sind. Trotzdem gab Blizzard schon die Richtung vor mit solchen nichtüberlegten Erfolgen wie "Erster 80er des Realms" nach ein paar Tagen kam ständig eine Erfolgsmeldung. Und dann standen sie da! Ja der Endcontent hier! Der Endcontent da! Viele der Questhelperuser waren nichtmal in der Lage den Meister ihres Berufes zu finden.
"Wo find ich den Schmiedlehrer??" "Wo ist der Flugpunkt?" "Wo bin ich überhaupt??? Und wer bin ich??"

Man "kann" noch viel von dem feeling einfangen aber es wird laut Blizzard nicht mehr fortgeführt weil es für die Masse nicht interessant ist! 

Es gab tatsächlich eine "Nasenkontrolle" für Instanzen! Die wurde eben durch die Questreihen durchgeführt. Wenn einer den Schlüssel für Kara hatte, war man schonmal sicher das er die Questgegenstände aus den Instanzen dort geholt hat. Eventuell ist auch noch was für ihn gedroppt. Dementsprechend muß er sich wenigstens schonmal in Gruppen "rumgeärgert" haben. Heute? Bist du 80 kannst du alles! Zumindestens dich dafür melden.

Und selbst bei den HeroInis mit Ruf. Da sie nicht sofort in die Hero konnten, sind sie halt in die normalen Instanzen gegangen. Ein natürliches ausbremsen. Natürlich waren die Pros schneller aber welcher Casual macht schon nen Serverfirstkill?

Das fehlen von Zugangsquests und die größeren Sets gegen Marken beschleunigen diesen Trend noch. Jetzt kann jeder alles und das noch schneller! Die Spieler betrügen sich selbst um Instanzen weil da ja nichts "interessantes" dropt und nur der Endcontent relevant ist.

In meinen Augen ein ganz klares "fail" von Blizzard! Weil sie selbst 90 % von ihrem Spiel unattraktiv machen! Sie "entwerten" die Instanzen noch bevor neue da sind. Ein Thrend der das Spiel viel zu schnelllebig macht, als das da noch langzeitmotivation aufkommen könnte. 

Reiten ab 20? Kein Problem! Azertoh ist groß genug! Warum nicht etwas schneller vorwärts kommen? Aber gleich in den höchsten Instanzen mitraiden? Wer einigermaßen erfolgreich raidet wird da noch genauer hinschauen was er mitnimmt. Und dementsprechend wird die Kluft zwischen Viel und Wenigspieler noch weiter auseinander getrieben. 

Und was macht dann einer neuer Spieler der Raiden will, aber nicht mitgenommen wird? Kleinere Instanzen/Raids sucht, aber keiner hingehen will? 

Ja dem mit StarWars kann ich dir nur Recht geben! Es wird wohl so kommen! Die Todesritter werden halt SithLords werden. In HDRO ist es anscheinend nicht so. Warum? Das wäre mal interessant zu analysieren. Aber selbst wenn die Todesritter mit den gehaltvollen Namen "ImbáDéáthKnith" auf einmal SithLord "DárthDéádKillä" werden ist Wow immernoch versaut. 

Es fehlen neue Lowgebiete & Rassen, mal neue kleinere Inis. Möglichkeiten um Gilden wieder attraktiver zu machen. Härteres durchgreifen im Handelschannel. Bosse die man nicht unbedingt immer auf die gleiche Art und Weise "nachspielen" kann. Klassen müssen sich wieder stärker von einander unterscheiden. Zugangsquest mit  einem kleinen Geschichtlichen Hintergrund und und und

eigentlich all das, was Stück für Stück entfernt wird......

Was zieht denn die Blindgänger an? Es ist dieses "Jeder soll alles erreichen können ohne was dafür tun zu müssen!" Jetzt ist es aber tatsächlich so, dass die die viel Spielen (Zeiteinsatz + Aufwand = Ertrag) dadurch sowieso wieder den größeren Vorteil ziehen!

Also hat der Casual das nachsehen der entweder keinen Anschluß findet weil er zu spät da war, oder weil jeder besseren Schaden voraussetzt, da man ja einen DD kaum noch in was anderem messen kann und es genügend möglichkeiten gibt, diesen zu verbesseren. Er sie als Casual aber nicht so schnell wahrnehmen kann, wie es erwartet wird.

Da wird dann wohl doch ein "Goldverkaufsshop" von Blizzard auf kurz oder lang kommen..... ansonsten hat ein Casual nie größere Vorteile durch eine Erleichterung die einem Vielspieler nicht ein Vielfaches einbringt. 

Und ich glaube er wird kommen!! Und das innerhalb der nächsten 12 Monate!


----------



## VILOGITY (1. Juli 2009)

Romath schrieb:


> Sollte man den Kerl kennen ?



Nö, Lowbos kennen ihn sicher net......
Leg dich einfach wieder hin...


----------



## Thrainan (1. Juli 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Nö, Lowbos kennen ihn sicher net......
> Leg dich einfach wieder hin...


Ok ich muss diesen Typen kennen sonnst bin ich ein kacknoob. Dan zähl du mir jetzt bitte spontan die Bundeskanler der Bundesrepublick auf ohne auf Wikipedia zu schauen. Kennst du die mendelschen gesetze aus dem Kopf und weist wer als erster die Welt umsegelte?
Erklär mir dochmal warum der Himmel blau ist. 

Was hier von einigen als wichtiges Wissen vorausgesetzt wird und was wirklich wichtig ist liegen meilenweit auseinader. Bevor man jemanden ankackt weiol er irgendeinen WoW Bubby nicht kennt, geht mal zur Schule und lest nen Buch...


----------



## Rainaar (1. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wo habe ich meine These wiederholt?Dies ist mein erster Post in diesem Thread gewesen...




Naja, wir können das schöne "Nein" - "Doch" -"Nein" - Doch" Spiel gern weiterführen.

Ich verstehe nur immer nicht warum die Leuts hier meinen immer für alle anderen mitzuschreiben, nzw. zu wissen was diese gedacht haben, was sie wollen usw.


----------



## Lobiño (1. Juli 2009)

Sheedkiller schrieb:


> BTT: Ich findes schade, dass soviele Karash nicht kennen. Wiederum schade finde ich es, dass er aufhört zu spielen.



So! Nochmal nachgeforscht und siehe da, er hört nicht auf:



> [...] habe ich meinen MVP-Rang heute zurückgegeben. [...]



Es steht also noch alles in den Sternen:



> [...] Wie es weitergeht werden wir sehen. [...]


----------



## refra (1. Juli 2009)

NEEEEIN nicht Karash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seine Comics waren die besten...werde in wohl sehr vermissen so wie Brandolf..


----------



## Nania (1. Juli 2009)

Es ist ja auch immer wieder das gleiche. 

Und mal zu allererst: Ich habe nur die erste fünf Bosse in Ulduar 10 gesehen, weil ich meist keine ZEIT habe, um an Raids teilzunehmen. 
So ist das immer noch ein langfristiges Ziel von mir. 

Einige Änderungen die Blizzard in den letzten Monaten gemacht oder angekündigt hat, mögen, auf den ersten Blick, für den langjährigen, erfahrenen Spieler, doof wirken. Super billige Reittiere, keine Prequests mehr, Vereinfachung der Instanzen, schnelleres hin und her fliegen zwischen den Flugpunkten etc. etc. 

Aber überlegt doch alle mal so: Was wäre, wenn ihr JETZT anfangen würdet? 
Wolltet ihr wirklich bis Level 40 warten, bis ihr ein Mount bekommt? Würdet ihr dann noch Zeit damit vergeuden, euch das viele Geld dafür zu farmen? JAAAA, auf Level 40 sind 50g ohne Hilfe immer noch eine Menge Schotter? 
Würdet ihr wirklich noch die Prequest für z.B Karazhan machen wollen, nur damit ihr die Instanz mal von innen sehen könnt? 
Wollt ihr immer noch, für den Fall, das mal eine Gruppe zustande käme, erst eine ewige Prequest machen wollen, um in den Schwarzen Tempel zu können?


----------



## Sulli (1. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Natürlich war Nordend Anfangs wundervoll! Die Quests waren gigantisch! Es kamen viele Neuerungen dazu. Ein Grund warum viele geblieben sind. Trotzdem gab Blizzard schon die Richtung vor mit solchen nichtüberlegten Erfolgen wie "Erster 80er des Realms" nach ein paar Tagen kam ständig eine Erfolgsmeldung. Und dann standen sie da! Ja der Endcontent hier! Der Endcontent da! Viele der Questhelperuser waren nichtmal in der Lage den Meister ihres Berufes zu finden.
> "Wo find ich den Schmiedlehrer??" "Wo ist der Flugpunkt?" "Wo bin ich überhaupt??? Und wer bin ich??"
> 
> Man "kann" noch viel von dem feeling einfangen aber es wird laut Blizzard nicht mehr fortgeführt weil es für die Masse nicht interessant ist!
> ...



Genau so isses    sign


----------



## Keksemacher (1. Juli 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Naja, wir können das schöne "Nein" - "Doch" -"Nein" - Doch" Spiel gern weiterführen.
> 
> Ich verstehe nur immer nicht warum die Leuts hier meinen immer für alle anderen mitzuschreiben, nzw. zu wissen was diese gedacht haben, was sie wollen usw.


Das was er/sie meinte war doch leicht zu erkennen.


----------



## Lobiño (1. Juli 2009)

refra schrieb:


> NEEEEIN nicht Karash
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mensch! Was habe ich denn eben gepostet? Überles mich doch bitte nicht einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (1. Juli 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Wohl kaum...
> 
> EDIT:An den über mirer Post von der Person war ja auch so geschrieben,als wäre es fast unmöglich das zu schaffen und es wäre etwas wircklich Besonderes wenn man es geschafft hat.


Tschuldige, wusste nicht dass der Leibhaftige hier im Forum rumgeistert.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Juli 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Würdet ihr wirklich noch die Prequest für z.B Karazhan machen wollen, nur damit ihr die Instanz mal von innen sehen könnt?
> Wollt ihr immer noch, für den Fall, das mal eine Gruppe zustande käme, erst eine ewige Prequest machen wollen, um in den Schwarzen Tempel zu können?



Kurz und knapp?

Ja? Weil ich mit Beginn Nordend meinen "neuen" Main gerade mal auf Lv 58 hatte! Und ich hab die PreQuest gemacht! Einfach um das feeling der Instanzen noch einmal zu erleben bevor ich da als Highlevel durchrennen kann!

Und es war toll!! (Zeit für Spaß!!)

Heute sollte es so sein, dass es PreQuests etwa für die letzten 10 Level gibt. Oder einfach nur in den normalen 80erInstanzen. Einfach um die Leute da reinzutreiben. Du wirst den Unterschied merken ob schonmal wer Turm normal war oder nicht, wenn du Hero drin bist! Oder vio Festung...usw.... aber wozu? Hochleveln -> Hero -> jetzt noch mehr Hero -> Ulduar!

Ich weiß nicht warum du spielst, ich hab gespielt, wegen des spielens willen......


----------



## szene333 (1. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Oh ja, Schande über mein Haupt! Ich kenne Karash nicht! Kennst du Andorius, Aryuna oder mich, Althaîr? Nicht? Oh je, wie schwach. Wir waren/ sind sehr gute Spieler.
> Oder kennst du Nyhm oder Chickenwing? Die machen super lustige WoW-Videos und rappen auf Songs von z.B. Eminem. Nicht? Oje ...
> 
> Sorry, untertes Niveau ist es Usern zu unterstellen, einen anderen User nicht zu kennen bzw. anzuerkennen.



Du hast leider überhaupt nicht verstanden, was ich damit sagen wollte. Es geht hier nicht darum, irgendwelche Spieler zu kennen, die ganz toll sind oder Leute die schöne Videos oder Musik machen. Die Liste könnten wir ja unendlich weiterführen. Du kennst den nicht, ich kenne den nicht.
Ich unterstelle niemanden unterstes Niveau, nur weil er jemanden nicht kennt. Blödsinn. Das ist lediglich ein weiteres Indiz dafür. Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass der Großteil der Posts hier aus sachlichen und sinnvollen Diskusionen bestehen?


----------



## Benefit (1. Juli 2009)

Naja WoW Classic war MMO Typisch
BC war Casual
und WoTLK is Kiddy

Ich freu mich trotzdem auf das neue Addon da werden dann
ALLE Klassen tanken können auf ihre eigene Art nur
damits keine Tankmängel mehr gibt.
Ausserdem werden alle Klassen heilen können mit dem richtigen Talentbaum
damit es keinen Heilermangel gibt!
Bring den Spieler nicht die Klasse so ists richtig Blizzard Activision Go-go-go!

Mfg, Benefit

PS.: Freu mich schon auf die Vanish-Bubblenden-Blinzel Palas und Co. Klassen!


----------



## szene333 (1. Juli 2009)

Nania schrieb:


> Aber überlegt doch alle mal so: Was wäre, wenn ihr JETZT anfangen würdet?
> Wolltet ihr wirklich bis Level 40 warten, bis ihr ein Mount bekommt? Würdet ihr dann noch Zeit damit vergeuden, euch das viele Geld dafür zu farmen? JAAAA, auf Level 40 sind 50g ohne Hilfe immer noch eine Menge Schotter?
> Würdet ihr wirklich noch die Prequest für z.B Karazhan machen wollen, nur damit ihr die Instanz mal von innen sehen könnt?
> Wollt ihr immer noch, für den Fall, das mal eine Gruppe zustande käme, erst eine ewige Prequest machen wollen, um in den Schwarzen Tempel zu können?



Ganz ehrlich. Genau das würde ich wollen, weil das einfach spass gemacht hat und ich diese Zeit nicht missen will.


----------



## Manowar (1. Juli 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ok ich muss diesen Typen kennen sonnst bin ich ein kacknoob. Dan zähl du mir jetzt bitte spontan die Bundeskanler der Bundesrepublick auf ohne auf Wikipedia zu schauen. Kennst du die mendelschen gesetze aus dem Kopf und weist wer als erster die Welt umsegelte?
> Erklär mir dochmal warum der Himmel blau ist.
> 
> Was hier von einigen als wichtiges Wissen vorausgesetzt wird und was wirklich wichtig ist liegen meilenweit auseinader. Bevor man jemanden ankackt weiol er irgendeinen WoW Bubby nicht kennt, geht mal zur Schule und lest nen Buch...




Du weißt schon,dass es hier um WoW geht,ja?
Karash war einfach ein Teil von Blizz und ein "Großer" in der Community.

Und ja,nicht in dem WoW Forum zu lesen, ist nicht "vorteilhaft", da würden einige bescheuerte Fragen in diesem Forum flachfallen.

Und bei so einer miesen Rechtschreibung,solltest du bei anderen nicht antanzen mit "geht zur Schule und lest nen Buch".


----------



## Kotnik (1. Juli 2009)

Ich muss einigen hier zustimmen. Prequests für Raids sind stimmungsvoll (schließlich ist das keine x-beliebige Instanz, sondern Story-Teil) und haben auch in anderer hinsicht Sinn!

Wie angemerkt, wurdeman früher durch die prequests gezwungen, normale und heroische Instanzen zu gehen, bevor man in die raids konnte, man musste die raids nacheinander machen und konnte keinen überspringen. Es war nicht denkbar, dass jemand ein paar heros abfarmt, einen pseudo-raidboss a la archa und setteile für marken und ZACK stand er im BT, ohne T4 und T5 jemals gesehen zuhaben. Wo bleibt der logische Spielaufbau?

Um es allein nochma zu skizzieren: Wenn mich nicht alles täuschtund ich es noch hinbekomme, musste man für Kara in folgende Instanzen:

HDZ2, Schattenlabyrinth, Dampfkammer, Archa (für letztere musste man ja auch ne schlüssel-pre machen, und im zuge dessen nach bota und mecha)..alles in allem 6 instanzen, 7 wenn man sethekhallen als pre für schlabby dazuzählt...da kam einiges an D3-Equip zusammen und an Erfahrung..Es galt auch schon früher, bzw anscheinend mehr als heute: Tanken (bzw Heilen/schaden amchen) lernt man nicht erst in Kara!!

Ich würde mich sehr über Prequests freuen!

Und bevor mich jetzt einer flamed, weil ich "rumweine": Mir liegt das Spiel am Herzen und es macht mir immer noch Spaß, ich vermisse nur gewisse dinge und sehne mich nach verbesserungen.


----------



## Valandiltara (1. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Natürlich war Nordend Anfangs wundervoll! Die Quests waren gigantisch! Es kamen viele Neuerungen dazu. Ein Grund warum viele geblieben sind. Trotzdem gab Blizzard schon die Richtung vor mit solchen nichtüberlegten Erfolgen wie "Erster 80er des Realms" nach ein paar Tagen kam ständig eine Erfolgsmeldung. Und dann standen sie da! Ja der Endcontent hier! Der Endcontent da! Viele der Questhelperuser waren nichtmal in der Lage den Meister ihres Berufes zu finden.
> "Wo find ich den Schmiedlehrer??" "Wo ist der Flugpunkt?" "Wo bin ich überhaupt??? Und wer bin ich??"
> 
> .......... gekürzt ..........



Sign³

Das Ganze spiegelt doch teilweise unsere momentane Gesellschaft wieder.
"Unsere Kindern sollen es mal besser haben, als wir" führte doch zu der ZuckerInDenA....Blas Mentalität vieler junger Menschen. Und woher sollten sie es auch anders wissen, sie bekommen es ja in vielfältiger Weise vorgelebt. In zehn Jahren werden die Meisten anders darüber denken. 
Und "die Rendite muss stimmen". D.h. wenn ich meine Firma für viel Knete verkaufe, oder mir einen potenten Geldgeber suche, verkaufe ich auch die Selbstbestimmung bezüglich meiner Ware. Soll sagen, was die Masse meiner Kunden will, wird auch umgesetzt damit "die Rendite stimmt".


----------



## alchilèes (1. Juli 2009)

wenn ich solche beiträge lese frage ich mich immer wieder ob die ersteller wissen das es sich nur um ein spiel handelt.
wenn es einem gefällt spielt man es und wenn nicht lässt man es, die ganze welt damit zu behelligen das es einem keine freude mehr bereitet ist in meinen augen arm.
es gibt gefühlte 30 milliarden spiele und milliarden spieler, wenn jeder der ein spiel anfängt oder beendet dies im internet kundtun würde, gäbe es reichlich probleme in den leitungen und servern rund um den globus.
wenn irgendwo ein unglück passiert und echte menschen sterben ist nicht halb soviel darüber zu lesen und das finde ich bedeutend schlimmer als das player x y z aufhört.

also leute ab mit euch in die reale welt und mal darüber nachgedacht was wichtig ist....


----------



## Kotnik (1. Juli 2009)

alchilèes schrieb:


> wenn ich solche beiträge lese frage ich mich immer wieder ob die ersteller wissen das es sich nur um ein spiel handelt.
> wenn es einem gefällt spielt man es und wenn nicht lässt man es, die ganze welt damit zu behelligen das es einem keine freude mehr bereitet ist in meinen augen arm.
> es gibt gefühlte 30 milliarden spiele und milliarden spieler, wenn jeder der ein spiel anfängt oder beendet dies im internet kundtun würde, gäbe es reichlich probleme in den leitungen und servern rund um den globus.
> wenn irgendwo ein unglück passiert und echte menschen sterben ist nicht halb soviel darüber zu lesen und das finde ich bedeutend schlimmer als das player x y z aufhört.
> ...




Ja, ein Glück, gehts hier ja auch um Süd-Uruguyanische Zugunglücke!* 
Das hier ist ein Spieleforum, bzw ein WoW-Forum, also gehts hier um diese Themen. Wenns dir nicht passt, dir steht es frei, dieses Spartenforum zu ignorieren^^



*NICHT!


----------



## Céraa (1. Juli 2009)

das der aufhört...hm...i-wie schon bisl traurig :/


----------



## Winipek (1. Juli 2009)

lalala...ich les hier immer noch "Früher war alles besser "....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gewöhnt euch dran, die Erde dreht sich ...und Stillstand bedeutet tot...

In diesem Sinne...

Versucht mit der gleichen Neugier, die ihr am Anfang verspührt habt, auf die nun kommenden Neuerungen drauf zu zugehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalyptus (1. Juli 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> 1. bin über 14(nein nicht 14 1/2)
> 2. ja blizz macht das spiel kaputt
> 3. ja ich hätte gern nen classic server




Unterschreib ich voll.


----------



## ramsleier (1. Juli 2009)

Früher war sowieso alles besser. Man konnte stundenlang farmen, in sw rumstehen und warten bis man abends wieder raiden kann damit man beim 2. Boss dauerwipet.


----------



## Metadron72 (1. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Eig. schon ja, da aber 3/4 des forums sicher unter 14 sind,



und schon hast du dich selbst disqualifiziert ...rest deines inhalts ist mir, und sicher noch vielen anderen, nun noch mehr wumpe wie es vorher schon war


----------



## fabdiem (1. Juli 2009)

seit wann war wow bitte ein rollenspiel?

ist doch scheissegal ob der jetzt abhaut oder nicht

condelzza rice in china ist auch interessant


blizz macht das spiel übrigens nicht kaputt

wow ist ein online spiel, da wird ständig was geändert

wer keine veränderung will soll offline spiele zocken wie zum beispiel das bald erscheinende starcraft 2


----------



## Droyale (1. Juli 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> gute frage ich kenn den auch net^^
> aber ich sag nur *aion* kommt!


so is es


----------



## Maerad (1. Juli 2009)

Mhhh ... wäre es eventuell mal Möglich, das die Leute, welche noch die Classiczeiten mitgemacht haben, aufhören auch in Classiczeiten zu denken?

Klar, damals war alles besser - ist bei jedem Spiel so, weil es einfach neu war und sich kaum einer wirklich auskannte. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das zu Classiczeiten die Mods so ausgereift waren wie heute. Oder das es soviele Freaks gab. Oder das da wirklich massiv mit DPS gerechnet wurde.

Ich merks bei mir an RO, da sag ich auch gerne, damals wars irgendwie cooler - klar, kleinere Welt, kaum einer kannte sich wirklich aus, das Spiel war durchsichtiger (bevor kartenslots, elementarschaden usw. kamen und Monster das x-fache an DMG gemacht haben) - echt cool halt.

Gleiche passiert mit wow - wolltet ihr wirklich so lange wie damals auf lvl 60 brauchen? Heute? Wo 80 Cap ist und es ab da eigentlich erst losgeht? Ich hab damals mit meinem Hunter ca. 1,5-2 Monate auf lvl 70 gebraucht (erster char, neu bei wow), wobei ich SEHR viel gespielt hab - jemand der normal spielt dürfte ca. 3 Monate gebraucht haben. Nun ist Cap 80 ... das dauert wieder länger. Warum ist es also verkehrt, nachdem das Lvlcap erhöht wurde, das Leveln in den "unteren" Regionen nicht etwas zu beschleunigen?

Sollen die Leute - nach eurer Meinung - bei Lvl 100 dann 1/2 Jahr lang zocken um überhaupt das Max.lvl zu erreichen? Glaubt ihr ich will mit meinem Twink oder Mainchar irgendeine extreme Prequest machen (Kara, MC, BT usw. usf.), nur um mal just4fun mit einer randomgruppe nen alten Schlachtzug zu machen, den du mit 3 Leuten clearen kannst? Um mal zu sehen wie die damals waren? Sicher nicht. Und ich glaube auch nicht, das dies viele von euch gemacht hätten.

Und ihr beschwert euch, das heute keiner mehr Plan von CC usw. hat? Wundert euch das, wenn man fast in jeder Ini die man gehen will nen 80'er dabeihat (den irgendeiner aus seiner Gilde invited) der mit euch da einfach mal in 2 min durchrennt? Ich hab schon damals zu BC VERZWEIFELT eine Gruppe gesucht, die mit mir BSF geht OHNE nen Highlvl, also wirklich alle im Lvlbereich. Ich wurde bis heute nicht fündig, da allen die Zeit zu schade war - mit nem 80er rennt man da ja mal gleich durch ...

Genauso wie hier oft das mit dem "Epic für Marken" angeprangert wird - wo ist da eigentlich euer Problem? Klar, "Causals" kommen nun auch leichter an das Zeug rann, wenn Sei keine Zeit zum Raiden haben (damit meine ich 3-5h am Stück). BEi mir ist schon Naxx10 ein Problem, da ich 2 kleine Kinder mit 13 Monaten hab ... und die gehen halt vor WoW. Doch leider MUSS man EQ farmen, damit man überhaupt in einige Inis/Raids mitkann. Soll das wirklich nur den Leuten vorbehalten sein, die 6h+ am Tag vorm Rechner verbringen? Der Rest kann dann ja mal PvP machen ne, wenn er das Max erreicht hat (wie ich damals zu BC zeiten) was PvE angeht. Wenn ich wirklich farmen will und Erfolg = sitzfleisch heisst, dann kann ich auch nen Asia-Farm-Game zocken, wo du 30 min Massenvernichtung für 0.1% EXP von Lvl 98 > 99 brauchst ... 

Man sollte aber auch nicht vergessen, das man eine pervers hohe Anzahl an Marken pro Eq. braucht - z.b. 75 marken! Das dauert LANGE, grad für nen Casual. Und dann ist die Armor vom EQ Level her auch nciht das beste - rein von den Stats her sind die meisten "alten" T8 teile besser als die MarkenT9 rüssis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das man seit neustem Rüstungen usw. wieder zurückgeben kann find ich super! Erstmal kann man nur innerhalb von 2 h zurückgeben und wenn das ding verzaubert/geslottet wurde gehts eh nicht mehr. Aber wenn man sich mal verklickt hat (wie ich letztens z.b. das falsche Amulett), dann ist man da froh drüber.

Den Weg den Blizzard aktuell verfolgt find ich nicht so schlecht - so bekommen normalsterbliche mit einem normal möglichen Spielaufkommen auch die Möglichkeit in neueren Inis/Raids mitgenommen zu werden, ohne jede Woche x-mal im Schlachtzug mitgewirkt zu haben. Das deren Markenepics natürlich nicht mit den Schlachtzugsachen mithalten könenn sollte klar sein - wäre etwas krass, wenn man so auch die richtig guten Sachen bekommen würde. Aber es ist zumindest eine nette Grundlage, mit welcher man im Uldarraid nacher nicht so chancenlos dasteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich seh das hier eigentlich nicht als Nachteil sondern eher als Vorteil an. Auch wenn sich z.B.- jemand für seine Gilde nen Twink hochzieht, um der Gilde z.b. als Heal aushelfen zu können, wenn ein Mangel vorherrscht.

Was ich mir aber von Blizzard wirklich wünschen würde:
1. Mehr RPG überwachung, grad auf den RPG Realms
2. Mehr Story + dazugehörige Quests etc. - Drachenöde die Portalschlacht usw. war ja mal nunoch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Strikte Trennugn von PVE und PVP wie z.b. bei RO - hier wurden nicht die Skills gesamt generft, sondern entsprechend für PvP angepasst. So haben z.B: die MassenAoE der Wizards da nur 75% Schaden gemacht, weil ansonsten jeder Char geonhitet worde wäre. Sowas in der Richtung wäre mal sinnvoll
4. Namengenerator bei der Namensauswahl je nach Rasse! Damit bleiben mir vielleicht so intelligente Namen wie DKDEATHKILLER, Deathstrike usw. usf. erspart. Und ich bräuchte mir auch nicht immer so den Kopf zu zerbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5. Prequests für die neuen, kommenden Raids - argentumtunier hat diese ja schon in der Form, das du da ehrfürchtig bei den sonnenhäschern usw, sein musst und/oder Kreuzfahrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6. Neuen Hardmode für Raids usw. - hier werden automatisch alle Mods/Makros usw. deaktiviert und man muss mit dem Blizzardstandardsystem spielen - mal schaun wie "leicht" die Leute dann noch durch Naxx und Uldar kommen. DAS wäre IMHO wirklich mal eine Möglcihkeit, Skill zu beweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (1. Juli 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> so is es



Gibt es da eigentlich schon eine grobe Aussage bezüglich des Erscheinungstermins?


----------



## skap (1. Juli 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> seit wann war wow bitte ein rollenspiel?
> 
> ist doch scheissegal ob der jetzt abhaut oder nicht
> 
> ...



MMORPG= Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game

Soweit ich weiß fällt WoW in diese Kategorie.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Darum ging es hier nur nicht.
> 
> Der TE hat einen Thread erstellt mit dem Quote und das garniert mit "WoW ist TOT!" (hat er mittlerweile rauseditiert).
> Was für Reaktionen sind da schon zu erwarten, zumal es "Wow ist zu leicht" und "Wow ist tot" Threads so oft gibt dass es langsam öde wird.
> ...



Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht wirklich gern deiner Meinung, aber das ist glaube ich der Post im Thread der die Situation am prägnantesten und treffsichersten beschreibt.
Da fällt selbst mir Laberheinz nix mehr weiteres zu ein. Alles gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skap (1. Juli 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Gibt es da eigentlich schon eine grobe Aussage bezüglich des Erscheinungstermins?



25. September< Wenn man vorbestellt bekommt man einen Beta Key.


----------



## Ale4Sale (1. Juli 2009)

rofldiepofl schrieb:


> kann jemand eben nen altar aufstellen für karash, dass jeder ne kerze für ihn anzünden kann?



*den Beitrag dick unterstreich und nach Kerzen such*

Beeindruckend wie sich in diesem Thread maßlose Verherrlichung und völlige Ignoranz die Klinke in die Hand geben. *g*


----------



## ikarus275 (1. Juli 2009)

skap schrieb:


> MMORPG= Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game
> 
> Soweit ich weiß fällt WoW in diese Kategorie.



Und wieviel man davon bemerkt.. wahnsinn...


----------



## Segojan (1. Juli 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> seit wann war wow bitte ein rollenspiel?



Schon immer. Oder sitzt bei dir zuhause ein Ork/Gnom/Taure/Zwerg vor dem Computer?


----------



## PARAS.ID (1. Juli 2009)

Pastilo schrieb:


> Nein mann muss ihn nicht kennen... aber schade das er aufhört und danke blizz das ihr alles kaputt macht!-.-



Kennt ihr noch ine andere Platte? Es wird langsam langweilig.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was ich so tragisch finde, ist nicht die vorhandene Masse an Spielern, welche sagen, dass ihnen WoW auch trotz den Veränderungen noch Spaß macht, sondern die Aufforderung an etwaige Kritiker, doch den Hut zu nehmen wenn ihnen das Spiel nicht passt. Hier wird ein für mich unschönes Verhaltensmuster an den Tag gelegt, dass ich gerne mit den drei Affen "Nichts hören, nichts sehen, nicht sagen" versinnbildlichen will. Nach dem Motto, solange mich die Veränderung nicht stört, kann sie auch nicht so wichtig sein.



Und dieser Rat ist ein guter Rat!!

Ich stehe auch dazu und würde die Leute denen es kein Spaß mehr macht, auch auffordern zu gehen.
Aus welchem Grund würde ich das tun?
Nicht aus dummer Gehässigkeit oder albernen ätsch ich habe gewonnen Gehabe sondern als echter Tip.
Der Weg den Blizz eingeschlagen hat ist so markant und deutlich, das einfach nicht zu erwarten ist, dass sie diesen in absehbarer Zeit wieder revidieren.
Das heißt wer jetzt wegen der aktuellen Änderungen schon keinen Spaß mehr an der Sache hart, wird ihn ganz ganz sicher auch das nächste Jahr nicht haben.
Warum also wertvolle Freiziet verschwenden?
Deshalb der Rat aufzuhören. Es wird auf absehbare Zeit keine Umkehr geben. 
Da ist es doch sinnvoller sich jetzt schon nach was Geeigneterem umzusehen als sich hier sinnlos wundzukämpfen und dann in sechs Monaten zu gehen.

Das ist kein unschönes Verhaltensmuster sonder guter alter Pragmatismus


----------



## Duath (1. Juli 2009)

Man merkt deutlich, wer hier bestimmte Beiträge nicht gelesen hat.



alchilèes schrieb:


> wenn ich solche beiträge lese frage ich mich immer wieder ob die ersteller wissen das es sich nur um ein spiel handelt.
> wenn es einem gefällt spielt man es und wenn nicht lässt man es, die ganze welt damit zu behelligen das es einem keine freude mehr bereitet ist in meinen augen arm.



Warum sollte man nicht ein Spiel kritisieren, das man mal gerne gespielt hat, wo man soziale Kontakte geknüpft hat, warum sollte man es nicht in der Hoffnung kritisieren, dass sich das Spiel doch noch in eine Richtung weiterentwickelt, die man gutheißen kann, dass sich die Entwickler die Kritik zu Herzen nehmen?

Kritik mit einem einfachen "wenn's dir nicht gefällt spiel's einfach nicht" abzufertigen ist unüberlegt. Ignorant. Dämlich.
Gerade bei einem MMO ist das der Fall, denn es gibt viele Spieler, die nur noch spielen, weil sie im Spiel soziale Kontakte geknüpft haben, die sie nicht verlieren möchten. Ich gehöre dazu. Ohne meine Gilde würde ich seit nem halben Jahr nicht mehr spielen. Sollte es mir deshalb verboten werden, Kritik zu üben in der Hoffnung, dass sich wieder was verbessern kann?


Das Diskussions-Niveau umd Empathie-Vermögen einiger hier ist echt unter aller Sau.

Vielleicht solltet ihr mal mehr als die ersten 3-4 Seiten und die letzte Seite lesen.


----------



## Nefloc (1. Juli 2009)

@Maerad ich möchte dich am liebsten umarmen und nie wieder los lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als ich meinen Hunter endlich auf 80 hatte musste ich schweren Herzens feststellen das ein erheblicher Tank und Heiler 
mangel auf meinem Server einzug hielt. Deswegen entschloß ich mich einen Heil Druiden hoch zu spielen und ich muß 
sagen das lvln macht zwar machmal keinen Spaß >aber< es ist schön seinen Char aufwachsen zu sehen und wie er 
sich im laufe der Zeit weiter entwickelt bis man schließlich das lvl cap erreicht hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mein Fazit aus den ganzen Änderungen die Blizzard jüngst getan hat oder die sie noch vorhaben: Es kann nur von vorteil für uns sein den schließlich leben sie ja davon uns bei Laune zu halten. Den die Kuh die einem Milch gibt schlachtet man nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (1. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du weißt schon,dass es hier um WoW geht,ja?
> Karash war einfach ein Teil von Blizz und ein "Großer" in der Community.
> 
> Und ja,nicht in dem WoW Forum zu lesen, ist nicht "vorteilhaft", da würden einige bescheuerte Fragen in diesem Forum flachfallen.
> ...



Ja mir ist klar dass es um WoW geht, aber wenn Du wenigstens versuchen würdest zu verstehen was ich schreibe, dann wäre ich äußerst erfreut.
Ich versuche daher es noch deutlicher zu machen. Es gibt hier offenbar Personen die glauben man müsse sich wer weiß wie toll mit WoW auskennen um überhaupt mitreden zu dürfen. Das sind aber Leute die mal darüber nachdenken sollten ob sie nicht selbst im täglichen Leben ständig zu irgendwas eine Meinung haben ohne sich auszukennen. Bist du zum Beispiel für, oder gegen Atomkraft? Jeder hat dazu eine Meinung, ich behaupte weniger als 1 % der Bevölkerung weis wie Kernspaltung funktioniert. Mitspracherecht haben trotzdem alle. 

Und es gibt so viele Themen die so viel wichtiger sind, da ist es einfach dämlich jemanden anzumachen, weil er sich nicht mit irgendeinem schlecht designten und furchtbar hässlichen Forum beschäftigt. Statt einen auf Mr. Oberschlau zu machen, weil man einen Typen kennt der grüne Schrift hat, sollte man wirklich überleben ob man in Summe von sich behaupten kann das recht zu haben dermaßen das Maul auf zu reißen. 

Nur weil man den nicht kennt ist man nicht unbedingt dumm. Wenn ich aber sehe welche Aggression hier wieder von einigen Rüberkommt denke ich ihr habt echt andere Probleme und solltet mal an euch arbeiten. 
Natürlich ist es vorteilhaft das Forum zu lesen, aber es ist keine Pflicht. Wozu bräuchte man denn noch das Buffed.de Forum wenn wir eh alles im Blizzardforum machen würden?

Zum Thema Rechtschreibflames äußere ich mich lieber gar nicht mehr, das habe ich aufgegeben. Aber wenn einem sonnst nichts mehr einfällt, immer her damit…


----------



## VILOGITY (1. Juli 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ok ich muss diesen Typen kennen sonnst bin ich ein kacknoob. Dan zähl du mir jetzt bitte spontan die Bundeskanler der Bundesrepublick auf ohne auf Wikipedia zu schauen. Kennst du die mendelschen gesetze aus dem Kopf und weist wer als erster die Welt umsegelte?
> Erklär mir dochmal warum der Himmel blau ist.
> 
> Was hier von einigen als wichtiges Wissen vorausgesetzt wird und was wirklich wichtig ist liegen meilenweit auseinader. Bevor man jemanden ankackt weiol er irgendeinen WoW Bubby nicht kennt, geht mal zur Schule und lest nen Buch...



Oh man........

Aber hast recht, warum sollte man bestimmt Leute die für WoW was getan haben kennen, ka***** drauf das einer gegangen ist. 
Und so ganz btw...... wie doof sind die meisten hier eigentlich ? 
11 Mio Spieler....... Huuuuuuust.... Kommt mir bekannt vor.....D2 btw......
Denkt einfach mal über folgendes nach..... 11 MIO Acc's und wieviele davon werden AKTIV noch gespielt ?
Ach und war da nicht letztens was wegen Server zusammenlegung bei Wartungsarbeiten ?
Bestimmt haben sie Server zusammen gelegt weil die so voll waren....... ja neeee is klar.
Machen wir bei uns auch so, is nen Server voll, packen wir noch nen anderen Kunden rauf und schalten Server 2 ab......

Und immer schön glauben was die Werbung sagt.......


----------



## Sess (1. Juli 2009)

Für all diejenigen, die meinen, dass WoW den Rollenspielfaktor nicht oder nicht mehr besitzt.
Hier eine klare Definition von Wikipedia:



> Ein Rollenspiel ist ein Spiel, in dem Spieler die Rollen fiktiver Charaktere bzw. Figuren übernehmen und selbst handelnd soziale Situationen bzw. Abenteuer in einer erdachten Welt erleben. Verwendet werden die eigene Fantasie, die Fantasie der Mitspieler und ein Regelwerk, das das Spiel strukturiert und eingrenzt. Bei spontanen oder traditionellen Rollenspielen (wie Räuber und Gendarm) sind die Regeln meistens implizit (z.&#8201;B. das „Abschlagen“ des Gegners), während sie bei reglementierten Rollenspielen meist in Form eines oder mehrerer Handbücher vorliegen. Besonders bei reglementierten Rollenspielen gibt es häufig einen Spielleiter, der auch die Einhaltung der Regeln kontrolliert.
> 
> Quelle: Wikipedia



Also ist WoW ja wohl definitiv ein Rollenspiel, da man gleich zu Beginn des Spiels in die Rolle eines fiktiven Charakters bzw. einer Figur schlüpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (1. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du weißt schon,dass es hier um WoW geht,ja?
> Karash war einfach ein Teil von Blizz und ein "Großer" in der Community.
> 
> Und ja,nicht in dem WoW Forum zu lesen, ist nicht "vorteilhaft", da würden einige bescheuerte Fragen in diesem Forum flachfallen.
> ...




Blizz Forum lesen, mein GOTT vielleicht auch noch das Klassenforum der Klasse die man spielt ?!
Du erwartest vielleicht zu viel kann das sein ^^


----------



## Thrainan (1. Juli 2009)

Ich habe keinen Fernseher, ich habe keine AHnung was die Werbung sagt...

Ob Server zusammengelgt werden ist imho auch egal, darum geht es doch garnicht. Aber da die Accounts die seitens Blizz angegeben werden Aktive Accounts sind, man also Geld dafür bezahlt, gehe ich davon aus das diese auch fast alle wirklich aktiv sein werden.


----------



## VILOGITY (1. Juli 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Fernseher, ich habe keine AHnung was die Werbung sagt...
> 
> Ob Server zusammengelgt werden ist imho auch egal, darum geht es doch garnicht. Aber da die Accounts die seitens Blizz angegeben werden Aktive Accounts sind, man also Geld dafür bezahlt, gehe ich davon aus das diese auch fast alle wirklich aktiv sein werden.




Du hast wirklich keinen Fernseher ?
Glaub mir, du hast nicht wirklich was verpasst.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (1. Juli 2009)

Oh mein Gott, einer von zwei MVPs trat zurück.
JETZT ist WoW definitiv tot!

Natürlich liest man im Forum nur schlechtes. Leute die wie ich zufrieden sind, flamen ja auch nicht die Foren.


----------



## Yarom (1. Juli 2009)

/care!


----------



## redsnapper (1. Juli 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Du hast wirklich keinen Fernseher ?
> Glaub mir, du hast nicht wirklich was verpasst.



Ich hab aktuell auch keinen und vermisse den jedesmal weniger wenn ich bei anderen sehe was für ein Müll da zum Teil läuft...(seltsamerweise vermisse ich TvTotal und Schlag den Raab....hab ich als ich noch TV hatte vielleicht alle zwei Monate mal gesehen..)


----------



## Manowar (1. Juli 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Blizz Forum lesen, mein GOTT vielleicht auch noch das Klassenforum der Klasse die man spielt ?!
> Du erwartest vielleicht zu viel kann das sein ^^



Tu ich und das bei allem.

@Thrainan
Ich habe sehr wohl verstanden worauf du hinauswillst, dennoch sind wir hier in einem WoW-Forum und reden nunmal über WoW.
Es mag Leute geben, die sich bei jeglichem Scheiss dazwischenreden und dann auch die entsprechende Reaktion von mir sehen und das ganz einfach,weil ich sowas hasse.

Und natürlich gibt es wichtigere Themen. DAS sollte aber jeder wissen..ich bin am arbeiten, Frage meine Liebste demnächst ob sie mich heiraten will (mir flattert nunmal noch die Hose..*g*) und mache mir einen Kopf um Nachwuchs.Nicht zu sprechen vom Klimawandel,Politik,etc..
Aber nochmals..hier gehts um WoW und NICHTS anderes.

Der Rechtschreib"flame" war auf deinen "flame" bezogen,ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl und so (und das hat mit Sicherheit nicht mit "Einfallsreichtum" zu tun).


----------



## Aiiitm (1. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das perfekte Wow wäre also:
> - wenn man ins Eschental müsste um sich für Warsong anzumelden
> - wenn alle Flugrouten und Zellepine gestrichen würden
> - Es keine Mounts gäbe
> - Man mind 6 Stunden pro Tag im Raid abhängen müsste




Ja ,außer das mit den mounts ,die sollte es schon geben.


----------



## Nekses (1. Juli 2009)

Tja Tja ... Ist schon iwie erbärmlich, dass Michael Jackson mit Karash gleichgesetzt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal:
Blizz ist auch nur eine Firma, in der Leute arbeiten, die ihr Geld bekommen wollen. Natürlich tun sie das, woraus sie am meisten Profit schlagen können.

Zu den leichter werdenden Raid-Inis:
Ich finde es seltsam, dass WoW damals weniger Spieler hatte, als heute, wo doch damals alles besser war -,-
Klar wurde alles leichter gemacht, allerdings geht Blizz nur genauso vor, wie sie es angekündigt haben ...
Immer schwerer werdende Raids
Naxx < Malygos < Ulduar < Kolloseum (denke ich)
Die ganzen verschiedenen Modi, sowie in der neuen Instanz, die ganzen Zusatz "Aufgaben" die es gibt um an besseres Equip zu kommen, sind, finde ich, einfach nur genial überlegt.
Und wer weis vielleicht packt Blizz mit 3.3 eine Ini rein, die vom Schwierigkeitsgrad auf dem selben Niveau wie das Classic-Naxx liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehen davon: Herrausforderungeb bestehen immer, man muss sie sich nur selbst suchen.
Probiert mal BWL auf 80 zu 5 ... Das ist ähm schwer ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder einfach weniger Leute in die neuen Raids mitnehmen ... wird immer schwerer, das ist sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[Abgesehen davon: Als BC draussen war haben alle rumgewhined wie schön doch die Classic Zeiten waren, jetzt heulen alle rum wie schön doch die BC Zeiten waren und mi'm nächsten Add-On werden wieder alle "Flamers" (ausgesprochen: flemchs ^^) anfangen den guten alten WotLK-Zeiten nachzusinnen ...]

Oder aber euch geht es darum:
Ihr fühlt euch nicht mehr anderen Spielern überlegen, da jetzt viele schon T7,5 anhaben und ihr mit eurem T8 nicht mehr wirklich hervorstecht.
Falls das der Fall ist ... Sowas ist A R M (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Abschluss ein Tipp: levelt mit eurer Gilde jeder einen 60er hoch am besten fangen alle neu an mit Werbt-einen-Freund, kauft euch kein BC und WotLK und fangt an die Classics Raids durchzumachen ... macht echt Spaß und gibt viel zu lachen =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
Nexus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: For the Horde! Fraktionsänderung ist wirklich Sch***³ von Blizz ... [genauso wie die noch nicht zu 100% feststehende Tatsache, dass Rogues Äxte tragen können]


----------



## redsnapper (1. Juli 2009)

Nekses schrieb:


> Ich finde es seltsam, dass WoW damals weniger Spieler hatte, als heute, wo doch damals alles besser war -,-



Das liegt in erster Linie an den neuen Lokalisierungen (Russland usw.). Seit einiger Zeit wird vermutet das die Abo-Zahlen stagnieren und im Westen sogar fallen (schau dir einfach mal den Verlauf der Blizzard Abozahlen-Verkündungen an und erstelle mit Excel n schönen Zeit-Abozahlen Graph).


----------



## Gnorfal (1. Juli 2009)

Da ist doch jetz iwie ne Stelle als MvP frei,oder?
gleich ma bewerben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Need to be vergöttert in Foren by Children to raise up my selbstwertgefühl..../ironie off


----------



## Lobiño (1. Juli 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Da ist doch jetz iwie ne Stelle als MvP frei,oder?
> gleich ma bewerben....
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ja... Kaum ist jemand weg vom Fenster, denken andere wieder nur an ihren eigenen Vorteil, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nekses schrieb:


> Zum Abschluss ein Tipp: levelt mit eurer Gilde jeder einen 60er hoch am besten fangen alle neu an mit Werbt-einen-Freund, kauft euch kein BC und WotLK und fangt an die Classics Raids durchzumachen ... macht echt Spaß und gibt viel zu lachen =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Braucht man bald nicht mehr. Man kann doch dann das Leveln einstellen lassen gegen eine Gebühr von 10 Gold.


----------



## Dread01 (1. Juli 2009)

reisende soll man nicht aufhhalten.
Gute Reise Karash.

Und Wow stirbt nicht so schnell - und wenn dann nur gezielt auf Blizzards Wunsch.
Selbst wenn ganz Europa auf einen Schlag jeden Account bei Blizz kündigen würde wäre das schade, würde aber nicht wirklich jucken da die größte Anzahl an Spielern vermutlich in USA und Asien zu finden ist.

Von daher darf sich die EU-Community gerne weiter zerfleischen - allerdings schadet sie sich damit nur selbst und nicht Blizzard.
EPIC FAIL Community !


----------



## Myce (1. Juli 2009)

Eine Runde Mitleid für Buffed, WoW und die Community!


----------



## Lobiño (1. Juli 2009)

Dread01 schrieb:


> Und Wow stirbt nicht so schnell - und wenn dann nur gezielt auf Blizzards Wunsch.
> Selbst wenn ganz Europa auf einen Schlag jeden Account bei Blizz kündigen würde wäre das schade, würde aber nicht wirklich jucken da die größte Anzahl an Spielern vermutlich in USA und Asien zu finden ist.



Nö, glaube ich nicht. Außerdem haben wir zum Beispiel die beste Gilde der Welt. Die wirkt bestimmt auch irgendwie passiv auf Blizzard ein. Außerdem hat Europa mehr Abonennten, als wir denken mögen...


----------



## Xarri (1. Juli 2009)

1 ist es mir shice egal ob der Typ geht
2 heult alle mehr, dann ändern sie wieder was
3 wayne das alles hier
4 lol und nen min us hier


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Da ist doch jetz iwie ne Stelle als MvP frei,oder?
> gleich ma bewerben....
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Stimme haste.....musste aber Breakdancespagat für können!


----------



## Duath (1. Juli 2009)

Nekses schrieb:


> Tja Tja ... Ist schon iwie erbärmlich, dass Michael Jackson mit Karash gleichgesetzt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer setzt den Karash mit Michael Jackson gleich?


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Juli 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Da ist doch jetz iwie ne Stelle als MvP frei,oder?
> gleich ma bewerben....
> 
> 
> ...



Ich would vote für you, because ich have dringend need zu anhimmeln somebody.
So you sein as good as jeder andere für this geeignet


----------



## Skum (1. Juli 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, einer von zwei MVPs trat zurück.
> JETZT ist WoW definitiv tot!
> 
> Natürlich liest man im Forum nur schlechtes. Leute die wie ich zufrieden sind, flamen ja auch nicht die Foren.




deswegen denken die die alles schlecht finden sie wären in der überzahl einer der zufrieden ist wird wohl nicht das forum öffnen und los flamen


----------



## Lobiño (1. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Wer setzt den Karash mit Michael Jackson gleich?



Das habe ich mich eben auch gefragt. Übertreibt es doch nicht, er ist ja schließlich nicht tot! (Und WoW erst recht nicht...)


----------



## Sapper13 (1. Juli 2009)

Skum schrieb:


> deswegen denken die die alles schlecht finden sie wären in der überzahl einer der zufrieden ist wird wohl nicht das forum öffnen und los flamen



Doch! 

Ich hab soviel Zeit. Von einigen meine Accounts gibts auf dem Dethecus, Teldrassil, Thrall oder Proudmoore Forum auch mal: Sehr sehr sehr viel Lob Threads.

Denn wenn einem die Community trägt, dann darf man sich auch mal bedanken. Natürlich wird einem das wieder als Schleimscheißerei ausgelegt, aber wie sagt man so schön auf neugermanistisch

ey lol alta wayne alta


----------



## Gnorfal (1. Juli 2009)

> Ich would vote für you, because ich have dringend need zu anhimmeln somebody.
> So you sein as good as jeder andere für this geeignet



You can anhimmel me from 6.00 o clock morgens till 22.00 uhr in the evening 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

AvP, MvP, BvB, wer soll denn da noch durchblicken?


----------



## Real_ET (1. Juli 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> 3.bespiel: mein lieblings char ist ein druide aber leider ist er mänlich (mänlichnachtelf = kotz) aber extra weil ich einen weiblichen nachtelf will einen neuen dudu hochlvln? da ist es doch viel besser einfach ne geschlechtsop zu machen und so macht es dann auch wieder mehr fun


Warum erstellst du deinen Lieblingscharakter überhaupt als männlichen Nachtelfen, wenn du das doch so zum K***** findest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre es da nicht logischer, dass du ihn sofort in weiblicher Form erstellst, anstatt im Nachhinein eine Geschlechts-OP zu brauchen?


----------



## Lobiño (1. Juli 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> You can anhimmel me from 6.00 o clock morgens till 22.00 uhr in the evening
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yo no dich anbete. Vergésseslo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jay316 (1. Juli 2009)

Real_ET schrieb:


> Warum erstellst du deinen Lieblingscharakter überhaupt als männlichen Nachtelfen, wenn du das doch so zum K***** findest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das sich Geschmäcker mit der Zeit auch mal ändern sollen.....


----------



## Topfkopf (1. Juli 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auch Karash will sich sicher mit dem Beitrag nicht ins Rampenlicht rücken, sondern ich sehe das eher als Denkanstoß für Blizzard. Seine Message an Blizzard ist: "Hallo ihr da, passt auf, sonst macht ihr euer eigenes Spiel kaputt."



aha, er will also BLizz was verklickern. Problem hierbei ist nur das BLizz wie immer nicht zuhört. Die hören nie zu, das sieht man doch daran das so viele Leute sagen das-und-das ist scheiße, aber anstatt das Blizz was dagegen tut macht es noch genau mehr von dem was die Leute nicht wollen obwohl die das 1000mal sagen. Das sieht man vor allem an der Sache mit dem Tset aus heros (oder wars das für dailys, gab doch 2 varianten?), es gibt ein paar die sagen "ja und, find ich ok", aber der großteil der Leute sagt "Ne was ein scheiß, find ich nich gut dann hör ich wahrscheinlich auf". Und trotzdem wird Blizz genau diese Sache bringen und wie immer auf die Meinung der community Pfeifen. Und das Dieser Karash gegangen ist interessiert die auch nicht, die werden sich jetzt einfach nen neuen "Community-Wünsche-Spam-Eimer" suchen, den mehr war sein Job nicht. Ihr glaubt doch nicht das Blizz auch nur eine Mail oder einen Brief von ihm gelesen hat, das war nur das Zuckerbrot-und-Peitsche prinzip, so nach dem Motto seid lieb im Forum dann bekommt ihr vielleicht eine tolle grüne schrift.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Juli 2009)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das sich Geschmäcker mit der Zeit auch mal ändern sollen.....



Jaaaaa das gilt fürs RL...da ist alles mögliche erlaubt.

Aber so ein Casualgedöns wie sich ändernde Geschmäcker hat bei so was ernsthaftem und wichtigem wie WOW nichts verloren.
Da musst du dich gefälligst einmal entscheiden und damit deine Entscheidung auch ganz doll viel Relevanz hat darfst du sie auch nie wieder ändern.

Also immer dran denken, nicht alle dieser Lari-fari Möglichkeiten des RL sind auch in WOW gern gesehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jay316 (1. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jaaaaa das gilt fürs RL...da ist alles mögliche erlaubt.
> 
> Aber so ein Casualgedöns wie sich ändernde Geschmäcker hat bei so was ernsthaftem und wichtigem wie WOW nichts verloren.
> Da musst du dich gefälligst einmal entscheiden und damit deine Entscheidung auch ganz doll viel Relevanz hat darfst du sie auch nie wieder ändern.
> ...



Ach ja sorry, ganz klar meine Schuld. 

Wie konnte ich nur vergessen, das WoW für die meissten das A und O, das Nonplusultra, das Evangelium, die absolute Erfüllung etc. ist. Da sind so Lächerlichkeiten wie das wirkliche Leben natürlich aussen vor. Ich bin mal auf die Selbstmordwelle gespannt wenn Blizz irgendwann mal die Server runterfährt xD


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jaaaaa das gilt fürs RL...da ist alles mögliche erlaubt.
> 
> Aber so ein Casualgedöns wie sich ändernde Geschmäcker hat bei so was ernsthaftem und wichtigem wie WOW nichts verloren.
> Da musst du dich gefälligst einmal entscheiden und damit deine Entscheidung auch ganz doll viel Relevanz hat darfst du sie auch nie wieder ändern.
> ...



Stimmt absolut! Also wo bleibt der legale Goldkauf? Und das kaufen von Equip gegen Gold? Ist doch jedem selbst überlassen ob er für ein virtuelles Spiel echte Euros zahlen will oder nicht! Und für T9 Heros abzufarmen bringt doch eh nur wieder was für die Spieler, die tatsächlich öfter spielen!

Hopp hopp! Ich will ein Casualfreundliches Wow sehen in dem man Gold gegen Euros kaufen kann!! Und jeder der dagegen ist, hat nur Angst das er nicht mehr posen kann oder nimmt das Spiel zu ernst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jay316 (1. Juli 2009)

Du weisst schon das Du da Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst ne? Was hat ändern des Looks mit Gold oder T-Sets zu tun? Richtiiiiiiiiiig absolut gar nichts. Die Diskussion hier wird von Post zu Post lächerlicher.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Stimmt absolut! Also wo bleibt der legale Goldkauf? Und das kaufen von Equip gegen Gold? Ist doch jedem selbst überlassen ob er für ein virtuelles Spiel echte Euros zahlen will oder nicht! Und für T9 Heros abzufarmen bringt doch eh nur wieder was für die Spieler, die tatsächlich öfter spielen!
> 
> Hopp hopp! Ich will ein Casualfreundliches Wow sehen in dem man Gold gegen Euros kaufen kann!! Und jeder der dagegen ist, hat nur Angst das er nicht mehr posen kann oder nimmt das Spiel zu ernst!
> 
> ...



solange ich neben dem Kaufen auch die bisherige Möglichkeit habe an Sachen zu kommen bitteschön.
Mir doch wurscht wo andere ihr Zeug herhaben.

(Als Aktuelle Untermalung: Schon level 8 bei beim Shakes und Fidget Browser Game und noch keinen Pilz gekauft. Geht auch)


----------



## grünhaupt (1. Juli 2009)

hallo,

also ich bin dafür, ALLE Addons zu verbieten. ---> Questhelper, Deadly-Bossmod, Outfitter usw.  

Würde mich brennend interessieren, wie die Prospieler ohne diese Hilfe zurechtkommen würden.

upps, bin ja offtopic. 

@ Topfkopf. Dein Beitrag ist scheisse..   Jaaaaa, ich weiss, es ist dir egal, was ich über deinen Beitrag denke.

aber ich gebe mich mal der Utopie hin, dass du es zu Herzen nimmst, das ich deinen Beitrag scheisse finde. Nun hast du aber das problem, das du nicht weisst, WAS ich den Scheisse finde, ergo, kannst du nichts verbessern.

Das gleiche ist bei Blizz der Fall. Unter den zig Tausend "dasistscheisse" Aeusserungen gibt es mal eine gute Meinung die unglücklicherweise noch untergeht. Also, wie bitte soll da Blizz herausfinden, was den die Spieler wollen?

So am Rande. WOW ist die Suppe von Blizz und da entscheidet mal vornehmlich Blizz, was für Gewürze reinkommen.

mfg Grüni

ps: @ Topfkopf. ich finde deinen Beitrag NICHT "scheisse. Höchstens unglücklich. Ich wollte jedoch deine eigene Wortwahl benutzen. Pls, do not hit me!!


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Also immer dran denken, nicht alle dieser Lari-fari Möglichkeiten des RL sind auch in WOW gern gesehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ey... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alchilèes (1. Juli 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ja, ein Glück, gehts hier ja auch um Süd-Uruguyanische Zugunglücke!*
> Das hier ist ein Spieleforum, bzw ein WoW-Forum, also gehts hier um diese Themen. Wenns dir nicht passt, dir steht es frei, dieses Spartenforum zu ignorieren^^
> 
> 
> ...



jupp kann ich machen und wenn dir meine kommentare nicht passen steht es auch dir frei sie nicht zu lesen, noch herrscht hier ja keine lesepflicht


----------



## Urst (1. Juli 2009)

wie sich alle WOW Fans gleich angegriffen fühlen nur weil ein MVP seinen Abschied bekannt gibt und begründet. Ich selbst hab auch noch nichts von ihm gehört, ich find es aber schade das einer der sich für WOW so stark eingesetzt hat nun aufhört. 

WOW Forum - 1 MVP = weniger sinnvolle Beiträge

Und mal zur Entwicklung von WOW: Ich muß sagen ich finds gut wie Blizz das Spiel verändert hat zu Gunsten der Leute die nicht arbeitslos oder Student sind. Ich kann jetzt arbeiten gehn und hab sogar noch Zeit für meine Freunde und kann trotzdem durch gute Leistung und Spielverständnis (movement) viel erreichen.

und nun noch zum Finanziellen: Eine Spieleschmiede die viel Geld einnimmt kann auch weiterhin gute Spiele entwickeln. Und Blizz ist in meinen Augen eine der besten. Es gibt genug schlechte beispiele guter Spiele die nicht weiter verbessert wurden weil es dem Entwickler an finanziellen Mitteln fehlte.
Ich zahle meinen Monatlichen Beitrag gerne an Blizz damit ich auch weiterhin so viel Spaß mit dem Spiel haben kann.

MfG Urst

PS: Nein ich arbeite nicht für Blizz und nein ich bekomme auch keine sonstigen Zuwendungen für diesen Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rushiflauschi (1. Juli 2009)

Wem WoW nimmer gefällt, sollte seinen Acc löschen. Basta!


----------



## Topfkopf (1. Juli 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie Blizz herausfinden soll was die Spieler wollen? 1. gibt es 1000 Threads alleine hier was Spieler NICHT wollen, 2. gibt es genug Threads wo Spieler durchaus kreative Ideen zur Spielverbesserung posten. Anscheinend liest du nur Themen wo du meinst das du anderen sagen kannst wie falsch sie doch liegen....Alleine zum Thema Tset in Heros gibs mindestens 10 Themen wo fast jeder sagt das ers scheiße findet, reicht das nicht um eben diese Sache aus dem Programm zu nehmen? Dann die Sache mit dem angeblichem Fraktionwechsel, da sind auch sehr viele gegen. Das zu wissen sollte doch für Blizz reichen um zu wissen as is ne blöde idee, die meisten Spieler wollen das nicht! 

 P.S.:Scheiße schreibt man meines Wissens nach mit ß. Und du hast unrecht, deine Meinung interessiert mich doch.


----------



## Bigbear9871 (1. Juli 2009)

Ach und nur so Nebenbei: Michael Jackson ist Tot Seltsam das das keiner ins WoW Forum schreibt, DAS währe auch das einzige was NOCH weniger Interessieren würde. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]

Hehe wiso hat der denn auch wow gezockt ?


----------



## Phelps023 (1. Juli 2009)

Romath schrieb:


> Sollte man den Kerl kennen ?



lol das war mein Satz! Aber was du vergessen hast ist! Wieso zum Teufel macht ihr wegen jedem Trash nen Thread auf?? Buffed sollte echt mal einführen, dass alle Threads nach dem Erstellen Untersucht werden! Ist ja alles Spamm..


----------



## Holywandrenner (1. Juli 2009)

Also dieses Argument es gibt so viele 1000 Threads in denen Leute sagen, dass sie eine Änderung schlecht finden und wollen das es bleibt wie es ist finde ich unsinnig. Meistens melden sich Leute immer dann wenn ihnen was nicht passt. Die Leute dies toll finden sagen sich meistens cool das is genau nach meinem Geschmack freuen sich kurz und spielen weiter, machen aber keine 24826373 Threads auf um zu sagen das sie die Änderung toll finden. Außerdem, habe ich es noch nie gesehen in diesem Forum, dass jemand WoW begann und sofort hier einen Thread erstellte das er jetzt WoW spiele aus den und den Gründen. Naja, das machen hier aber viele die gehen, bzw. andere posten es für die Leute. Ich würd mal davon ausgehen das weiß Blizzard auch und da somit Foren ein sehr schlechtes Meinungsbild liefern, konzentrieren sie sich lieber auf die steigenden Spielerzahlen, die ein besseres Meinungsbild abliefern, und die ihnen Eindeutig vermitteln, dass die Änderungen die sie machen gemocht werden.
Aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung.^^


----------



## Nekses (1. Juli 2009)

> Wer setzt den Micheal Jackson mit Karash gleich?


Les einfach die ganzen 27 Seiten vor deinem Post, dannn weist du von was ich rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Juli 2009)

Es gibt halt viele Spieler die sich mehr Gedanken machen als einfach mal kurz durch die Welt von Wow zu datteln.

Denen verdanken wir dann Einblicke in die Materie, die wir so als Casualspieler nie gesehen hätten,

seien es Comics weil sie zeichnen können, Walljumping, oder ganze Beiträge zum Thema Klassen & Skillungen.

Viele werden es erst bemerken wenn auch tatsächlich die Letzten gegangen sind, die sich mit Zaubermacht und MPS mittels eines Taschenrechners beschäftigt haben. Um der Com zu zeigen: Das macht Sinn und das andere Teil aus folgenden Gründen nicht.

Nur weil man es vielleicht nicht weiß, ist es nicht immer so, das es keine direkten Auswirkungen hat.

Und selbst wenn es keine hat!

Sowas wie: "Loool kenn ich nicht geh doch du Noob! Thx & goodbye!" zeigt höchstens das manche Menschen auch so garkein Benehmen an den Tag legen. 

Und mal ehrlich! Hier wird doch jeder der freiwillig was für die Com macht als Trottel dargestellt dem es keiner Dankt und am Ende wird er noch für seine Mühen ausgelacht! 

Macht so weiter und freut euch wenn es keine vernünftigen Guides mehr gibt, weil es keiner mehr machen will!


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2009)

ich bin zwar selten deiner meinung Scratcher, aber diesmal hast du es auf den punkt gebracht


----------



## Nirvana  ! (1. Juli 2009)

oh scheisse wow ist tot die welt geht unter! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (1. Juli 2009)

kann mir wer sagen wer karash ist oder habe ich das richtig verstanden das er ein ehemaliger-rp-wowler ist?
und was ist ein mvp Oo


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. Juli 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> kann mir wer sagen wer karash ist oder habe ich das richtig verstanden das er ein ehemaliger-rp-wowler ist?
> und was ist ein mvp Oo



er hatte unter anderem im offi forum von blizz, einen höheren stellenwert als andere user. was "mvp" noch war, weiß ich gerade nicht, stand hier aber auch irgendwo. glaube "mittelloser vollprofi" oder so.


----------



## Duath (1. Juli 2009)

Nekses schrieb:


> Les einfach die ganzen 27 Seiten vor deinem Post, dannn weist du von was ich rede
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das habe ich. Wäre ja auch heuchlerisch wenn nicht, wo ich mich doch über die beschwert habe, die es nicht tun.

Ich weiß trotzdem nicht, wovon du redest.



SicVenom schrieb:


> kann mir wer sagen wer karash ist oder habe ich das richtig verstanden das er ein ehemaliger-rp-wowler ist?
> und was ist ein mvp Oo


Karash ist den deutschen Mitarbeitern im offiziellen WoW-Forum positiv aufgefallen. Als sie ihn auf einer Games Convention gesehen haben, haben sie ihn gefragt, ob er ein MVP werden möchte.
Was genau ein MVP ist, kannst du hier nachlesen.


----------



## Schamaro (1. Juli 2009)

Also.. Hallo erstmal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich finde auch dass WoW mit Bc und Wotlk sehr  verschlechtert hat.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ein Beispiel..
ich war 3 tage online mit nem dk und schon 78..
Das wäre zu Zeiten von dem Normalen nicht so gewesen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich finde man sollte eigene Server für WotLK, BC und dem normalen machen und zu karash, er hat seine sache gut gemacht..
Danke dafür karash und viel glück bei anderen RPG's .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Juli 2009)

die schrift brennt ja in den augen....

mein spass an wow ist noch nicht gesunken...und ich spiele immerhin auch schon ca. 3.5 jahre mit schwerpunkt pve. auch ich habe schon zu classic- und bc-zeiten erfolgreich geraidet. mich stören diese änderungen trotzdem nicht...liegt vieleicht daran, dass ich anpassungsfähiger bin als so manch anderer hier.


----------



## Schamaro (1. Juli 2009)

ich bin Nachtelf... soviel dazu!


----------



## Belphega (2. Juli 2009)

._. Schade um Karash.
Er und sein Raptor warn wohl mein Lieblings-mvp im Europe-Forum.
Seit über nem Jahr schreib ich da darin nun nichtmehr...

Die besten und wichtigsten Leute der deutschen Community gehn.
Und welche MVPs kommen nach? Genau.. solche, die genau den Werdegang vertreten, den Blizz grad einnimmt.
Schade.


Machs gut Karash, alter Junge.
Und bevor du mim Spiel abschließt - stell deinen Pala auf den Echoinseln unter Durotar ab (:
Da hat er nen schönen Platz zum ruhen.


----------



## J_0_T (2. Juli 2009)

Schamaro schrieb:


> Also.. Hallo erstmal...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du musst ja net schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir hören dich auch ohne caps und roter schrift...


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Machs gut Karash, alter Junge.
> Und bevor du mim Spiel abschließt - stell deinen Pala auf den Echoinseln unter Durotar ab (:
> Da hat er nen schönen Platz zum ruhen.



Hui wie melodramatisch


----------



## Lobiño (2. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hui wie melodramatisch



Und du musst dich natürlich drüber lustig machen, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Juli 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Und du musst dich natürlich drüber lustig machen, was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja nicht gleich lustig, aber was wird sie schreiben, wenn mal was wirklich schlimmes passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (2. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Naja nicht gleich lustig, aber was wird sie schreiben, wenn mal was wirklich schlimmes passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*lol* Bist du fies. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ist denn in deinen Augen etwas schlimmes in WoW? (Gibt es denn das wirklich überhaupt? :/)


----------



## Tünnemann72 (2. Juli 2009)

Oh ... Oh ... Karash geht (wer immer das auch sein mag) - und prophezeit den Untergang des WoW Universums ... für mich bricht gerade eine Welt zusammen :O ....


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Juli 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> *lol* Bist du fies.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaube Öhrchen ist so abgebrüht, den schockiert garnichts! Das einzige was ihn kurzzeitig erschrecken könnte, wäre wenn sein Account vorübergehend gebannt wäre! Und selbst das würd seinen Puls nur kurzfristig und kaum spürbar anheben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (2. Juli 2009)

Schamaro schrieb:


> ich bin Nachtelf... soviel dazu!




Das tut mir leid.


----------



## Thrainan (2. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Es gibt halt viele Spieler die sich mehr Gedanken machen als einfach mal kurz durch die Welt von Wow zu datteln.
> 
> Denen verdanken wir dann Einblicke in die Materie, die wir so als Casualspieler nie gesehen hätten,
> 
> ...



Also ich habe ohne der Oberporgamer zu sein mehr als genug Formeln selbst berechnet und komme wunderbar ohne Elitejerks & Co aus. Nur weil ich kein Arenaraiting über 2000 habe und nicht alle Hardmodes spiele habe ich trotzdem ein recht gutes Spielverständniss. Locker 50 % der Guides von diesen superpros enthalten übrigens Fehler...


----------



## Lobiño (2. Juli 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Also ich habe ohne der oberporgamer zu sein mehr als genug Formeln selbst berechnet und komme wunderbar ohne Elitejerks & Co aus. Nur weil ich kein arenaraiting über 2000 habe und nicht alle harmodes spiele habe ich trotzdem ein recht gutes Spielverständniss. Locker 50 % der Guides von diesen superpros enthalten übrigens fehler...



Wenn du keine Ahnung hättest, wärst du ja auch kein Klassensprecher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Juli 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> *lol* Bist du fies.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne das wollte ich ja damit sagen.
Es kann eigentlich nix schlimmes in einem Online Spiel passieren, das geht gar nicht.
Alles Schlimme in WOW besitzt genau die gleiche Wichtigkeit wie vergleichbar der Verlust eines Hotels auf der Schloßalle, nämlich keine.
(Es kann natürlich viel Schlimmes in der Kommunikation und Interaktion zwischen Spielern passieren, aber das ist ein anderes Thema)



@ Scrätschi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf das Spielgeschehen interpretiert hast du völlig recht.
Auf Grund meines Berufes als Sozialarbeiter bekomme ich ne Menge schlimme Dinge mit, das relativiert vermutlich den Ernst mit dem ich diese Pixelentspannung namens WoW hier betrachte.


----------



## Vallar (2. Juli 2009)

wow ist definitiv tot!!! ihr seid nur wie die maden die das faulende fleisch noch weiter zerfressen bis nichts mehr übrig bleibt!


----------



## Hellacopter (2. Juli 2009)

Ist ja der Wahnsinn, das manche Leute denken, sie müßten irgendwelche Texte mit Rechtfertigungen entwerfen nur um mit einem Spiel aufzuhören. Das klingt immer eher so als, als wollten sie gar nicht wirklich aufhören oder das andere Spieler sie nochmal aufhalten sollen. Wenn man seiner Gilde ein paar Zeilen schreibt, ist das ja okay und auch sinnvoll, sind immerhin Leute die evtl. irgendwie von einem abhängig sind. Aber sowas nur als sogenannter MVP in einem Forum zu machen, das durch die unfreundlichste und dämlichste "Community" der Welt besticht, ist eher lächerlich und "fishing for compliments".


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Juli 2009)

Vallar schrieb:


> wow ist definitiv tot!!! ihr seid nur wie die maden die das faulende fleisch noch weiter zerfressen bis nichts mehr übrig bleibt!



solange es schmeckt und satt macht  *rüülps*


----------



## Thrainan (2. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> solange es schmeckt und satt macht  *rüülps*


Das ist wie Wein, je älter desto besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (2. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ne das wollte ich ja damit sagen.
> Es kann eigentlich nix schlimmes in einem Online Spiel passieren, das geht gar nicht.
> Alles Schlimme in WOW besitzt genau die gleiche Wichtigkeit wie vergleichbar der Verlust eines Hotels auf der Schloßalle, nämlich keine.
> (Es kann natürlich viel Schlimmes in der Kommunikation und Interaktion zwischen Spielern passieren, aber das ist ein anderes Thema)



Sehr gut, dann sind wir ja einer Meinung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fand den Kommentar, in dem etwas von einem Altar und Kerzen drin stand, auch ein wenig übertrieben...


----------



## spacekeks007 (2. Juli 2009)

Vallar schrieb:


> wow ist definitiv tot!!! ihr seid nur wie die maden die das faulende fleisch noch weiter zerfressen bis nichts mehr übrig bleibt!




grosse dicke speckige maden die sich durchs lecker fleisch wühlen das wow heisst 

solang es schmeckt ...huiii  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (2. Juli 2009)

Vallar schrieb:


> wow ist definitiv tot!!! ihr seid nur wie die maden die das faulende fleisch noch weiter zerfressen bis nichts mehr übrig bleibt!



Sehr metaphorisch muss ich sagen, sehr metaphorisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ich glaube Öhrchen ist so abgebrüht, den schockiert garnichts! Das einzige was ihn kurzzeitig erschrecken könnte, wäre wenn sein Account vorübergehend gebannt wäre! Und selbst das würd seinen Puls nur kurzfristig und kaum spürbar anheben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nunja, würde Blizz bei der Bann-Meldung ein Akt-Photo von Angela Merkel einblenden, würde es auch einen Ohri dahinraffen.

Was Karash betrifft, so hatte man lange das Gefühl, einen Fanboy allererster Güte vor sich zu haben, der jede Änderung Blizz' verteidigt. Meine Hochachtung hatte er allerdings, als er bei Einführung der Werbebanner eine Anleitung für die Browser veröffentlichte, wie man den ganzen Müll entsorgt.

Ich nehme an, daß der Status des MVP einige Vergünstigungen mit sich brachte, auf die Karash nun natürlich verzichten muß. Zu so einer Entscheidung gehört schon eine Portion Rückgrad, die man akzeptieren sollte - und es ist ein deutlicheres Zeichen, wenn ein "Dinosaurier" sich querstellt, als ob 1000 unzufriedene Kunden im Forum maulen. Daß es Leute interessiert, auch wenn sie gegenteiliges schreiben (das sind halt die Anrufer der Videotextumfragen der Privaten, die 25 Cent ausgeben, um der Welt mitzuteilen, wie egal ihnen das Thema ist - bemerkt noch jemand außer mir den Widerspruch?), sieht man an der Posting-Anzahl in diesem Thread.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> @ Scrätschi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke! Diese Antwort erklärt mir einiges und hat etwas Licht ins Dunkle gebracht. Ich versteh dich absolut! Wer sich tagtäglich mit den Abgründen der Menschlichen Geselleschaft abgeben muß (damit sind nicht die Menschen sondern die Umstände gemeint, in die viele sogar meist ohne eigenes Verschulden gekommen sind) dem ist so ein virtuelles Weltchen ganz klar egal! Ich versteh dich vollkommen! Trotzdem ärgert es mich das der Anspruch in Wow immer weiter abnimmt. Auch ein Gehirn will gefordert werden! 



Vallar schrieb:


> wow ist definitiv tot!!! ihr seid nur wie die maden die das faulende fleisch noch weiter zerfressen bis nichts mehr übrig bleibt!



pffff und jetzt? Dafür kriegste von mir 1/10! Warum? Ich hab recht lange nen Untoten gespielt! Da war faulendes Fleisch auf der Tagesordnung! oO


----------



## Segojan (2. Juli 2009)

Vallar schrieb:


> wow ist definitiv tot!!! ihr seid nur wie die maden die das faulende fleisch noch weiter zerfressen bis nichts mehr übrig bleibt!



WoW ist tot, es lebe WoW!

Grad eben ist wieder eine große Lieferung Zutaten in der Gerüchteküche angekommen. Die Geschichte wird weitererzählt. Was interessiert mich da, ob ich einen Gegenstand XY bekommen kann, indem ich mit hundertmal am Boss XY die Zähne ausbeiße oder irgendwo anders zwei Dutzend Marken farmen muss, was auf Dauer auch langweilig wird.


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Auf Grund meines Berufes als Sozialarbeiter bekomme ich ne Menge schlimme Dinge mit, das relativiert vermutlich den Ernst mit dem ich diese Pixelentspannung namens WoW hier betrachte.



D. h., Du führst Deine Arbeit in der Freizeit fort? Als Sozialarbeiter hast Du ja in der WoW einiges zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Spaß beiseite, nu wird mir Deine Einstellung noch mehr verständlich. In meinem neuen Job habe ich ebenfalls reichlich mit sog. "Sozialschwachen" zu tun - es relativiert doch die Sichtweise auf manche Dinge (aber doch nicht in einem Spiel!!!!111).


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Juli 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> D. h., Du führst Deine Arbeit in der Freizeit fort? Als Sozialarbeiter hast Du ja in der WoW einiges zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grade in einem Spiel

auch an Scrätschi.
Das Spiel ist mir nicht egal sonst würde ich es nicht so gerne spielen.
Aber es ist eben (für mich) nichts anderes als Monopoly oder Skat.
Man ist während des Spiels natürlich mit Eifer dabei, aber wenn der PC aus ist isses auch gut. 

Es ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung wenn man da ein wenig mehr Herzblut reinlegt, no Problem.
Aber die Relationen sollten halt gewahrt bleiben.
Bei Leuten wie euch weiß ich das ihr in der Lage seid zwischen Spiel und RL zu differenzieren auch wenn ihr euch im Spiel mehr engagiert als ich.

Aber bei vielen hier, die Begriffe wie Leistung und "hart arbeiten" verwenden merkt man halt auch am Rest des Posts, dass die Bergriffe nicht reflektiert sind, sondern ernstgemeint. Diese Leute glauben im Ernst, dass das was sie hier tun harte Arbeit wäre und dies sie zu irgendeiner Art von previligierten Person befördern würde.

Und da rollt es mir dann doch immer wieder die Fußnägel hoch.


----------



## Lobiño (2. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Grade in einem Spiel
> 
> auch an Scrätschi.
> Das Spiel ist mir nicht egal sonst würde ich es nicht so gerne spielen.
> ...



/sign(!)


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2009)

"hart arbeiten" soll aber nicht immer schlecht gemeint sein, es gibt leute, die haben spass an leistung.
so wie sportler, die nicht einfach joggen gehen, sondern einem medalie mit schweiss und blut erkaempfen, und natuerlich stolz sind


----------



## Thrainan (2. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Trotzdem ärgert es mich das der Anspruch in Wow immer weiter abnimmt. Auch ein Gehirn will gefordert werden!



Was meinst du mit Anspruch? Ist dir das Spiel zu leicht? Wenn ja frage ich mal einfach ob du in Ulduar schon alle Hardmoeds geschaft hast, verutlich nicht. Da würde ich behaupten was du da von dir gibts stimmt so nicht.


----------



## Denys (2. Juli 2009)

Jetzt stirbt wow mal wieder weil irgend so ein Affe aufhört.
Hilfe die Welt geht unter.

P.S. Die Welt ist eine Scheibe


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> "hart arbeiten" soll aber nicht immer schlecht gemeint sein, es gibt leute, die haben spass an leistung.
> so wie sportler, die nicht einfach joggen gehen, sondern einem medalie mit schweiss und blut erkaempfen, und natuerlich stolz sind



Aber es ist zur Hölle keine harte Arbeit WoW zu spielen. Egal wie.

Kinderarbeiter in Indien, alleinerziehende Mütter mit 3 Putzjobs, Altepflegerinnen oder Krankenschwestern mit Doppelschichten, da kommen wir der Sache näher.


----------



## Thrainan (2. Juli 2009)

Hart Arbeiten wird in WoW auch oft mit viel farmerei und wiederhohlen der gleichen Tätigkeit verbunden. Und wenn mir wer erzählt er farmt lieber 4, als zwei Wochen und geht gerne 40 mal, statt 20 mal in die Gleiche inni, dann mein tieftses Beileid. Das ist keine Arbeit, das ist Stumpfsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erustan (2. Juli 2009)

Was ist MVP?


----------



## GeratGonzo (2. Juli 2009)

Erustan schrieb:


> Was ist MVP?



Vorherige Seiten lesen ftw.

MVP ist ein Most Valuable Poster des Offiziellen WOW Forums.

und noch am Rande erwähnt, schade das ein Hardcore Roleplayer nun auch dieses Spiel aufgibt


----------



## La Saint (2. Juli 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ist das der Dino wo in grüner Schrift imemr schreibt?


Nein, der "Dino der wo imemr in grüner Schrift schreibt" ist MVP Baarab. Karash ist erst später MVP geworden.

Obwohl ich mich mit den beiden "Fanboyz" oft und gern in den offiziellen Foren gefetzt habe, hatten beide meinen Respekt. Denn ihre Forenarbeit, ihr Knowhow und vor allem ihre Geduld mit, na ja, so Leuten wie hier, war beispiellhaft. 

Die Entscheidung von Karash verdient Hochachtung, verursacht aber auch Bedauern, denn sie zeigt deutlicher als alles andere, welchen Weg WoW inzwischen geht, dass sogar "wohlwollende" Spieler sich nicht mehr mit dem Spiel identifizieren können.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Erustan (2. Juli 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Vorherige Seiten lesen ftw.
> 
> MVP ist ein Most Valuable Poster des Offiziellen WOW Forums.
> 
> und noch am Rande erwähnt, schade das ein Hardcore Roleplayer nun auch dieses Spiel aufgibt



Ich lese mir doch nicht jede bescheurte Seite durch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (2. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber es ist zur Hölle keine harte Arbeit WoW zu spielen. Egal wie.
> 
> Kinderarbeiter in Indien, alleinerziehende Mütter mit 3 Putzjobs, Altepflegerinnen oder Krankenschwestern mit Doppelschichten, da kommen wir der Sache näher.




Kann ich dir nur zustimmen!

Wobei ich der Meinung bin das die Mehrheit der Wow gamer wohl schüler sind die Wow mit Hausaufgaben vergleichen,und die harte arbeit die sie hier so ansprechen daran liegt die Eltern jedesmal anzubetteln den acc nicht zusperren sich in allem zuverbessern nur um weiter dabei zubleiben.

Du bist soziarbeiter meinen respekt hast du! mir ist es schon zuviel wenn ich ne halbe stunde die Städtechats lese.
Es lebe das Handwerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (2. Juli 2009)

Erustan schrieb:


> Was ist MVP?



Unter anderem Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Ob das was mit WoW zu tun hat? Wer weiß...


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2009)

So langsam vermiss ich deine genialen postst Ohrensammler )= die sind mir zu ernst frueher hattest du immer einen lustigen spruch auf den lippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Juli 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Anspruch? Ist dir das Spiel zu leicht? Wenn ja frage ich mal einfach ob du in Ulduar schon alle Hardmoeds geschaft hast, verutlich nicht. Da würde ich behaupten was du da von dir gibts stimmt so nicht.



Nein ich war noch nichtmal in Ulduar! Und ich find es irgendwie immer "süß" wenn diese Frage kommt!^^

Eine zeitlang war es "modern" auf "Wow ist mir langweilig!" zu antworten "wie kann das sein? Haste schon alle Erfolge? Alle Instanzen in sämtlichen Modes? Schonmal nackt alleine nen Raid gemacht? Oder vom Süden Azeroth bis in den Norden gelaufen?" also so nach dem Motto.

Anspruch ist für mich Geschichte mit Abwechslung.

Früher hatte man Zugangsquests die einen wie ein roter Faden von Instanz zu Instanz geschickt haben. Du bist nicht hin weil du nur stumpf und sturr Marken farmen wolltest (und das machen die meisten immer in der gleichen) sondern weil du wußtest: Je weiter du mit der Questreihe bist, desto mehr Instanzen "eröffnen" sich dir. Es waren Aufträge die dich von hier nach da geschickt haben. Das Leben eines Charakters in Azeroth halt. 

Heute ist das nur noch 80 werden, equipen, Tagesquests. Dementsprechend "leiden" auch neue Spieler darunter. Erst finden sie niemand für Instanzen und auf 80 sollten sie alles können, alles haben! In normale Instanzen finden sie keine Gruppen und es sagt sowieso jeder "geh Hero! Drunter brauchste eh nix!"

Statt Questreihen weiter zu führen oder neue einzubringen gibt es Tagesquests und diese haben jetzt das stupide Ruffarmen von früher abgelöst. Man geht zum Agentumturnier und macht Taaaagelang das selbe für Marken! Fällt dir was auf? Ja es ist nichts anderes wie früher, nur halt anders verpackt.

Klassen werden einander "angepaßt". War es nicht die Besonderheit einer dieser Klasse die einen damals dazu bewog sie zu spielen? Wen wunderts das nur der Schaden abgefragt wird, wenn so ziemliche alle Spezialfähigkeiten der Klassen garnicht mehr benötigt werden?

Zerschmetternde Hallen und Terasse der Magister waren anspruchsvoll! Jetzt kann man durch Marken in Heros bald gleich Equip holen was um längen besser ist wie das, was in der Instanz tatsächlich droppt.

Ein Vorteil, der übrigens tatsächlich erstmal den Vielspielern zugute kommt. Diese uralte Milchmädchenrechnung geht nicht auf! Sobald etwas wesentlich vereinfacht wird, werden erstmal die Vielspieler davon profitieren und die Hürde für Wenigspieler werden hochgesetzt! Sei das die Goldinflation oder Erleichterungen allgemein.

Ok ist es, dass man jetzt früher reiten kann. Wow ist doch etwas größer geworden also warum nicht auch schneller voran kommen? Das aus 40erRaids 25er wurden. Das ist Casualfreundlich. Der Rest hat ihnen in meinen Augen nicht wirklich gut getan. 

Demnächst wirst du nicht wissen ob der 80er in Sturmwind seinen Char bei E-Bay gekauft hat oder einfach von der Horde transferiert hat, wenn er im Handelschannel nach dem Flugpunkt in Sturmwind fragt. 

und und und.....

Eben all die Dinge die Wow einen eigenen Charakter geben. Wenn es nur um stupides Raidinstanzen abfarmen oder Pvp ging, könnte man auch viele andere Spiele spielen. Wenn Wow zu "oberflächlich" wird, so kannst du davon ausgehen, dass es dementsprechend auch eine "oberflächliche" Kundenzielgruppe anlockt. 

Was zur Folge hat: Nicht nur das Spiel wird oberflächlicher und schnelllebiger sondern der Umgangston untereinander wird härter und kälter!


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher, eine gaaaaanz einfache frage:
wieso diskutieren wir hier eigentlich xD?
lohnt sich eigentlich eh ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achja, ich persoenlich verschwaende eigentlich meine zeit.
hab sonst nichts zu tun.


----------



## Camô (2. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist mir nicht egal sonst würde ich es nicht so gerne spielen.
> Aber es ist eben (für mich) nichts anderes als Monopoly oder Skat.
> Man ist während des Spiels natürlich mit Eifer dabei, aber wenn der PC aus ist isses auch gut.



Hast du dir mal die /played-Zeit deines Mains angeschaut? Sie dürfte schätzungsweise bei ca. 100 Stunden liegen (Durchschnitt denke ich mal). Wenn ich das jetzt in Relation mit einem Spiel wie Monopoly setze, dass irgendwann zwangsläufig eh ein Ende hat, setze ich es nicht auf die gleiche Stufe. Frag dich mal selbst: Wie würdest du reagieren, wenn dein Account gehackt und alle deine Chars plötzlich gelöscht würden - und Blizzard könnte dir nicht weiterhelfen. Ich denke der anfängliche Frust wäre sehr hoch und nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Übernachten in der Schloßallee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikarus275 (2. Juli 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Hart Arbeiten wird in WoW auch oft mit viel farmerei und wiederhohlen der gleichen Tätigkeit verbunden. Und wenn mir wer erzählt er farmt lieber 4, als zwei Wochen und geht gerne 40 mal, statt 20 mal in die Gleiche inni, dann mein tieftses Beileid. Das ist keine Arbeit, das ist Stumpfsinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schlimmer noch, es gibt Leute die sind da auch noch stolz drauf. 
So langsam sieht man wohl auch beim Blizz ein, das sowas keine Herausforderung, sondern reine Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme / Timesink war und nichts mit Spielspaß zu tun hat. 
Tja, und nun wachen diese Trottel auf und fordern das doch jeder so einen Stumpfsinn mitmachen muss. Schliesslich haben sie es selbst ja auch machen müssen. Und da kommen wir dann zu den lustigen Threads á la T9 für alle , Blizz macht alles kaputt etc. Oder auch immer gut : Ich musste 4 Monate jeden Tag 6 Std für den bescheuerten Winterquellsäbler mein Hirn ausschalten, und nu gehts in 2 Wochen *flenn*


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2009)

hey, etwas mehr toleranz.
es gibt leute, fuer die der weg das ziel ist, und es gibt leute, die nur durch ERFOLGE spass haben, etwas erreichen wollen.
wieder vergleich mit sport: wozu braucht ihr eine dumme goldmedalie? einfach so!


----------



## Eddishar (2. Juli 2009)

Ach jee, und ich dachte schon, es wäre was schlimmes passiert. Aber wenn einfach nur einer mehr aufhört ...

WoW ist wie eine Hydra ... hört ein Spieler auf, fangen 2 neue an ... und wenn auch nur einer der beiden mehr Niveau hat, als der eine, der aufgehört hat, wurde WoW wieder etwas besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (2. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Früher hatte man Zugangsquests die einen wie ein roter Faden von Instanz zu Instanz geschickt haben. Du bist nicht hin weil du nur stumpf und sturr Marken farmen wolltest (und das machen die meisten immer in der gleichen) sondern weil du wußtest: Je weiter du mit der Questreihe bist, desto mehr Instanzen "eröffnen" sich dir. Es waren Aufträge die dich von hier nach da geschickt haben. Das Leben eines Charakters in Azeroth halt.
> 
> Heute ist das nur noch 80 werden, equipen, Tagesquests. Dementsprechend "leiden" auch neue Spieler darunter. Erst finden sie niemand für Instanzen und auf 80 sollten sie alles können, alles haben! In normale Instanzen finden sie keine Gruppen und es sagt sowieso jeder "geh Hero! Drunter brauchste eh nix!"
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe deinen Post so, dass du mit deinem Char keine sinnvolle Beschäftigung ingame hast. Da sehe ich prinzipiell 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Wechsle die Rolle. Es soll da noch eine andere Fraktion geben, mit überwiegend anderen Questreihen nebst einer anderen Sicht auf die Welt. Oder bist du so auf deine Seite fixiert, dass das völlig ausgeschlossen ist? Dann wäre da:

2. Lege den Account auf Eis. Spare das Geld. Nutze die Zeit anderweitig. Warte auf neuen Content: der nächste Patch oder das nächste Add-on kommt bestimmt.


----------



## PewPew_oO (2. Juli 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deinen Post so, dass du mit deinem Char keine sinnvolle Beschäftigung ingame hast. Da sehe ich prinzipiell 2 Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1. Wechsle die Rolle. Es soll da noch eine andere Fraktion geben, mit überwiegend anderen Questreihen nebst einer anderen Sicht auf die Welt. Oder bist du so auf deine Seite fixiert, dass das völlig ausgeschlossen ist? Dann wäre da:
> 
> 2. Lege den Account auf Eis. Spare das Geld. Nutze die Zeit anderweitig. Warte auf neuen Content: der nächste Patch oder das nächste Add-on kommt bestimmt.



Amen!


----------



## Mondokawaki (2. Juli 2009)

Wen juckts das irgendein Typpi weg is stört mich beim zocken wenig. Zudem denkt noch irgendwer in 2 Wochen an den Typ nein.

Mvp weg wayne

Fasst euch mal an den Kopf was ihr hier für nen aufriss macht wegen irgendnem forenhilfsfuzzi
Der Typ is zudem nichtmal sehr sinnvoll gewesen, hat er einen vernünftigen guide verfasst? Nein

Betraurt lieber die Typen die gegangen sind und wircklich was geleistet haben nicht nur son bissl funevent und bla bla im forum was net wircklich was 
nützt

Karash weg *gähn* na und whos next?


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Scrätcher, eine gaaaaanz einfache frage:
> wieso diskutieren wir hier eigentlich xD?



Auch wenn diese Themen ineinanergreifen wollt ich damit nicht anfangen. Aber er hat gefragt!^^



Eddishar schrieb:


> Ach jee, und ich dachte schon, es wäre was schlimmes passiert. Aber wenn einfach nur einer mehr aufhört ...
> 
> WoW ist wie eine Hydra ... hört ein Spieler auf, fangen 2 neue an ... und wenn auch nur einer der beiden mehr Niveau hat, als der eine, der aufgehört hat, wurde WoW wieder etwas besser.
> 
> ...



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig! Für jeden der geht kommen 5 neue! Ich hoffe du kannst chinesisch!



Segojan schrieb:


> 1. Ich verstehe deinen Post so, dass du mit deinem Char keine sinnvolle Beschäftigung ingame hast. Da sehe ich prinzipiell 2 Möglichkeiten:
> 
> Wechsle die Rolle. Es soll da noch eine andere Fraktion geben, mit überwiegend anderen Questreihen nebst einer anderen Sicht auf die Welt. Oder bist du so auf deine Seite fixiert, dass das völlig ausgeschlossen ist? Dann wäre da:
> 
> 2. Lege den Account auf Eis. Spare das Geld. Nutze die Zeit anderweitig. Warte auf neuen Content: der nächste Patch oder das nächste Add-on kommt bestimmt.




1. Sinnvoll wäre es für mich mit Leuten durch Instanzen zu ziehen die es aus Spaß machen! Diese triffst du aber kaum mehr! Wollen ja alle nur noch in den Endcontent! Ganz egal ob sie überhaupt schonmal ne Instanz von innen gesehen haben oder nicht! Und das wird ja immer mehr unterstützt, dass sie das, was sie eigentlich tun wollen, unterwegs nicht machen müssen!^^

Nein ich glaube du hast mich absolut nicht verstanden aber ist auch egal! Weil ich es unter Punkt 2 eh schon aufgegeben habe.

Aber genug jetzt! Sonst fängt Dragon1 wieder an!^^

2. Schon passiert! 13.07. beginnt meine offizielle "Pause!" und keine Sorge! Als "nicht-Wow-Spieler" werd ich dem Wow-Forum gepflegt fernbleiben! Jetzt beruhigt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (2. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die /played-Zeit deines Mains angeschaut? Sie dürfte schätzungsweise bei ca. 100 Stunden liegen (Durchschnitt denke ich mal). Wenn ich das jetzt in Relation mit einem Spiel wie Monopoly setze, dass irgendwann zwangsläufig eh ein Ende hat, setze ich es nicht auf die gleiche Stufe. Frag dich mal selbst: Wie würdest du reagieren, wenn dein Account gehackt und alle deine Chars plötzlich gelöscht würden - und Blizzard könnte dir nicht weiterhelfen. Ich denke der anfängliche Frust wäre sehr hoch und nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Übernachten in der Schloßallee.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Brettspiele liegen bei den Meisten zuhause. Ein entfernen dieser Spiele durch 3. nennt man Einbruch. Wenn ich nun so leichtfertig mit meinen Accountdaten umgehe (das sie mir mein account hacken können) wie mit meinem Hausschlüssel, braucht man sich dann auch nicht wundern wenn die Versicherung/Polizei sagt selbst schuld.

Da den Meisten aber nicht bewusst ist, dasz ihr PC eine Auslagerung ihres Hirns ist und damit Teil Ihre Persönlichkeit, so wie das eigene zuhause, werden sie immer wieder Opfer.


----------



## Segojan (2. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 1. Sinnvoll wäre es für mich mit Leuten durch Instanzen zu ziehen die es aus Spaß machen! Diese triffst du aber kaum mehr! Wollen ja alle nur noch in den Endcontent! Ganz egal ob sie überhaupt schonmal ne Instanz von innen gesehen haben oder nicht! Und das wird ja immer mehr unterstützt, dass sie das, was sie eigentlich tun wollen, unterwegs nicht machen müssen!^^



Ich mache das tatsächlich so: Ich treffe mich mit Leuten, die ich aus dem RL kenne, um durch Instanzen zu ziehen. Und besagte Leute kenne ich nicht durch oder wegen WoW, so dass das nicht das einzige Thema ist.

Das läuft dann manchmal sogar auf eine LAN Party hinaus: alle sitzen am Tisch, das Laptop vor der Nase, und treiben zusammen die Charies durch die Welt. Das macht die Kommunikation stellenweise noch praktischer und die Abstimmung einfacher.

Da können imho Bekanntschaften nicht mit, die a) nur ingame bestehen und b) sich ausschließlich durch WoW definieren.


----------



## Arasouane (2. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber es ist zur Hölle keine harte Arbeit WoW zu spielen. Egal wie.
> 
> Kinderarbeiter in Indien, alleinerziehende Mütter mit 3 Putzjobs, Altepflegerinnen oder Krankenschwestern mit Doppelschichten, da kommen wir der Sache näher.



So ist es! ! ! ...abgesehen von den Goldfarmnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mich in das Spiel auch zuviel reingesteigert. Hat mich halt beim Ehrgeiz gepackt. *einsichtigdreinschau

Das was in WoW überhand genommen hat, ist eben die fehlende Einstellung, dass es sich nur um ein Spiel handelt. 
Mir sind RL-Chrakterschwächen unterstellt worden, weil ich mich for den Normalo-WoW'ler zuwenig reingesteigert hatte.

Und so ist es dann...wenn ich Monopoly nur mit Leuten spielen kann, die Schreikrämpfe kriegen, wennse verlieren (ja, auch schon erlebt), dann spiel ich nimmer Monopoly.

So wie sich die Community verhält, ist WoW als Plattform wirklich gefährdet.

Da lob ich mir HDRO. Da macht es spass, sich an den virtuellen Spieltisch zu setzen und mit nem Glas Rotwein mit anderen zu zocken

Lg und bleibt alle am Boden


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (2. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also man muss echt schmunzeln, wenn man sich so manch komentare hier durchliest/überfliegt..
über 630 antworten über 41000 klicks und dann noch schreiben wen interessiert es, dass mit karash

vielleicht ist das thema auf seite 1 ganz oben, welches so schätze ich 95% der neu eingestiegenen kaum noch
lesen, der wahre grund - ich denke eher da kommt so ein schockerlebnis hervor 

-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sooo viele antworten, sooo viel puplikum und ich war nicht erster bei den flamern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber mal zurück zum thema, wenn einer aufhört oder eine gehobene stellung abgibt - vielleicht einige
viele sehr gute bekannte in der zeit durch seine beiträge, hilfen, tipps oder geschichten gewonnen hat

wieso soll er dann nicht diese über seinen schritt aufklären? natürlich wow ist ein spiel aber hinter den
virtuellen pixeln steht immer ein menschlicher spieler - das sollte man nicht vergessen, denke ich.

aber mal anders gesehen - ihr seid in einem verein, stammtisch, club, freundeskreis oder einer sonstigen
gruppierung. ihr habt vor wegzuziehen (warum auch immer) oder entschließt euch einem anderen sport,
thema oder gesellschaft anzuschließen oder ungebunden zu sein oder wechselt die arbeitsstätte. 
hattet aber immer gute kontakte in der gruppierung, am arbeitsplatz usw. . 
vielleicht hattet ihr auch gute bekannte, welche ihr durch euren entschluss evtl nicht mehr wieder seht oder hört.

geht ihr dann wirklich ohne letzte worte, verabschiedung oder dank für die netten, lustigen oder produktiven
stunde? also wenn man im guten geht, denke ich macht das wohl keiner, also warum auch nicht in einem
virtuellen spiel, bei dem wohl gemerkt menschliche wesen hinter den pixeln lenkend stehen oder sitzen/liegen...

ja aber warum in einem forum und nicht persönlich, mag einer fragen, tja vielleicht weil derjenige nie
einen persönlichen kontakt ausser über diesen spiel oder den foren zu den anderen hatte
(schlagwort: räumliche distanz)


und zum thema abschied und eine letzte aufmerksamkeit erhaschen wollen, kann ich nur sagen - die meisten
die so etwas verfassen haben es bestimmt nicht nötig die aufmerksamkeit nochmals auf sich zu lenken
aus selbstwerterhöhungsgefühlen heraus ;-)

wobei ich würde mir wirklich ernsthaft gedanken machen, wenn einer in einem offlinespiel zu sämtlichen mobs
oder einwohnern gehen würde um sich von ihm zu verabschieden - das wär mir zu skuril  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also hört den text ab 0:35 an ;-)

Link


gruß

brandolf


----------



## Kelthoras (2. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wobei mir da noch keine empirischen Studien bekannt sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Studien dahingehend kenne ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber der "Umstand", dass diejenigen, die nix zu bemängeln haben, sich auch nicht im Forum auslassen, lässt sich zumindest mit Blick auf öffentliche Foren "herleiten" - empirisch, versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nichts einfacher als das: wären nämlich - so der Umkehrschluß - die Ausschweifungen in z.B. den Blizzardforen repräsentativ, würde das im Verhältnis bedeuten: es gibt viele Heulthreads (und ja, es GAB auch schon immer phasenweise viele Heulthreads zu irgendeiner aktuellen WoW-Sache) und nur vereinzelte Alles-ist-prima-grad-Beiträge (ja, die gibt es tatsächlich auch - ich vermute, genau wegen solcher "Diskussionen" wie dieser hier). 

Folgt man auch nur ansatzweise der für den WoW-stirbt-Vertreter hier typischen Argumentationskette, die sich für diesen aus den Heulthreads, ihrem vermehrten Auftreten oder dem Schulterschluß mit seinen gleichartig interessierten/gepolten Mitspielern ergibt, dann wäre WoW über'n Daumen gepeilt für 90% am Ende, 5% immer noch toll und weiteren 5% egal. So in etwa. Dieses Verhältnis ist, wie ich schon sagte, phasenweise "besser" oder "schlechter" - es schnellt halt nur schon seit Anbeginn der (WoW-)Zeit immer 'mal wieder hoch, wenn es gerade was zu meckern gibt.

Und daraus leite ich ab: wäre dem WoW-Stirbt-Chorus auch nur ansatzweise Bedeutung beizumessen, wäre WoW nach den ersten Monaten schon "ausgestorben". Daran ändert sich auch nichts, wenn nun ausnahmsweise 'mal ein MVP seinen Posten räumt. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich das Gewese allenfalls verstehen können, wenn irgendwie der WoW-Chefdesigner mit so einem Abschiedspamphlet seinen Sessel geräumt hätte, alles andere entbehrt dann doch - meiner Meinung nach - vor allem einer Sache: Verhältnismäßigkeit! Vielleicht auch gesundem Menschenverstand! Oder beidem.


----------



## kaeku (2. Juli 2009)

Ich kann Karash leider nur voller Bedauern zustimmen. Ich erinnere mich noch an epische Stunden des OpenPVP's im Blackrock oder wie liebevoll früher die Waffen aus BWL gemacht waren (macht Atlas auf und seht selbst!). Blizzard legt absolut keinen Wert mehr dadrauf irgendwas individuelles zu machen, im Prinzip spielt man 2 Charaktere und hat dank Dualspec alle Klassen im Spiel. Die neuen Raids machen bis auf wenige Bosse leider auch kein Spaß mehr. Und wer jetzt mit Sprüchen wie "dann hör doch auf" kommt, dem kann ich nur sagen in 4 Jahren WoW sammeln sich auch einige Freunde an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schade eigentlich um Karash.


----------



## Bracke (2. Juli 2009)

Lol ich spiel seit 4 Jahren Wow!!!
Seit 3,5 Jahren heulen die Leute das es mit dem Spiel den Bach runter geht. 

Das liegt warscheinlich an der Tatsache das die ganzen Pros keinen Sinn mehr im Spiel sehen weil sie alles erreicht haben und Blizz das Spiel immer mehr auf die Breite Masse zuschneidet. 
Na und dann haben wir, damit meine ich die Leute mit einem Leben auch auserhalb des Bildschirms auch mal die möglichkeit Nen Raid zu sehen. Das war nähmlich im Klassischen Wow nicht möglich.

Wenns wem nicht Passt sucht euch was neues. Es ist nur ein Spiel und es wird langsam alt. Aber ich glaube nicht das ihr was findet was euch zufriedenstellt.


----------



## DieSchachtel (2. Juli 2009)

Mimimimimimimimimi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Epic Fail nich an Blizzard sondern an die Community die durch ihre Kinderwünsche das Spiel kaputt machen. Checkt es doch endlich! WoW reagiert auf die Wünsche der Community. Selbst die fragen sich, warum sich manch Idiot nerfs von Bossen wünscht oder was auch immer. Ein MMO lebt von der Community und im laufe der Zeit kamen leider immer mehr Pickelfressen und Kinder dazu, die sich alles einfacher vorstellen, am liebsten gleich nen Cheat Mode. 
Das ist Epic Fail an die Community und net an Blizzard. Denn die machen nur ihren Job um Geld zu verdienen. Wir machen das Spiel. Und wir sind selbst schuld, dass WoW jetzt so ist, wie es ist.


man man ich kanns nimmer hören


----------



## Rainaar (2. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube mittlerweile das es den Leuten die sich über Fraktionswechsel usw. aufregen nicht um Anspruch oder irgendwas geht sondern einzig und allein um :


Das hatte ICH nicht also darf das auch kein anderer haben/können/dürfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und absolut nix anderes.

Was sollte es einen LVL80 jucken ob im Dämmerwald ein LVL20 Char rennt oder reitet?
Ob der Taure der einem gerade einen reinsemmelt letzte Woche noch ein Gnom war? 

Keine Sau interessierts.


Ich frag mich manchmal wie das die Leute im RL machen wenn bei denen die Strasse neu geteert wird. 

Mimmiiii nerv Asphalt will mein Kopfsteinpflaster wiedehaben. Da tut hinfallen viel mehr weg!!!111  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (2. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nein ich war noch nichtmal in Ulduar! Und ich find es irgendwie immer "süß" wenn diese Frage kommt!^^
> 
> Eine zeitlang war es "modern" auf "Wow ist mir langweilig!" zu antworten "wie kann das sein? Haste schon alle Erfolge? Alle Instanzen in sämtlichen Modes? Schonmal nackt alleine nen Raid gemacht? Oder vom Süden Azeroth bis in den Norden gelaufen?" also so nach dem Motto.
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## callahan123 (2. Juli 2009)

kaeku schrieb:


> Ich kann Karash leider nur voller Bedauern zustimmen. Ich erinnere mich noch an epische Stunden des OpenPVP's im Blackrock oder wie liebevoll früher die Waffen aus BWL gemacht waren (macht Atlas auf und seht selbst!). Blizzard legt absolut keinen Wert mehr dadrauf irgendwas individuelles zu machen, im Prinzip spielt man 2 Charaktere und hat dank Dualspec alle Klassen im Spiel. Die neuen Raids machen bis auf wenige Bosse leider auch kein Spaß mehr. Und wer jetzt mit Sprüchen wie "dann hör doch auf" kommt, dem kann ich nur sagen in 4 Jahren WoW sammeln sich auch einige Freunde an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich spiele einen Magier und einen Jäger hauptsächlich und habe auch nach Dual Specc genau diese beiden Klassen.
Dass was du empfindest ist deine Meinung, welche sicherlich viele Spieler teilen, sachlich und objektiv ist sie aber nicht. 
Was anfangs episch und wunderbar war verliert nach so langer Zeit automatisch seinen Reiz. Das was du episch fandest war früher mit der Hauptkritikpunkt: es war ein absoluter Zeitfresser! Natürlich war es toll nach wochenlangem Farmen etwas "erreicht" zu haben, aber hat der Weg dahin wirklich Spaß gemacht? Und wer konnte überhaupt an diesem Gefühl in BWL oder Naxx teilnehmen, wenn man nicht seine ganze Freizeit dafür opferte?

Alles was Blizzard versucht an innovationen ins Spiel zu bringen wird sofort von diesen "früher wars so schön"Spielern verrissen. (von denen es natürlich Ausnahmen gibt)
Gerade die Dinge, die früher extrem nervig waren, stundenlanges Suchen nach Gruppen (oder eben einer Tank und / oder Heiler Klasse), wochenlange Runs auf immer gleiche Instanzen, ohne gute Gilde nicht die Chance zu haben den Endcontent überhaupt zu sehen (obwohl man viel Freizeit investiert)

Nein, kein "dann hör doch auf" sondern ein: vielleicht hätte dir das Spiel nach der langen Zeit so oder so keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, muss nicht immer an der Schuld eines anderen liegen.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Aber genug jetzt! Sonst fängt Dragon1 wieder an!^^


ich hasse das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich sag mir selber: "Scheiss thema, lohnt sich ned, da schau ich ned rein, da gibts flame, und dann kann ich mich trotzdem nicht beherschen )=


----------



## Starfros (2. Juli 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> 1. bin über 14(nein nicht 14 1/2)
> 2. ja blizz macht das spiel kaputt
> 3. ja ich hätte gern nen classic server



zu 1. )  Mag sein 

zu 2. ) Die aussage Blizz macht das spiel kaputt glauben einige die kein Auge in diversen Foren von Blizz gesteckt haben. 
Sage dazu nochmals , nicht Blizz macht das spiel kaputt sondern die Spieler die Änderungen fordern und damit in einer art und weise druck ausüben.

zu 3. ) calssic Server hin oder her , leider ist man hinterher immer schlauer.


----------



## Arkendis (2. Juli 2009)

Wen interessierts, soll er eben rumweinen und aufhören !


----------



## Camô (2. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Brettspiele liegen bei den Meisten zuhause. Ein entfernen dieser Spiele durch 3. nennt man Einbruch. Wenn ich nun so leichtfertig mit meinen Accountdaten umgehe (das sie mir mein account hacken können) wie mit meinem Hausschlüssel, braucht man sich dann auch nicht wundern wenn die Versicherung/Polizei sagt selbst schuld.
> 
> Da den Meisten aber nicht bewusst ist, dasz ihr PC eine Auslagerung ihres Hirns ist und damit Teil Ihre Persönlichkeit, so wie das eigene zuhause, werden sie immer wieder Opfer.


Du hast meine Aussage missverstanden.
Ich habe nicht den "Einbruch" in den PC mit einem realen Einbruch ins eigene Heim verglichen. Mir ging es schlicht um die Tatsache, welcher Verlust wohl schwerer wiegen würde.
Natürlich ist jeder für seinen persönlichen Schutz, sei es online oder offline, verantwortlich. Aber gehen wir mal davon aus, dass ein neuartiger und extrem agressiver Virus die Server von Blizzard befallen und die Speicherdateien für WoW-Avatare angegriffen und zerstört hätte, darunter auch den von Ohrensammler. 
Nun ist er einer der wenigen Betroffenen, denen auch nicht die Möglichkeit geboten werden kann, ihren Account wiederherzustellen. Ich weiß, es ist eine weit hergeholte Theorie und völlig abstrakt.
Klar, ein verloren gegangenes Brettspiel kostet erneut Geld. WoW aber - um an den ursprünglichen Fortschritt anzuknüpfen - kostet Geld UND Zeit. Und die Lust, erneut bei 0 anzufangen, dürfte sich in Grenzen halten.


----------



## STAR1988 (2. Juli 2009)

Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> steht das mvp für most wanted player?




m*v*p - most *w*anted player

MVP = Most Valuable Player


----------



## Maga1212 (2. Juli 2009)

EPIIIIC FAIL OMFG!!!

blizzard macht das spiel schlecht

hoffentlich stirbt wow aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab eh schon mit wow aufgehört

fraktionswechsel was blizzard sich aus denkt olololol!!

können ja gleich klassen wechsel machen...

whos karash ?! bin aktiv im forum aber trotzdem den typen noch nie gesehen olol


----------



## Arkendis (2. Juli 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> EPIIIIC FAIL OMFG!!!
> 
> blizzard macht das spiel schlecht
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich sterben User deiner Art bald aus -.-
Nerv nicht ... hätte noch gefehlt, dass du gesagt hättest "Jetzt kommt ja AION"
Der Mist floppt eh nach ein paar Monate, war bei WAR auch so (was ich selbst gespielt habe) !


----------



## Maga1212 (2. Juli 2009)

Arkendis schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sterben User deiner Art bald aus -.-
> Nerv nicht ... hätte noch gefehlt, dass du gesagt hättest "Jetzt kommt ja AION"
> Der Mist floppt eh nach ein paar Monate, war bei WAR auch so (was ich selbst gespielt habe) !


Jetzt kommt ja AION ich freu mich schon drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mimimi ich hab dich auch lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genau hoffentlich sterben solche user aus wie ich :<


----------



## kaeku (2. Juli 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> [...]
> Nein, kein "dann hör doch auf" sondern ein: vielleicht hätte dir das Spiel nach der langen Zeit so oder so keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, muss nicht immer an der Schuld eines anderen liegen.



Ich finde immernoch Spaß und Gefallen daran. Aber eben nicht mehr so viel wie früher. World of Warcraft war eben ein Spiel das nicht zwanghaft auf Casualgamer ausgelegt war. Ich führe auch ein normales Leben allerdings investiere ich auch viel Zeit in das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit Paladin und Krieger decke ich letztendlich alles ab. DD, Tank  und Heiler.
mfg


----------



## Lightsaver (2. Juli 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> 1. Wer ist das?
> 2. Wieso ist WoW tot, nur weil einer mehr aufhört? Ich wette genau in dieser
> Sekunde wo ich dieses Poste wird ein neuer Account eröffnet
> 
> ...




ich habe in der letzten woche 4 RL freunde an nen WoW acc gebracht...allen gefällts und die zahlen weiter...
Einer geht - vier kommen....
wow und tot ?
pah

aion kann auch net mehr als HDRO und WAR...zudem ist es zusehr in richtung asia-mmo angehaucht...das mag einer minderheit gefallen, aber wer es spielt wird einsehen,dass WoW einfach die bessere verarbeitung hat.

in WoW passt alles zueinander...in AION haben die charaktere viele details und sehen nicht unbedingt schlecht aus (is ja geschmackssache) aber die umgebung hat kaum details...
generell ist AION....zu steril.

Viele werden gehen um es zu testen - und noch mehr werden wiederkommen weil WoW einfach länger am markt ist;weil blizzard einfach mehr geld,mühe,erfahrung bei WoW hat. 
11 1/2 Millionen Spieler - Konstant. Da wird auch kein AION groß was verändern...


----------



## Anigor (2. Juli 2009)

Ihr flamed hier rum als würde es kein morgen geben...

Ihr wollt ne Community sein? Traurig echt Traurig....

In ner Community sollte man über Themen diskutieren können und nicht "Wer flamed am besten" spielen...

Ist es denn wirklich so schwer sich mit seinen Worten mal ein wenig zusammen zu reißen?

Und da spielt das alter meiner Meinung nach nicht mal so ne große rolle...

Respekt vor andern Spielern ( damit is der Mensch und nicht der Char gemeint) sollte sowohl ein 12jähriger als auch ein 60 jähriger haben...



Back to Topic

Das Karash geht ist sicher traurig für die die ihn kennen und ein verlust für die gesamt Community in den WoW- Foren

Jedoch wird WoW dadurch nicht sterben... 



Die änderung die Blizz ins spiel ein baut sind geschmackssache...

Doch Blizz macht immer mehr dafür das spiel so einfach wie möglich zu halten und sollte meiner meinung nach darüber nachdenken 3 arten von serven zu erstellen


1. Pro-Gaming server

2. Normalen server ( so wie sie jetzt sind)

3. Classic



Ich glaube dann haben alle was sie wollen... für jeden servertyp einen andern Patch zu machen wird sicher arbeitsintensiver jedoch würde es den meißten in Community wohl gut gefallen...


So da ich schon weiß das manche leute wieder flamen werden...

*kurz über seinem Schild rüber schau und die flames auf sich zu kommen sieht*

*Schildblock* * Letztesgefecht* *Wütende Regeneration*


----------



## Segojan (2. Juli 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> ich habe in der letzten woche 4 RL freunde an nen WoW acc gebracht...allen gefällts und die zahlen weiter...



Praktisch - dann seid ihr gleich eine 5er Gruppe für die Instanzen...


----------



## Thrainan (2. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> [...]
> Anspruch ist für mich Geschichte mit Abwechslung.
> [...]



Ok, unter den Gesichtspunkt stimme ich weitesgehnd zu. 
Ich zum Beispiel vermisse die Dungensets sehr. Als zugangsvoraussetzung für einen raid war das auch eine schöne Messlatte, besser noch als manch komische Vorquest.

Ich habe z.B. vor BC noch garnicht geraidet. Aber da ich mit dem Dungenset und später dem verbesserten, T0,5 genannten beschäftigen konnte hatte ich eine wirklich tolle Motivation. 
Der Wert von Lila Items war halt auch noch ganz anders. Nach 45 Min baronruns und Co sein erstes epic zu bekommen war eine tolle persönliche Leistung (abe keine Arbeit). 
Grundsätzlich habe ich auch nichts gegen ein Markensystem, das ist fü Leute die zwar viel Spielen, abe nie alnge am Stück eigentlich ne nette Möglichkeit auhc was gutes zu bekommen. Und über verschieden marken kann man als raider mit den tosslten Marken ein wenig die Abhängikeit von Droppglück ect. abmilder. Das ist imho schon ok so. Die gefahr das jeder seinen char mit Marken top ausrüstet ist nicht so hoch. Es gibt nicht für alle Slots Teile.


----------



## VILOGITY (2. Juli 2009)

Erustan schrieb:


> Ich lese mir doch nicht jede bescheurte Seite durch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Geil.....Der Ava und "Schurke" drunter und dann der Spruch da oben........
Lass ma raten wie alt der is......

Is bestimmt einer der glaubt ADS gewinnt man wenn man in der Mitte an Flag steht während kein Turm zum abgeben da is.....


----------



## callahan123 (2. Juli 2009)

kaeku schrieb:


> Ich finde immernoch Spaß und Gefallen daran. Aber eben nicht mehr so viel wie früher. World of Warcraft war eben ein Spiel das nicht zwanghaft auf Casualgamer ausgelegt war. Ich führe auch ein normales Leben allerdings investiere ich auch viel Zeit in das Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist ja auch in Ordnung, was ich nicht verstehe sind die Verallgemeinerungen bzw. Aussagen, welche unbegründet getroffen werden.

Und früher war WoW ein Spiel in welchem der Endcontent zwanghaft auf Spieler ohne viel sonstige Freizeit ausgelegt war. Es kamen Änderungen dazu, welche man zum großen Teil nicht annehmen musste. Du findest es zu früh mit 20 zu reiten? Na dann mach es erst ab 40. Kein Problem. Du findest es blöd mit jeder Klasse bomben zu können? Na dann lass es! Gerade Leute, die ernst RP spielen wollen haben doch auch Leute, die genau so denken. Da kann man doch vorher klar sagen - lass uns die Instanz mit CC machen. Hab ich auch schon gemacht, war toll. 
Und gerade RP-ler lieben es doch sich entscheiden zu können und mit den Konsequenzen leben zu müssen.
Dann lebt mit der Entscheidung jede Vereinfachung seitens Blizzards angenommen zu haben. (wobei ich WoW-RPler nicht wirklich ernst nehmen kann, weil diese Plattform einfach sehr viel ungeeigneter dafür ist als so manch andere, da es eben kaum Konsequenzen für irgendetwas gibt und auch früher nicht gab)

Wie gesagt, zeige mir einen aktuellen Heulthread zur dualen Skillung. Es ist nicht das große Böse geworden als was es vorher dargestellt wurde. Es gibt keine Klasse, die seitdem zu Hause bleiben muss. Genau das wurde aber kritisiert.


----------



## The Future (2. Juli 2009)

Naja ich weiss auch nicht wo bei vielen hier das problem ist.


Ich finde es zum beispiel gut das die instanzen nicht so lange dauern.

Die schwierigkeit der instanzen ist ein bisschen zu low aber es geht noch.

man muss endlich keine epix mehr haben um in inis zu gehen.

Die q reihen wurden wieder echt interessant gemacht.




Ich finde es schlecht das man jetzt in jede ini kann ohne vorher die und die machen zu müssen.

Ich finde es schlecht das jede klasse jetzt alles kann dadurch geht die individualität weg.

Ich finde es schlecht das man als neuer spieler alles wissen soll und durch die einfachen inis und den epix
geilen leuten kann man heute nicht mehr seine klasse lernen.

Ich finde es schlecht das man seine fraktion ändern kann dadurch weiss man jetzt garnichts über die gegenseite
sondern erstellt sich einen 80. owohl das levelnb eh schneller den je geht.

Ich finde die fraktions änderung schlecht da ich mir jetzt einen ebay char nach meinen wünschen kaufen kann was nicht sinn und zweck des spiels ist.







Was ich verbessern würde.


Ich würde wieder einen roten faden für die instanzen einführen das man erst die eine und dann die andere besuchen kann.

Ich würde denn fraktions wechsel erlauben aber es so machen das man zum beispiel mit seinem Mensch zur Horde 
und mit seinem Orc zur Allianz gehen kann und sich nicht einfach neue 80. erstellen kann.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die /played-Zeit deines Mains angeschaut? Sie dürfte schätzungsweise bei ca. 100 Stunden liegen (Durchschnitt denke ich mal). Wenn ich das jetzt in Relation mit einem Spiel wie Monopoly setze, dass irgendwann zwangsläufig eh ein Ende hat, setze ich es nicht auf die gleiche Stufe. Frag dich mal selbst: Wie würdest du reagieren, wenn dein Account gehackt und alle deine Chars plötzlich gelöscht würden - und Blizzard könnte dir nicht weiterhelfen. Ich denke der anfängliche Frust wäre sehr hoch und nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Übernachten in der Schloßallee.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vermutlich etwas, aber nur weil ich hier mehr Zeit verbracht habe.

Ich benütze den Monopoly-Vergleich gerne um aufzuzeigen, was WoW ist. Ein Spiel wie Monopoly. Genau so unwichtig. (Spiele haben natürlich eine sehr wichtige Funktion, sowohl bei der  Entwicklung als Kind/Jugendlicher als auch für Erwachsene, aber eben nur solange sie Spiele bleiben.)
Natürlich unterscheiden sich die beiden Spiele sehr von einander.
Was aber bei beiden gleich ist, ist dass das was in diesem Spiel passiert, mit Ausschalten des PC (oder einräumen der Spielschachtel) sofort jegliche Bedeutung verliert. Es hilft einem weder seine Miete zu zahlen(Liebe Hausverwaltung, statt der Miete bekommt ihr 20 Tiefenkristalle und ein Gradndeur Kartenset), noch die scharfe Tussi von gegenüber flachzulegen (Hey Baby, ich mach 5k DPS  *sabber*) oder die Führerscheinprüfung zu bestehen (Lern ich bei Ihnen auch episches fahren?).

Es mag eine Zeit auf uns zukommen in der eine virtuelle Realität tatsächlich Einfluss auf unser Leben nimmt (E-Sport, Geschäfte in Second Life)
aber wenn das passiert ist ein Spiel eben kein Spiel mehr

Die Wikipedia definiert Spiel so



> Das Spiel (v. althochdt.: spil für „Tanzbewegung“) ist eine Tätigkeit, die ohne bewussten Zweck zum Vergnügen, zur Entspannung, allein aus Freude an ihrer Ausübung ausgeführt wird. Es ist eine Beschäftigung, die um der in ihr selbst liegenden Zerstreuung, Erheiterung oder Anregung willen und oft in Gemeinschaft mit anderen vorgenommen wird.



Einfach mal wirken lassen


----------



## Camô (2. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Einfach mal wirken lassen


Sagen wir es mal so: Es würde unserer Freizeitgestaltung zumindest gut tun, wenn solch ein fataler Hack unseren Account lahmlegen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du wirst doch nicht so viel Monopoly spielen, wie WoW?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na also. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aion90 (2. Juli 2009)

Naja allein die Stimmung ist in WoW deutlich umgeschlagen seid Wotlk. Die "jungen Spieler" können nun viel schneller an Ausrüstung etc kommen und trotzdem um 21 Uhr ins Bett (oder auch nicht). Viele "junge Spieler" sehen WoW als ihren Lebensinhalt oder als Mama-Papaersatz und verwandeln das Spiel in vielen Bereichen zu einer "I need EPIXX!!" Philisophie und auf die wirklichen "Fans" bzw Oldschoolspieler die von Anfang an dabei waren und um ihre Ausrüstung hart kämpfen mussten, auf die wird so gut wie nicht mehr geachtet. Blizzard versucht halt jetzt noch so viel Geld wie möglich aus dem Spiel zu ziehen. 

Aber einen Vorteil hat das ganze....

-viele vor allem Junge Spieler die kein Benehmen bzw. RL haben Spielen WoW---> Alles wird einem in den Hintern geschoben und der Geist von WoW wird aus der Flasche gelassen auf Grund von Gewinnen. 
Schaut euch Lotro an. Das Spielen so gut wie nur vernünftige Leute und die haben zwar nicht so viele Spieler wie WoW aber sind Glücklich mit dem was sie erreicht haben.

Ich möchte hier jetzt nicht die WoW spielenden als Suchtis hinstellen die kein RL mehr haben und kein Benehmen aber mind. 30% von den Menschen die es Spielen sind obengenannter Spielertyp.


----------



## Mo3 (2. Juli 2009)

king1608 schrieb:


> Ach du Heiliger...Moment ach vergessen ich Zocke ja garnicht mehr Selbst.
> Aber oh nein noch eine "WoW-Stirbt" Nachricht. Ach mist das kennt man ja schon.
> 
> FÄLLT EUCH NICHTS NEUES EIN ? SCHREIBT MAL WIEDER WAS MIT VERSTAND.
> ...



Hey Leute Micheal Jackson ist tot!


----------



## Grimmzahn (2. Juli 2009)

couldn't care less


----------



## Drakhgard (2. Juli 2009)

World Of Warcraft wurde dafür konzepiert, einen individuellen Lebenszyklus von maximal 3 - 5 Jahren zu haben - in der Regel.

Das heißt, dass Blizzard bewusst das Spiel so oder so laufend umdesigned, dass der harte Kern nach und nach weicht und auf 1 Oldschool-Spieler 2 komplett neue folgen sollten - so das Geschäftsmodell von World Of Warcraft.

World Of Warcraft wird dann spätestens 2012 dann komplett auslaufen, da ein neues MMORPG folgen wird und die Kosten für radikale Umstrukturierungen (neue Engine, neue HD-Grafik) nur viel Kosten und Aufwand verursachen würden.


----------



## Topfkopf (2. Juli 2009)

aion90 schrieb:


> Naja allein die Stimmung ist in WoW deutlich umgeschlagen seid Wotlk. Die "jungen Spieler" können nun viel schneller an Ausrüstung etc kommen und trotzdem um 21 Uhr ins Bett (oder auch nicht). Viele "junge Spieler" sehen WoW als ihren Lebensinhalt oder als Mama-Papaersatz und verwandeln das Spiel in vielen Bereichen zu einer "I need EPIXX!!" Philisophie und auf die wirklichen "Fans" bzw Oldschoolspieler die von Anfang an dabei waren und um ihre Ausrüstung hart kämpfen mussten, auf die wird so gut wie nicht mehr geachtet. Blizzard versucht halt jetzt noch so viel Geld wie möglich aus dem Spiel zu ziehen.
> 
> Aber einen Vorteil hat das ganze....
> 
> ...



Ich hab nen Tipp für all die Fans und oldschollspieler die von anfang an dabei waren, sucht euch nen halbwegs leeren Server und geht alle dahin und schon seid ihr wieder in einer halbwegs normalen und vernünftigen Spielewelt ohne geistige kiddies.


----------



## ink0gnito (2. Juli 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Geil.....Der Ava und "Schurke" drunter und dann der Spruch da oben........
> Lass ma raten wie alt der is......
> 
> Is bestimmt einer der glaubt ADS gewinnt man wenn man in der Mitte an Flag steht während kein Turm zum abgeben da is.....




Was hast du Troll gegen Cloud?


----------



## -RD- (2. Juli 2009)

Buhuhu! Eine Runde Mittleid.

Und nein, ich bin schon lange keine 14 mehr.

Hier geht es wohl um jemanden, der sich wahnsinnig mit seiner Rolle als MVP identifizierte und nun schlicht und einfach sauer darüber ist, dass sich WOW nicht so entwickelt, wie er und ein paar andere es gerne hätten.
Aus dem, was er da schreibt, klingt das ganz nach dem typischen "Früher war alles besser"- Geschwafel.
Er hat offensichtlich seine Entscheidung getroffen, schön für ihn. Dass er sich jetzt mit quer durch´s Forum auskotzt, zeugt aber weniger von Größe als viel mehr von einer Mischung aus "beleidigter Leberwurst" und den persönlichen "15 Minutes of Fame".

Garniert wird das ganze unnütze Getöse dann noch von der derzeit wohl beliebten "WoW ist tot - weil, oh Wunder, ein kommerzielles Produkt"-Phrasendrescherei...

Mit einem Wort: Lächerlich.

WoW ist ein Produkt für spielende Massen geworden und hat sich längst vom Status des Titels für 24/7-"Spieler" (Arbeiter würde es besser ausdrücken) verabschiedet.
Wem das nicht gefällt, der hat das Recht, sein Abo zu kündigen.


----------



## mimoun (2. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub WoW wird sterben aber bald bald wenn Aion rauskommt.Wartet mal ab WoW hat jetzt nur negative features gebracht und wenn Aion kommt sprengt sie alles und sie ist extrem Kunkurenz Fähig.Wer rpler und Karash nicht kennt sollte sich dringenst infomieren seine Comics haben mir immer gefallen es war eine Mischung aus Humur und Action ach wer ich ihn vermissen.*Heul*


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Juli 2009)

mimoun schrieb:


> Ich glaub WoW wird sterben aber bald bald wenn Aion rauskommt.Wartet mal ab WoW hat jetzt nur negative features gebracht und wenn Aion kommt sprengt sie alles und sie ist extrem Kunkurenz Fähig.Wer rpler und Karash nicht kennt sollte sich dringenst infomieren seine Comics haben mir immer gefallen es war eine Mischung aus Humur und Action ach wer ich ihn vermissen.*Heul*



wenn das dein ernst is dann haste mein beileid.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
achja und überdenk nochmal deine rechtschreibung (das wollt ich immer schonmal machen ^^)


----------



## Topfkopf (2. Juli 2009)

mimoun schrieb:


> Ich glaub WoW wird sterben aber bald bald wenn Aion rauskommt.Wartet mal ab WoW hat jetzt nur negative features gebracht und wenn Aion kommt sprengt sie alles und sie ist extrem Kunkurenz Fähig.Wer rpler und Karash nicht kennt sollte sich dringenst infomieren seine Comics haben mir immer gefallen es war eine Mischung aus Humur und Action ach wer ich ihn vermissen.*Heul*



Ich glaub nicht das sich aion gegen WoW durchsetzen kann. Das haben schon andere v ersucht, und die habens auch nicht geschafft. alle die jetztt rumtönen "Ich geh zu aion fuck wow wow is müll mimimi" die kommen eh nach einem Monat wieder (zumindest 3/4) das war bis jetzt immer so wenn ein neues Spiel hier raus kam.


----------



## Frek01 (2. Juli 2009)

karash muss man halt aus der community kennen fals ihr mehr als 1mal pro jahr ins wow forum geht
un seine worte stimmen alle was wow anbelangt, leider


----------



## Spunky25 (2. Juli 2009)

Ich muss Karash auch zustimmen hab meinen WoW acc auch gekündigt vor ner Woche! Wollte es schon länger tun aber die letzten Patch notes ham mir die entscheidung abgenommen... ;-)
Das alte WoW ist tot und ebenso die korrekte community von früher... kein mimimi ist nur meine persönliche meinung!


----------



## aion90 (2. Juli 2009)

/sign

Die Jenigen, die denken das Leute die aufgehört haben WoW zu spielen, und nun was anderes machen z.B RL oder ein anderes Spiel spielen, die stecken glaube ich so sehr in dem Suchtsumpf drinnen das es eh keinen Sinn hat mit so was weiterzudiskutieren. Wenn WoW alles ist was eurem Leben einen Sinn gibt würd ich mich mal ernsthaft damit auseinandersetzen. 

Geht mal zu euren Chef in der Arbeit und sagt ihm:" Chef gestern in Ulduar mein 3tes T8.5 Teil bekommen...". Jeder normale Mensch würde den anschauen und sich Fragen was treibt einem dazu das einer Person nen paar Pixel auf dem Bildschirm wichtiger sind als soziale Kontakte außerhalb des I-nets. Es sei den euer Chef ist genau so einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimby (2. Juli 2009)

dieses gejammere geht mir aufn sack -.-'
die,die wie ich weiterspielen wollen (trotz patch der ja soooo böse is) tun es einfach

die,die gerne jammern und der meinung sind das ein patch grund genug ist aufzuhören sollen auch das tun,aber bitte:
HÖRT AUF ZU JAMMERN!!!

wow ist tot,community is doof,blaablaaa blaaa...
<.<

wer sowas schreibt sollte sich von wow fern halten


----------



## ~Kanye~ (2. Juli 2009)

Gz Karash oder wie auch immer ...

einer der es wieder geschafft hat von WoW loszukommen und es werden bestimmt noch viele mehr gehen. 

Blizzard hat sich mit den Casualwandel kein Gefallen getan, aber die juckt das da auch nicht das sitzen reiche Geldsäcke die nie genug bekommen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und wenns euch nervt hört auf und genießt das Leben.


Es gibt so viele schöne Dinge die man tun könnte und das wo wir so schönes Wetter haben (Norden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Ich gebe Blizzard noch 2 Jahre und dann wird die Hälfte der Spieler weg sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Vel


----------



## Spunky25 (2. Juli 2009)

@nimby
Bist du etwa besser... du jammerst ned um den patch, du jammerst weil andere ihre meinung äussern und du ned klar kommst damit ;-)
ich hab hier nur meine meinung kundgetan wie ich geschrieben hab und auf meine weise mit wow abgeschlossen!


----------



## lokker (2. Juli 2009)

Spunky25 schrieb:


> @nimby
> Bist du etwa besser... du jammerst ned um den patch, du jammerst weil andere ihre meinung äussern und du ned klar kommst damit ;-)
> ich hab hier nur meine meinung kundgetan wie ich geschrieben hab und auf meine weise mit wow abgeschlossen!



Du akzeptierst seine Meinung ja auch nicht -.- Ich stimme ihm aufjedenfall zu. Die Leute die scheiben "WoW ist Tot" und so nen dreck provoziere eigentlich nur damit. Ist ja logisch bei einer Seite die sich um WoW dreht. Man kann eigentlich nur hoffen das bis zum Patch alle mit den Pixeln "abgeschlossen" haben, und wieder Ruhe hier einkehrt. Andere Threads die sich um interessante Sachen kümmern, gehen nämlich in dieser Flut an Flames unter....


----------



## Arasouane (2. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich benütze den Monopoly-Vergleich gerne um aufzuzeigen, was WoW ist. Ein Spiel wie Monopoly.



Das Problem ist, das WoW leider doch net so is. Monopoly is Monopoly. Da gibts keine Community die sich stark macht für ein anderes Monopoly, sodass alle 5 monate eine neues rauskommt, welches den Geschmack der Mehrheit trifft. Wie uninteressant wäre das denn!

Ich finde das mit dieser ständigen und großzügigen Anpassung eines verlernt wird: Die Dinge so zu nehmen wie sie sind!

Was ist das für ein Spiel, wo die Spielregeln ständig hinterfragt werden....


----------



## Spunky25 (2. Juli 2009)

ich hab geschrieben das alte wow ist tot! damit mein ich lediglich dass die zeit vorbei ist wo beispielsweise epische gegenstände noch was besonderes waren und eine gute ausrüstung auch vom skill der leute abhängig war und man nicht alles hinterhergeworfen bekommen hat. aber es ist ja meine eigene meinung für viele ist das halt eben nicht mehr wichtig und so.


----------



## J1g5aw (3. Juli 2009)

Karash hat in voller gänze recht... wow war mal ein großartiges spiel wo es wirklich spaß gemacht hat! Ich spiele seit 6.7.05 und naja seit damals is halt echt einiges anders geworden wo man meinen könnte blizz machts nur weil sie mehr geld wollen und nicht grade auf die gute spielatmossphäre acht geben. Schaut es euch doch jetzt mal an: Wer hat  die höchste wertung? wer macht am meisten dps? wer hat die meisten erfolge? wer hat die meisten full epic 80er?.... Ach kommt, das is doch alles nur noch eine massenabfertigung wo nur noch geld der hintergedanke sein kann; von spaß im rp und ursprünglichen pvp sinn ist heute echt keine rede mehr!

Ach ja, wie man unschwer aus dieser aufregung erkennen kann, ich werd natürlich aufhörn mit wow. Und auch im vorweg für die, die sich jetzt mimimi denken und mich als in die ecke heulenden versager sehen wollen, genau ihr seid die jenigen die sich den mist gefallen lassen, den blizz macht!
Ihr nehmt das spiel so ernst, dass euch egal ist was blizz draus macht; Ihr wollt eure erfolge und eure epics haben, ihr meint jeder der sagt ihr hättet kein rl ist ein mimi heuler. Jeder der sich jetzt noch nicht im klaren sein will oder kann, wie doof wow geworden ist, ist suchtgefährdet...

Ps: Jeder hier dem das nicht taugt kann sich beschweren oder allerlei mist über mich schreiben. Das geht mir links und rechts nebendran vorbei, alles is nur ein spiel um das es sich dreht bei euch, nichts ist echt. Um etwas was nicht echt is, lohnt es sich meinerseits nicht, mich aufzuregen Und rumdiskutieren erachte ich genauso als zwecklos, da man ja nur hinter seinem bildschirm hier hockt und das geschriebene des anderen ankreidet und nicht ihn selbst! Und ihr fragt euch wieso ich dann überhaupt hier sitze? Ganz einfach: Ich wollt nur mal was klarstellen und dampf ablassen


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. Juli 2009)

viele spieler zerstören sich dieses game selbst...dazu brauchen sie blizzard nicht. ich spiele seit über 3,5 jahren wow und habe immernoch spass daran. ob es anderen gefällt oder nicht, interessiert mich recht wenig.

egal in welche richtung wow verändert wird....es wird gemault und geweint.


----------



## Rèdbullet (3. Juli 2009)

endlich mal n wahres wort


----------



## Abeille (3. Juli 2009)

"Wow wird immer schlechter Thread der 5000ste" gäääähn - liebe Leute, dann hört doch einfach auf und macht da nicht so ein Drama draus. Oder muss jeder jetzt posten, wenn er sie beim Spielen eine Furz gelassen hat. Dieser Thread (in Anbetracht, dass ich auch schon ewig spiele und den TE ebenso wie die meisten nicht kenne) ist so sinnfrei wie zb

"Abeille hört nicht auf" oder "Abeille überlegt noch ein bißchen ob sie nicht doch aufhört" oder "Abeille macht weiter aber triit doch zurück und hört dann aber immer noch auf und doch nicht weil Blizzard böse ist und so"..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Kopf Tisch*

Ja Blizzard macht viel Unsinn und Mist - aber solange das Positive an Wow überwiegt spiel ich es  - wenn nicht wirds vom PC gelöscht - so einfach ist das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Klingt ein bißchen so als ob jetzt DER wow spieler aufhört - ist aber nicht so - wir sind alle nur ein paar pixel unter millionen hehe


----------



## rengaw6 (3. Juli 2009)

Och Leute denkt doch endlich mal nach!

Was ist Blizzard? RICHTIG, eine Firma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was macht eine Firma? RICHTIG, ein Produkt oder Dienstleistung stellen/herstellen und verkaufen!

Was bezweckt eine Firma? Wieder RICHTIG, GELD verdienen!

Was unternimmt eine Firma um Kunden zu gewinnen? Ey ihr seid richtig super =0! Wieder RICHTIG, sie bietet der GROßEN MASSE WAS SIE WILL und das sind nunmal die Millionen 0815 Spieler... (dazu zähle ich mich auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Was jukts die wenn ich sach jetzt mal 500000 "Progamerfrüherwarallesbesserichwillalleswiedamals" abspringen?

Überhauptnicht weil se lieber die als die anderen schätzungsweise 8 Millionen 0815er behalten können die jeden Monat 13&#8364; zahlen...

Nachdenken nachdenken nachdenken......

LG


----------



## MadRedCap (3. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Der geniale Inhalt von WoW stirbt langsam aus. Und die Commiunity wandelt sich weiter ins Negative...
> geht ins Wow forum und lest da mal ein bisschen, dann redet hier weiter von wegen "alles ist gut "



Wie da zur Eröffnung des Threads noch groß und fett: WoW ist Tod! stand...


----------



## ikarus275 (3. Juli 2009)

Dan Rubenfield MMORPG Developer (Ultima Online, SWG etc.)  

"If unhappiness about MMORPGs were widespread, shouldn't the user numbers be dropping? So the alternative theory to "MMOs are not fun any more" is that the people who are having fun are so busy playing that they don't find the time to hang out in blogs or forums; while the people who stopped having fun also stopped playing, giving them more time to complain about the existing games, or to express hope for the future games. People writing on forums, blogs, or comments are not representative of the average MMORPG gamer. And increasingly the writing sub-part of the MMORPG community is far more negative than the non-writing part. "

In diesem Sinne, fröhliches Begräbnis. 
Der Rest spielt dann einfach mal weiter.


----------



## Segojan (3. Juli 2009)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> World Of Warcraft wurde dafür konzepiert, einen individuellen Lebenszyklus von maximal 3 - 5 Jahren zu haben - in der Regel.
> 
> Das heißt, dass Blizzard bewusst das Spiel so oder so laufend umdesigned, dass der harte Kern nach und nach weicht und auf 1 Oldschool-Spieler 2 komplett neue folgen sollten - so das Geschäftsmodell von World Of Warcraft.
> 
> World Of Warcraft wird dann spätestens 2012 dann komplett auslaufen, da ein neues MMORPG folgen wird und die Kosten für radikale Umstrukturierungen (neue Engine, neue HD-Grafik) nur viel Kosten und Aufwand verursachen würden.



Auch wenn das Spiel nicht weiterentwickelt wird: Solange wie es noch (wieviel auch immer) Spieler gibt, die ihr Abo aufrechterhalten, und deren Euros reichen, um nach Abzug der Betriebskosten noch einen erwähnenswerten Batzen Gewinn übrigzubehalten, werden die Server weiterlaufen. Wieviel oder wie wenig Abonnenten das auch immer sein mögen.

Menschen wurden anfangs auch auf einen Lebenszyklus von maximal 30 bis 40 Jahren konzipiert...


----------



## aion90 (3. Juli 2009)

Wo ist mein Real Life? 

Blizzard hats geklaut! (und manche geben dafür noch Geld aus)


Leuts, ich bin gerade zu der Erkenntnis gekommen das hier manche das Thema zu ernst nehmen. Bei manchen hier könnte man denken das wenn man ihr "Spiel" kritisiert, dass man da ihr Leben mit zerstört weil das die einzige Freizeitbeschäftigung ist die sie haben und es als lebenserfüllend sehen.

Also:
-----> Ab in den Biergarten und Freunde treffen statt Pixxel zu jagen!

Wenn ihr nicht wisst was nen Biergarten ist, hier ist nen Link 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biergarten

DDDDDD


----------



## Orinea (6. Juli 2009)

Die Leute meckern meckern meckern , aber ich wette das sie in diesen moment an wow sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..
Man, wenn ihr euch immer berschwert dann hört doch einfach mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. oder lässt das euro Sucht nicht zu ?


----------



## skyline930 (6. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Der geniale Inhalt von WoW stirbt langsam aus. Und die Commiunity wandelt sich weiter ins Negative...



Tut mir Leid wenn das jetzt Böse, zynisch, oder whatever klingt, aber: Das ist dir im Ernst jetzt erst aufgefallen? Fast alle "Old-School"-Spieler, die für ihre Chars "gearbeitet" haben (UND dabei Spaß gehabt haben), sind seit den letzten Patches unzufrieden. Würdest du für etwas 13€ im Monat (für mich persönlich ist das eine hübsche Summe) bezahlen was dir nicht gefällt? Nein? Sie auch nicht.


----------



## Priester4ever (6. Juli 2009)

...mh yaya wie recht er doch hat


----------



## aichecker (8. Juli 2009)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen dass Blizz sehr wohl auf die Casual Gamer hören wird und es weiter tun wird(wer ausser dennen gibt Blizz soviel Geld und loggt so selten ein)

die vielspieler belasten nur die server zu sehr(gehör auch zu dennen). Anscheinend verdient Blizzard nicht viel an den Accounts(wer weiss wie viele von den 11 mio überhaupt aktiv sind)
und setzt deshalb solche feature wie fraktion- und geschlechtswechsel ein um überhaupt noch was einzunehmen.

Es ist klar das Vielspieler enttäuscht sind wenn solche boons wie die casuals das gleiche equip für viel weniger aufwand bekommen.
(schlimmer find ich noch das manche leute den achievmentgenerator benutzten und diesen von einer seite haben wo Karash nen V.I.P. ist und ihn net kennen)

und das wichtigste zum schluss: AION kommt


----------



## Apo1337 (8. Juli 2009)

Who cares?!?!

Man soll reisende nicht aufhalten, oder wie sagt man?


----------



## NoGravitá (8. Juli 2009)

Nicht Blizz macht das spiel kaputt sondern diejenigen die nur am mimimi schreiben sind dort im forum Blizz macht das was die User da am mimimimi schreien sind. wenns nach mir ginge würde das reiten trotz all dem noch erst mit lvl 40 erlernbar sind.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> Nicht Blizz macht das spiel kaputt sondern diejenigen die nur am mimimi schreiben sind dort im forum Blizz macht das was die User da am mimimimi schreien sind. wenns nach mir ginge würde das reiten trotz all dem noch erst mit lvl 40 erlernbar sind.



Das deutsche Forum ist sowieso nicht weiter Relevant was veränderungen angeht Programmierer schauen da eh net rein und kriegen nur immer mal paar häppchen von den CMs , wenn die Programmierer alle Sprachforen lesen würden würde sowieso seit übern Jahr nix mehr passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Travidan (8. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich finde es schlimm wie sich hier manche aufregen.

Ich habe zu beginn von wow 6 tage die woch geraidet um jeden Boss zu sehen.
Jetzt ist WoW halt anders.. 

Hat doch auch was wenn es bisschen leichter wird. ICh würde heute niemals wieder die Zeit wie früher finden.


----------



## SchokoMac (8. Juli 2009)

stellt euch ma vor in der "geilen" BC zeit könnte man Abzeichen der T6 eintauschen ....


----------



## aichecker (8. Juli 2009)

die t sets aus bc zeiten hatten wenigstens noch style im gegensatz zu t8 und höher


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (8. Juli 2009)

aichecker schrieb:


> die t sets aus bc zeiten hatten wenigstens noch style im gegensatz zu t8 und höher



ich mag mein Priester set... und ich hab alle sets ab T0 mit stolz getragen. Ich verstehe nicht was an dem style der sets so schlimm sein soll (Mal abgesehen davon das wir uns schwer beäumelt haben als das Pala T3 veröffentlicht wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Thug (8. Juli 2009)

nun schweift mal nicht vom thema ab,   was hat das aussehen  der Tier Sets mit dem Rücktritt von Karash zu tun? Einmal garnichts...
Und überhaupt, warum kramt immer jemand diesen Thread aus wenn schon wieder zwei Tage nichts dazu geschrieben wurde?
Karash seine Meinung und seine Handlung kann ich nur allzu gut nachvollziehen, seh es genauso wie er und hab auch ansich absolut keinen Spass mehr an WoW, der einzige Grund noch ein wenig zu spielen
sind die korrekten Leute die man im Laufe der Zeit kennen gelernt hat.  Everquest 2 ist mehr mein Kaliber, ich hätte damals zu Classic  dort bleiben sollen, das Game wurde nicht so extrem gecasualt wie WoW aber was solls :/


----------



## Thornbearer (8. Juli 2009)

WoW ist tot, bleibt tot und wir haben es getötet... oder wie war das?

Keine Ahnung was dämlicher ist, immer wieder die selben Misttreads lesen, die sich langsam wie eine zu harte Bürste in die Haut einschleifen, zur Gewohnheit werden und doch unterschwellig an den Nerven sägen, oder immer wieder den selben Mist unter die gleichen/ähnlichen Treads schreiben, Dinge zu kommentieren, die keines Kommentars mehr würdig sind und Themen zu beackern die man schon lange nicht mehr lesen mag.
Beides nervt, und man machts trotzdem. Verdammter Alltag!


----------



## battschack (8. Juli 2009)

Somit möchte ich bekannt geben das ich auch kein wow mehr spiele.

Battschack tritt zurück! So wenn habe ich zum weinen bekommen? Echt traurig oder?


----------



## UndJensIstNichtDa (8. Juli 2009)

Mir haben die vielen Veränderungen auch nicht gefallen und ich habe im Endeffekt aufgehört zu spielen. Manchmal juckt es doch wieder in den Fingern aber dann kamen Sachen wie Dual Spec etc und bald soll noch der Fraktionswechsel folgen, da hört das jucken in den Fingern auch schon wieder auf.

Was ich damit sagen will: Wenn einfach alle die sich permanent beschweren und "drohen" zu kündigen dies auch verwirklichen würden dann könnte man möglicherweise bezwecken das Blizz ihre Polizik überdenkt... aber sich lediglich beschweren, drohen und im Endeffekt doch nichts tun bringt nix.

LG


----------



## C0deX (8. Juli 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Somit möchte ich bekannt geben das ich auch kein wow mehr spiele.
> 
> Battschack tritt zurück! So wenn habe ich zum weinen bekommen? Echt traurig oder?




Warum wurde der Thread schon wieder hoch geholt, wen bitte interessiert Karash wirklich. Am besten ihr macht nen eigenes Karash-Forum auf und lasst den Rest der Welt mit dem gelaber in Ruhe. Ich mein echt WoW braucht keinen Karash, und wir auch nicht! (der name wurde bestimmt von Kara abgeleitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr einfallsreich)


----------



## battschack (8. Juli 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Warum wurde der Thread schon wieder hoch geholt, wen bitte interessiert Karash wirklich. Am besten ihr macht nen eigenes Karash-Forum auf und lasst den Rest der Welt mit dem gelaber in Ruhe. Ich mein echt WoW braucht keinen Karash, und wir auch nicht! (der name wurde bestimmt von Kara abgeleitet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hab nix hoch gehollt ;=)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Juli 2009)

aichecker schrieb:


> Es ist klar das Vielspieler enttäuscht sind wenn solche boons wie die casuals das gleiche equip für viel weniger aufwand bekommen.
> (schlimmer find ich noch das manche leute den achievmentgenerator benutzten und diesen von einer seite haben wo Karash nen V.I.P. ist und ihn net kennen)



ach ja...jeder gelegenheitsspieler ist also ein boon weil er keine 12h am tag vor dem pc sitzen kann....hmmmm. ich spiele seit über 3,5 jahren wow...karash? kenne ich nicht, interessiert mich auch nicht. auch ensidia und co interessieren mich nicht...und? muss ich die leute beim namen kennen um in deinen augen nicht als boon zu gelten? leute die mir nichts geben, für die ich mich nichtmal ansatzweise interessiere....komm mal klar.

sei fanboy von wem du willst, aber erwarte das nicht von den anderen. in meinen augen sind diese leute unwichtig...ich brauche keinen von ihnen u kann auf diese genauso verzichten wie auf einen z- promi im dschungelcamp.


----------



## Fusssi (8. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ...ich brauche keinen von ihnen u kann auf diese genauso verzichten wie auf einen z- promi im dschungelcamp.



^^ xD, genau die richtige Antwort auf den kompletten Thread!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Juli 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Wenn es schon die sehr sehr vielen, alterstechnisch intelektuell eingeschränkten "User" hier nicht verstehen können, sollte doch wenigstens Dir einleuchten, WIE denn die Aussage "WoW ist tot!" zu werten ist, oder ist es auch für Dich zu schwer?



der ursprüngliche text des te war ein ganz anderer als der, der nun zu lesen ist. die jetzt daraus zu entnehmende aussage stimmt mit der vorherigen nicht überein.


----------



## Brotzkopp (8. Juli 2009)

Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> steht das mvp für most wanted player?



Du hast nicht grad ernsthaft gefragt ob das V für ein W steht oder???? Oo


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (8. Juli 2009)

Bin iwie auch Karash's Meinung, und das obwohl ich erst mit WotLK auf einem offiziellen Server angefangen habe. Zu Anfang wars ja noch okay, da gabs nen Barbier und man konnte seinen Char umbennen das wars auch. Aber inzwischen kann jeder alles und jeder sieht gleich aus. Ich wage mal zu sagen das sogar in einem Strategiespiel à la Rome mehr verschiedene Einheiten und Charaktere rumrennen als in WoW.... (überzogene Darstellung)


----------



## mimoun (8. Juli 2009)

J1g5aw schrieb:


> Karash hat in voller gänze recht... wow war mal ein großartiges spiel wo es wirklich spaß gemacht hat! Ich spiele seit 6.7.05 und naja seit damals is halt echt einiges anders geworden wo man meinen könnte blizz machts nur weil sie mehr geld wollen und nicht grade auf die gute spielatmossphäre acht geben. Schaut es euch doch jetzt mal an: Wer hat  die höchste wertung? wer macht am meisten dps? wer hat die meisten erfolge? wer hat die meisten full epic 80er?.... Ach kommt, das is doch alles nur noch eine massenabfertigung wo nur noch geld der hintergedanke sein kann; von spaß im rp und ursprünglichen pvp sinn ist heute echt keine rede mehr!
> 
> Ach ja, wie man unschwer aus dieser aufregung erkennen kann, ich werd natürlich aufhörn mit wow. Und auch im vorweg für die, die sich jetzt mimimi denken und mich als in die ecke heulenden versager sehen wollen, genau ihr seid die jenigen die sich den mist gefallen lassen, den blizz macht!
> Ihr nehmt das spiel so ernst, dass euch egal ist was blizz draus macht; Ihr wollt eure erfolge und eure epics haben, ihr meint jeder der sagt ihr hättet kein rl ist ein mimi heuler. Jeder der sich jetzt noch nicht im klaren sein will oder kann, wie doof wow geworden ist, ist suchtgefährdet...
> ...


Der beste sinnvolle Text hier im Tread


----------



## Hishabye (9. Juli 2009)

gääääähnn

Der drölftausendstemillionste Thread zu diesem ausgelutschten Thema

Wer ist Karash? Zahlt er mir meine Miete, mein Essen, mein WoW-Account??

Nö

Also von mir aus kann er bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst.
Warum macht er überhaupt so ein Aufstand , dass er seinen Account kündigt??
Kann er nicht ohne Heul-Beitrag seinen Acc kündigen...
Der hat echt nen Aufmerksamkeitsbedürfnis...
Als ob es Blizzard interessiert was so ein 0-8-15 Heini macht xD

LEUTE ES IST NUR EIN SPIEL...

Ihr tut ja so als würde die Apocalypse sich nähern >.<

Aber

Sie kommen eh alle wieder früher oder später zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## samuraji (9. Juli 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> was bitte ist an wow tot falls dus nicht weißt es werden immer mehr die mit wow anfangen (14mio.) und du sagst wow ist tot? meiner meinung nach ist wow das größte mmo der welt...man muss erstmal einfach versuchen sich an die änderungen von blizz zu gewöhnen und nicht gleich rumheulen
> 
> viel spaß an alle wow fans
> 
> ...





WoW in der ursprünglichen Form ist schon lange tot, die Ersten Spieler gibts teilweise schon lange nicht mehr, werden aber sicherlich eingetauscht durch neue Spieler, die WoW große Klasse finden, da sie kein Vergleich zum früheren haben. 

Wenn jemd nicht weis wie gut früher nen Kaffe geschmeckt hat, wird diesen heute nicht vermissen....   ;-)

Ferner denke ich, das er mit tot eher das ausdrücken will, das er sich -wie viele andere auch- von Blizzard oder activision "verarscht" vor kommt...(Firmenpolitik = Geldgier > zufriedene Spieler) = trifft überigends zu 100% Critisch!



Ich freu mich jedenfals aufs neue := Aion, mal sehen vielleicht trifft man sich dort als "alte" wow-gemeinde wieder....Lasst uns von Bord hechten, wie ratten vom untergehendem Schiff....lasst uns land suchen, um dort ein neues, besseres schiff zu bauen, um neu anzufangen.


----------



## Natar (9. Juli 2009)

karash war ein vertreter der alten haudegen

wenn ich zitate höre wie: Omg ein spieler geht, ist jetzt wow tot omg rofl111dröfl, dann sei euch gesagt:

Ihr seid die Übeltäter, ihr und eure neoemanzipierten forderungen, gebärden und umgangsformen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellsclaw (9. Juli 2009)

Er hat einfach nur Recht und das ist ja das traurige. Money makes the world go round  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirek (9. Juli 2009)

Manchmal hab ich echt das Gefühl, dass hier im Forum 90% dumme Menschen unterwegs sind.
Blizzard ist eine Firma, die wirtschaftlich denkt und versucht von alles und jedem zu profitieren.
Wenn man sich mal den Markt anschaut, dann weiß man, dass WoW nicht mehr lange so erfolgreich sein kann, wie es einmal war (Ich geb dem Game noch maximal 5 Jahre)
Jetzt muss Blizzard schauen, dass sie in den 5 Jahren mit WoW noch so viel Geld verdienen können wie möglich.
Was macht Blizzard also? Richtig! Wie jede andere Firma, sei es ne Fliesenlegerfirma oder eine Supermarktkette erforscht Blizz die sogenannte "Angebot und Nachfrage" auf dem Markt.
Daraus wird eine *mir fällt das Wort grad nicht ein..* ich umschreibe es anders...
Daraus erstellt Blizzard eine mögliche enwicklung des Marktes der kommenden Jahre.
Und siehe da... was kommt dabei raus? Richtig! WoW ist längst kein Monopol mehr auf dem Weltmarkt für Rollenspiele.
Also bezieht Blizzard sich auf die Nachfrage der WoW Spieler und erkennt, dass es ungefähr 8 Mio. Casuals gibt, die schnell etwas erreichen wollen und alles so leicht wie möglich haben wollen und 2-3 Mio., die den klassischen WoW Stil weiterführen wollen.
Jetzt muss Blizzard sich entscheiden, wen von diesen spielern sie behalten möchten. Rein wirtschaftlich gedacht sind das eben diese 8 Mio. Spieler.
Was macht Blizzard also? Richtig! Blizzard geht intensiver auf die Wünsche dieser "Casuals" ein, um so wenig Kunden wie möglich zu verlieren.
Da Blizzard aber nicht Doof ist und merkt, dass genau unter diesen 8 Mio. Spieler wiederrum 4 Mio. Spieler sind, die mit ihrem Avatar nicht zufrieden sind, kann man sich Namensänderung ö.Ä kaufen!
Woher wusste Blizzard aber, dass das so "boomen" wird?
Ganz einfach, es fing alles mit dem Server Transfer an und Blizzard merkte, dass die WoW-Spieler bereit sind ausser der Reihe noch mehr Geld für das Spiel auszugeben.
Stellen wir uns vor jeder 300. Spieler benutzt einen dieser "Blizzard Supporte", das sind bei 11 Mio Spielern geteilt durch 300 ca 36.666 Spieler die für durchschnittlich 10 Euro einen dieser Supporte benutzen.
Sprich ein zusätzlicher Gewinn von ca 360.000€

WoW IST Tot da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln, es ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Natürlich macht Blizzard für viele damit ihr eigenes Spiel kaputt, aber darum geht es der Firma nicht. Es geht lediglich um Profit und Gewinn!
Traurige Wahrheit, der Mensch ist ein egoist und denkt in erster Linie an sich selbst, meist sogar unbewusst!

Und gerade bei WoW ist es so, dass für dieses Spiel neben den 12€/monatlich viel Geld von spielern ausgegeben wird.
Oder denkt ihr es würde so viele Goldseller geben, wenn es nur wenige gibt die es kaufen? > Angebot und Nachfrage!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Caveman1979 (9. Juli 2009)

Sehr netter comment @ Mirek!

Eins nur hast vergessen mit anzubringen Blizz hat nicht nur Wow am Start!

Um eventuell die Member bei der Stange zuhalten sollten sie sich  hin und wieder auch ihre probleme anhören und vieleicht mal nachgehn muss ja nicht gleich umgesetzt werden,aber wer will schon dann ein neues Game von ihnen ausprobieren der schon jetzt weiß wie es enden wird


----------



## Natar (9. Juli 2009)

> Manchmal hab ich echt das Gefühl, dass hier im Forum 90% dumme Menschen unterwegs sind.​



Gefühle sind tückisch



> Blizzard ist eine Firma, die wirtschaftlich denkt und versucht von alles und jedem zu profitieren.



War nicht immer so, siehe Battle.net von WCIII/TFT



> Jetzt muss Blizzard sich entscheiden, wen von diesen spielern sie behalten möchten. Rein wirtschaftlich gedacht sind das eben diese 8 Mio. Spieler.



nun leider sehen die anderen 3 millionen spieler in activison/blizzard eine herbe enttäuschung
du sagst d3? ich sage aion


----------



## landogarner (9. Juli 2009)

Mirek schrieb:


> Also bezieht Blizzard sich auf die Nachfrage der WoW Spieler und erkennt, dass es ungefähr 8 Mio. Casuals gibt, die schnell etwas erreichen wollen und alles so leicht wie möglich haben wollen und 2-3 Mio., die den klassischen WoW Stil weiterführen wollen.



Ich frage mich echt woher du diese Information nimmst, wenn du darüber nicht mal ne mikrige 10Item Umfrage an der Grenze der Signifikanz durchgeführt hast (oder vorweisen kannst) ist das nichts weiter als stumpfe, vorurteilsbelastete, Mutmaßung, ich für meinen Teil kenne genügend "casuals" auf die das nicht zutrifft. Sicher ist es dein Gutes Recht solche Aussagen rauszublöken, dann können wir hier aber auch gleich anfangen über den Kurs von zeitgenössischen Geheimdiensten zu philosophieren.. dürfte ähnlich sinnvoll sein


----------



## Mirek (9. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Sehr netter comment @ Mirek!
> 
> Eins nur hast vergessen mit anzubringen Blizz hat nicht nur Wow am Start!
> 
> Um eventuell die Member bei der Stange zuhalten sollten sie sich  hin und wieder auch ihre probleme anhören und vieleicht mal nachgehn muss ja nicht gleich umgesetzt werden,aber wer will schon dann ein neues Game von ihnen ausprobieren der schon jetzt weiß wie es enden wird




Oh hab ich vergessen das dazu zu schreiben? 
Natürlich ein sehr wesentlicher Aspekt: Wenn es WoW einmal nicht mehr gibt verschwindet Blizzard natürlich nicht direkt vom Markt, aufgrund vieler anderer Spiele.

(Sorry ich sprech in meinem oberen Beitrag immer von "*mit WoW *noch so viel Geld verdienen können wie möglich.", das sollte sich eigentlich darauf beziehen, dass sie durch andere Projekte und Spiele nnoch zusätzliche Einnahmen haben. Habs nur vergessen reinzuschreiben. ist noch Früh. > Kaffee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Edit: @ landogarner: ich brauche keine Umfrage, um sowas zu erkennen, ich seh lediglich wie Blizzard handelt und ich sehe wie die Casuals und alle anderen Spieler drauf reagieren. Es sind einfach nur logische schlussfolgrungen. Casuals schreien A, alle anderen schreien B. Blizzard führt A ein.

Wenn man sich n bisschen mit der Sache auseinander setzt, dann brauch man für sowas keine Umfragen ö.Ä. Es ist halt Fakt und daran lässt sich nicht rütteln


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> du sagst d3? ich sage aion


du sagst Aion?

Ich sage AoC und Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (9. Juli 2009)

Heil Aion! Der Messias unter den MMOGs. 

Das finde ich immer noch am lustigsten, wie sie alle hoffen, bei Aion wieder glücklich zu werden. Und damit das auch ja klappt, fängt man schon Moante vor Release an, das Spiel schön zu reden.


----------



## Marathma (9. Juli 2009)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Heil Aion! Der Messias unter den MMOGs.
> 
> Das finde ich immer noch am lustigsten, wie sie alle hoffen, bei Aion wieder glücklich zu werden. Und damit das auch ja klappt, fängt man schon Moante vor Release an, das Spiel schön zu reden.




Warum schönreden wenn man die Beta spielt und voll davon überzeugt ist?
Ach ja, es ist besser.
Und komm mir jetzt nicht damit das ich in WoW eh nichts reiße....


----------



## Huds (9. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Nein es war gut so wie es war (zu BC zeiten)
> 
> aber nein blizzard musste für die casuals und heuler alles verbessern, damit man nicht mehr soviel machen muss...



War? Wieso bc zeiten? Da war doch schon alles scheisse .. hat man doch früher gemeckert. BC Hat wow doch kaputt gemacht .... Von Classic reden doch alle ... rofl. Eh sorry leute da gab es das Problem nicht weil es ganz am anfang gar keine Schlachtfelder gab und der Kampf zwischen Southshore und Tarrens Mill tobte. Dann irgendwann kam Warson.

Meiner persönlichen meinung nach fing wow an zu sterben, für mich persönlich natürlich als das damals mit Sunwell und den komischen tagesquests angefangen hat. Diese tagesquests haben jegliches zusammenspiel in der community zerstört und jeder war vortan nur noch einzelgänger.

Hoffe es gibt irgendwann mal eine offline version von wow dann spiele ich mir mir ganz alleine ... denke die meisten würden gar keinen unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Huds (9. Juli 2009)

Berga123 schrieb:


> 1. ich bin am lvln hab plötzlich übelst bock auf nen bg bin aber in tanaris und die nächste hautpstadt ist ein 10min. flug entfernt. hm was machen? was ist daran so schlimm sich von überall anmelden zu können? man kann sich schneller und öfter anmelden wenn man lust dazu hat.



Schön von warhammer abgeschaut ^^ ... problem ist nur das wow gar keine Schlachtfelder hat. Kein einziges! Das sind alles massen zerg erenas die sich nur optisch unterscheiden und inhaltlich alle gleich sinnlos sind.


----------



## Natar (9. Juli 2009)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Heil Aion! Der Messias unter den MMOGs.
> 
> Das finde ich immer noch am lustigsten, wie sie alle hoffen, bei Aion wieder glücklich zu werden. Und damit das auch ja klappt, fängt man schon Moante vor Release an, das Spiel schön zu reden.



aion überzeugt mich bisher sehr
ich habe auch schon wow beta getestet, aber aion ist was anderes

ps: aoc und warhammer spricht mich persönlich absolut nicht an


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Juli 2009)

Karash war ein Mittelsmann zwischen den CMs und der Community deswegen war sein Avatar ein Raptor und seine Schrift grün 

er hat auch mehrere Geschichten verfasst und ihm ist auch die Gadgetzans Gazette zu verdanken


----------



## MrGimbel (9. Juli 2009)

Marathma schrieb:


> Warum schönreden wenn man die Beta spielt und voll davon überzeugt ist?
> Ach ja, es ist besser.
> Und komm mir jetzt nicht damit das ich in WoW eh nichts reiße....



Ich wäre der letzte, der anderen Noobigkeit vorwerfen würde. Bin selbst leidenschaftlicher Casualspiele ohne überzogene Raidambitionen (mal sehen und spielen, aber sicherlich nicht farmen).
Und  wenn dir/euch Aion gefällt, weil ihr die Beta spielt, soll es mir echt sein. Allerdings wird von Aion schon geschwärmt bevor es eine Beta gab und von den ganzen Aionfans haben sicherlich nur wenige einen Key bekommen. Was mir alles prinzipiell auch wieder Wurst ist, ich aber  lustig finde, wie sehnsüchtig manche einen  WoW-Ersatz brauchen.


----------



## schengi (9. Juli 2009)

/sign @ TE


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> viele spieler zerstören sich dieses game selbst...dazu brauchen sie blizzard nicht. ich spiele seit über 3,5 jahren wow und habe immernoch spass daran. ob es anderen gefällt oder nicht, interessiert mich recht wenig.
> 
> egal in welche richtung wow verändert wird....es wird gemault und geweint.



Das kommt mir auch so vor: Wenn die Jagd nur noch nach Equip, DPS und Erfolgen geht (wie es viele Posts hier vermuten lassen), dann gehören naturlich dazu auch diejenigen, die sich etwas draus machen, dass sie bei der einen oder anderen Statistik nicht vornedran stehen.

Es gibt da aber auch noch die Spieler, die zu dem Schluss kommen "ich habe jetzt eine Zeitlang gespielt, dies und jenes erledigt, mir die Zeit vertrieben und Spaß gehabt". Ich denke, das ist die schweigende Mehrheit: Kein Grund zu meckern und zu flamen. Für die wird WoW gemacht, und die sind es zufrieden. (Sonst würden sie nämlich von heute auf morgen aufhören, und zwar sang- und klanglos.)


----------



## Sedrix (9. Juli 2009)

Hi zusammen.

Heute früh bin ich eigentlich eher zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen, durch den Forenticker auf der Buffed Hauptseite und muss sagen das dieser Post genau das Verhalten der Community bzw. die Community selber darstellt welche momentan in WoW zu finden ist.

Auf der einen Seite diejenigen, die das Spiel mit dem zunehmenden "Minimaler Aufwand für bestmögliche Belohnungen-Prinzip" spielen und alles für Lau wollen und die Leute, welche die Einstellung vertreten das man in einem MMO noch etwas "Arbeit" haben sollte um an die besten Itemsets bzw. einen bestimmten Status zu kommen.

Ich selber spiele WoW seit dem letzten Abschnitt der Classic-Beta und habe bis auf einige Pausen auch dauerhaft das Spiel durch alle Expansions hindurch erlebt. Man kann es nur ganz schlicht und einfach so sagen: Die Community ist von Addon zu Addon fauler, gieriger und unreifer geworden.

Wie Mirek es so schön erklärt hat ist Blizzard allerdings leider nichts anderes als 'ne Firma, die versucht den höchst möglichen Umsatz mit einem ihrer Produkte zu machen und richtet sich nach genau dem Teil der Menschen die es gern einfach mögen. Leider ist dieser Teil der Spieler mittlerweile der größere in WoW... 
Während man früher noch Resi-Gear für 40er Inis farmen musste geht man heutzutage am gleichen Tag an dem der eigene Char. 80 wurde in die erste 25er Ini und beginnt seinen Easymode Itemgrind. Warum das ganze? Weil irgendwann Leute, die es für zu schwer befunden haben in WoW an EpixXe zu kommen angefangen haben zu weinen. 
Das sind meist die selbsternannten "Casuals" welche dann allerdings doch die Leute sind, die 4-5 Stunden am Tag in Hauptstädten rumgammeln, mit ihren schwer! erarbeiteten 80er Epics rumposen und denen einfach alles vieeel zu schwer und Zeitaufwendig ist. Die gleichen Leute schreien auf der anderen Seite dann nach neuem Content...

Ich will nicht sagen das es keine "richtigen" Casuals gibt. Jedoch machen diese die andere Hälfte der Heulsusen aus, die das Spiel so verkommen lassen.
Der typische Casual zeichnet sich ja damit aus, höchstens 1-2 Stunden am Tag zu spielen. Nun fängt er mit WoW an, macht seinen Weg bis zur Maximalstufe und merkt dort angekommen, dass er mit seiner verfügbaren Zeit nichtmehr auskommt um "ganz oben" dabei zu sein. Was macht man also? Richtig! Man fängt an sich zu beschweren das es viel zu Zeitaufwendig ist das Spiel im High-End Bereich zu spielen.

Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe ist dabei was in den Köpfen dieser Leute vorgeht. Wenn ich ein Spiel spiele, von dem ich weiß das es ein MULTIPLAYER-RPG ist, muss ich mir doch darüber bewusst sein, das mein Erfolg zumindest zu einem kleinen Teil von anderen Spielern abängig ist ( selbst wenn ich das Spiel nicht kenne ). Bei irgendwelchen FPS-Games mag das nicht der Fall sein, bei einem RPG würde mir der Gedanke jedoch schon kommen. Sonst wäre es doch kein MULTIPLAYER-RPG. 
Daraus folgt ja eigentlich schon das es mehr Zeit erfordert, allein wegen der Organisation die man mit den anderen Spielern zu treffen hat usw.
Aber nein, der Casual gibt sich nicht mit dem ihm gebotenen Möglichkeiten zufrieden 5er Instanzen oder PvP ( als Beispiele ) zu machen. Man MUSS ganz oben dabei sein und kann sich wegen dem natürlichen Egoismus und dem eigenen verkackten Charakter nicht mit den für Casuals gebotenen Möglichkeiten zufrieden geben. Deswegen fängt man an auf dem Content der für Spieler mit Anspruch attraktiv ist rumzuhacken, worauf dieser natürlich vereinfacht wird.
Es wäre ja auch zu schön sich einfach mit dem zufrieden zu geben was man hat, oder einfach Games zu spielen die meinen zeitlichen Aufwand belohnen ohne das ich erst anderen Leuten ihren Spaß nehmen.
Diese Leute kennen die Tatsache leider nicht das es immer jmd. geben wird der besser ist als man selber.

Jetzt klingeln natürlich bei den ganzen Verfechtern von Easymode-WoW wieder die Alarmglocken: "WENN ALLES SO KACKE IST DANN HÖR DOCH EINFACH AUF!!!111!"
*Das sind genau die, die sich in dem von mir grad beschriebenen Verhalten ein wenig selber sehen und sich das nicht wirklich eingestehen wollen.

Edit: *Jeder Casual dem es darum geht im Spiel Spaß zu haben und sich mit dem, was er in seiner in das Spiel investierten Zeit schafft zufrieden gibt hat meinen vollen Repekt und soll das Spiel so spielen wie er meint. Diese Leute will ich auch nicht schlecht machen. Es geht mir eher um die, die ihren Erfolg hauptsächlich aus Items ziehen und diese für immer weniger Schwierigkeit haben wollen ohne eine Grenze zwischen Spielern zu ziehen die gerne Bosse bzw. Instanzen mit einem hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad spielen und den von mir oben beschriebenen "minimaler Aufwand = beste Belohnungen"-Leuten.


idS. Flame on!


----------



## Natar (9. Juli 2009)

Sedrix ich liebe dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



endlich mal was beschrieben was viele andere (u.a. ich) erklären wollen aber zu dumm dazu sind, gute sätze zu bauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## landogarner (9. Juli 2009)

Mirek schrieb:


> //Edit: @ landogarner: ich brauche keine Umfrage, um sowas zu erkennen, ich seh lediglich wie Blizzard handelt und ich sehe wie die Casuals und alle anderen Spieler drauf reagieren. Es sind einfach nur logische schlussfolgrungen. Casuals schreien A, alle anderen schreien B. Blizzard führt A ein.
> 
> Wenn man sich n bisschen mit der Sache auseinander setzt, dann brauch man für sowas keine Umfragen ö.Ä. Es ist halt Fakt und daran lässt sich nicht rütteln



was für ein Blödsinn, deine Aussage wird allein schon durch die von mir angedeuteten Gegenbeispiele falsifiziert.
Ein Fakt ist was anderes als deine unzuverlässige Interpretation.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (9. Juli 2009)

Hab mir jetzt nciht alles durchgelesen.

 Naja sterben wird WoW (noch) nicht. Aber ich habe letztens beim Ogrimmar Raid von einigen Spielern die seit der Beta spieen gehört, dass schon sehr viele Spieler aufgehört haben und in letzter Zeit sich immer mehr alte gute Gilden auflösen und immer mehr Spieler aufhören.

 Ich habe noch Spaß am Spiel und solange, das ist spiele ich auch, nur muss ich Karash auch wenn ich ihn nicht kenne (Bin nie in den Blizzard Foren unterwegs) in vielen Punkten zustimmen.

 WotLK ist gut gestartet mit vielen Vorschus Lorbeeren Quest waren schön, storymässig. Welt war nett, und dann kam das Endgame, und Blizzard hat es total verhunzt. Keine Queste, kaum Story dafür... Wieso gehen wir eigentlich zu Sarthation in Obsidian Sanktum kann mir das einer sagen? Oder zu Archaevon und Emalon? Einfach nur weils da ist ist Storytechnisch ein Blödsinn...

 Wenigstens gabs für Ulduar mit den Patch Video nee tolle Erklärung. Aber jetzt das Kolloseum. Inis nur mit Bossen ohne Trashes. Was ist den das für ein Schwachsinn und alles nur noch per Marken kaufen. Dann braucht mehr keiner Ulduar gehen, und ich würde sehr gerne da viel mehr Bosse sehen...

 T9 für Dailys und MArken ist der absolute Quatsch... T-Teile sollten nciht für MArken erhältlich sein, höchstens vielleicht 1 Teil nciht 2 oder 3. Und rest nur in Inis... Aber jetzt mitn nächsten Patch farmt man nur noch easy HEros und Naxx für Marken ab...


----------



## Arvel (9. Juli 2009)

zu den ersten einträgen, kenne den typen auch nich, bist du dir sicher das es den typen gibt? XD ...naja... lasst die kiddys doch hier labern wie se wollen wenn se keine freunde haben :'D ne scherz, hier kann man über games labern und so sollen se doch mit labern


----------



## Thealon (9. Juli 2009)

Viele werden den Typ nicht kennen, aber in jedem Falle mehr als jeden anderen von euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was diese gnaze WoW-stirbt-aktion angeht... Leute die Classic gespielt haben wissen wie schlecht es um WoW steht, Leute die erst mit BC oder Wotlk dazugekommen sind haben nie etwas besseres erlebt und wudnern sich natürlich zurecht warum die alten Hasen so schlecht über das Spiel reden.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (9. Juli 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Naja sterben wird WoW (noch) nicht. Aber ich habe letztens beim Ogrimmar Raid von einigen Spielern die seit der Beta spieen gehört, dass schon sehr viele Spieler aufgehört haben und in letzter Zeit sich immer mehr alte gute Gilden auflösen und immer mehr Spieler aufhören.



Richtig, aber meistens liegt es daran das die Leute mit dem Studium Fertig sind und einfach nicht mehr die Zeit haben o.ä. (und vieleicht einfach die Luft raus ist nach 4 Jahren?). Die Gilden lösen sich aber meist auf da es keinen passenden Ersatz für die Spieler gibt (Spielerisch wie Equiptechnisch), von daher finde ich die änderungen ganz OK, da frisch 80er sich fix das nötige Equip zusammenfarmen können (Viele Spieler in letzer Zeit haben wir abgelehnt weil das Equip einfach nicht stimmte und wir in den 3 Raidtagen keine Naxx Farmaktionen einlegen können/wollen)



TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> T9 für Dailys und MArken ist der absolute Quatsch... T-Teile sollten nciht für MArken erhältlich sein, höchstens vielleicht 1 Teil nciht 2 oder 3. Und rest nur in Inis... Aber jetzt mitn nächsten Patch farmt man nur noch easy HEros und Naxx für Marken ab...



Wie oben beschrieben finde ich die änderungen nicht schlecht und schon gar nicht schlimm, denn wenn es "schlechte" Spieler sind werden sie nach nem Testraid einfach wieder aussortiert. Aber es fallen nicht mehr soviele "gute" Spieler durch das vorauswahl Raster.

@Thealon

Früher war auch nicht alles besser mal abgesehen von den 40er Raids, aber man hatt 2-3 Tage in der woche nichts anderes gemacht als Stumpf mats zu Farmen um 3-4 Tage Raiden gehen zu können. 40er Raids hätter ich wirklich gerne wieder, auch wenn es gerade für die Gildenführung erheblich mehr aufwand bedeutet (Es springen mehr Leute ab und die Bürokratie hatt damals c.a. 70% der Spielzeit ausgemacht, meist fehlgedeutet als Posen vorm AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Thundeer (9. Juli 2009)

mal ohne witz das meiste was hier gepostet wird ist ja wohl ma
die größte kinder kacke überhaupt

ständig diese dummen kommentare oh 11,5 mio naund einer weniger

glaubt ihr eigentlich alles was ihr im fernseh seht und hört blizzard sagt die zahlen aller accounts, aber niemals aller aktiven accounts
man glaubt es nur wenn man es selbst miterlebt doch es haben soviele spieler mit Wotlk aufgehört
nehmen wir nur mal Ensidia sie haben sich zusammen geschlossen da sie einige Leute verloren haben
und genau so ist es auch mit anderen Spielern die schon seit der Beta dabei sind, weil sie erkannt haben
das Blizzard nur noch hinter all dem Geld her ist und nun nur noch die Inhalte so dahin klatscht

z.B.: das mounts früher gekauft werden können oder lvln immer einfacher wird durch demnächst schon 20% mehr erfahrungs schub
das tuhen sie doch nur damit die Leute die rumnörgeln weiter bezahlen und diejenigen die auch ohne diese Veränderungen klar kommen
würden oder es sogar schon sind erfahren, dann die schlechten Seiten in form von gammeligen Equip Sets oder eintönigen und einfachen Instanzen
zudem jeder Spieler der seinen Main schon seit der Beta zockt und sich in diesen einen vertieft hat erfährt plötzlich die Klasse wird gepusht und dann die auch,
wodurch es bald jedem klein kind möglich ist im PVP erfolgreich zu sein.

Meine Meinung ist eindeutig Blizzard hat vor lauter Geld vergessen was vorallem ein Rollenspiel ausmacht und das ist die Individualität und das man sich mit einem Char vergleicht und nicht einfach sagt ja mit welchem meiner 80er soll ich kommen hab jede klasse, sondern das ein Name fällt und das ist dein Individualer Char

Karresh hat alles voll auf den Punkt gebracht und ich schließe mich ihm an

Ich hoffe Blizzard erkennt irgendwann mal wieder was ein gutes game ausmacht sowie bei Warcraft 3 oder Diablo 2 top spiele die immer noch fun machen


----------



## Sedrix (9. Juli 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> Sedrix ich liebe dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, ist nur meine aktuelle Meinung zu dem was aus WoW bislang geworden ist. Bin mal gespannt wie's mit den kommenden Games von Blizz so aussieht und ob die Zusammenführung mit Activision was gutes oder schlechtes ist. Hoffe mal die machen jetzt nicht aus allem so CashCows wie aus WoW, bzw. lassen sich so krass durch Heulerei beeinflussen.
Aber schön zu sehen das sich so schnell jmd. gemeldet hat der's genauso sieht wie ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhmuh (9. Juli 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das perfekte Wow wäre also:
> - wenn man ins Eschental müsste um sich für Warsong anzumelden
> - wenn alle Flugrouten und Zellepine gestrichen würden
> - Es keine Mounts gäbe
> - Man mind 6 Stunden pro Tag im Raid abhängen müsste



Toll das du ihm hier die Worte im Mund herum drehst.
Er sagte das man nichtmehr zum PvP Anmelder müsste, die sich ja schon seit geraumer Zeit in jeder Hauptstadt versammeln, und nicht man sollte wieder zu den Schlachtfeldeingängen (die ja in Eschental, Arathiehochland etc. liegen). 

Des weiteren sagte er, dass man keinen Zeppelin zwischen Thunderbluff und Orgrimmar braucht, was ich SEHR sinnvoll finde. Der Weg durchs Brachland ist doch nicht wirklich lang, nebenbei sammelt man Flugrouten in Camp Taurajo und Crossroads, was ihn auch wieder sinnvoll macht. Von Flugrouten war ja mal garnicht die Rede.

Mounts waren ab 40. Die wenigsten konnten sich mit 40 die Mounts leisten (zumindest am Anfang von WoW ging es mir und vielen meiner Freunde so) und dann wurden die Mounts billiger gemacht und ab 30 erhältlich, was ich an sich schon mal nicht schlecht fand und auch so am besten, nun werden sie jedoch ab lvl 20! gemacht und dazu noch spottbillig. Früher hat man jede erdenkliche möglichkeit genutzt um an Geschwindigkeit zu kommen, sei es Blinzeln vom Magier, Reisegestalt vom Druiden und Geisterwolf vom Schamanen etc. heute haben diese Fähigkeiten während dem lvl ausser der Flucht wenig sinn, was ich vor allem bei der REISEGESTALT vom Druiden und dem Geisterwolf vom Schamanen sehr Schade finde, diese sind ja eigentlich auf Reisen ausgelegt, wozu sie aber nichtmehr verwendet werden da das Mount ab lvl 20 schneller ist! Das hat auch zur Einzigartigkeit der Klasse beigetragen (der Krieger hatte ja garnichts zum Geschwindigkeitsverstärkten).

Wer sagte etwas von 6 Stunden am Tag? Vllt. einmal in der Woche ein 6 Stunden Raid (wobei es meistens nicht 6 Stunden für erfolgreiche Raids sein müssen). Das einem RAIDSETS für MARKEN gegeben werden ist doch nun wirklich ein unding. Es könnte andere Items für Marken geben, sagen wir ein Set das vllt. halb so gut ist wie das aktuelle Raidset um den Einstieg für Twinks zu erleichtern, und ich betone hier für TWINKS da ein Mainchar, der gut raiden will, alle Raidinstanzen durchmachen sollte um ins Raiden einsteigen zu können. 

Ich denke nicht das WoW tot ist, es hat noch immer viel potential, das leider nicht ganz ausgeschöpft wird oder noch nie ganz ausgeschöpft wurde. Es gab mit jedem Addon neue, gute Ideen, jedoch wurden die alten guten Dinge nicht weiter übernommen.


----------



## Krazel (9. Juli 2009)

Also ich kenn denn kerl er war seeehr aktiv im rollenspiel forum von wow schade das er geht er schien immer ein wikepedia für alles was wow geschichte angeht zu sein


----------



## spacekeks007 (9. Juli 2009)

is der immer noch am zurücktreten? meine güte bald is ja mal genug mit dem käse


----------



## fre_k (9. Juli 2009)

Ist halt n grosser Rollenspieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die brauchen sogar zum sterben 10minuten. x)


----------



## VIRUS114 (9. Juli 2009)

Nicht auf allen servern ist die Communty schlecht auf Amanthul macht es echt spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (9. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Eig. schon ja, da aber 3/4 des forums sicher unter 14 sind, und sich eh nicht um das wow Forum und um die Leute die sind noch für das Gute WoW einsetzen Interresieren, glaube ich jetzt irgendwie das hier eh nur drüber gelacht wird. jaja blizzard macht euer Spiel kaputt ^.^



Gott ist die Community Peinlich hier, das sie den MVP von Blizzard Forum nicht kennen, jetzt weiß man endgültig das hier nur noobs unterwegs sind und das World of Wacraft wahrlich verdammt ist wenn nur noch so geistige tieflieger im Spiel unterwegs sind. Die MvP Jungs sind schreiben im Offi.Forum von WoW in Grün nicht in blau wie die CM´s und haben sich freiwillig mit um die Community im Forum gekümmert. Wenn man das nicht weiß ist man echt einer der größten deppen in WoW überhaupt.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (9. Juli 2009)

Skymarshal001 schrieb:


> Wenn man das nicht weiß ist man echt einer der größten deppen in WoW überhaupt.



Wenn man die Offiziellen Foren nicht liest sondern nur hier ist man einer der größten Deppen überhaupt? das nenn ich mal bedeppert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (9. Juli 2009)

Skymarshal001 schrieb:


> Gott ist die Community Peinlich hier, das sie den MVP von Blizzard Forum nicht kennen, jetzt weiß man endgültig das hier nur noobs unterwegs sind und das World of Wacraft wahrlich verdammt ist wenn nur noch so geistige tieflieger im Spiel unterwegs sind. Die MvP Jungs sind schreiben im Offi.Forum von WoW in Grün nicht in blau wie die CM´s und haben sich freiwillig mit um die Community im Forum gekümmert. Wenn man das nicht weiß ist man echt einer der größten deppen in WoW überhaupt.


Ich hoffe dass das jetzt ironie war.
Es gibt auch geistig reife Leute die sich NICHT für Rollenspiel interessieren oder das offizielle Forum nicht lesen.


----------



## Muzga (9. Juli 2009)

WoW stinkt!


----------



## East_Block_Ravers (9. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag,
ich finde es zwar immer wieder unterhaltsam bzw. interessant welche Diskussionen ein solches Thema auslösen kann (insbesondere die vielseitigen Reaktionen, sich angesprochen zufühlen wenn einer dieser einfallslosen Minderjährigensprüche vom Stapel gelassen wird), aber ebenso traurig warum man seinen, in diesem Alter doch eigentlich recht gefestigten Willen so leicht selbst in Frage stellt und das Gefühl verspürt, sich meistens recht geistlos, rechtfertigen zumüssen.

Ich bin der Meinung ein solches Forum wäre ohne diese Rechtfertigungen viel effektiver und übersichtlicher, weil es sich nur auf das Thema beschränken würde.
Natürlich spreche ich hiermit aber auch die Auslöser an schliesslich sind sie für die Diskussionen verantwortlich.

Danke fürs Gehör,
Mit freundlichen Grüße Roman  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (9. Juli 2009)

Muzga schrieb:


> WoW stinkt!



Ich rieche nichts.


----------



## Arcandaa (9. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Epic fail von Blizz...
> 
> Der geniale Inhalt von WoW stirbt langsam aus. Und die Commiunity wandelt sich weiter ins Negative...
> 
> ...




Mich interessiert da alles sehr wenig, es geht mir am Arsch vorbei. Von mir aus kann der Blizzard Chef kündigen. Wayne! Ich spiele das Spiel und habe spass dabei mehr interessiert mich nicht.

mfg


----------



## Eddishar (9. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich immer wieder wieso im Supermarkt dieses gimpige 2-lagige Klopapier verkauft wird ... schließlich benutze ICH nur 4-lagiges ... und MEINE Meinung ist ja wohl ausschlaggebend!




Mann, wann verstehen manche Leute endlich, dass es viele verschiedene Meinungen gibt?


----------



## J1g5aw (10. Juli 2009)

Denkt mal nach; Der Großteil der Casuals will zufrieden sein im Spiel, dazu brauchts einfach zugängliche "belohnungen", achievements, usw. . Und was verleitet sie dazu? Mal ein kumpel der sie zu WoW überredet, und mal sehn sies im Spieleregal bei Saturn oder dergleichen. Und genau da fängts an, bezogen jetzt vor allem auf die wow packungen. Da steht auf der hinterseite ja drauf man kann "Ruhm und Ehre" erlangen und mächtige Fähigkeiten erlernen. Sprich, man bekommt ein Angebot, in einer (virtuellen) Welt Macht zu erlangen die man immer weiter ausbauen kann. Bei manchen fühlt sich das immer besser an sie fühlen sich stark und unantastbar. Manche verlieren die andere (echte) Welt aus den augen und werden süchtig, auch wenn sies nicht zugeben können. Sicher ist nicht jeder casual wow süchtig, aber man merkt vielen an, wie sehr sie wert legen auf ein "Heile-Welt-WoW". Und kaum kreidet einer wow an, hagelts mimi du heulsuse posts, weil sie ihre heile welt verletzt sehen und meinen einer verurteilt sie als aussenseiter suchtis. Ich beurteile die causals nicht so, ich spreche aus 4 jahren wow erfahrung. Ich selber war mal nah dran süchtig zu werden vor 3 jahren aber ich hab das dann selber erkannt und gedacht so darf das nicht sein. Ich hab ne spielpause gemacht und dann gings wieder. Die sucht betreffend, der beste erste schritt ist, es selber zu erkennen und selber zu versuchen davon wegzukommen mit eigenem willen das zu schaffen. Anfangs wirds natürlich schwer sein, denn von einer sucht ist ja bekannt sie verändert das wesen des konsumenten. Hierbei ist Gollum/smeagol aus dem herrn der ringe ein gutes beispiel: Bevor er den ring fand, war er ein normaler hobbit, hatte freunde und seine bekannten mochten ihn. Als sein vetter teagol allerdings den ring fand, war smeagol so begeistert davon dass er ihn für sich haben wollte, und er brachte teagol daraufhin um. Nun hatte er sein begehrtes schätzchen und zog sich zurück aus der normalität und widmete sein leben fortan in einer dunklen höhle nur noch dem ring, der ihm zwar "spaß" machte und sein leben verlängerte, ihm andererseits auch das leben zunichte machte, da er smeagol bösartig machte und ihne psychisch auszerrte.

So, ich werde vielleicht auf viele Gegenargumente stoßen, und wie üblich erwarte ich wieder viele die sich du kacknoob mimimi scheiss in die ecke heuler aussenseiter denken. Kommentare auf solchem niveau gehn mir links rein und rechts raus Vielleicht fühlen sich manche verurteilt und als suchtis abgestempelt, auch wenn ich nichts böse meine. Und vielleich wird es auch manche geben die fragen werden, wenn ich alles so mies finde, wieso ich dann noch hier bin. Naja, ich schau halt gern was in dem forum hier so noch kommt. An jeden der mich hier versucht in misskredit zu bringen, ich sag nur das ist zwecklos, man kreidet wie ich schonmal gesagt hab nur das geschriebene des gegenübers an und steht sich nicht angesicht zu angesicht gegenüber und redet vernünftig miteinander. Ich glaub hier nun auch das es manche gibt, die meinen ich sei zu feige probleme wörtlich zu lösen und schreibe deshalb in foren wirres zeug. Wisst ihr, so zu denken ist etwas voreilig, denn ich setz mich wenigstens auf eine art und weise mit nem problem auseinander, und hier deshalb, weils grad leider nunmal die nächstbeste möglichkeit ist. Wer jez wieder denkt dass ich hier dann eigentlich nichts zu suchen hab kann sagen was er will, dann sag ich: ruhe auf den billigen plätzen! Leute, Kritik vertragen können und sich entsprechend daran ausrichten können ist echt wichtig, da man im leben oft kritisiert werden kann. 
Zurück zu wow und den casuals, Ich wollt hiermit nur klarstellen auf was für gedanken man kommen kann wenn man es schafft nen klaren kopf zu bewahren und mal nicht an wow zu denken. 
Ich hör auf weil wow nur noch langweilt und pvp scheisse ist. Ich hör auf weil ich fast 19 bin und mein abi endlich will und nicht nochmal wiederholen will (ich wiederhol weil ich fälschlicherweise kunst und chemie als leistungskurse genommen hab ~.~). Ich hör auf, weil ich ich es jetzt bereuhe was mir  an rl verloren ging während ich 4 jahre wow spielte. Ich hör auf weil ich keine zeit mehr hab mir das gejammer "jeder ist op" "scheiss casuals" "wow stirbt" usw.  noch anzuhören. 
In den augen vieler hier werden ich der nervigste und hirnlosteste trottel sein, den sie je erlebt haben. Mei was soll ich da sagen, hierzulande herrscht meinungsfreiheit, also darf jeder freilich meinen und sagen was er will. Ich versuch sofern es möglich ist auf kritik einzugehen, wird sie allerdings zu dreist, ignoriere ich sie. 
Mein Lebensmotto heisst "Nobody is perfect", und leute, wer sich das zu herzen nimmt, kann sehr stolz auf sich sein!


----------



## mimoun (10. Juli 2009)

J1g5aw schrieb:


> Denkt mal nach; Der Großteil der Casuals will zufrieden sein im Spiel, dazu brauchts einfach zugängliche "belohnungen", achievements, usw. . Und was verleitet sie dazu? Mal ein kumpel der sie zu WoW überredet, und mal sehn sies im Spieleregal bei Saturn oder dergleichen. Und genau da fängts an, bezogen jetzt vor allem auf die wow packungen. Da steht auf der hinterseite ja drauf man kann "Ruhm und Ehre" erlangen und mächtige Fähigkeiten erlernen. Sprich, man bekommt ein Angebot, in einer (virtuellen) Welt Macht zu erlangen die man immer weiter ausbauen kann. Bei manchen fühlt sich das immer besser an sie fühlen sich stark und unantastbar. Manche verlieren die andere (echte) Welt aus den augen und werden süchtig, auch wenn sies nicht zugeben können. Sicher ist nicht jeder casual wow süchtig, aber man merkt vielen an, wie sehr sie wert legen auf ein "Heile-Welt-WoW". Und kaum kreidet einer wow an, hagelts mimi du heulsuse posts, weil sie ihre heile welt verletzt sehen und meinen einer verurteilt sie als aussenseiter suchtis. Ich beurteile die causals nicht so, ich spreche aus 4 jahren wow erfahrung. Ich selber war mal nah dran süchtig zu werden vor 3 jahren aber ich hab das dann selber erkannt und gedacht so darf das nicht sein. Ich hab ne spielpause gemacht und dann gings wieder. Die sucht betreffend, der beste erste schritt ist, es selber zu erkennen und selber zu versuchen davon wegzukommen mit eigenem willen das zu schaffen. Anfangs wirds natürlich schwer sein, denn von einer sucht ist ja bekannt sie verändert das wesen des konsumenten. Hierbei ist Gollum/smeagol aus dem herrn der ringe ein gutes beispiel: Bevor er den ring fand, war er ein normaler hobbit, hatte freunde und seine bekannten mochten ihn. Als sein vetter teagol allerdings den ring fand, war smeagol so begeistert davon dass er ihn für sich haben wollte, und er brachte teagol daraufhin um. Nun hatte er sein begehrtes schätzchen und zog sich zurück aus der normalität und widmete sein leben fortan in einer dunklen höhle nur noch dem ring, der ihm zwar "spaß" machte und sein leben verlängerte, ihm andererseits auch das leben zunichte machte, da er smeagol bösartig machte und ihne psychisch auszerrte.
> 
> So, ich werde vielleicht auf viele Gegenargumente stoßen, und wie üblich erwarte ich wieder viele die sich du kacknoob mimimi scheiss in die ecke heuler aussenseiter denken. Kommentare auf solchem niveau gehn mir links rein und rechts raus Vielleicht fühlen sich manche verurteilt und als suchtis abgestempelt, auch wenn ich nichts böse meine. Und vielleich wird es auch manche geben die fragen werden, wenn ich alles so mies finde, wieso ich dann noch hier bin. Naja, ich schau halt gern was in dem forum hier so noch kommt. An jeden der mich hier versucht in misskredit zu bringen, ich sag nur das ist zwecklos, man kreidet wie ich schonmal gesagt hab nur das geschriebene des gegenübers an und steht sich nicht angesicht zu angesicht gegenüber und redet vernünftig miteinander. Ich glaub hier nun auch das es manche gibt, die meinen ich sei zu feige probleme wörtlich zu lösen und schreibe deshalb in foren wirres zeug. Wisst ihr, so zu denken ist etwas voreilig, denn ich setz mich wenigstens auf eine art und weise mit nem problem auseinander, und hier deshalb, weils grad leider nunmal die nächstbeste möglichkeit ist. Wer jez wieder denkt dass ich hier dann eigentlich nichts zu suchen hab kann sagen was er will, dann sag ich: ruhe auf den billigen plätzen! Leute, Kritik vertragen können und sich entsprechend daran ausrichten können ist echt wichtig, da man im leben oft kritisiert werden kann.
> Zurück zu wow und den casuals, Ich wollt hiermit nur klarstellen auf was für gedanken man kommen kann wenn man es schafft nen klaren kopf zu bewahren und mal nicht an wow zu denken.
> ...


Der Text......das sind meine gedanken.


----------



## HellsBells90 (10. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Eig. schon ja, da aber 3/4 des forums sicher unter 14 sind, und sich eh nicht um das wow Forum und um die Leute die sind noch für das Gute WoW einsetzen Interresieren, glaube ich jetzt irgendwie das hier eh nur drüber gelacht wird. jaja blizzard macht euer Spiel kaputt ^.^



warum sollte ich mich für ein spiel einsetzen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenns mir nicht mehr gefällt acc einfrieren und wenns mehrere leute dann so machen, wird blizz vllt was merken
und wenn nicht, pech gehabt (gibt genug andere spiele)

und ja ich lache dadrüber 

nein ich bin nicht unter 14 sondern 18


----------



## mimoun (10. Juli 2009)

Ich finde diese Stimmung echt blöd hier.Flame hier Flame da.Könnt ihr nie etwas sinnvolles beitragen zurteil ist hier ein Mvp spieler gegangen.Und ihr könnt nur beitragen was voll vom Thema abschleift mit T9 sieht blöd aus und so....Bleibt mal beim Thema es gibt nur noch einen Mvp in Deutschland und das Blizz das egal wissen wir.Ich formuliere mal Blizzards gedanken:Komisch ein Kunde ist gegangen oh es war ein Mvp Spieler egal paar euro weniger,wir suchen dann nen neuen wird wohl nicht so schwer hab ich nicht recht?Und zuteilst find ich es echt schade wie viele WoWler ihn nicht kennen.


Gruss Mimoun


----------



## katchoo (10. Juli 2009)

ich möchte mich meinen 100en vorpostern anschliessen:

wayne?


----------



## Flathoof (10. Juli 2009)

Das Ding is, das man sich erfolge erarbeiten muss. Das es zu Classiczeiten zu Extrem war, is denke ich jedem klar, aber so wie sie jetzt alles verheizen is schon peinlich.
Blizz kann sichs einfach leisten, selbst wenn jetzt ne mio kunden weltweit acc freeze machen, wohin sollen die? ernstzunehmende alternativen gibts nicht.

Die meisten MMOS disquailifzieren sich, allein durch ihre wenigen spieler, vieleicht rom in ein paar jahren. Solange können die WoWSpieler der ersten Stunde nur fröhlich der Verweichlichung des Spiels entgegen sehen und hoffen das es wirklich licht am ende des tunnels gibt, und das dat kein entgegenkommender zug ist.


----------



## Looklike (10. Juli 2009)

geht mir auch am popo vorbei^^ sollte das spiel wow dadurch schlechter werden...spiel ich ein anderes spiel... und da bald gw 2 rauskommt...interessiert es mich noch weniger ^^

have fun...


----------



## HellsBells90 (10. Juli 2009)

Looklike schrieb:


> geht mir auch am popo vorbei^^ sollte das spiel wow dadurch schlechter werden...spiel ich ein anderes spiel... und da bald gw 2 rauskommt...interessiert es mich noch weniger ^^
> 
> have fun...



so ist es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

außer das ich nicht mit gw 2 weiter zocken werde, sondern erstmal auf das neue PES warte


----------



## Nightfall2 (10. Juli 2009)

es geht ja auch nich dadrum das die casuals nich bdient werden sollen... was ich ne frechheit finde is wenn sie schon casuals stützen und die hms für die "elitegamer" dann sollte der loot auch WESENTLICH besser sein und die hardmodes nich generft werden...

schönes beispiel xt002 25er hm.. hab gehört wurde wohl generft weil ensidia den nich geschafft haben... wayne? dann müssen die sich halt auch mal mehr anstrengen und nich noch zum nerv anstiften :<

thats my 2 cent...


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juli 2009)

J1g5aw schrieb:


> Ich hör auf weil wow nur noch langweilt und pvp scheisse ist. Ich hör auf weil ich fast 19 bin und mein abi endlich will und nicht nochmal wiederholen will (ich wiederhol weil ich fälschlicherweise kunst und chemie als leistungskurse genommen hab ~.~). Ich hör auf, weil ich ich es jetzt bereuhe was mir  an rl verloren ging während ich 4 jahre wow spielte. Ich hör auf weil ich keine zeit mehr hab mir das gejammer "jeder ist op" "scheiss casuals" "wow stirbt" usw.  noch anzuhören.
> In den augen vieler hier werden ich der nervigste und hirnlosteste trottel sein, den sie je erlebt haben. Mei was soll ich da sagen, hierzulande herrscht meinungsfreiheit, also darf jeder freilich meinen und sagen was er will. Ich versuch sofern es möglich ist auf kritik einzugehen, wird sie allerdings zu dreist, ignoriere ich sie.
> Mein Lebensmotto heisst "Nobody is perfect", und leute, wer sich das zu herzen nimmt, kann sehr stolz auf sich sein!



Es gibt, besonders in der wilden weiten Welt der Medienlandschaften viele, vor allem weilbliche "Stars" die es einfach nicht schaffen in Würde zu altern sondern sie versuchen sich unbedingt mit allen denkbaren und undenkbaren Mittelchen jung zu halten.

Und in der wilden weiten Welt von WoW gibt es immer wieder Zocker die einfach nicht in Würde aufhören können sondern unbedingt dabei noch pathetische Texte absondern müssen.

Das hier ist Nummer 234567


----------



## Îlanéra (10. Juli 2009)

all die leute die sagen :"mir doch wayne, ich zock was anderes!"
sagt mir doch was ihr sonst zocken wollt? 
glaubt ihr im ernst das gw2 auf die dauer mit wow messen kann?
ich hab auch ne zeitlang lang mit freunden gw gezockt...aber im vergelich zu wow fand ich's  *******
wer sagt das blizz es sich leisten kann das 1000.000 acc's eigfroren werden, der hat zwar recht, dass blizz sichdas leisten kann, aber 1millionen acc's bedeuten 0,156 milliarden euro im jahr. glaubt ihr im ernst das blizz daran nicht gelegen ist? soviel geld ist sogar für die interessant. ich glaube das bliiz das nicht egal is sodner das die einfach im mom flasch schalten und zu "kundenorientiert" sind und deswegen auf jedes kleine mimi von irgend nem palakiddie eingehen.
vielleicht werden bestimmte klassen nur von leuten gespielt die ein gesundes maß an stolz haben und sich deswegen nicht gleich bei blizz ausheulen und andere hauptsächlich von kiddies. darum sind manche klassen ein wenig überlegen und andere klassen nun ja, unterlegen.
ich denke blizz sollte auf das forengejammer: ich find paladine sind op; warum hat mich ein hunter in 5 sek um? ich hab 25k hp und 1k abhärtung (dass ist mir schon mehrfach in arena passiert (ich hab 23%absorb durch rüstung)aber ich beschwer mich nich in foren)- nciht weiter eingehen sonder versuchen in all dem müll die nützlichen posts herraussuchen und sich so nervige neuerungen wie halb-epicfly mit 60  besser überlegen.
solche dingen beleidigen nämlich den eingefleischten "seit classic dabei"-spieler der damals mühselig bis 40 gelevelt hat bevor er überhaupt erstmal auf irgendetwas aufsteigen konnte. jetz gibts reiten mit 30. und bald epicreiten mit 40.
ich meine lvl 20 erreichst du an 1 tag...man braucht keinen enthusiasmus mehr um in wow irgendwas zu erreichen, wer jetz in wow etwas haben will, der geht in ein forum und flennt solange bis ers hat, anstatt das er spielt und sich mühe gibt.
ein bsp: emalon
wo kommen wir den dahin wenn jeder pve-spieler der keine ahnung von pvp hat, mal eben mit seinem imba pve-gear emalon umklatscht und dann das beste pvp gear bekommt das es gibt, während der eingefleischte pvp spieler emalon erst,al gar nich umhauen kann, weil er nicht genug dmg macht.
sie hätten emalon uach genausogut als pvp eventboss machen können
das sähe dann etwa so aus :
umso besser dein pvp gear umso höher deine chancen den feind zu besiegen.
nach wie vor ein instanziertes gebit.
doch anstatt irgendwelch sinnlosem pve trash kämen im 25er 25pvp equipte allianz npcs die versuchen euch umzuhauen, also sozusagen 25vs25 arena natürlich wären sie nicht ultimate equipt aber doch immerhin so, dass du sowohl mindestens hateful equipt sein müsstest und auch deine klasse im pvp beherschen.

so, auch wenn dieser post alles in alem vielleicht etwas "schief" ist so denke ich jedoch auch das er jetz vielleicht mal ein wenig gesprächsstoff gegeben hat...
beste grüße
eure Îla


----------



## TheWoox (10. Juli 2009)

erstmal möchte ich Karash zustimmen, er hat in sehr vielen punkten recht.
nicht das ich gegen alles wär was blizzard unternimmt, zeppeline, bg anmeldungen, mounts, das alles sind dinge die das spiel bequemer machen, sodass man weniger zeit mit tristem herumlaufen verbringt.
klar wow wird nicht untergehen wenn er geht, aber es gab nur *!2!* mvp´s und einer davon geht mit dieser einstellung, nachdem er jahrelang gespielt hat. DAS sollte man sich wenigstens einmal durch den kopf gehen lassen.



Berga123 schrieb:


> 4. beispiel: jmd hat nur 3 std. in der woche zeit wow zu spielen *will aber kein noob sein. also will er t9*. es ist ja nicht so als wäre es easy mit den daylis t9 zu bekommen das dauert schon seine zeit. und die die schon immer für sets geraidet haben werden es auch weiter so tuhen weil es einfach schneller geht. von dem her scheiß egal obs das zeug für daylis gibt oder nich



boah nachdem ich alles gelesen habe muss ich sagen, das war eindeutig der für mich lustigste beitrag! als würde das gear ausmachen ob man spielen kann oder nicht! oO seht euch mal die ganzen itemlvl 213+ leute an die dennoch einfach keinen schaden machen können, zeigen das sie keine ahnung haben und als tank z.b. rein auf ausdauer setzen, oder die ganz einfach und dennoch fatal - nicht heilen können. dagegen stehen ein paar sehr schlecht equipte die zugegebenermaßen probleme haben überall mitzukommen, aber dennoch ihre klasse sehr viel besser beherrschen.

es liegt lediglich an der extremen epicgeilheit der "neuen" community das auch unverzauberte, ungesockelte t7,5 leute eher mitgenommen werden als die, die ihre klasse zu spielen wissen und alles daran setzen aus dem was sie haben, das bestmögliche herauszuholen.

und nein meine chars sind nicht schlecht equipt, das ganze soll kein mimimi post sein, einfach einer von zugegebenermaßen vielen posts die euch zum nachdenken anregen sollen.














auch wenns nix bringt xD

TheWoox


----------



## TheWoox (10. Juli 2009)

@J1g5aw du sprichst wahre worte...

ich weis noch nicht ob ich zum abi aufhören werd (physik/wirtschaft xD) allerdings hab ich auch schon 2 wow pause von je über 3 monaten hinter mir und mal sehen was aus dem ganzen wird.

viel spaß noch bei deinem abi^^


----------



## Liberiana (10. Juli 2009)

Meine Güte, es ist nur ein Spiel!

Was interessiert mich, ob der MVP wasweißich seien Account gekündigt hat oder nicht?
Das ändert doch nichts an eurer Meinung über WoW oder doch?
Wäre jener MVP im Spiel geblieben, würdet ihr doch nicht sagen: 
"Jo, WoW ist toll wie es ist!", wenn ihr jetzt sagt: "Schaut, sogar der verlässt WoW!"
Wenn doch, denkt mal etwas nach...
Wenn IHR das Spiel nicht mögt, hört auf zu Spielen,
Wenn IHR das Spiel mögt, bleibt dabei.

So far


----------



## Liberiana (10. Juli 2009)

Noch was:
[beispiel]
Stellt euch vor, ein Gericht wird 10 Millionen Leuten zum probieren gegeben.
Manche stopfen es in sich rein, weil sie sowieso alles essen, manche essen es nicht, weil sie es nicht mögen.
Nun kommt Michael Schumacher. Er mag das Gericht nicht.
Dies heißt jedoch noch lange nicht, dass das Gericht schlecht ist...
[/beispiel]
Ich denke auch in vielen Punkten anders als der MVP, aber das wurde ja schon vielfach erläutert...


----------



## Solidussnake (10. Juli 2009)

Dérack schrieb:


> Nein es war gut so wie es war (zu BC zeiten)
> 
> aber nein blizzard musste für die casuals und heuler alles verbessern, damit man nicht mehr soviel machen muss...




Ich finde er hat schon recht ich kenn ihn zwar ned auch wenn ich selber sehr viel im forum aktiv bin aber er hat recht ich denke Blizzard sollte weniger zeit verbringen sinnlose mimimi kiddy und heulsußen wünsche zu erfüllen. sie sollten lieber mal an den lags in tausendwinter oder den "Instanz Voll" Problemen arbeiten....

und was ich auch bisschen mist finde ist es dass questen so einfach zu gestallte ich kann mich noch an meine zeit des lvln´s erinnern wo man nicht mit 20 ein mount bekommen hat sondern bis 40 warten musste.... es is eig. gar nichts mehr wert nen lvl 80 char zu haben weil ma den mitlerweile in weniger als 2 monaten hochziehen kann... und neuerungen hin oder her... was ich mir mal wünsche würde is dass housing.. dass ja wegen solchen geschichten eingestellt wurde... ich sag nur es gibt viel zu viel leute die keine geduld mehr haben... alles muss von heute auf morgen passieren.....

Ich finde WoW passt eig. im großen und ganzen.... Außer natürlich die scheiß instanz nerfs... und des mit den eroberungs marken o.O
ich finde es auch toll t9 durch heros zu bekommen aber mal ganz erlich? ihr steht doch bestimmt auch mal öfters in dalaran und staunt über nen full t8,5 dudu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... und jetz kann jeder mit son nem zeug rumlaufen...

Naja und leute flamt ned so viel des is ein forum kein  Wannkannichwiederflamen seite!

Magier 4 Live  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzle (10. Juli 2009)

Ich muss dem guten Karash teilweise recht geben.

Wow wird immer einfacher, und wist ihr wieso: Dank dem heiligen Sankt Moneytus,dem Schutzheiligen von Activisonblizzard. Wow soll kein Spiel für Mmofans sein, sondern für jedemann. Deswegen wird so ein sch.. wie Motoräder( im mittelalter !!!) oder Fraktionswechsel (man könnte ja langeweile bekommen) eingeführt. 
Wow ist ein spiel für die ganze Familie geworden:

Papa (wenn er nicht schon vorher gezokt hat) kann schnell nebenbei Pvp betreiben oder Naxx clearen.
Mama kann zusammen mit Töchterchen zum xten Mal den Friseur besuchen oder mit ihrer Barbieblutelfe rosa Schreiter in Mulgore zähmen gehen.
Sohnemann Busido und sein Bruder Kayvin können mit ihrer Dalie T rüstung in Dala rumposen.


Ich würde mal krass behaupten das der Fall von Wow mit der Vereinigung von Acti und Blizz begonnen hat. Die kapitalen Interessen von Activison,einer Softwareschrekensschmide die so tolle Spiele wie Tony Hawks und zigtausend Filmumsetzungen erschaffen hat, gehen nur richtung $$$$$ und nehmen keine Rücksicht auf so tolle Spiele wie Wow mit einzigartigen Welten und machen daraus einen schlechten Witz mit motoradfahrenden Nachtelfmohawks, nur um die unbändige Gier zu nach Geld zu stillen.


----------



## Kriegskünstler (10. Juli 2009)

Schade, war ein netter und engagierter Kerl. Hat viel für und mit der Community gemacht.
Allerdings finde ich WoW hat sich in vielen Faktoren zum positiven geändert.

Ich vermisse die tagelangen AV-Schlachten. 40er Raids waren lustig, aber auf Dauer schwer zusammenzuhalten.
Aber Dual-Specc, Token-System und das nicht mehr ganz so lange farmen finde ich sind klasse Änderungen.


----------



## coral (10. Juli 2009)

Also vorweg ist spiele WOW nach wie vor gerne. Ich bin kein Extremspieler der mehrere Stunden pro Tag unbedingt spielen muss, dennoch finde ich das der Trend zur vrreinfachuing des Spiels einigs an Spieelspaß kaputt macht. warrum soll ich mich denn in Inzen anstrengen wnn ich gleichwertige Sachen auch anderwertig leichter bekomme. Von dahr würde ich es begrüssen wenn im Endcontent es Gegenstände gibt die eine hohe Wertigkeit haben, aber man auch in Gegenzug diese nur gegen ein Recht hohen Aufwand bekommen kann. Vieles kann man leider für Gold oder Marken kaufen, hier sollte es einen deutlichen Abstand zwischen hochwertiger PVE Ausrüstung geben.


----------



## J1g5aw (10. Juli 2009)

Ihr fühlt euch sicherlich genervt von all dem, was ich geschrieben hab und das kann ich gut verstehn Aber nun ja, nobody's perfect leutz, hier herrscht meinungsfreiheit also lasst euren gedanken ruhig freihen lauf^^. Nun denn bezüglich mir; ich bin ein begeisterter pre bc anhänger (und zwar wirklich pre bc kurz nach release) und diese nostalgie die lass ich mir nicht nehmen. Ich bin wow eh bald los von daher will ich euch dann auch nichtmehr nerven^^ Aber ich glaube, ich sprech für jeden pre bcler dem richtig was am classic wow lag (karash war ja btw auch so einer, das passt jez schon wieder zum thread oder?^^). Weil die atmosspähre damals im spiel war einfach großartig, die Spieler großenteils noch höflicher und es gab noch keinen komplizierten Schnickschnack. Man konnte einfach man selbst sein (siehe vurtne PPP^^) oder sich in einer größeren Gemeinschaft bewegen( 40er raids^^) wo jeder auf jeden gezählt hat und wo man nicht gleich vor wut entbrennen konnte wenn man ein item mal nicht erwischt hat.
Leute ich hab nicht aus den augen verloren, dass es in dem thread eigentlich um Karash (und [sein "pre bc"]) geht^^ Da pre bc, wie ihr sicher oft gehört habt, die (meisten [damaligen]) spieler sehr begeistert hat, fühlten sie sich besonders verbunden dazu. So ging es mir, und da mit pre bc sehr viel an dem spiel verloren gegangen ist, ist halt nunmal auch viel gesprächsstoff vorhanden. Darum sind auch meine posts so lang *g*

So, leute die jetzt wieder mimi, du heulsuse und der gleichen denken: Ich steh drüber, also ruhe auf den billigen plätzen!

mfg


----------

